#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  Ряса

## Шавырин

Что характерно , жил -был обычный человек .

И вот он решил стать монахом ...

Получил "постриг в монахи" , - всё ! 

Это уже не человек , а " рупор" религии .

Если верить " Тхеравада" & " Дзэн"  (интернет) ,этот  чин священен ,аки Шакья -муни (Сакьямуни) 

И перечить ему не след .

Мой вопрос : " Почему ? "  :EEK!: 

П.С. " 1 " Тема о России и постсоветском пространстве


П.С. " 2 " Не возражаю , если  будет  перенесена в " Разговорный".

----------

Eternal Jew (03.08.2014), Thaitali (26.07.2014), Влад К (24.07.2014), Фил (24.07.2014)

----------


## Фил

Почему? (так и хочется ответить - потому)
А если развернуто - традиция такая, однако  :Smilie:

----------

Шавырин (24.07.2014)

----------


## Шавырин

Простите, забыл вписать традицию "Дзен"  , для них то - же характерно.

----------


## Фил

> Простите, забыл вписать традицию "Дзен"  , для них то - же характерно.


Тот же ответ.
Возможно более прокачанные в традиции товарищи смогут дать и более развернутый ответ, но сведется он в конечном итоге к "Потому"

----------

Шавырин (31.08.2015)

----------


## Шавырин

> Тот же ответ.
> Возможно более прокачанные в традиции товарищи смогут дать и более развернутый ответ, но сведется он в конечном итоге к "Потому"






?? (?)  :Cry:

----------

Алик (31.08.2015), Дмитрий Рыбаков (31.05.2019), Паня (25.07.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Что характерно , жил -был обычный человек .
> 
> И вот он решил стать монахом ...
> 
> Получил "постриг в монахи" , - всё ! 
> 
> Это уже не человек , а " рупор" религии 
> 
> И перечить ему не след .


Откуда такие выводы? Монах ведь не Гуру и даже не учитель.) 




> Если верить " Тхеравада" & " Дзэн" (интернет) ,этот чин священен ,аки Шакья -муни (Сакьямуни)


Община монахов (бхиккху Сангха) - это один из трёх так называемых полей заслуг. Но это вовсе не означает, что любой монах автоматически включается в Арья Сангху, которая собственно и является объектом Прибежища.

----------

Ersh (24.07.2014), Антончик (25.07.2014), Ассаджи (06.06.2015), Говинда (14.10.2015), Жека (24.07.2014), Кайто Накамура (09.02.2016), Паня (25.07.2014), Пема Дролкар (03.08.2014), Фил (24.07.2014), Шавырин (24.07.2014)

----------


## Шавырин

> Откуда такие выводы? Монах ведь не Гуру и даже не учитель.) 
> 
> 
> 
> Община монахов (бхиккху Сангха) - это один из трёх так называемых полей заслуг. Но это вовсе не означает, что любой монах автоматически включается в Арья Сангху, которая собственно и является объектом Прибежища.


1 . Похоже , что " Ряса = Гуру"  :Smilie: 

2. В Махаяне термин Сангха и поле Прибежища более обширен  ( умолчу о Дзогчен и " Тантрическом Буддизме " )  :Cool:

----------


## Ersh

Ну вообще-то в сутрах и Винае предписывается мирянам воздавать уважение монахам. Все-таки подвиг монаха несоизмеримо более труден, чем мирянина. Конечно, монах, это не "просто одел рясу и пошел в монахи". Это годы послушания, жизнь в монастыре, обеты, обучение. Если кто-то думает, что жизнь в монастыре это что-то типа курорта анталии, то это не так. Иногда советская армия отдыхает.

----------

Ассаджи (06.06.2015), Кайто Накамура (09.02.2016), Мокроусов Вадим (06.04.2015), Ольга Карпова (29.07.2014), Паня (25.07.2014), Сергей Ч (24.07.2014), Фил (24.07.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (25.07.2014), Шавырин (24.07.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> 1 . Похоже , что " Ряса = Гуру"


То есть Вы просто решили высказать своё субъективное мнение относительно некоторых людей, общающихся на форумах и являющихся монахами? ) Ок. 




> 2. В Махаяне термин Сангха и поле Прибежища более обширен  ( умолчу о Дзогчен и " Тантрическом Буддизме " )


В Махаяне  Прибежище также составляют Три Драгоценности - Будда, Дхарма и Сангха. Под Сангхой здесь также имеются ввиду не простые монахи, а именно Благородные личности, начиная от "вступившего в поток", заканчивая буддами и архатами. О каком расширении идёт речь? В Дзогчен и Ваджраяне всё несколько иначе, да.

----------

Ассаджи (06.06.2015), Шавырин (25.07.2014)

----------


## Шавырин

> Ну вообще-то в сутрах и Винае предписывается мирянам воздавать уважение монахам. Все-таки подвиг монаха несоизмеримо более труден, чем мирянина. Конечно, монах, это не "просто одел рясу и пошел в монахи". Это годы послушания, жизнь в монастыре, обеты, обучение. Если кто-то думает, что жизнь в монастыре это что-то типа курорта анталии, то это не так. Иногда советская армия отдыхает.


Я не говорю о личных качествах монахов и их "духовном подвиге" ( от3-х лет и выше) , тема в основном о "скорострелах" ( Сегодня рясу я надел , и значит все вы - "не у дел")  :Smilie:

----------

Сергей Ч (24.07.2014)

----------


## Бо

А вы пробовали перечить? Если монах адекватен, ему будет что ответить (на адекватный вопрос).

----------

Ассаджи (06.06.2015), Шавырин (25.07.2014)

----------


## Шавырин

> То есть Вы просто решили высказать своё субъективное мнение относительно некоторых людей, общающихся на форумах и являющихся монахами? ) Ок. 
> 
> 
> 
> В Махаяне  Прибежище также составляют Три Драгоценности - Будда, Дхарма и Сангха. Под Сангхой здесь также имеются ввиду не простые монахи, а именно Благородные личности, начиная от "вступившего в поток", заканчивая буддами и архатами. О каком расширении идёт речь? В Дзогчен и Ваджраяне всё несколько иначе, да.


1. Тенденция , однако  :Smilie: 

2.  No comment.

----------


## Влад К

> И перечить ему не след .
> 
> Мой вопрос : " Почему ? "


У меня возник, имхо, вполне резонный вопрос - зачем?(ему перечить)

----------

Neroli (26.07.2014), Альбина (24.07.2014)

----------


## Шавырин

> У меня возник, имхо, вполне резонный вопрос - зачем?(ему перечить)


Если человек в рясе глаголет глупость от имени моего (нашего) Учителя, я должен в смирении склонить голову и бабла ему отсыпать за наставления , так (по-Вашему) ?

----------


## Влад К

> Если человек в рясе глаголит глупость от имени нашего (моего) Учителя, я должен в смирении склонить голову и бабла ему отсыпать за наставления , так (по-Вашему) ?


А вот это уже ближе к делу. Подобное имело место быть?

----------

Шавырин (24.07.2014)

----------


## Шавырин

> А вот это уже ближе к делу. Подобное имело место быть?


http://www.forum.theravada.ru/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=1110 , наслаждайтесь  :Smilie:  пока "не снесли"

Я не зарегистрирован на этом форуме.

----------

Фил (24.07.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Ну вообще-то в сутрах и Винае предписывается мирянам воздавать уважение монахам. .


Предписывается *монахам* быть достойными уважения и даяния.

----------

Pema Sonam (24.07.2014), Ануруддха (25.07.2014), Ассаджи (06.06.2015), Аурум (08.08.2014), Дэнни (09.02.2016), Жека (24.07.2014), Паня (25.07.2014), Сергей Ч (24.07.2014), Фил (24.07.2014), Шавырин (24.07.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Если человек в рясе глаголет глупость от имени нашего (моего) Учителя, я должен в смирении склонить голову и бабла ему отсыпать за наставления , так (по-Вашему) ?


Нет, мирянин также как и монах, должны защищать Учение от неправильного его истолкования другими.

----------

Жека (24.07.2014), Ольга Карпова (29.07.2014), Паня (25.07.2014), Фил (24.07.2014), Шавырин (24.07.2014)

----------


## Шавырин

> Нет, мирянин также как и монах, должны защищать Учение от неправильного его истолкования другими.


Да, но почему последнее слово имеет монах ( "П.К." (?) ) ?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Да, но почему последнее слово имеет монах ( П.К. (?) )


А где такое сказано? (про последнее словом за монахом.) 

«Пусть он даже украшен, но если он живет в мире, спокойный, смиренный, воздержанный, ведущий праведную жизнь, отбросивший нанесение вреда всем существам, - он брахман, он отшельник, он бхиккху». 
(Дхм 142)

"Д. Самуэльс в статье «Воззрения домохозяев и мирян в Сутта Питаке» (1999) пытается показать, что в буддизме времён самого Будды практически не было различия в духовной практике между монахами и мирянами, и что миряне достигали пробуждения также, как и монахи (хотя таковых мирян было меньше), и разграничение мирянин-монах было менее явно выражено, чем сегодня. Далее он изучает вопрос сильного разграничения между монахами и мирянами.
Хотя эти две категории в наши дни кажутся совершенно различными, они были более слитны и менее значимы в период, представленный палийским каноном. Например, некоторые фрагменты подчёркивают, что мирской общине, как и монашеской, давались достаточно глубокие учения, а также что миряне практиковали разные формы буддийской медитации и достигали высшей цели традиции - просветления." (С)

----------

Lion Miller (24.07.2014), Андрей Лиходедов (25.07.2014), Ассаджи (06.06.2015), Жека (24.07.2014), Кайто Накамура (09.02.2016), Фил (24.07.2014), Шавырин (24.07.2014)

----------


## Шавырин

> А где такое сказано? (про последнее словом за монахом.) 
> 
> «Пусть он даже украшен, но если он живет в мире, спокойный, смиренный, воздержанный, ведущий праведную жизнь, отбросивший нанесение вреда всем существам, - он брахман, он отшельник, он бхиккху». 
> (Дхм 142)

----------


## Влад К

> http://www.forum.theravada.ru/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=1110 , наслаждайтесь  пока "не снесли"
> 
> Я не зарегистрирован на этом форуме.


Дык можно просто не заходить и не читать - и всё. Вопрос "о перечить" просто не будет стоять в таком случае. А то создаётся впечатление, что Вас насильно, кто-то заставляет верить в то, что пишут на каких-то форумах. :Wink:

----------


## Шавырин

> Дык можно просто не заходить и не читать - и всё. Вопрос "о перечить" просто не будет стоять в таком случае. А то создаётся впечатление, что Вас насильно, кто-то заставляет верить в то, что пишут на каких-то форумах.


Повторюсь дважды за сегодня ... мне всё равно людей жалко ... :Cry:  :Cry:  :Cry:  (ибо обет даден )  :Smilie: 

И, да форум  "не какой-то"  :Smilie:

----------

Влад К (24.07.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

Но как говорит Нагасена в Милиндапаньхе:

- В монашестве, о царь, есть много особых свойств. Невозможно сосчитать их все. Всё то, что требуется сделать, о царь, быстро и незамедлительно достигается тем, кто стал монахом. Почему? У монаха мало мечтаний, он отчуждён, одинок, настойчив, ничего не желает, не имеет семьи, наделён нравственностью, живёт аскетической жизнью, умел в аскетических практиках».

Да и вообще, как уже было сказано, монах - это человек, решивший посвятить свою жизнь исключительно Дхамме. Уже этим он заслуживает уважения и почтения, ибо лично для меня это является вдохновляющим примером и напоминанием, что Дхамма это не только некое хобби.. Разве это делает обязательным соглашаться с любой точкой зрения, человека ставшего монахом? Думаю, что нет.

----------

Ассаджи (06.06.2015), Кайто Накамура (09.02.2016), Фил (24.07.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (25.07.2014), Шавырин (25.07.2014)

----------


## Влад К

> Повторюсь дважды за сегодня ... мне всё равно людей жалко ... (ибо обет даден ) 
> 
> И, да форум  "не какой-то"


У Вас доброе сердце  :Smilie:

----------

Альбина (24.07.2014), Паня (25.07.2014), Фил (24.07.2014), Шавырин (25.07.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Повторюсь дважды за сегодня ... мне всё равно людей жалко ... (ибо обет даден )


Вот это кстати важное замечание. Тут дело даже не в обетах (монахам вроде не запрещено обсуждать положения других школ буддизма)), а в тренировке Правильной речи (самма-вачча). 

"Если Татхагата знает, что эти слова действительны, истинны, [но] не полезны, неприятны и противны другим, то он не говорит их." (С)

Нужно стараться хотябы по-немногу соответствовать этому идеалу..)

----------

Lion Miller (24.07.2014), Vladiimir (24.07.2014), Альбина (24.07.2014), Фил (24.07.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (25.07.2014), Шавырин (24.07.2014)

----------


## Шавырин

> У Вас доброе сердце


Отнюдь  :Mad:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------

Альбина (24.07.2014), Влад К (24.07.2014), Кайто Накамура (09.02.2016)

----------


## Ersh

> Я не говорю о личных качествах монахов и их "духовном подвиге" ( от3-х лет и выше) , тема в основном о "скорострелах" ( Сегодня рясу я надел , и значит все вы - "не у дел")


Кого Вы называете "скорострелами"? Конечно есть много самозванцев, да. Но вообще на всех монахов a priori распространяется правило почитания. Подвиг любого монаха, если он несет обеты - достоин уважения.

----------

Aion (24.07.2014), Кайто Накамура (09.02.2016), Нико (24.07.2014), Сергей Ч (24.07.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (25.07.2014), Шавырин (24.07.2014)

----------


## Шавырин

> Кого Вы называете "скорострелами"? Конечно есть много самозванцев, да. Но вообще на всех монахов a priori распространяется правило почитания. Подвиг любого монаха, если он несет обеты - достоин уважения.


Со временем, готов предоставить полный список (уважаемых) монахов , со "все" не согласен ...

По этому форуму со стороны " Тхеравада ", уважение : Бханте Топпер . 

Гошшо.

----------


## Антон Соносон

рассматривать любого, кто облачён в монашеское одеяние, как действительную драгоценность Сангхи - это позиция буддизма Махаяны

"Мы всячески шутим с Дхармой, тогда как непочтительное отношение к
Дхарме или проповеднику является причиной бестолковости. Глупости же [у
нас] и теперь достаточно; не созидайте новых причин глупости. Что
сможем, если еще больше поглупеем?!" Шарава

----------


## Ersh

[QUOTE=Шавырин;674287]Со временем, готов предоставить полный список (уважаемых) монахов , со "все" не согласен ...[/QUOTE



> Мой вопрос : " Почему ? "


Я объяснил "Почему", а согласны Вы с этим или не согласны - это Ваша личная позиция. Если хотите исправить Винаю - есть только один путь)))




> По этому форуму со стороны " Тхеравада ", уважение : Бханте Топпер


 . 

Ну вообщето бх. Топпер для Буддизма в России сделал достаточно, чтобы те, кто его знает, относились к нему с уважением. В конце концов нужно было потерпеть немножко, и ситуация с его непримиримой позицией на Форуме разрешилась ко всеобщему удовлетворению.

----------

Федор Ф (01.08.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (25.07.2014), Шавырин (24.02.2019)

----------


## Ануруддха

> Что характерно , жил -был обычный человек .
> 
> И вот он решил стать монахом ...
> 
> Получил "постриг в монахи" , - всё ! 
> 
> Это уже не человек , а " рупор" религии .


Это перегибы становления Сангхи вне буддийского традиционного окружения и отсутствие правильного восприятия монахов. Некоторые современные западные последователи автоматически записывают монахов в гуру, отчего еще не окрепший ум "гуру" считает, что возможно так оно и есть. В традиционном буддийском обществе путь становления монаха весьма не прост и начинается как правило с детства и принятия саманерства и только через несколько лет проведенных в монастыре под наблюдением старших монахов принятие монашеских обетов. При этом получает традиционное буддийское образование и только некоторые из них потом имеют право учить Дхарме.

----------

Aion (25.07.2014), Ersh (24.07.2014), Thaitali (25.07.2014), Ассаджи (06.06.2015), Владимир Николаевич (09.02.2016), Кайто Накамура (09.02.2016), Паня (25.07.2014), Сергей Ч (25.07.2014), Федор Ф (01.08.2014), Фил (24.07.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (25.07.2014), Шавырин (25.07.2014), Юй Кан (24.07.2014)

----------


## Жека

Была интересная статья по поводу эволюции буддийского монашества. Вкратце основной посыл был в том, что при Будде монахи для мирян выполняли роль учителей и примера образцового поведения и чистоты помыслов. Стандартная ситуация состояла в том, что мирянин приглашал монаха на обед, а монах радовал его беседой о Дхамме, во время которого, в зависимости от духовного развития мирского последователя, он укреплялся либо в нравственности, либо становился арией.
С тех пор много воды утекло, и монахи во многом стали играть для азиатского общества роль священников и психологов: выполнять огромное количество ритуалов, связанных с мирским благополучием, получением денег и удач в делах, а также активно участвовать в разрешении семейных конфликтов (а-ля американские психотерапевты). То есть все очень сильно упростилось: повязать ленточку (поставить свечку), прочитать мантру, наколоть тату "на счастье", провести обряд долгой жизни и т.д. 
Многие просто "не парятся" - зачем там медитировать десятилетиями, достигать джхан, заниматься випассаной, если можно жить в монастыре, кушать дану и вязать наивной пастве вязочки на запястье? Да и в России то же самое вполне "проканает".
Притом, что при Будде обучать мирян могли только старейшины, тхеры, прошедшие ниссаю - пятилетний период проживания под опекой старшего монаха, а также сведущие в Дхамме и Винае великолепно. А сейчас что? Постригся за неделю, надел рясу и в народ )

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Притом, что при Будде обучать мирян могли только старейшины, тхеры, прошедшие ниссаю - пятилетний период проживания под опекой старшего монаха, а также сведущие в Дхамме и Винае великолепно. А сейчас что? Постригся за неделю, надел рясу и в народ )


в современных монастырях Тхеравады нет старейшин или старших монахов (полагаю, что настоятель - административная функция, учёные звания также к вопросу не отностся)? Если есть - как их называют?

----------

Шавырин (25.07.2014)

----------


## Шавырин

[QUOTE=Ersh;674299]


> Я объяснил "Почему", а согласны Вы с этим или не согласны - это Ваша личная позиция.


Золотые слова

----------


## Шавырин

> Если хотите исправить Винаю - есть только один путь


Какой?

----------


## Ersh

> Какой?




Вот Вам картинка. Вы ведь картинки любите?

----------

Антон Соносон (25.07.2014), Шавырин (25.07.2014)

----------


## Шавырин

> Вот Вам картинка. Вы ведь картинки любите?


Я много чего люблю.

Исходя из данного изображения для себя делаю вывод : Одеваю жёлтую рясу , сажусь в лотос , исполняю пару мудр и исправляю Винаю .

Спасибо за доверие  :Smilie: 

Пункт 1. "Кто не работает, тот не ест "

----------

Антон Соносон (25.07.2014)

----------


## Ersh

> Я много чего люблю.
> 
> Исходя из данного изображения для себя делаю вывод : Одеваю жёлтую рясу , сажусь в лотос , исполняю пару мудр и исправляю Винаю .
> 
> Спасибо за доверие 
> 
> Пункт 1. "Кто не работает, тот не ест "


Для того, чтобы узнать, правильный ли Вы сделали вывод, осталось проверить его на практике. Велкам.

----------

Шавырин (25.07.2014)

----------


## Thaitali

> Все-таки подвиг монаха несоизмеримо более труден, чем мирянина. Конечно, монах, это не "просто одел рясу и пошел в монахи". Это годы послушания, жизнь в монастыре, обеты, обучение. Если кто-то думает, что жизнь в монастыре это что-то типа курорта анталии, то это не так. Иногда советская армия отдыхает.


Многие монахи (в Таиланде) не считают монашество "подвигом" или чем-то выдающимся. Просто пришло время, созрела соответствующая карма, и у них не осталось выбора, кроме как стать монахом, чтобы прогрессировать на пути, заниматься большую часть времени практикой (медитировать), изучать тексты, помогать людям. Такие монахи скромны, незаметны и непритязательны.

----------

Vladiimir (25.07.2014), Ануруддха (25.07.2014), Ассаджи (06.06.2015), Владимир Николаевич (09.02.2016), Кайто Накамура (09.02.2016), Паня (25.07.2014), Шавырин (25.07.2014)

----------


## Жека

> в современных монастырях Тхеравады нет старейшин или старших монахов (полагаю, что настоятель - административная функция, учёные звания также к вопросу не отностся)? Если есть - как их называют?


Есть. В ШЛ называют Локухамудурово, главный монах. В Тае - Аджан. В Бирме - Саядо Джи.
Тема такая, что правило ниссаи мало кто соблюдает. То есть человек стрижется, проходит краткое обучение и вперед, учить народ. Увы, в России именно так происходит.

----------

Ануруддха (25.07.2014), Сергей Ч (25.07.2014), Фил (25.07.2014), Шавырин (25.07.2014)

----------


## Жека

> Кого Вы называете "скорострелами"? Конечно есть много самозванцев, да. Но вообще на всех монахов a priori распространяется правило почитания. Подвиг любого монаха, если он несет обеты - достоин уважения.


В Азии путь монашества выбирают часто отнюдь не из желания Ниббаны. Это бесплатное обучение, жилье и еда. 
Конечно,  есть и прекрасные примеры, но уход в монастырь с целью не работать,  а сидеть на готовом - это весьма распространено.

----------

Vladiimir (25.07.2014), Кайто Накамура (09.02.2016), Фил (25.07.2014), Шавырин (25.07.2014)

----------


## Ersh

> Есть. В ШЛ называют Локухамудурово, главный монах. В Тае - Аджан. В Бирме - Саядо Джи.
> Тема такая, что правило ниссаи мало кто соблюдает. То есть человек стрижется, проходит краткое обучение и вперед, учить народ. Увы, в России именно так происходит.


В России пока практически ничего не происходит, если не брать тувинцев, бурят и калмыков. А у них все нормально с уважением к сану.

----------


## Жека

> В России пока практически ничего не происходит, если не брать тувинцев, бурят и калмыков. А у них все нормально с уважением к сану.


В Бурятии (и, скорее всего, в ост регионах) вообще монахов нет, насколько я знаю.  Ламы спокойно женятся. Нет монахов -нет и Винаи. То есть это совершенно другие отношения,  чем те, что зафиксированы в канонических текстах.  Ламы людей лечат, гадают и проч.
Я имела в виду не это, здесь в принципе нечего обсуждать,  а именно ситуацию с монахами, когда в Россию приезжают учить те, кто сам себя назначил учителем, не пройдя рекомендованный самим Буддой срок обучения и медитации. Это может нести огромный вред людям.

----------

Ersh (25.07.2014), Нико (25.07.2014), Эделизи (25.07.2014)

----------


## Ersh

> В Бурятии (и, скорее всего, в ост регионах) вообще монахов нет, насколько я знаю.


Так-таки и вообще нет? :Wink:

----------

Фил (25.07.2014)

----------


## Жека

> Так-таки и вообще нет?


Ну я не знаю, но то, что ламы могут жениться - это да.
Я, кстати, недавно была в Иволгинском дацане. Лежали там на траве и думали о сансаре)

----------


## Kit

Дорогой *Шавырин*, есть отличная статья по вашему вопросу: http://www.theravada.su/translations/Project/19
В ней Леди Саядо разбирает этот важнейший вопрос, и в итоге подводит практика к рассмотрения безличностности такого явления как монах и почитающий. В действительности почитаются только совокупности благих качеств. И на почве этого почитания возникают другие совокупности благих качеств. И самое последнее такое качество, которое может почитаться - это роба монаха, как символ Бхикку Сангхи. В ней много что еще освящается, поэтому рекомендую прочесть.




> рассматривать любого, кто облачён в монашеское одеяние, как действительную драгоценность Сангхи - это позиция буддизма Махаяны


Это позиция большинства "набожных" мирян традиционных стран. Практикующие же йогины прекрасно понимают что к чему. Действительная драгоценность Махаяны это Арья Сангха. 




> В Бурятии (и, скорее всего, в ост регионах) вообще монахов нет, насколько я знаю. Ламы спокойно женятся.


Вы бы разобрались сперва что означает "Лама"...
А в Калмыкии монахи есть, настоящие и не женатые.

----------

Фил (25.07.2014), Шавырин (25.07.2014)

----------


## Kit

> http://www.forum.theravada.ru/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=1110 , наслаждайтесь  пока "не снесли"
> 
> Я не зарегистрирован на этом форуме.


Не достойное поведение для монаха имхо, что бы там ему не понравилось в написанном.
Ну и конечно поносить сутры Махаяны, отдельная, очень дурная карма.

На самом деле, не хочется обижать никого из участников "_того_" форума, но взгляды людей общающихся "_там_" зачастую очень примитивны и поверхностны (в особенно касательно учений Махаяны и Ваджраяны). Во-истину проскальзывает какая-то "хинаянская" узость ума.

----------

Фил (25.07.2014), Шавырин (25.07.2014)

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Есть. В ШЛ называют Локухамудурово, главный монах. В Тае - Аджан. В Бирме - Саядо Джи.
> Тема такая, что правило ниссаи мало кто соблюдает. То есть человек стрижется, проходит краткое обучение и вперед, учить народ. Увы, в России именно так происходит.


Что значит Упочая (Таиланд)?

----------


## Жека

> Дорогой *Шавырин*, есть отличная статья по вашему вопросу: http://www.theravada.su/translations/Project/19
> В ней Леди Саядо разбирает этот важнейший вопрос, и в итоге подводит практика к рассмотрения безличностности такого явления как монах и почитающий. В действительности почитаются только совокупности благих качеств. И на почве этого почитания возникают другие совокупности благих качеств. И самое последнее такое качество, которое может почитаться - это роба монаха, как символ Бхикку Сангхи. В ней много что еще освящается, поэтому рекомендую прочесть.
> 
> 
> Это позиция большинства "набожных" мирян традиционных стран. Практикующие же йогины прекрасно понимают что к чему. Действительная драгоценность Махаяны это Арья Сангха. 
> 
> 
> Вы бы разобрались сперва что означает "Лама"...
> А в Калмыкии монахи есть, настоящие и не женатые.


Есть и хорошо.  И что же означает "лама" по -вашему?  Я вроде ясно написала, о чем идет речь.

----------


## Жека

> Что значит Упочая (Таиланд)?


Возможно, это искаженное от палийского ачария, учитель.

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Это позиция большинства "набожных" мирян традиционных стран. Практикующие же йогины прекрасно понимают что к чему. Действительная драгоценность Махаяны это Арья Сангха


Махаяна - колесница Бодхисаттв. У Бодхисаттв есть обеты и падения в этом соответствии, например:
(1) Возвышать себя и/или принижать других.
(2) Не делиться учениями Дхармы или богатством.
(3) Не выслушивать извинений других или бить их.
(4) Оставлять учения махаяны и выдвигать собственные.
(5) Присваивать подношения, предназначенные для Трёх драгоценностей.
(6) Оставлять святую Дхарму.
(7) Лишать монахов сана или совершать такие действия, как кража их одеяний.
(8) Совершить любое из пяти тягчайших преступлений (провоцирование раскола в монашеской общине - 5)
(9) Придерживаться искаженных, враждебных воззрений.
(10) Разрушать места, такие как города.
(11) Обучать пустотности тех, чьи умы неподготовлены.
(12) Отвращать других от полного просветления.
(13) Отвращать других от их обетов пратимокши.
(14) Принижать колесницу шраваков.
(15) Лгать о постижении пустотности.
(16) Принимать в дар то, что было украдено у Трёх драгоценностей.
(17) Устанавливать несправедливые порядки.
(18) Оставлять бодхичитту.

Кроме этого есть ещё обеты Прибежища, на один из них Вам было прямо указано (в Гелуг), 30 пост




> йогины


 такое практикуют? 



> На самом деле, не хочется обижать никого из участников "_того_" форума, но взгляды людей общающихся "_там_" зачастую очень примитивны и поверхностны (в особенно касательно учений Махаяны и Ваджраяны). Во-истину проскальзывает какая-то "хинаянская" узость ума.


Подобные высказывания разрушают 


> совокупности благих качеств


 В 48 посте содержатся сразу 2/3 коренных падений Бодхисаттвы
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...a_pledges.html

и хорошо, что Вы об этом не знали (перед тем, как запостить). Как бы то ни было - печально здесь и то, и это

----------

Кайто Накамура (09.02.2016), Шавырин (25.07.2014)

----------


## Kit

> ....


Те кто поносят учения Махаяны выказывают явное неуважение, будут обозначены именно так и ни как иначе. И их поверхностные взгляды и клевета на учения Махаяны будут названы именно так. А кто желает, тот может дальше прятаться за маску "великого бодхитсаттвы".

----------

Шавырин (25.07.2014)

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Те кто поносят учения Махаяны выказывают явное неуважение, будут обозначены именно так и ни как иначе. И их поверхностные взгляды и клевета на учения Махаяны будут названы именно так. А кто желает, тот может дальше прятаться за маску "великого бодхитсаттвы".


это тоже печально

----------

Кайто Накамура (09.02.2016), Шавырин (25.07.2014)

----------


## sergey

> Что значит Упочая (Таиланд)?


Есть понятие Upajjhayo (на англ. - preceptor, наверное что-то вроде "наставник") - это тот монах, который инструктирует вступившего в сангху в отношении Винаи. 
Вот тут, например, есть об этом:
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/lib/a...de.html#novice
http://www.skepticfiles.org/mys5/chapt_2.htm
Вот тут в 25 разделе рассказано, как Будда ввел правила о необходимости наставника для только что вступивших в сангху
http://www.sacred-texts.com/bud/sbe13/sbe1312.htm
Может есть и на русском материалы, не знаю.

----------

Антон Соносон (25.07.2014), Ассаджи (06.06.2015), Жека (25.07.2014), Шавырин (24.02.2019)

----------


## Vladiimir

> в современных монастырях Тхеравады нет старейшин или старших монахов (полагаю, что настоятель - административная функция, учёные звания также к вопросу не отностся)? Если есть - как их называют?


Называют "тхера" (десятилетний непрерывный стаж в монашестве).

----------

sergey (25.07.2014), Антон Соносон (25.07.2014), Ассаджи (06.06.2015), Кайто Накамура (09.02.2016), Шавырин (25.07.2014)

----------


## sergey

А есть еще слово "махатхера" - так называют монахов, которые 20 и больше лет в монашестве.

----------

Vladiimir (25.07.2014), Антон Соносон (25.07.2014), Ассаджи (06.06.2015), Кайто Накамура (09.02.2016), Шавырин (25.07.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> А есть еще слово "махатхера" - так называют монахов, которые 20 и больше лет в монашестве.


Еще есть слово" маджхима" - так называют монахов со стажем более пяти лет и менее десяти.

----------

Антон Соносон (25.07.2014), Ассаджи (06.06.2015), Кайто Накамура (09.02.2016), Шавырин (25.07.2014)

----------


## Жека

...О бхикку, имея эти десять качеств бхикку считается совершенным в Дхамме:
у него есть вера; он нравственен; он имеет обширные познания;  он хороший учитель;
он часто посещает собрания; он обучает Дхамме собрания;  он обучен в Винае; 
он проживает в уединённых лесных местах; он способен достигать умиротворённых 
состояний ума, превыше формы и бесформенности; он добился непревзойдённой свободы
от всех оков при помощи мудрости, узрев Истину и добился Высшего Знания.   
(АН.10.9)

----------

Антон Соносон (25.07.2014), Ассаджи (06.06.2015), Кайто Накамура (09.02.2016), Мокроусов Вадим (25.07.2014), Сергей Ч (25.07.2014), Шавырин (24.02.2019)

----------


## Поляков

> Все-таки подвиг монаха несоизмеримо более труден, чем мирянина.


Спорное утверждение. У меня вот знакомый дачу строит - каждый день после работы еще часа четыре вагонку прибивает. Это подвиг, считаю. У монахов же ни собственности, ни жены, ни детей - нет 99% проблем. За еду и жилье платить не надо, работа - не бей лежачего. Если считать подвигом, что им нельзя мороженое есть после полудня, тогда подвиг в наши дни измельчал.

----------

Vladiimir (26.07.2014), Паня (26.07.2014), Фил (26.07.2014), Шавырин (26.07.2014), Эделизи (26.07.2014)

----------


## Ersh

> Спорное утверждение. У меня вот знакомый дачу строит - каждый день после работы еще часа четыре вагонку прибивает. Это подвиг, считаю. У монахов же ни собственности, ни жены, ни детей - нет 99% проблем. За еду и жилье платить не надо, работа - не бей лежачего. Если считать подвигом, что им нельзя мороженое есть после полудня, тогда подвиг в наши дни измельчал.


Вам наверное имеет смысл поглубже познакомиться с буддизмом хотя бы своей традиции, прежде чем делать такие заявления.

----------

Сергей Ч (26.07.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

Люди порой уходили в монахи в поисках более легкой жизни. Об этом можно прочитать в палийских текстах.

----------

Кайто Накамура (09.02.2016), Фил (26.07.2014), Шавырин (26.07.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

Для тех, кто не знает как трудятся шахтеры:

----------

Паня (26.07.2014), Фил (26.07.2014)

----------


## Ersh

> Для тех, кто не знает как трудятся шахтеры


Это аргумент покруче Уралвагонзавода. Я еще знаю, как шахтеры отдыхают...

----------

Ассаджи (06.06.2015), Сергей Ч (26.07.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Спорное утверждение. У меня вот знакомый дачу строит - каждый день после работы еще часа четыре вагонку прибивает. Это подвиг, считаю. У монахов же ни собственности, ни жены, ни детей - нет 99% проблем. За еду и жилье платить не надо, работа - не бей лежачего.


Подвиг монашества не в меньшем колличестве работы, а в меньшем колличестве желаний, с которыми  должны расстаться монахи ради Дхаммы и ради практики.)

- В монашестве, о царь, есть много особых свойств. Невозможно сосчитать их все. Всё то, что требуется сделать, о царь, быстро и незамедлительно достигается тем, кто стал монахом. Почему? У монаха мало мечтаний, он отчуждён, одинок, настойчив, ничего не желает, не имеет семьи, наделён нравственностью, живёт аскетической жизнью, умел в аскетических практиках».




> Если считать подвигом, что им нельзя мороженое есть после полудня, тогда подвиг в наши дни измельчал.


Ну писали уже в этой теме неоднократно, что монахи разные бывают, зачем повторяться? Понятно, что есть и недобросовестные люди, которые в монашестве видят какие-то бонусы, отличные от буддийских. Хотя и это сомнительно. Не думаю, что такие люди долго пробудут монахом.

----------

Ersh (26.07.2014), Raudex (30.07.2014), Кайто Накамура (09.02.2016), Федор Ф (01.08.2014), Фил (26.07.2014), Шавырин (26.07.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Это аргумент покруче Уралвагонзавода. Я еще знаю, как шахтеры отдыхают...


Ну и что? И монахи отдыхают. В чем именно подвиг-то?

----------


## Ersh

> Ну и что? И монахи отдыхают.


Монахи отдыхают как шахтеры отдыхают...

То-есть Вы не оказываете почтения монахам своей традиции, так надо понимать смысл Вашей эскапады?

----------


## Vladiimir

Я знаю из палийских текстов, что люди по нескольку раз уходили в монашество, потом возвращались обратно к мирской жизни и снова - не могли понять, где легче. Т.е. о какой-то тяжелой жизни речь не идет. Обыватели часто считали, что в монашество следует уходить если состарился, заболел, разорился или одинок.

----------

Поляков (26.07.2014), Шавырин (26.07.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Монахи отдыхают как шахтеры отдыхают...
> 
> То-есть Вы не оказываете почтения монахам своей традиции, так надо понимать смысл Вашей эскапады?


А что понимать под оказанием почтения?

----------

Шавырин (26.07.2014)

----------


## Ersh

> А что понимать под оказанием почтения?


То-есть Вы даже не знаете, как вести себя при общении с монахом?

----------

Шавырин (26.07.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> То-есть Вы даже не знаете, как вести себя при общении с монахом?


Почему же я не знаю? Знаю. Как и с любым человеком. С уважением.

----------

Альбина (26.07.2014), Ассаджи (06.06.2015), Шавырин (26.07.2014)

----------


## Ersh

> Почему же я не знаю? Знаю.


Вероятно шахтер от Вас удостаивается большего уважения?

----------


## Vladiimir

> Вероятно шахтер от Вас удостаивается большего уважения?


Смотря какой шахтер... Вообще, труд шахтеров, их трудовой подвиг,  вызывает у меня большое уважение.

----------

Ассаджи (06.06.2015), Шавырин (26.07.2014)

----------


## Ersh

> Смотря какой шахтер. Вообще, труд шахтеров, их трудовой подвиг,  вызывает у меня большое уважение.


Большее, чем труд буддийского монаха?

----------


## Vladiimir

> Большее, чем труд буддийского монаха?


Ну, у монаха какой труд? Какую работу он выполняет? Ритуалы проводит. Вы серьезно считаете, что это более тяжелый труд, чем у шахтеров?

----------

Шавырин (04.01.2016)

----------


## Ersh

> Ну, у монаха какой труд? Какую работу он выполняет? Ритуалы проводит. Вы серьезно считаете, что это более тяжелый труд, чем у шахтеров?


Вы серьезно считаете, что труд монаха заключается только лишь в проведении ритуалов?

----------

Кайто Накамура (09.02.2016)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Вы серьезно считаете, что труд монаха заключается только лишь в проведении ритуалов?


Именно "труд"? Да.

----------

Шавырин (04.01.2016)

----------


## Thaitali

> Подвиг монашества не в меньшем колличестве работы, а в меньшем колличестве желаний, с которыми  должны расстаться монахи ради Дхаммы и ради практики.)


У искренне практикующего и медитирующего  монаха (да и мирянина), ведущего нравственный образ жизни,  загрязнения ума (и желания) исчезают сами со временем. Он постигает аниччу, дукху, анатту. Ему не надо совершать подвиги или приносить желания в жертву Дхамме и практике.

----------

Vladiimir (26.07.2014), Шавырин (26.07.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Подвиг монашества не в меньшем колличестве работы, а в меньшем колличестве желаний, с которыми  должны расстаться монахи ради Дхаммы и ради практики.)


Это называется снять сношу. Освободиться от жажды желаний. Это не подвиг.

----------

Thaitali (26.07.2014), Сергей Ч (26.07.2014)

----------


## Ersh

> Именно "труд"? Да.


Поразительно. Я многое узнаю нового про буддизм. Это в какой традиции так?

----------

Кайто Накамура (09.02.2016)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Это называется снять сношу. Освободиться от жажды желаний. Это не подвиг.


Подвиг — доблестное, важное для многих людей действие; героический поступок, совершённый в трудных условиях.

Снять ношу, освободиться от жажды желаний в мире наводнённом желаниями, тем самым вдохновляя к этому других - это подвиг. имхо  И по мне даже больший, чем потратить здоровье на строительстве дачи..

----------

Андрей Лиходедов (26.07.2014), Антон Соносон (26.07.2014), Кайто Накамура (09.02.2016), Шавырин (26.07.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

А Вы что по "трудом" подразумеваете? Добровольное, по желанию, сидение в медитации?

----------

Поляков (26.07.2014), Шавырин (26.07.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Подвиг — доблестное, важное для многих людей действие; героический поступок, совершённый в трудных условиях.
> 
> Снять ношу, освободиться от жажды желаний в мире наводнённом желаниями, тем самым вдохновляя к этому других - это подвиг. имхо  И по мне даже больший, чем потратить здоровье на строительстве дачи..


Ну, так по результатам и уважение. Будда ясно говорил, какие именно монахи достойны уважения, гостерпиимства, подаяния и подарков.

----------

Ассаджи (06.06.2015), Сергей Ч (26.07.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Подвиг — доблестное, важное для многих людей действие; героический поступок, совершённый в трудных условиях.
> 
> Снять ношу, освободиться от жажды желаний в мире наводнённом желаниями, тем самым вдохновляя к этому других - это подвиг. имхо  И по мне даже больший, чем потратить здоровье на строительстве дачи..


Добыть угля - тоже для других. И вырастить ребенка - тоже большой труд и подвиг.

----------

Ассаджи (06.06.2015), Фил (26.07.2014), Шавырин (26.07.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> А Вы что по "трудом" подразумеваете? Добровольное, по желанию, сидение в медитации?


Под "трудом", в данном случае, я подразумеваю деятельность монаха, согласующуюся с обетами и правилами Винайи. Сюда и медитация входит, и пиндапат, и проведение ритуалов, и т.д.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Добыть угля - тоже для других. И вырастить ребенка - тоже большой труд и подвиг.


Безусловно.

----------

Шавырин (26.07.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Под "трудом", в данном случае, я подразумеваю деятельность монаха, согласующуюся с обетами и правилами Винайи. Сюда и медитация входит, и пиндапат, и проведение ритуалов, и т.д.


Ну и у мирянина может входить медитация. А у монаха может, вообще, не входить медитация в практику. Большая часть современных монахов, как мы знаем, не медитирует.

----------

Фил (26.07.2014), Шавырин (26.07.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

В Таиланде, кстати, среди населения пользуются бОльшим уважением именно городские монахи, постоянные, выполняющие ритуалы. К лесным, медитирующим, монахам - отношение двойственное.

----------

Фил (26.07.2014), Шавырин (26.07.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Ну и у мирянина может входить медитация. А у монаха может, вообще, не входить медитация в практику. Большая часть современных монахов, как мы знаем, не медитирует.


Да, но помимо стремления и практики пути к пробуждению (которые конечно же, могут быть и у мирян) у монахов есть ещё одна очень важная функция - это поддержание и хранение Учения Будды.

"На обыденном или мирском уровне Сангха означает общину монахов (Bhikkhu-Saṅgha). Под этим понятием подразумевается сообщество людей, управляемое строго определёнными правилами. Возможность стать членом Сангхи открыта для любого человека, удовлетворяющего требуемым стандартам. Для вступлению в эту общину необходимо лишь пройти церемонию посвящения в соответствии с правилами, описанными в Винае, своде правил монашеской дисциплины.
Несмотря на формальный характер общины, она выполняет бесценную работу по сохранению и распространению учения Будды. Благодаря существованию непрерывной линии передачи учений, Сангха уже в течение 2500 лет выполняет роль хранителя Дхаммы. Образ жизни, который она даёт возможность вести, позволяет Сангхе справиться с этой задачей. Как мы ранее отмечали, учение Будды имеет два аспекта: это путь практики, ведущий к освобождению от страданий и это совокупность положений религиозной доктрины, содержащаяся в писаниях и дающая подробное описание пути. Сангха берёт на себя ответственность по сохранению того и другого. Её члены принимают на себя бремя поддержания традиции практики, показывающей, что цель достижима и освобождение возможно. Они также занимаются сохранением учений, контролируя отсутствие искажений и неправильного понимания в проповедях и наставлениях, даваемых мирянам.
По этим причинам Сангха в форме общественного института жизненно важна для сохранения учения Будды.

Однако, община монахов не является сама по себе Сангхой как третьим составляющим прибежища. Сангха, являющаяся прибежищем – это не общественный институт, а неформализованное множество последователей, объединяющее всех тех, кто постиг глубинную сущность учения Будды. Сангха как прибежище – это замечательная община, состоящая только из благородных личностей, то есть из людей, обладающих высоким духовным уровнем. Входящие в неё люди связаны друг с другом не формальным членством, а невидимой нитью внутренней самореализации. Для автоматического вступления в эту общину нужно лишь достичь той самой реализации.
Для достижения уровня благородной личности больше подходит образ жизни, установленный для членов монашеской общины и делающий основной акцент на отрешение и медитацию. Но при этом Сангха монахов и Сангха благородных являются разными понятиями. Их смысл различен по двум причинам. Во-первых, многие монахи (подавляющее большинство) являются обычными людьми (puthujjana) и поэтому не могут служить прибежищем. Во-вторых в Сангху благородных личностей могут входить и миряне. Членство в ней зависит сугубо от достижений в духовной практике, а не от получения монашеского посвящения. Любой человек (мирянин или монах), познавший учение Будды с помощью прямого знания, автоматически входит в неё в момент этого достижения."

(Бхиккху Бодхи)

----------

Антон Соносон (26.07.2014), Кайто Накамура (09.02.2016)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Да, но помимо стремления и практики пути к пробуждению (которые конечно же, могут быть и у мирян) у монахов есть ещё одна очень важная функция - это поддержание и хранение Учения Будды.
> 
> "На обыденном или мирском уровне Сангха означает общину монахов (Bhikkhu-Saṅgha). Под этим понятием подразумевается сообщество людей, управляемое строго определёнными правилами. Возможность стать членом Сангхи открыта для любого человека, удовлетворяющего требуемым стандартам. Для вступлению в эту общину необходимо лишь пройти церемонию посвящения в соответствии с правилами, описанными в Винае, своде правил монашеской дисциплины.
> Несмотря на формальный характер общины, она выполняет бесценную работу по сохранению и распространению учения Будды. Благодаря существованию непрерывной линии передачи учений, Сангха уже в течение 2500 лет выполняет роль хранителя Дхаммы. Образ жизни, который она даёт возможность вести, позволяет Сангхе справиться с этой задачей. Как мы ранее отмечали, учение Будды имеет два аспекта: это путь практики, ведущий к освобождению от страданий и это совокупность положений религиозной доктрины, содержащаяся в писаниях и дающая подробное описание пути. Сангха берёт на себя ответственность по сохранению того и другого. Её члены принимают на себя бремя поддержания традиции практики, показывающей, что цель достижима и освобождение возможно. Они также занимаются сохранением учений, контролируя отсутствие искажений и неправильного понимания в проповедях и наставлениях, даваемых мирянам.
> По этим причинам Сангха в форме общественного института жизненно важна для сохранения учения Будды.
> 
> Однако, община монахов не является сама по себе Сангхой как третьим составляющим прибежища. Сангха, являющаяся прибежищем – это не общественный институт, а неформализованное множество последователей, объединяющее всех тех, кто постиг глубинную сущность учения Будды. Сангха как прибежище – это замечательная община, состоящая только из благородных личностей, то есть из людей, обладающих высоким духовным уровнем. Входящие в неё люди связаны друг с другом не формальным членством, а невидимой нитью внутренней самореализации. Для автоматического вступления в эту общину нужно лишь достичь той самой реализации.
> Для достижения уровня благородной личности больше подходит образ жизни, установленный для членов монашеской общины и делающий основной акцент на отрешение и медитацию. Но при этом Сангха монахов и Сангха благородных являются разными понятиями. Их смысл различен по двум причинам. Во-первых, многие монахи (подавляющее большинство) являются обычными людьми (puthujjana) и поэтому не могут служить прибежищем. Во-вторых в Сангху благородных личностей могут входить и миряне. Членство в ней зависит сугубо от достижений в духовной практике, а не от получения монашеского посвящения. Любой человек (мирянин или монах), познавший учение Будды с помощью прямого знания, автоматически входит в неё в момент этого достижения."
> 
> (Бхиккху Бодхи)


И ученые хранят. И работают с текстами. А монахи могут и не знать текстов. Могут и, вообще, не медитировать. Вот если монах не медитирует, тексты не изучает, то он выполняет подвиг?

----------

Thaitali (26.07.2014), Альбина (26.07.2014), Паня (26.07.2014), Фил (26.07.2014), Шавырин (26.07.2014), Эделизи (26.07.2014)

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Ну и что? И монахи отдыхают. В чем именно подвиг-то?


монахи отдыхают, как шахтёры работают




> А Вы что под "трудом" подразумеваете? Добровольное, по желанию, сидение в медитации?


это когда после формальной практики входишь в комнату, а там.. "дискотека". Представьте - "отдых" монаха в этом отношении. Вот так это и работает (обеты и память)

----------

Сергей Ч (26.07.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Вот если монах не медитирует, тексты не изучает, то он выполняет подвиг?


Если ещё и поведением не блещет, то вряд ли. )

----------

Фил (26.07.2014)

----------


## Thaitali

> В Таиланде, кстати, среди населения пользуются бОльшим уважением именно городские монахи, постоянные, выполняющие ритуалы. К лесным, медитирующим, монахам - отношение двойственное.


В Таиланде  многие городские монахи тоже медитируют. Разве цель монаха - бОльшее уважение среди населения? Отношение к монашеству как к "подвигу" и "геройству"  только  "эго" увеличивает, и прогрессу в практике совсем не способствует, имхо

----------


## Vladiimir

> В Таиланде  многие городские монахи тоже медитируют. Разве цель монаха - бОльшее уважение среди населения? Отношение к монашеству как к "подвигу" и "геройству"  только  "эго" увеличивает, и прогрессу в практике совсем не способствует, имхо


Это я к тому, что за "труд" каждый разное считает. Вот тайцы, вполне считают за "труд" ритуалы. Отвечал на такой вопрос:



> Вы серьезно считаете, что труд монаха заключается только лишь в проведении ритуалов?

----------

Thaitali (26.07.2014), Фил (26.07.2014)

----------


## Жека

Вообще,  особенно впечатлительным и трепетным личностям лучше от современных буддийских реалий держаться подальше.  Иначе воспринимать монахов как святых существ, очищающих свое сознание во имя достижения полной Свободы - будет крайне сложно.  Я вот от природы склонна к критическому взгляду и перфекционизму и первый год в ЮВА я очень переживала. 
Что бы сказал Будда, увидь он этих бхикку? Почему они курят? Почему пялятся на женщин?  Разве Будда не говорил, что смеяться, обнажая зубы это ребячество? Разве привязанность к пустым ритуалам не низшая пута?
А что это за монах, что сидит сутками в интернете? 
Короче,  такие мысли одолевали меня.  И лишь после того, как я осознала, что осуждение приносит мне страдания, я расслабилась. Ну темное время, упадок.  Надо самим практиковать, а не искать изъяны в других. 
Кстати,  при Будде была монахиня, которая постриглась ради еды, а потом стала архатом. Был Нанда, который хотел к небесным девам, был бегающий туда-сюда монах, были монахи-раскольники и тд.
То есть даже при Будде всякое случалось.

----------

Ersh (26.07.2014), Альбина (26.07.2014), Кайто Накамура (09.02.2016), Паня (26.07.2014), Сергей Ч (26.07.2014), Фил (26.07.2014), Шавырин (26.07.2014), Юй Кан (26.07.2014)

----------


## Ersh

> В Таиланде  многие городские монахи тоже медитируют. Разве цель монаха - бОльшее уважение среди населения? Отношение к монашеству как к "подвигу" и "геройству"  только  "эго" увеличивает, и прогрессу в практике совсем не способствует, имхо


Вы как-то перепутали тему обсуждение с "отношение мирянина к монаху" до "отношения монаха к своей практике". Мы меняем тему обсуждения? Тогда закончим эту тему и начнем новую.

----------

Кайто Накамура (09.02.2016)

----------


## Ersh

Интересная дискуссия получается. Особенно в русле адских холиваров по теме "Будда этому не учил". А Будда учил мирян, между прочим, воздавать монахам уважение. Дело-то не в том, чему Будда учил, а чему не учил, а в том, чему мы у Будды учимся. А тут мы как те монахи  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------

Кайто Накамура (09.02.2016), Сергей Ч (26.07.2014), Шавырин (26.07.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

Я вообще не вижу никаких проблем.) Действительно, многие монахи (подавляющее большинство) являются обычными людьми (puthujjana). Естественно, что многие человеческие слабости и привязанности могут проявляться у них в той или иной степени. Это к тому, что почтение к монаху (любому) - не означает почтение всех его качества, в т.ч. не самых лучших. В этой теме уже приводили ссылку на книгу , где Леди Саядо разбирает этот важнейший вопрос, и в итоге подводит практика к рассмотрения безличностности такого явления как монах и почитающий. В действительности почитаются только совокупности благих качеств. И на почве этого почитания возникают другие совокупности благих качеств. И самое последнее такое качество, которое может почитаться - это роба монаха, как символ Бхикку Сангхи.
Вот так и для меня, любой монах - это прежде всего представитель Бхиккху Сангхи, основанной самим Буддой, символ. А некоторые его взгляды и заблуждения - это уже другой вопрос, который вполне можно обсуждать, но без негатива, впрочем как и взгляды буддистов мирян.

----------

Ersh (26.07.2014), Raudex (30.07.2014), Кайто Накамура (09.02.2016), Фил (26.07.2014), Шавырин (26.07.2014)

----------


## Поляков

> Подвиг монашества не в меньшем колличестве работы, а в меньшем колличестве желаний, с которыми  должны расстаться монахи ради Дхаммы и ради практики.)


Вы наверное имели в виду "большее" количество желаний, с которыми нужно расстаться. Мирянам тоже нужно постоянно расставаться с желаниями: тебе не хочется, а надо приколачивать вагонку, например. 

Ну и должностная записка монахов состоит из перечисления того, что монах НЕ должен делать. При этом никаких тебе дедлайнов. У мирян же сплошное "ты должен", причем сделать надо было вчера.





> Ну писали уже в этой теме неоднократно, что монахи разные бывают, зачем повторяться?


Про плохих я и не пишу. пишу только про хороших. Собственно, других даже не видел. Но почему-то никто из них не говорит, что совершает "подвиг" и не намекает на это. Наоборот. говорят что быть монахом легко.

----------

Thaitali (26.07.2014), Фил (26.07.2014), Шавырин (26.07.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Про плохих я и не пишу. пишу только про хороших. Собственно, других даже не видел. Но почему-то никто из них не говорит, что совершает "подвиг" и не намекает на это. Наоборот. говорят что быть монахом легко.


Скромность - ещё одно качество хорошего монаха.)

----------

Кайто Накамура (09.02.2016), Шавырин (26.07.2014)

----------


## Поляков

> Скромность - ещё одно качество хорошего монаха.)


Предпочитаю понимать буквально то что говорят, не перенося какие-то свои идеи на говорящего. А говорят, что если сравнивать жизнь мирянина до принятия монашества и "монашеский подвиг", то быть монахом во многом легче. Причем говорят это дзэнские монахи с большим стажем, а обязательная практика у них вполне суровая.

Понятно, что буддистам тоже хочется иметь свою священную корову, но надо знать меру. )

----------

Vladiimir (26.07.2014), Фил (26.07.2014), Шавырин (26.07.2014), Эделизи (26.07.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> А говорят, что если сравнивать жизнь мирянина до принятия монашества и "монашеский подвиг", то быть монахом во многом легче. Причем говорят это дзэнские монахи с большим стажем, а обязательная практика у них вполне суровая.


Не спорю. Но надеюсь, Вы не делаете из этого вывод (как некоторые современные "йогины"), что б0льшая суровость мирской жизни означает и большую эффективность практики? ) Ведь не ради лёгкой жизни Будда монашество основал, а именно ради лучших условий для практики.




> Понятно, что буддистам тоже хочется иметь свою священную корову, но надо знать меру. )


Не в этом дело, я просто по себе видимо сужу. Для меня, привязанного к мирскому, монашество - действительно подвиг.) Как-то так.

----------

Кайто Накамура (09.02.2016)

----------


## Поляков

> Не спорю. Но надеюсь, Вы не делаете из этого вывод (как некоторые современные "йогины"), что б0льшая суровость мирской жизни означает и большую эффективность практики? ) Ведь не ради лёгкой жизни Будда монашество основал, а именно ради лучших условий для практики.


Так о чем и речь: чем проще и легче жизнь - тем лучше условия для практики. Говорят, что в западном раю Будды Амиды условия настолько хороши, что практика становится суперэффективной. В тхероваде вроде тоже есть подобное место. 

Я же здесь только про ненужную героизацию монашеской жизни пишу. Вредная штука, по-моему. Что касается выказывания почтения, то речь идет не о почтении перед погонами или, как в нашем случае, рясой, а о демонстрации отношения к  определенной деятельности, которые буддисту кажется ценной. В тестах, кстати есть список тех, кто достоин почтения: кроме монахов это те, кто принял 10 обетов, 5 обетов, те кто принял прибежище. 




> Не в этом дело, я просто по себе видимо сужу. Для меня, привязанного к мирскому, монашество - действительно подвиг.) Как-то так.


Читали, наверное, книгу Аджана Сумедхо, где он описывает как очень хотел иметь рясу определенного оттенка. У каждого есть возможность привязаться. )

----------

Ho Shim (27.07.2014), Thaitali (26.07.2014), Vladiimir (26.07.2014), Жека (27.07.2014), Сергей Ч (26.07.2014), Фил (26.07.2014), Шавырин (26.07.2014)

----------


## Thaitali

> Вы как-то перепутали тему обсуждение с "отношение мирянина к монаху" до "отношения монаха к своей практике". Мы меняем тему обсуждения? Тогда закончим эту тему и начнем новую.


Многие миряне, несмотря на уважение ко всем монахам в целом, могут иметь разное "отношение" к разным монахам (которые, как выяснилось, бывают разными). И то, насколько монах является образцом нравственности, скромности ( а не большого эго), какую важность он придает практике (медитации), сам ее практикует  и обучает этому мирян, - все это является для многих мирян следствием его  практики на благо себе и мирянам.

----------

Vladiimir (26.07.2014), Шавырин (26.07.2014)

----------


## Ersh

А разве человек, становясь монахом обязан моментально обретать благие качества? Странно этого ожидать от кого либо. Он выбирает этот путь, чтобы когда-то их обрести. 
Уважения заслуживает сам статус монаха, как члена Сангхи. Настоящего монаха, конечно со всеми обетами, а не одевшего рясу мирянина.

----------

Кайто Накамура (09.02.2016), Мокроусов Вадим (27.07.2014), Сергей Ч (26.07.2014), Шавырин (26.07.2014)

----------


## Ersh

И для справки - в русском языке слово "подвиг" имеет прежде всего отношение к монашескому, духовному статусу, монахов собственно так и называли - "подвижники". В любых других случаях требуется пояснение - "воинский подвиг", "подвиг разведчика" и пр., то-есть слово подвиг тут употребляется в переносном значении.

http://dic.academic.ru/dic.nsf/ushakov/943054

----------

Ассаджи (06.06.2015), Кайто Накамура (09.02.2016)

----------


## Vladiimir

> И для справки - в русском языке слово "подвиг" имеет прежде всего отношение к монашескому, духовному статусу, монахов собственно так и называли - "подвижники". В любых других случаях требуется пояснение - "воинский подвиг", "подвиг разведчика" и пр., то-есть слово подвиг тут употребляется в переносном значении.
> 
> http://dic.academic.ru/dic.nsf/ushakov/943054


Вы дали значение слова "подвижник". "Подвижник" - это не то же самое, что "подвиг". Вот значения слова "подвиг" в русском языке:

Толковый словарь русского языка С. И. Ожегова и Н. Ю. Шведовой:



> подвиг -а ; 
> 
> 1) а) Героический, самоотверженный поступок, совершённый в опасных условиях, связанный с риском. Воинские подвиги. Патриотический подвиг. 
> б) чего или с опр. Самоотверженный, тяжёлый труд; важное дело, начинание. Исторический, литературный, научный подвиг. Подвиг труда. Подвиг чести, славы. Подвиг искусства. 
> в) чего Самоотверженный поступок, поведение, вызванные каким-л. чувством. Подвиг любви. Подвиг страсти. Подвиг преданности, самопожертвования. 
> 
> 2) мн.: подвиги, -ов. , О неблаговидных поступках, похождениях, проделках. Подвиги на любовном поприще.


Толковый словарь русского языка Д. Н. Ушакова:



> подвиг подвиг, подвига, 
> Доблестный, героический поступок, важное по своему значению действие, совершённое в трудных условиях. 
> Героические подвиги красноармейцев в боях с японскими самураями. Военные подвиги. Гражданский подвиг. Подвиг ученого. | чего. Беззаветный, бескорыстный поступок, вызванный чем-нибудь (). Подвиг любви.


Слово значения слова указыны предельно ясно. Где здесь говорится, "что в русском языке слово "подвиг" имеет прежде всего отношение к монашескому, духовному статусу"?

----------

Thaitali (26.07.2014), Поляков (26.07.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Вы дали значение слова "подвижник". "Подвижник" - это не то же самое, что "подвиг". Вот значения слова "подвиг" в русском языке:
> 
> Толковый словарь русского языка С. И. Ожегова и Н. Ю. Шведовой:
> 
> 
> Толковый словарь русского языка Д. Н. Ушакова:
> 
> 
> Слово значения слова указыны предельно ясно. Где здесь говорится, "что в русском языке слово "подвиг" имеет прежде всего отношение к монашескому, духовному статусу"?


Гляньте в вике второе значение слова "подвижничество".

----------


## Vladiimir

> А разве человек, становясь монахом обязан моментально обретать благие качества? Странно этого ожидать от кого либо. Он выбирает этот путь, чтобы когда-то их обрести. 
> Уважения заслуживает сам статус монаха, как члена Сангхи. Настоящего монаха, конечно со всеми обетами, а не одевшего рясу мирянина.


И если монах ведет себя недостойно, то мирянин не обязан испытывать к нему уважение. Или если монах сам не поддерживает своей клерикальный статус (например, хохмит годами по ночам разделе юмора на форумах или спорит с участниками форума), то мирянин не обязан за него это делать. И во времена Будды и в наше время, миряне отказывали в уважении и поддержке мирянам, которые вели себя недостойно своему статусу. В текстах Винаи мы можем видеть, как миряне критиковали корректировали поведение монахов, выражали недовольство и обеспечивали таким образом высокие стандарты чистоты сангхи. 




> А разве человек, становясь монахом обязан моментально обретать благие качества? Странно этого ожидать от кого либо. Он выбирает этот путь, чтобы когда-то их обрести. 
> Уважения заслуживает сам статус монаха, как члена Сангхи. Настоящего монаха, конечно со всеми обетами, а не одевшего рясу мирянина.


Будда говорил, что именно обладание определенными благими качествами делает монаха заслуживающим гостеприимства, уважения, даяния и подарков.

----------

Поляков (26.07.2014), Фил (26.07.2014), Шавырин (26.07.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Гляньте в вике второе значение слова "подвижничество".


Я смотрел это слово везде. Почем на слово "подвиг" я вдруг должен смотреть слово "подвижник"? Что за подмена? "Подвижник" - это не "подвиг". Это разные слова. Однокоренные. Гляньте значения слова "подвиг" в любом словаре.

----------

Ассаджи (06.06.2015)

----------


## sergey

В православной традиции, если не ошибаюсь, слово подвиг связано с подвижничеством. Т.е. то, что делает подвижник - это подвиг, наверное не совсем в широко известном мирском смысле. (Хотя, если разбираться по сути, то разница между обычным значением слова и этим, возможно, не столь существенна.  Там и там требуется "подвинуть" себя на что-то трудное, наверное как-то так.) Вот пара ссылок для иллюстрации.
http://www.pagez.ru/ds/podvig.php
http://azbyka.ru/dictionary/15/podvi...stvo-all.shtml

----------


## Vladiimir

> В православной традиции, если не ошибаюсь, слово подвиг связано с подвижничеством. Т.е. то, что делает подвижник - это подвиг, наверное не совсем в широкоизвестном мирском смысле. Вот пара ссылок для иллюстрации.
> http://www.pagez.ru/ds/podvig.php
> http://azbyka.ru/dictionary/15/podvi...stvo-all.shtml


Есть значение слова "подвиг" связанное с подвижничеством. Но это не означает, что "*в русском языке* слово "подвиг" *имеет прежде всего отношение к монашескому, духовному статусу*." Какое значение слово "подвиг" имеет в русском языке *"прежде всего"* можно видеть в авторитетных словарях русского языка. Цитаты я привел.

----------


## Thaitali

Было бы интересно, если бы кто-то знающий описал путь и качества хорошего\настоящего\достойного наивысшего уважения монаха согласно ПК (возможно из разных мест его), такой образ: начиная от принятия монашества...

----------

Шавырин (26.07.2014)

----------


## Ersh

> Вы дали значение слова "подвижник". "Подвижник" - это не то же самое, что "подвиг".


Наверное трудно что-то объяснять человеку, не знакомому со словом "этимология". Безусловно, "Подвижник", это человек не совершающий подвиг, а тот, кто мебель двигает.

----------


## Ersh

> И если монах ведет себя недостойно, то мирянин не обязан испытывать к нему уважение. Или если монах сам не поддерживает своей клерикальный статус (например, хохмит годами по ночам разделе юмора на форумах или спорит с участниками форума), то мирянин не обязан за него это делать.


Какие страшные, омерзительные прям поступки Вы только что перечислили. Спорить с участниками форума нельзя...

----------

Кайто Накамура (09.02.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Было бы интересно, если бы кто-то знающий описал путь и качества хорошего\настоящего\достойного наивысшего уважения монаха согласно ПК (возможно из разных мест его), такой образ: начиная от принятия монашества...


Наивысшего уважения достоин, несомненно, арахант/архат или Татхагата! : )

И есть *Вимамсака сутта*, в которой излагается, как испытывать претендующего на звание Татхагаты.
Фрагмент из неё:

Монахи, пока монах не обрёл известность и славу, у него не проявляются несовершенства. Несовершенства проявляются у монаха, когда он известен и прославлен. Исследовав это, испытующий знает: «У этого достопочтенного, известного и прославленного монаха нет каких-либо несовершенств».

 Исследовав это и не обнаружив у этого Татхагаты каких-либо несовершенств, далее он должен исследовать, обуздан ли этот достопочтенный [в своих желаниях] в силу [полного] прекращения страха или в силу присутствия страха, избавлен ли он от чувственных влечений в силу [полного] их прекращения. Исследовав это, он знает: «Этот достопочтенный обуздан [в своих желаниях] в силу [полного] прекращения страха, а не в силу присутствия страха, будучи избавлен от чувственных влечений в силу [полного] их прекращения».

 И если, монахи, другой монах спросит его: «Исходя из чего достопочтенным сказано: “Этот достопочтенный обуздан [в своих желаниях] в силу [полного] прекращения страха, а не в силу присутствия страха, будучи избавлен от чувственных влечений в силу [полного] их прекращения”?», то безупречный в ответах монах должен ответить так: «*Обитает ли этот достопочтенный в Сангхе или уединённо, но, хотя есть следующие благому и есть следующие неблагому, есть обучающие других, предаваясь плотскому, и есть незагрязнённые плотским, он никого не отвергает и не презирает.* Так слышал я от Благословенного, узнал от Благословенного: «Я обуздан [в своих желаниях] в силу [полного] прекращения страха, а не в силу присутствия страха, будучи избавлен от чувственных влечений в силу [полного] их прекращения».

----------

Ersh (26.07.2014), Thaitali (27.07.2014), Ассаджи (06.06.2015), Шавырин (26.07.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Какие страшные, омерзительные прям поступки Вы только что перечислили. Спорить с участниками форума нельзя...


А никто и не говорит, что это страшные поступки. Можно спорить. Я и раньше настаивал, что участники форума могут спорить на равных. Просто тогда вступившему в спор не стоит удивляться, что последнее слово может оказаться не за ним и что он может оказаться не прав. И если часто спорить, то можно часто оказываться неправым, если не владеешь предметом обсуждения. И если чей-то клерикальный статус, как ему кажется, не позволяет спорить и оказываться неправым в споре, то это отнюдь не вина участника форума, который с ним полемизировал.

----------

Жека (27.07.2014), Фил (27.07.2014), Шавырин (27.07.2014)

----------


## Ersh

> А никто и не говорит, что это страшные поступки. Можно спорить.


Ну и я не говорил, что нельзя спорить. Сам спорил, и довольно жестко. Но в жизни - это для меня монах, и поэтому при встрече - поклон, на "Вы" и "бханте". Но вот разбрасываться монахами только потому, что у него характер непростой - неразумно.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Ну и я не говорил, что нельзя спорить. Сам спорил, и довольно жестко. Но в жизни - это для меня монах, и поэтому при встрече - поклон, на "Вы" и "бханте". Но вот разбрасываться монахами только потому, что у него характер непростой - неразумно.


Мне, например, высказывались претензии, что я не с тем спорю. (Да и Вы тут, помнится, настаивали на субординации.)




> Ну и я не говорил, что нельзя спорить. Сам спорил, и довольно жестко. Но в жизни - это для меня монах, и поэтому при встрече - поклон, на "Вы" и "бханте". Но вот разбрасываться монахами только потому, что у него характер непростой - неразумно.


Ни и я не предлагаю быть невежливым. *Я просто против того, чтобы предъявляли претензии мирянам*. Вот, Вы поймите - если, например, какой-то человек говорит что-то неправильно в месте для полемики, то почему собеседники должны притворяться, что он правильно говорит? Или если какие-то поступки кажутся неправильными, то почему нужно притворяться, что все нормально? Миряне из Винаи так не делали. Они не притворялись. Они открыто и конкретно выражали недовольство. И никто их за это не упрекал!!! Никто не говорил им: "Вот сначала сами станьте монахами, а потом высказывайте недовольство!". Иногда бывает такое, что миряне бывают недовольны поведением некоторых монахов. И как их можно за это винить?

----------

Thaitali (27.07.2014), Ассаджи (06.06.2015), Жека (27.07.2014), Шавырин (27.07.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Но вот разбрасываться монахами только потому, что у него характер непростой - неразумно.


Согласен.

----------

Ассаджи (06.06.2015), Шавырин (27.07.2014)

----------


## Ersh

> Мне, например, высказывались претензии, что я не с тем спорю. (Да и Вы тут, помнится, настаивали на субординации.)


 Конечно, настаивал и буду настаивать. Вряд ли я мог высказывать претензии что не с тем. Скорее не так. 





> Ни и я не предлагаю быть невежливым. *Я просто против того, чтобы предъявляли претензии мирянам*. Вот, Вы поймите - если, например, какой-то человек говорит что-то неправильно в месте для полемики, то почему собеседники должны притворяться, что он правильно говорит? Или если какие-то поступки кажутся неправильными, то почему нужно притворяться, что все нормально? Миряне из Винаи так не делали. Они не притворялись. Они открыто и конкретно выражали недовольство. И никто их за это не упрекал!!! Никто не говорил им: "Вот сначала сами станьте монахами, а потом высказывайте недовольство!". Иногда бывает такое, что миряне бывают недовольны поведением некоторых монахов. И как их можно за это винить?


Трудно говорить "вообще". "Миряне из Винаи" возмущались куда более тяжелыми проступками, нежели сидение монаха в интернете или чрезмерная категоричность. Нежный какой буддист пошел))) 
Вот поэтому-то у нас, у русских буддистов, Сангхи-то нет.

----------

Кайто Накамура (09.02.2016)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Трудно говорить "вообще". "Миряне из Винаи" возмущались куда более тяжелыми проступками, нежели сидение монаха в интернете или чрезмерная категоричность. Нежный какой буддист пошел))) 
> Вот поэтому-то у нас, у русских буддистов, Сангхи-то нет.


Это не моя претензия. Моя претензия в том, что претензии предъявляются мирянам. Ну, например, это как если монах не выполняет "свой труд", то часто в его оправдание говорится: "Ой, а это не обязательно! За это нет парадджики! ... А за это только "признание"! ... Ничего серьезного! Этого нет в Винае!". А если, вдруг мирянин, не испытывает уважения к такому монаху, то порой говорят: "Как ты можешь! Как ты смеешь не чувствовать уважение!" Ну так у мирянина, вообще, никаких обязательств и наказаний, вообще, нет! В Винае не прописаны никакие обязанности для мирян. И если монах ведет себя недостойно, то мирянин не обязан испытывать к нему уважение. (Это просто пример. Никого персонально я не имею в виду.)

----------

Ассаджи (06.06.2015), Жека (27.07.2014), Шавырин (27.07.2014), Эделизи (27.07.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Конечно, настаивал и буду настаивать. Вряд ли я мог высказывать претензии что не с тем. Скорее не так.


Претензии не Вы высказывали. А насчет субородинации... Какой равный спор, если есть субординация? Да и что это за субординация? Монахи в ЮВА мирянами командуют? Я например, подчиняюсь правилам форума. Я их принял. Там нет, вроде, нет ничего про субординацию. (Субординация - система строгого подчинения младших - старшим по чину или положению, основанная на правилах служебной дисциплины.) Я просто зарегистрировался на форуме. Ни в какую религиозную организацию или секту я не вступал.

----------

Ассаджи (06.06.2015), Шавырин (27.07.2014)

----------


## Ersh

> Ни в какую религиозную организацию или секту я не вступал.


Ну если Вы не принимали Прибежища в Трех Драгоценностях, то, конечно, какие-то вещи для Вас могут быть неожиданностью.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Ну если Вы не принимали Прибежища в Трех Драгоценностях, то, конечно, какие-то вещи для Вас могут быть неожиданностью.


Принятие Прибежища - это умственный акт. Акт зарождения веры. Комментарии очень подробно описывают какие именно мысли нужно породить в связи с принятием прибежища. И обязательного вступления в какую-то религиозную организацию или секту он не подразумевает.

----------

Thaitali (27.07.2014), Ассаджи (06.06.2015), Фил (27.07.2014), Шавырин (27.07.2014), Эделизи (27.07.2014)

----------


## Ersh

> Принятие Прибежища - это умственный акт. Акт зарождения веры. Комментарии очень подробно описывают какие именно мысли нужно породить в связи с принятием прибежища. И обязательного вступления в какую-то религиозную организацию или секту он не подразумевает.


Умственный акт подразумевает принятие определенных обязанностей перед объектами Прибежища. С этим, наверное, Вы не сталкивались, но вообще-то человек, дающий Прибежище, обязан объяснить некоторые тонкости.

Интьересный текст нашелся на Академке.
http://dic.academic.ru/dic.nsf/buddh...BD%D0%B0%D1%85




> В буддизме отношения между монахами, старшими по возрасту и младшими, учителем и учеником, настоятелем и рядовыми членами и т.д.ритуализированы, но особенно эта ритуализация подчеркнута в отношениях членов сангхи с мирянами. В обществ. местах монаха традиционно приветствуют поднятием сложенных ладоней к груди или ко лбу. Те же, кто желает получить от монаха наставления, нередко простираются перед ним, т. е. касаются земли «пятью точками»: коленями, локтями и лбом. Монах не должен ничего просить и благодарить, когда ему дают пищу или подарки. Наоборот, мирянин, вручая что-нибудь монаху, благодарит последнего за то, что монах позволил мирянину совершить доброе дело и тем самым получить религ. заслугу. Если монаха приглашают в дом, то он должен сидеть на самом почетном месте (но не в роскош. кресле) и несколько выше, чем остальные; если он остается в доме на ночь, то он должен спать в отдельной комнате и через комнату от женщины. Для монаха неприличен любой контакт с женщиной, ему нельзя касаться животных женского пола, кукол, женских вещей и т. д. Монаха не следует спрашивать, что он любит из еды и что ему приготовить, ибо он должен есть все, что ему дадут, за исключением мяса собаки, змеи,тигра, медведя, гиены, человека. Монах не должен хвалить еду, т. к., согласно Винае, еда — это лишь жизненная необходимость, а ее вкусовые качества не играют роли для монаха. Вместе с тем хорошая и разнообразная еда рассматривается как знак уважения к сангхе и религии. По традиции монах должен питаться на подаяния верующих. В наст. вр. лишь немногие монахи придерживаются этой традиции, чаще всего верующие приносят еду в монастырь, договорившись об очередности этих подношений. Характерно, что гл. ответственность за соблюдение этих ритуальных отношений лежит на мирянине, к-рый не должен ставить монаха в неудобное положение, напр. приглашая его на свадьбу, застолье, в совместную поездку, просто в гости и т. д. Именно мирянин должен знать, что запрещено правилами Винаи, ибо незнание осн. правил Винаи — это неуважение к сангхе в целом. Монаха нельзя приглашать в кино, театр на стадион, на ярмарку, базар, в ночной клуб, на военные парады, смотреть спортивные или азартные игры и т. д. Если монаха приглашают в др. город, то приглашающий должен купить ему билет на транспорт, сопровождать или встретить его. Во время поездки в обществ. транспорте монах находится в затруднит. положении, т. к. он не может стоять или сидеть рядом с женщиной, при нем неприлично вести фривольные разговоры или нецензурно выражаться и т. д., то есть миряне обязаны контролировать свое поведение в присутствии монаха. Правила поведения мирян в отношении монаха объясняются в семье, в школе, а гл. — об этом рассказывается в сутрах, к-рые читаются верующим в монастырях и храмах. Напр., в разговоре с монахом следует избегать многих тем, к-рые Будда считал бесполезными. Они перечисляются в одном из текстов Аннутара-никаи: «разговор о королях и разбойниках, министрах и армии, опасностях и войне, еде и питье, одежде и жилье, украшениях и благовониях, родственниках, экипажах, деревнях и базарах, городах и районах, женщинах и героях, уличные сплетни, разговоры о днях минувших, праздная болтовня, разговоры о мире и морях, о приобретениях и потерях». С монахом можно говорить только об учении Будды и спрашивать его советов о методах реализации учения в жизни. — В. И. Корнев

----------


## Vladiimir

> Умственный акт подразумевает принятие определенных обязанностей перед объектами Прибежища. С этим, наверное, Вы не сталкивались, но вообще-то человек, дающий Прибежище, обязан объяснить некоторые тонкости. Этим отличается пребывание в секте от поверхностного, книжного знакомства с предметом.
> 
> Интьересный текст нашелся на Академке.
> http://dic.academic.ru/dic.nsf/buddh...BD%D0%B0%D1%85


Будда учил не опираться на секты и на личности после его ухода, а опираться именно на Дхамму, т.е. на тексты. Я читаю сутты и комментарии. Где, повторяю, подробнейшим образом откомментрировано принятие Прибежища. Также предметом моего постоянного интереса и внимания является Виная. Шесть томов. А также комментарии к Винае, например, тайские. Так что статья особого интереса не представляет. К тому же повторяю, я и не говорил, что нужно быть невежливым с монахом. Или вынуждать его что-то там нарушать. Об этом речи не было.

----------

Thaitali (27.07.2014), Ассаджи (06.06.2015), Поляков (27.07.2014), Фил (27.07.2014), Шавырин (27.07.2014)

----------


## Поляков

> Умственный акт подразумевает принятие определенных обязанностей перед объектами Прибежища.


Это два разных умственных акта вообще-то. Обязанности только для особых ценителей. 




> Именно мирянин должен знать, что запрещено правилами Винаи, ибо незнание осн. правил Винаи — это неуважение к сангхе в целом.


В.И. Корнев пишет чепуху. Он не знает, что мирянам не рекомендуется изучать Винаю, т.к. они могут начать цитировать ее и порицать монахов, что конечно же ужасная карма. Могу процитировать уважаемого махатхеру. Вы же не станете с ним спорить? Хотя бы из субординации. )

----------

Vladiimir (27.07.2014), Жека (27.07.2014), Фил (27.07.2014), Шавырин (27.07.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Он не знает, что мирянам не рекомендуется изучать Винаю, т.к. они могут начать цитировать ее и порицать монахов, что конечно же ужасная карма. Могу процитировать уважаемого махатхеру. Вы же не станете с ним спорить? Хотя бы из субординации. )


Я могу привести примеры, где мирянам рекомендуется читать Винаю. Но по сути ее, как можно было видеть, даже монахи не все читают. У мирянина нет прописанных обязанностей в канонических текстах. Не назначена никакая система правил и наказаний. В поздних, неканонических текстах, типа 17 -18 века, могут быть инструкции общие и для монахов и для мирян. Ну там типа, что нужно уважать старших, не есть птицу, свинину и т.д. Но системы наказания для мирян нет. Т.е. система наказания кармическая. Не уважаешь старших - переродишься в таком-то неблагоприятном месте, типа ада.

----------

Ersh (27.07.2014), Ассаджи (06.06.2015), Поляков (27.07.2014)

----------


## Ersh

Ну хорошо, не Виная:




> Он наделён подтверждённой верой в Сангху: «Сангха учеников Благословенного, идущих по хорошему пути, идущих по прямому пути, идущих по верному пути, идущих по совершенному пути, другими словами, четыре пары или восемь типов личностей – *это Сангха учеников Благословенного: достойная даров, достойная гостеприимства, достойная подношений, достойная уважения, непревзойдённое поле заслуг для мира».*


Велудварейя сутта: Жители Бамбуковых Врат
СН 55.7

----------

Ассаджи (06.06.2015)

----------


## Vladiimir

Ну - это Арья-сангха. Не обычные монахи. Не обычная сангха.

----------


## Ersh

> Ну - это Арья-сангха. Не обычные монахи. Не обычная сангха.


Там не написано, что это Арья-сангха. Это же наставления простым мирянам.

----------

Ассаджи (06.06.2015)

----------


## Ersh

> «Монахи, эти семь вещей ведут к упадку мирянина. Какие семь?
> (1) Он перестаёт посещать монахов. (2) Он пренебрегает слушанием благой Дхаммы. (3) Он не тренируется в высшем нравственном поведении. (4) *Он полон подозрений по отношению к монахам, будь они старцами или только что получившими посвящение, или теми, что [по старшинству в монашестве] находятся между [ними]. (5) Он слушает Дхамму с умом, настроенным на критику, выискивая в ней изъяны.* (6) Он ищет того, кому можно было бы сделать подношения, среди внешних [по отношению к Дхамме] людей. (7) Он вначале совершает дела, [приносящие заслуги], там1.
> Эти семь качеств вещей к упадку мирянина.


Упасака апарихания сутта: Не-упадок мирянина
АН 7.29

----------

Raudex (30.07.2014), Ассаджи (06.06.2015), Кайто Накамура (09.02.2016), Мокроусов Вадим (27.07.2014)

----------


## Поляков

> Я могу привести примеры, где мирянам рекомендуется читать Винаю.


Разбираться в старых текстах сложно. Гораздо проще назначить ответственных духовных руководителей и огородить их от критики. )

----------

Vladiimir (27.07.2014), Ассаджи (06.06.2015), Шавырин (27.07.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Там не написано, что это Арья-сангха. Это же наставления простым мирянам.


Благородная (Арья) Сангха состоит *из четырех пар и восьми типов Благородных личностей*. Здесь явно имеется в виду не простая, а Ария Сангха. Этот момент уже тысячу раз везде разъяснялся. Это элементарные знания. Знания текстов. (В этом-то и разница - работать с текстами - это не то, что сидеть в зале и слушать легкие беседы о Буддизме.)

Вот Ваша цитата. Ключевую фразу о четырех парах и восьмит типов я выделил жирным:



> Он наделён подтверждённой верой в Сангху: «Сангха учеников Благословенного, идущих по хорошему пути, идущих по прямому пути, идущих по верному пути, идущих по совершенному пути, другими словами, *четыре пары или восемь типов личностей* – это Сангха учеников Благословенного: достойная даров, достойная гостеприимства, достойная подношений, достойная уважения, непревзойдённое поле заслуг для мира».

----------

Ассаджи (06.06.2015), Фил (27.07.2014), Шавырин (27.07.2014)

----------


## Ersh

> Разбираться в старых текстах сложно. Гораздо проще назначить ответственных духовных руководителей и огородить их от критики. )


Конечно, лучше назначить духовным руководителем соседа по даче, и ссылаться на него, как образец духовного подвига)))

----------

Кайто Накамура (09.02.2016)

----------


## Ersh

> Благородная (Арья) Сангха состоит из четырех пар и восьми типов Благородных личностей. Здесь явно имеется в виду не простая, а Ария Сангха.


Совершенно неявно. Так Вас послушать, все наставления Будды не нам, а Арье Сангхе.

----------

Кайто Накамура (09.02.2016)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Упасака апарихания сутта: Не-упадок мирянина
> АН 7.29


А никто и настроен здесь слушать Дхамму с подозрением. Кстати, это Вы называли тексты - книжками, типа "изучать по книгам" в отличии от изучения в секте. Учение Будды сохранилось в текстах. С подозрением к нему не нужно относиться. Его нужно изучать. И к тхерам, т.е. старейшинам не нужно относиться с подозрением. Причем здесь подозрение, вообще?

----------

Ассаджи (06.06.2015), Фил (27.07.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

Монахи, которые изучают и сохраняют Дхамму, медитируют должным образом, совершенствуются в нравственности, ведут себя в соответствии со своим клерикальным статусом - они всегда, у любого, (без всякого навязывания и принуждения) будут вызывать глубокое уважение и почтение.

----------

Thaitali (27.07.2014), Ануруддха (27.07.2014), Ассаджи (06.06.2015), Поляков (27.07.2014), Фил (27.07.2014), Шавырин (27.07.2014)

----------


## Ersh

> . И к тхерам, т.е. старейшинам не нужно относиться с подозрением.





> будь они старцами или *только что получившими посвящение*,


Вы все время как бы частично цитируете, меняя контекст Сутры. Не только старейшин, но и начинающих, еще нетвердых в нравственности монахов. Подозрение не одно неблагое качество. Настрой на критику - Вы это упустили, почему?

----------

Кайто Накамура (09.02.2016)

----------


## Поляков

> Конечно, лучше назначить духовным руководителем соседа по даче, и ссылаться на него, как образец духовного подвига)))


Кстати, не самый плохой вариант. Во всяком случае, он не грозит ужасной кармой за критику в его адрес. Такое сейчас редко встретишь, это надо ценить.

----------

Vladiimir (29.07.2014), Ассаджи (06.06.2015), Паня (29.07.2014), Фил (27.07.2014), Шавырин (27.07.2014), Эделизи (27.07.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Вы все время как бы частично цитируете, меняя контекст Сутры. Не только старейшин, но и начинающих, еще нетвердых в нравственности монахов. Подозрение не одно неблагое качество. Настрой на критику - Вы это упустили, почему?


К молодым тоже не нужно относиться с подозрением. И что? Проявлять недовольство плохим поведением нельзя? Не соглашаться с неправым монахом нельзя? К чему эти цитаты?

----------


## Ersh

> К молодым тоже не нужно относиться с подозрением. И что? Проявлять недовольство плохим поведением нельзя? Не соглашаться с неправым монахом нельзя? К чему эти цитаты?


Не соглашаться можно. Но при этом проявлять почтение. Это трудно совмещать?

----------

Кайто Накамура (09.02.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (27.07.2014)

----------


## Ersh

> Кстати, не самый плохой вариант. Во всяком случае, он не грозит ужасной кармой за критику в его адрес. Такое сейчас редко встретишь, это надо ценить.


Я даже представить не могу круг Вашего общения, где редко встретишь человека, не грозящего ужасной кармой за критику в его адрес. Тяжело Вам, сочувствую.

----------

Жека (27.07.2014), Кайто Накамура (09.02.2016)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Не соглашаться можно. Но при этом проявлять почтение. Это трудно совмещать?


А кто говорит, что нужно вести себя невежливо? Я настаиваю, что со всеми людьми нужно вести себя вежливо. Тем более с людьми с клерикальным статусом. Дело в том, что часто несогласие уже принимают как непочтение. Споришь? Проявляешь таким образом непочтение, невежливость! Недоволен чем-то? Не имеешь права!

----------

Ассаджи (06.06.2015), Фил (27.07.2014), Шавырин (27.07.2014)

----------


## Ersh

> А кто говорит, что нужно вести себя невежливо? Я настаиваю, что со всеми людьми нужно вести себя вежливо. Тем более с людьми с клерикальным статусом. Дело в том, что часто несогласие уже принимают как непочтение. Споришь - проявляешь таким образом непочтение. Недоволен чем-то? Не имеешь права!


Часто несогласие у нас выражают абсолютно неуместным образом - с переходом на личности, оскорблениями, грубостями. Я не говорю, что это именно Вы, но на Форуме такое случается часто. И люди потом вопят на весь интернет - ах, меня забанили за правду. Есть такое.

----------

Нико (29.07.2014), Шавырин (27.07.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Часто несогласие у нас выражают абсолютно неуместным образом - с переходом на личности, оскорблениями, грубостями. Я не говорю, что это именно Вы, но на Форуме такое случается часто. И люди потом вопят на весь интернет - ах, меня забанили за правду. Есть такое.


Ну, есть правила форума. Вообще нельзя переходить на личности, вне зависимости от званий...

----------

Ersh (27.07.2014), Ассаджи (06.06.2015), Фил (27.07.2014)

----------


## Жека

Виная  - совершенно уникальная, прекрасная книга, которая поражает своей продуманностью, выверенностью и показывает глубину сострадания Будды и его принятия людских обычаев. При всем этом Виная очень ситуативна, то есть все эти правила тренировки не являются чем-то высеченным в скале, а представляют собой ответ на запросы тогдашнего общества, плюс, несомненно, образец великого гуманизма и нравственной чистоты. 
Если не знать историю создания правил, можно просто бездумно привязаться к ним и ставить телегу впереди лошади. Если бы Виная продолжала создаваться сейчас, она была бы во многом другой, потому что она не является параматтхой, высшей реальностью, а является отражением реальности относительной. Общество меняется - меняется и его уклад и социальные нормы. То, что было неприлично в древней Индии, в современной Европе может быть вполне нормально, и наоборот. 
На самом деле, как мне в личной беседе признался один монах, сейчас почти никто целиком не соблюдает Винаю, потому что это физически невозможно. Даже в строгих монастырях, например, где не берут деньги, используется тот или иной их эквивалент, то есть можно оставить пожертвование монаху в офис, а ему отдать "чек".

----------

Кайто Накамура (09.02.2016), Фил (27.07.2014), Шавырин (27.07.2014)

----------


## Жека

> А разве человек, становясь монахом обязан моментально обретать благие качества? Странно этого ожидать от кого либо. Он выбирает этот путь, чтобы когда-то их обрести. 
> Уважения заслуживает сам статус монаха, как члена Сангхи. Настоящего монаха, конечно со всеми обетами, а не одевшего рясу мирянина.


А вы почитайте традиционное описание, почему люди уходили в монашество.
"Увидев мира высочайшую печаль, из дома мы ушли..." (Тхир.)
То есть у них определенно уже был неплохой уровень благих качеств, таких как стремление обрести Ниббану и разочарование мирской жизнью и понимание, что она не приносит счастья и полна "пыли" и страданий. 
В Тае и Бирме полнО монахов, которые стригутся на месяц, на неделю. Их жены приходят к ним и кланяются им. Или они стригутся перед свадьбой, на удачу. Как вы отличите их от мирян в рясе? Никак. 
Мы уважаем монахов по одной причине - что они явл. хранителями традиции, идущей от самого Будды. Однако недостойное поведение отдельных членов Сангхи должно быть отмечено мирянами, потому что закрывать глаза на это означает поощрять монахов, которые уничтожают Дхамму.




> Не соглашаться можно. Но при этом проявлять почтение. Это трудно совмещать?


Трудно. Если человек общается годами на форумах и при любой конструктивной критике говорит, что он тебе забанит и что с ним нельзя спорить, потому что ты мирянин, а он несравненное поле заслуг, и при этом ты говоришь о том, что написано в канонических текстах, а он - про то, что происходит в современном монашестве, то всё это выглядит довольно печально. Монашеское посвящение не освобождает от ответственности за свои слова и дела, а наоборот накладывает эту ответственность в еще более сильной форме. В той ситуации, когда в России буддизм пребывает в состоянии очень хаотичном, при отсутствии полноценного обучения, центров медитации и грамотных наставников те, кто берутся здесь чему-то обучать, должны отдавать себе отчет, как это опасно - учить тому, чего ты сам не знаешь или не умеешь. 
"Того, кто скован - не зови расковать ты себя".
Чтобы стать учителем, нужно быть самому на очень высоком уровне развития ума, жить в монашестве много лет.

----------

Pema Sonam (27.07.2014), Vladiimir (27.07.2014), Ануруддха (27.07.2014), Паня (29.07.2014), Фил (27.07.2014), Шавырин (27.07.2014), Эделизи (27.07.2014)

----------


## Жека

> "вообще". "Миряне из Винаи" возмущались куда более тяжелыми проступками, нежели сидение монаха в интернете или чрезмерная категоричность. Нежный какой буддист пошел))) 
> Вот поэтому-то у нас, у русских буддистов, Сангхи-то нет.


Однажды женщины увидели монахинь, которые купались в речке и удаляли волосы на теле. Они нажаловались Будде, и было принято правило о запрете купания для бхиккуни обнаженными и на удаление волос) Тяжелый ли это был проступок?
Или миряне пожаловались, что сыны Сакьев затаптывают до смерти крошечных насекомых. Ох уж проступок  :Wink:  И тем не менее.

----------


## Ho Shim

> Даже в строгих монастырях, например, где не берут деньги, используется тот или иной их эквивалент, то есть можно оставить пожертвование монаху в офис, а ему отдать "чек".


Простите, чисто технический вопрос, а деньги (бумажные) и "чек" это не одно и то же, с точки зрения винаи?

----------

Фил (27.07.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (28.07.2014), Шавырин (04.01.2016)

----------


## Жека

> Простите, чисто технический вопрос, а деньги (бумажные) и "чек" это не одно и то же, с точки зрения винаи?


Ну вот... Тяжело в век материализма собюдать все правила.

----------


## Ersh

В век материализма тяжело не брать денег в руки.

----------

Нико (27.07.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (28.07.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Простите, чисто технический вопрос, а деньги (бумажные) и "чек" это не одно и то же, с точки зрения винаи?


С точки зрения экономики и финансов - это не одно и то же.
Вот монахи-затейники и развлекаются.
Будда же прецедентно в Винаю пункты вводил, а уж Интернет, ТВ, Радио, Кредитки, Чеки, Безналичные переводы, Сигареты, Самокрутки и т.д. не предвидел (уж не будем обсуждать Всевидение)
Увы  :Frown: 
Так что с точки зрения Буквы Винаи - нарушений нет.
А с точки зрения Духа Винаи - начинается "ты меня уважаешь?"

Ну, или если хотите считать, что Будда обладал всевидением и дал Винаю такую какая есть ни убавить ни прибавить.
Тогда чтож.
Нет нарушений. такИ!

----------

Жека (28.07.2014), Паня (29.07.2014), Шавырин (28.07.2014), Эделизи (27.07.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

M(142):4(2) "В будущем некоторые Сообщества монахов перестанут следовать Учению, но все еще будут жить на пожертвования мирян, живя в роскоши и поддерживая так свои семьи. Даже тогда, дар, преподнесенный Сангхе, будет приносить счастье и благополучие дарующему его".

----------

Raudex (30.07.2014), Кайто Накамура (09.02.2016)

----------


## Vladiimir

> M(142):4(2) "В будущем некоторые Сообщества монахов перестанут следовать Учению, но все еще будут жить на пожертвования мирян, живя в роскоши и поддерживая так свои семьи. Даже тогда, дар, преподнесенный Сангхе, будет приносить счастье и благополучие дарующему его".


Любые дары приносят пользу дарителю. Даже дар путхуджане (т.е. обывателю, обычному человеку) с плохим нравственным поведением будет приносить пользу и благополучие дарителю.

----------

Альбина (28.07.2014), Фил (28.07.2014), Шавырин (28.07.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Любые дары приносят пользу дарителю. Даже дар путхуджане (т.е. обывателю, обычному человеку) с плохим нравственным поведением будет приносить пользу и благополучие дарителю.


Естественно. Однако монах, даже будучи путхуджаной, и не совершенным в поведении, всё равно остаётся монахом. Об этом речь.
Многие монахи (подавляющее большинство) являются обычными людьми (puthujjana) и поэтому не могут служить прибежищем. Но так или иначе, все монахи составляют бхиккху-Сангху.

----------

Ersh (29.07.2014), Кайто Накамура (09.02.2016)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Естественно. Однако монах, даже будучи путхуджаной, и не совершенным в поведении, всё равно остаётся монахом. Об этом речь.
> Многие монахи (подавляющее большинство) являются обычными людьми (puthujjana) и поэтому не могут служить прибежищем. Но так или иначе, все монахи составляют бхиккху-Сангху.


Ну, естественно, что монахи - это монахи. Непонятно для чего Вы это пишете. Каким образом из этого получается, что последнее слово всегда должно оставаться за каким-нибудь отдельным монахом, даже если он неправ и, предположим, искажает Дхамму или ведет себя недостойно? Каким образом из этого выходит, что мирянину нельзя быть недовольным поведением какого-нибудь нерадивого монаха? (Кстати, обратите внимание, в приведенной Вами цитате Будда обсуждает поведение монахов! А ведь миряне могут увидеть эту сутту! Что, сутты теперь будем запрещать обсуждать, как Винаю здеь однажды обсуждать запрещали?)

К примеру, из текстов известно, что пользу приносит даже даяние животным. Еще больше пользы дарителю приносит даяние самому обычному человеку, даже если он, например, негодяй. Но это не значит, что нужно притворяться, что он не негодяй, или что за ним всегда должно быть последнее слово, или что про него можно сказать, что он достоин (заслуживает) подаяния. Хотя даяние все равно принесет пользу дарителю.

----------

Фил (29.07.2014), Шавырин (29.07.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Естественно. Однако монах, даже будучи путхуджаной, и не совершенным в поведении, всё равно остаётся монахом. Об этом речь.
> Многие монахи (подавляющее большинство) являются обычными людьми (puthujjana) и поэтому не могут служить прибежищем. Но так или иначе, все монахи составляют бхиккху-Сангху.


Монахи составляют монашескую сангху. Это понятно. С этим никто не спорит. Но сама по себе монашеская роба еще не делает человека святым. Будда подробно рассказывает, обладание какими качествами делает человека достойным даров, достойным гостеприимства, вне зависимости от того, монах он или нет. Восемь типов (четыре пары) Благородных личностей, (т.е. Ария Сангха), по словам Будды, достойны (заслуживают) подаяния. Эти восемь типов - люди высоких духовных достижений, добившиеся высоких духовных результатов. Они могут быть монахами, а могут быть мирянами, т.е. не носить монашеской робы. Не роба, а именно результаты, достижения делают их достойными даров, гостеприимства, подношений. И именно из-за этих достижений они являются непревзойденным полем заслуг.

Говоря конкретно про монахов, Будда подробно объясняет, обладание какими качествами делает их достойными подаяния, уважения и т.д. Говорит какие качества делают недостойным подаяния... Можно, также, вспомнить Дхаммападу, из текста которой становится ясно, что можно быть как достойным желтого одеяния, так и недостойным его.

----------

Thaitali (29.07.2014), Фил (29.07.2014), Шавырин (29.07.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

Вот слова Будды из Аккхама сутты:




> Таким же образом монах, обладающий пятью качествами, недостоин подарков, недостоин гостеприимства, недостоин подношений, недостоин уважительного приветствия и не является непревзойденным полем заслуг для мира. 
> 
> Какими пятью? Вот монах неустойчив к формам, неустойчив к звукам, неустойчив к запахам, неустойчив к вкусам, неустойчив к осязаемому. ...
> 
> Evameva kho bhikkhave pañcahi aṅgehi samannāgato bhikkhu na āhuneyyo hoti, na pāhuneyyo, na dakkhiṇeyyo, na añjalikaraṇīyo, na anuttaraṃ puññakkhettaṃ lokassa. Katamehi pañcahi: Idha bhikkhave bhikkhu akkhamo hoti rūpānaṃ, akkhamo saddānaṃ, akkhamo gandhānaṃ, akkhamo rasānaṃ, akkhamo phoṭṭhabbānaṃ. ...

----------

Ассаджи (06.06.2015), Поляков (29.07.2014), Фил (29.07.2014), Шавырин (29.07.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

Это не значит, конечно, что не нужно подавать или что такое даяние не принесет пользы. Пользу принесет. (Хотя и не такую большую, как даяние человеку высоких духовных достижений, Благородному).

----------

Thaitali (29.07.2014), Фил (29.07.2014), Шавырин (29.07.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> M(142):4(2) "В будущем некоторые Сообщества монахов перестанут следовать Учению, но все еще будут жить на пожертвования мирян, живя в роскоши и поддерживая так свои семьи. Даже тогда, дар, преподнесенный Сангхе, будет приносить счастье и благополучие дарующему его".





> Естественно. Однако монах, даже будучи путхуджаной, и не совершенным в поведении, всё равно остаётся монахом. Об этом речь.
> Многие монахи (подавляющее большинство) являются обычными людьми (puthujjana) и поэтому не могут служить прибежищем. Но так или иначе, все монахи составляют бхиккху-Сангху.


Здесь речь о дарах сангхе, не о дарах отдельному монаху. Ну вот эти миряне из будущего и будут делать дары сангхе, а не индивидуальные, чтобы получить для себя счастье и благополучие. Какие у них еще варианты?

----------

Thaitali (29.07.2014), Фил (29.07.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Ну, естественно, что монахи - это монахи. Непонятно для чего Вы это пишете. Каким образом из этого получается, что последнее слово всегда должно оставаться за каким-нибудь отдельным монахом, даже если он неправ и, предположим, искажает Дхамму или ведет себя недостойно? Каким образом из этого выходит, что мирянину нельзя быть недовольным поведением какого-нибудь нерадивого монаха?


 С чего Вы взяли, что из приведенной  цитаты у меня выходит или следует именно это? Мы это уже вроде обсудили, что ничего этого не следует. Можно и нужно говорить о том, что кто-то прямо искажает Дхамму, даже если это монах. Никто ведь не пытается выгородить проступки другого человека монашеством.
 А следует из неё то, что монашескую общину (бхиккху-сангху) составляют все монахи, все кто прошел церемонию посвящения в соответствии с правилами, описанными в Винае и кто живет в соответствии с ней, а не только  монахи с выдающимися качествами. Таким образом, монах - это часть бхиккху сангхи, именно этот факт является для меня причиной и объектом почтения, наряду с благими качествами. А поведение и взгляды монаха, вызывающие негодование, обсуждать думаю можно, почему нет?




> Монахи составляют монашескую сангху. Это понятно. С этим никто не спорит. Но сама по себе монашеская роба еще не делает человека святым.


Кому Вы это пишите, Владимир?)) Я ведь написал выше, что многие монахи (подавляющее большинство) являются обычными людьми (puthujjana).




> Будда подробно рассказывает, обладание какими качествами делает человека достойным даров, достойным гостеприимства, вне зависимости от того, монах он или нет. Восемь типов (четыре пары) Благородных личностей, (т.е. Ария Сангха), по словам Будды, достойны (заслуживают) подаяния. Эти восемь типов - люди высоких духовных достижений, добившиеся высоких духовных результатов. Они могут быть монахами, а могут быть мирянами, т.е. не носить монашеской робы. Не роба, а именно результаты, достижения делают их достойными даров, гостеприимства, подношений. И именно из-за этих достижений они являются непревзойденным полем заслуг.


Ну вот, снова.. Разве кто-то говорил о том, то только монахи достойны даров? Есть три «поля заслуг», которые приносят максимальный эффект от даяния в виде огромных заслуг:

1. Даяние Сангхе (монашеской общине, а в идеале - арья-сангхе, то есть благородным)
2. Даяние родителям (физическим отцу и матери)
3. Даяние нуждающимся (тем, кому действительно нужна помощь, в том числе материальная)

Понятно, что Арьями могут быть не только монахи, и например  даяние мирянину, являющемуся благородной личностью будет даже большим, чем монаху, который puthujjana. 




> Говоря конкретно про монахов, Будда подробно объясняет, обладание какими качествами делает их достойными подаяния, уважения и т.д. Говорит какие качества делают недостойным подаяния... Можно, также, вспомнить Дхаммападу, из текста которой становится ясно, что можно быть как достойным желтого одеяния, так и недостойным его.


Разве  Будда  не самим монахам это говорит, в назидание им? Разве говорил он мирянам подавать только хорошим монахам? Не слышал я такого.. Из той моей цитаты следует как раз таки обратное.  Сам Будда конечно не приветствовал того, чтобы монахи получали еду только лишь за свой титутл.

----------

Ersh (29.07.2014), Андрей Лиходедов (29.07.2014), Кайто Накамура (09.02.2016), Федор Ф (01.08.2014), Фил (29.07.2014)

----------


## sergey

Сергей, я не нашел в МН 142 цитаты, которую привели вы, нашел вот такую (Кстати сутта называется Даккхина-вибханга сутта, сутта анализа даяний, предлагаю читателям темы её прочитать):



> Ананда, в будущем последние монахи [в линии посвящения], будут носить лишь полоску жёлтых одежд, намотанную вокруг шеи, и будут являться монахами лишь по одному названию, лишённые нравственности и ведущие безнравственный образ жизни. И таким безнравственным людям можно будет сделать подношение с намерением сделать дар Сангхе. Ананда, и я утверждаю, что даже в этом случае благой плод от такого подношения будет неизмеримым и безграничным. Ананда, и я даже не говорю о том, что благой плод от подношения, сделанного Сангхе, больше, чем благой плод от подношения, сделанного конкретной личности.

----------

Ассаджи (06.06.2015), Кайто Накамура (09.02.2016), Сергей Ч (29.07.2014)

----------


## Жека

Ребята, а ведь был такой прекрасный мирянин, Угга, если мне не изменяет память.  Однажды Будда похвалил его перед монахами, и тот позже сам пояснил, за что. Один из его пунктов было то, что он щедрл раздает дары монахам, не глядя, не оценивая, а дурной этот монах или хороший.  
Не помню сутту. 
Еще был эпизод, когда тетя Будды хотела сделать ему дар, а Он настоял, чтобы она его отдала Сангхе, что более плодотворно для дарителя.
То есть надо действительно не зацикливаться на отдельных людях, а жертвовать Общине.

----------

Ersh (29.07.2014), sergey (29.07.2014), Кайто Накамура (09.02.2016), Сергей Ч (29.07.2014), Шавырин (29.07.2014), Юй Кан (29.07.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Сергей, я не нашел в МН 142 цитаты, которую привели вы



Эту цитату приводит Алокананда бхиккху в своей "Антологии учений будды". Может это просто вольное изложение приведенной Вами цитаты?

----------


## sergey

> Может это просто вольное изложение приведенной Вами цитаты?


Да, возможно, что так.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Можно и нужно говорить о том, что кто-то прямо искажает Дхамму, даже если это монах. Никто ведь не пытается выгородить проступки другого человека монашеством.
> ... А поведение и взгляды монаха, вызывающие негодование, обсуждать думаю можно, почему нет?


Просто ранее, как мне показалось, Вы приветствовали запрет на обсуждение текстов Винаи на БФ. Ну, хорошо, значит, выяснили этот вопрос. В целом, чтобы прояснить свою позицию, я хочу еще раз сказать, что я просто против того, чтобы обвиняли мирян и приписывали им *обязанности*, которые даже Будда не назначал. И это не упущение. Отсутствие у мирян обязанностей (правил с системой наказания) способствовало широкому распространению буддизма. Попытки "исправить" этот момент лично у меня вызывают недоумение.




> С чего Вы взяли, что из приведенной  цитаты у меня выходит или следует именно это? 
>  А следует из неё то, что монашескую общину (бхиккху-сангху) составляют все монахи, все кто прошел церемонию посвящения в соответствии с правилами, описанными в Винае и кто живет в соответствии с ней, а не только  монахи с выдающимися качествами. Таким образом, монах - это часть бхиккху сангхи, именно этот факт является для меня причиной и объектом почтения, наряду с благими качествами.


Ну, отдельный монах не представляет бхиккху-сангху (если он специально не уполномочен). Если он специально уполномочен принимать даяние от имени сангхи, то в этом случае (!) дарителю следует отстраниться от личных, персональных качеств отдельного монаха.

----------

Сергей Ч (29.07.2014), Фил (29.07.2014), Шавырин (29.07.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Разве  Будда  не самим монахам это говорит, в назидание им? Разве говорил он мирянам подавать только хорошим монахам? Не слышал я такого.. Из той моей цитаты следует как раз таки обратное.  Сам Будда конечно не приветствовал того, чтобы монахи получали еду только лишь за свой титутл.


Что значит в назидание или не в назидание? Будда ясно говорит, кто достоин дара, достоин уважительного приветствия, а кто нет. Не будете же Вы спорить? (Кстати, и в Вашей цитате, Будда обращается к Ананде, к монаху и что?)




> Разве говорил он мирянам подавать только хорошим монахам? Не слышал я такого.. Из той моей цитаты следует как раз таки обратное.


Я нигде не говорил, что Будда рекомендовал мирянам подавать только хорошим монахам. Или только хорошим людям. Я этого никогда не говорил. Будда никогда не предлагал оставлять монахов голодными. (Так же как он и не предлагал оставлять голодным кого-то еще или относиться высокомерно к кому-то еще). Мало того, я могу привести еще много цитат (даже из той же Винаи, где Будда рекомендовал кормить монахов без различения, например, в случае раскола). Но он ясно и многократно говорил, какие получатели являются достойными подаяния. И в Вашей цитате Будда не говорит, что будет много пользы от подаяния индивидуальным плохим монахам. Он говорит, что будет большая польза от даяния *сангхе* (в отличии от даяния конкретным монахам)."

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Что значит в назидание или не в назидание? Будда ясно говорит, кто достоин дара, достоин уважительного приветствия, а кто нет. Не будете же Вы спорить? (Кстати, и в Вашей цитате, Будда обращается к Ананде, к монаху и что?)


Конечно не буду спорить. Но на мой взгляд, это скорее обращение  к совести самих монахов, а не руководство для мирян, которые якобы должны думать о том, кто из монахов достоин дара и уважительного приветствия, а кто нет.

----------

Кайто Накамура (09.02.2016)

----------


## Vladiimir

> А следует из неё то, что монашескую общину (бхиккху-сангху) составляют все монахи, все кто прошел церемонию посвящения в соответствии с правилами, описанными в Винае и кто живет в соответствии с ней, а не только  монахи с выдающимися качествами. Таким образом, монах - это часть бхиккху сангхи, именно этот факт является для меня причиной и объектом почтения, наряду с благими качествами.


Просто само понятие "сангха" здесь подразумевает и всех давно умерших благочестивых монахов. Отсюда и такой эффект.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Конечно не буду спорить. Но на мой взгляд, это обращение скорее к совести самих монахов, а не руководство к действию для мирян, которые якобы должны думать о том, кто из монахов достоин дара и уважительного приветствия, а кто нет.


Ну, здесь еще и инструкция, кто является "непревзойденным полем заслуг". Например, для мирян, старающихся обеспечить себе с помощью практики даны "прибежище" от плохих перерождений, важно чтобы у них было не только *что* можно предложить в качестве даны, но и чтобы был тот *кому* это предложить. Предполагается, что они должны, например, понимать важность момента встречи с духовно продвинутой личностью.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Предполагается, что они должны, например, понимать важность момента встречи с духовно продвинутой личностью.


Это да. Но как уже говорилось, почтительно отношение ко всем без исключения членам монашеской общины не означает неразличения благих и неблагих качеств качеств каждой отдельной личности.

----------


## Нико

> Ну, здесь еще и инструкция, кто является "непревзойденным полем заслуг". Например, для мирян, старающихся обеспечить себе с помощью практики даны "прибежище" от плохих перерождений, важно чтобы у них было не только *что* можно предложить в качестве даны, но и чтобы был тот *кому* это предложить. Предполагается, что они должны, например, понимать важность момента встречи с духовно продвинутой личностью.


"Будь сам себе Прибежищем и переправой" (с)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ребята, а ведь был такой прекрасный мирянин, Угга, если мне не изменяет память.  Однажды Будда похвалил его перед монахами, и тот позже сам пояснил, за что. Один из его пунктов было то, что он щедрл раздает дары монахам, не глядя, не оценивая, а дурной этот монах или хороший.  
> Не помню сутту. 
> Еще был эпизод, когда тетя Будды хотела сделать ему дар, а Он настоял, чтобы она его отдала Сангхе, что более плодотворно для дарителя.
> То есть надо действительно не зацикливаться на отдельных людях, а жертвовать Общине.


Да, это — из *Дутия угга сутты*:

... когда Сангха была приглашена мной [на обед], божества приходят и сообщают мне: «Этот монах, домохозяин, освобождён в обоих отношениях. Этот освобождён мудростью. Этот – засвидетельствовавший телом. Тот – достигший воззрения. Тот – освобождённый верой. Тот – идущий-за-счёт-Дхаммы. Тот – идущий-за-счёт-веры. Этот – нравственный, хороший. Тот – безнравственный, плохой». И, тем не менее, когда я обслуживаю Сангху [подношением еды], я не припоминаю, чтобы думал так: «Дам этому чуть-чуть, а этому дам много». Напротив, я подаю с равностным умом. Таково шестое удивительное и поразительное качество, которое можно найти во мне.
Речь тут, собственно, о бесстрастии/беспристрастности или, прости русский язык : ), равностности, без которой вся жизнь -- сплошные проблемы с претензиями и предпочтениями...
А ведь есть простой ключ к избавлению от претензий: *чьё-то несовершенство -- не вина, а беда*.

И из Дхаммапады:

"Он оскорбил меня, он ударил меня, он одержал верх надо мной, он обобрал меня, [не дав последнего слова]..."
У тех, кто таит в себе такие мысли, ненависть не прекращается.

----------

Ассаджи (06.06.2015), Нико (29.07.2014), Сергей Ч (29.07.2014)

----------


## Нико

> А ведь есть простой ключ к избавлению от претензий: *чьё-то несовершенство -- не вина, а беда*.


Это, возможно, беда воспринимающего.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Это да. Но как уже говорилось, почтительно отношение ко всем без исключения членам монашеской общины не означает неразличения благих и неблагих качеств качеств каждой отдельной личности.


И не означает притворства. И запрета на предпочтения у мирян нет. А вежливым и доброжелательным надо быть (по Дхамме Будды) со всеми. И на форуме, по идее, тоже надо быть вежливыми со всеми, а не только с некоторыми.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Сергей, я не нашел в МН 142 цитаты, которую привели вы, нашел вот такую (Кстати сутта называется Даккхина-вибханга сутта, сутта анализа даяний, предлагаю читателям темы её прочитать):


Я читал эту сутту. Она характерна тем, что в ней упоминается бхиккхуни сангха, в то время как Махападжапати Готами (первая женщина подстриженная в монахини) находится в этой же сутте в статусе мирянки.

----------

Ассаджи (06.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> И не означает притворства. И запрета на предпочтения у мирян нет. А вежливым и доброжелательным надо быть (по Дхамме Будды) со всеми. И на форуме, по идее, тоже надо быть вежливыми со всеми, а не только с некоторыми.


Ну это же и так понятно, что нужно стараться быть вежливым со всеми, а не так, что на мирянина например можно злиться и ругать его за определенные взгляды, а монаха нет! ) Но мы ведь вроде не про это говорим. А про то, что при прочих равных качествах, человек, вступивший в бхиккху Сангху, то есть являющийся монахом, выделяется среди буддистов мирян. Или нет?

----------


## Vladiimir

> Ну это же и так понятно, что нужно стараться быть вежливым со всеми, а не так, что на мирянина например можно злиться и ругать его за определенные взгляды, а монаха нет! ) Но мы ведь вроде не про это говорим. А про то, что при прочих равных качествах, человек, вступивший в бхиккху Сангху, то есть являющийся монахом, выделяется среди буддистов мирян. Или нет?


Ну, есть социальное деление монах/мирянин. Наверное, в любом социуме люди с клерикальным статусом пользуются особым отношением. И, собственно то, как должен вести себя человек обладающий таким статусом, определяется социумом. Собственно миряне во многом и формировали облик монаха. Например, они инициировали запрет на выход монахов в город в неположенное время, раскритиковав их за то, что те сидели в людных местах и беседовали о том о сем, о "морях и кораллах". Т.е. они были недовольны тем, что те вели себя как миряне! (Кстати интересно сравнить это сейчас с посещением людных интернет-площадок для общения. Но я знаю, что скажут: "В Винае нет слова "интернет!") Миряне также инициировали запрет на использование денег... Т.е. уже говорили об этом, что это не только привилегии, но и обязанности... Вы думаете, мне не нужен человек, который бы являлся для меня примером? Образцом буддийской практики и нравственности? Или вот, я допускаю, что многие люди нуждаются в ритуалах (не я, конечно). Эти люди также хотят, чтобы их проводил не обычный человек, чтобы его поведение соответствовало его клерикальному статусу. Т.е. социум определяет насколько "святым" делает человека его "ряса". Учение Будды проводит различия скорее на уровне духовных достижений, т.е. благородный/путхуджана.

----------

Thaitali (30.07.2014), Ануруддха (29.07.2014), Ассаджи (06.06.2015)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Ну это же и так понятно, что нужно стараться быть вежливым со всеми, а не так, что на мирянина например можно злиться и ругать его за определенные взгляды, а монаха нет! ) *Но мы ведь вроде не про это говорим.* А про то, что при прочих равных качествах, человек, вступивший в бхиккху Сангху, то есть являющийся монахом, выделяется среди буддистов мирян. Или нет?


Ну, так тема, вроде, про это. (См. стартовые сообщения.)

----------

Шавырин (24.02.2019)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Ну, так тема, вроде, про это. (См. стартовые сообщения.)


Я имел ввиду, что с этим мы уже  разобрались - нет правила последнего слова за монахом, и что злиться на людей -  плохо в любом случае, безотносительно их положения в обществе! )
Второй частью нашего обсуждения стала почтительность к человеку, находящемуся в статусе монаха. В этой теме уже приводили книгу  дост. Леди Саядо, в которой разбираются эти вопросы. И я не нахожу в ней подтверждения Вашей позиции, о том, что разница лишь в социальном делении монах/мирянин.. Вот например цитата оттуда:

"Мирянин даже после уничтожения всех умственных загрязнений и достижения ступени Араханта должен выказывать почтение и кланяться обычному монаху, у которого ни одно загрязнение ума ещё не уничтожено.
Причина здесь в статусе, который монах приобретает благодаря прохождению предписанной Буддой процедуры."

----------

Кайто Накамура (09.02.2016), Шавырин (24.02.2019)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Причина здесь в статусе, который монах приобретает благодаря прохождению предписанной Буддой процедуры."


Ну, какая имеется в виду процедура и где Будда описывает ее статус? 

Ну и это не главное! Будда устанавливал *именно правила поведения в социуме,* часто по требованию мирян. Миряне хотели, чтобы монахи так выделялись. Ну и попытки повышение авторитета именно сангхи начались с появлением махаяны. Так в Милиндапаньхе Нагасена пытается повысить авторитет сангхи в обществе.

----------


## Vladiimir

Вот, например, цитата из объемного современного тайского комментария к Винае "Вхождение в Винаю":




> С целью утвердить свое учение и из желания принести пользу людям, Будда позволил Сангхе быть авторитетом для управления сообществом. *Но сангха здесь не означает индивидуальных монахов, как это сейчас понимается простыми людьми (в Сиаме)*, а имеет значение некоторого множества монахов, которые собираются для выполнения определенных служебных обязанностей, точно также как правомочный состав членов какого-нибудь общества уполномочен предпринимать какие-либо действия. Вот, что такое "сангха". Количество монахов составляющих сангху определяется их должностными обязанностями...

----------

Сергей Ч (29.07.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Я имел ввиду, что с этим мы уже  разобрались - нет правила последнего слова за монахом, и что злиться на людей -  плохо в любом случае, безотносительно их положения в обществе! )
> Второй частью нашего обсуждения стала почтительность к человеку, находящемуся в статусе монаха. В этой теме уже приводили книгу  дост. Леди Саядо, в которой разбираются эти вопросы. И я не нахожу в ней подтверждения Вашей позиции, о том, что разница лишь в социальном делении монах/мирянин.. Вот например цитата оттуда:
> 
> "Мирянин даже после уничтожения всех умственных загрязнений и достижения ступени Араханта должен выказывать почтение и кланяться обычному монаху, у которого ни одно загрязнение ума ещё не уничтожено.
> Причина здесь в статусе, который монах приобретает благодаря прохождению предписанной Буддой процедуры."


Будда (не дост. Леди Саядо, а сам Будда!) говорит, что обладающий определенными (благородными) качествами (даже мирянин) достоин уважительного приветствия. Монах обладающий определенными качествами недостоин уважительного приветствия (na añjalikaraṇīyo hoti). С Буддой спорить будете?

----------

Шавырин (24.02.2019)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Ну, какая имеется в виду процедура и где Будда описывает ее статус?


Процедура вступления в общину, когда человек принимает правила монашеской дисциплины. Из книги: "Учение и монашеская дисциплина заняли место Будды после его ухода, о чём он сам объявил в Махапариниббана сутте: "Ананда, когда я отойду, вашими учителями будет провозглашённое и установленной мной Учение и монашеская дисциплина". Поэтому каждое из миллионов правил, принимаемых монахом во время вступления в общину, представляет самого Будду."

----------

Кайто Накамура (09.02.2016)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Процедура вступления в общину, когда человек принимает правила монашеской дисциплины. Из книги: "Учение и монашеская дисциплина заняли место Будды после его ухода, о чём он сам объявил в Махапариниббана сутте: "Ананда, когда я отойду, вашими учителями будет провозглашённое и установленной мной Учение и монашеская дисциплина". Поэтому каждое из миллионов правил, принимаемых монахом во время вступления в общину, представляет самого Будду."


Он сказал, что вашим учителем будут Дхамма и Виная. Известная цитата. Ее надо зачитывать тем, кто насмехается над изучением буддизма по книгам. И что? У него спросили кого ты оставляешь после себя в качестве учителя? Он сказал: Дхамма и Виная будут вам учителем. При чем здесь про поклоны?

----------

Ассаджи (06.06.2015)

----------


## Vladiimir

Это позднее влияние (в связи с появлением Махаяны), то что начали придумывать истории, что якобы архат-мирянин умрет, если не примет сан или что самый плохой монах лучше самого лучшего и благородного мирянина и т.д. Понятно, почему они появились. С целью усилить влияние сангхи в обществе. Но это поздние тендеции.

----------

Сергей Ч (29.07.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Будда (не дост. Леди Саядо, а сам Будда!) говорит, что обладающий определенными (благородными) качествами (даже мирянин) достоин уважительного приветствия. Монах обладающий определенными качествами недостоин уважительного приветствия (na añjalikaraṇīyo hoti). С Буддой спорить будете?


Это откуда цитата?

----------

Шавырин (24.02.2019)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Это откуда цитата?


Ну она из двух частей. Что монах обладающий определенными качествами (например, он очаровывается звукам) недостоин уважительного приветствия говорится в Аккхама сутте. Я приводил цитату:



> Таким же образом монах, обладающий пятью качествами, недостоин подарков, недостоин гостеприимства, недостоин подношений, *недостоин уважительного приветствия* и не является непревзойденным полем заслуг для мира. 
> 
>  Какими пятью? Вот монах неустойчив к формам, неустойчив к звукам, неустойчив к запахам, неустойчив к вкусам, неустойчив к осязаемому. ...
> 
> Evameva kho bhikkhave pañcahi aṅgehi samannāgato bhikkhu na āhuneyyo hoti, na pāhuneyyo, na dakkhiṇeyyo, *na añjalikaraṇīyo*, na anuttaraṃ puññakkhettaṃ lokassa. Katamehi pañcahi: Idha bhikkhave bhikkhu akkhamo hoti rūpānaṃ, akkhamo saddānaṃ, akkhamo gandhānaṃ, akkhamo rasānaṃ, akkhamo phoṭṭhabbānaṃ. ...


И во многих суттах говорится, что четыре пары, восемь типов Благородных личностей (а это достигшие высочайших духовных результатов, которые могут быть и мирянами) достойны уважительного приветствия.

----------

Thaitali (30.07.2014), Сергей Ч (29.07.2014), Шавырин (24.02.2019)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Ну она из двух частей. Что монах обладающий определенными качествами (например, он очаровывается звукам) недостоин уважительного приветствия говорится в Аккхама сутте. Я приводил цитату:
> 
> И во многих суттах говорится, что четыре пары, восемь типов Благородных личностей (а это достигшие высочайших духовных результатов, которые могут быть и мирянами) достойны уважительного приветствия.


Это всё понятно. Но всё таки сказанное в книге дост. Леди Саядо также не лишено оснований: 




> "При совершении даров добросовестным и бесстыдным монахам результат будет разный. Отличие будет и при выражении им почтения. Разница в том, что один монах - добросовестный, а другой - бесстыдный. Однако в обоих случаях мирянин может получить благо уважения и почитания достойных, если он имеет благородный мотив."


Далее. В Дахара сутте говорится об опасности, которая кроется в  дурном отношении и пренебрежении со стороны мирян по отношению к добросовестному монаху. То есть речь идёт о каммическом воздаянии.  Мы не будды и не можем знать всех качеств другого человека - устойчив ли он к формам, устойчив ли к звукам и т.д.? Зачем же тогда рисковать, выказывая неуважение отсутствием приветствия, и прочего, даже если мы знаем о некоторых проступках того или иного монаха?
Что касается сабжа данной темы, то в книге также есть ответ:




> Если вы хотите вынести порицание или критику бесстыдным или падшим монахам в безличной форме, следует говорить в контексте четырёх правильных усилий. Правильный способ порицания плохого монаха заключается в следующем:	
> Когда вы видите или слышите о бесстыдном или падшем монахе, следует сосредоточиться не на личных качествах, а на тех состояниях ума, которые являются неумелыми в истинном смысле, а именно алчность, ненависть и заблуждение. Из-за проявлений бесстыдства или безнравственности можно увидеть или услышать о подобных неумелых состояниях.  При тщательном рассмотрении следует винить только эти неумелые состояния, как объяснено в комментарии. Правильный способ порицания состоит в том, чтобы порицать бесстыдство и безнравственность только в общих словах. Нападки должны быть направлены в сторону истинной причины зла, а не на людей, совершающих зло.
> Нападайте только на неумелые состояния.
> 
> (С)

----------


## Жека

Архат не может жить мирской жизнью. В Каноне нет ни одного такого примера. Поэтому сама эта невозможность ставит мирянина ниже монаха. И Будда все же говорил о том, что жизнь мирская полна пыли и суеты, и указывал на то, что попугай не равен лебедю. 
Так или иначе, собрание учеников должно быть четырехчастным:монахи, монахини, миряне и мирянки. Оно уже неполное из-за исчезновения бхиккуни,  так что пусть хоть трехчастное собрание останется.
При этом я не отрицаю, что при явных признаках недостойного поведения монаха мирянин имеет моральное право отметить это.

----------

Сергей Ч (29.07.2014), Эделизи (29.07.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Это всё понятно. Но...


Ну, все-таки, это слова Будды. Конкретные. Достоин уважаительного приветствия (анджали) - недостоин уважительного приветствия. Слова Будды. Ни больше, ни меньше.

Вот, кстати, еще канонический текст на тему уважительного приветствия, Джанту-сутта:



> Однажды в стране Косал в горах, обитала группа монахов, которые были неуравновешенными, напыщенными, самодовольными, грубыми на язык, с развязанной речью, непамятующими, немудрыми, несконцентрированными, с блуждающими умами, несдержанными в чувствах.
> 
> Перед ними на Упосатху предстал юный дэва Джанту и обратился к ним с такими словами:
> 
> Счастливо жили те монахи , что были, в прошлом, учениками Готамы. Они были бесстрастны в получении подаяния, бесстрастны в обустройстве жилья, знающие непостоянство мира они добивались прекращения дуккхи.  
> 
> Но сейчас монахи стали как деревенские начальники, которых трудно содержать. Они едят и едят, а потом разваляться и лежат грезя о чужих домах. 
> 
> *Уважительно поприветствовав Сангху, я говорю здесь только о некоторых: они отвергнуты, как бесхозные трупы. Это всё я говорю тем, кто живет легкомысленно. Тех же, кто живет в серьезности, я уважительно приветствую.*


Юный дэва Джанту уважительно приветствовал только тех монахов, которые прилежны и Сангху в целом. Это не значит, что юный дэва Джанту был "плохим буддистом". Он был хорошим буддистом. Хотя и раскритиковал нерадивых монахов прямо в лицо. Он даже специально предстал перед этими монахами на Упосатху, чтобы застать их, когда те соберутся все вместе, так как понимал, что обращаться с проповедью к каждому из них по отдельности было бы бесполезно.

----------

Ассаджи (06.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Юный дэва Джанту уважительно приветствовал только тех монахов, которые прилежны и Сангху в целом. Это не значит, что юный дэва Джанту был "плохим буддистом"..


Зато это значит, что у дэв есть способности позволяющие видеть качества людей, и соответственно определять степень их прилежания. ) Кроме того, согласно АН 11.11 дэвы входят в список памятований, наряду с нравственностью, щедростью и Тремя Драгоценностями.

----------

Кайто Накамура (09.02.2016)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Далее. В Дахара сутте говорится об опасности, которая кроется в  дурном отношении и пренебрежении со стороны мирян по отношению к добросовестному монаху. То есть речь идёт о каммическом воздаянии.


Ну, я бы добавил, что опасность также кроется и в дурном отношении к добросовестному миряну. Мы же не Будды и не можем знать качества мирянина? Из палийских текстов мы знаем, что по улицам может ходить и "мирянин достигший плода и понявший Дхамму". (Такой мирянин там, кстати дал Прибежище, обеты и тему для медитации мирянке. Т.е. если речь идет о том, чтобы именно "дать" Прибежище, то мне встречался случай, что прибежище "дал" именно мирянин.)

----------

Сергей Ч (30.07.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Зато это значит, что у дэв есть способности позволяющие видеть качества людей, и соответственно определять степень их прилежания. ) Кроме того, согласно АН 11.11 дэвы входят в список памятований, наряду с нравственностью, щедростью и Тремя Драгоценностями.


Ну а Будда разве не учил различать достойное поведение и недостойное?

----------


## Vladiimir

> Зато это значит, что у дэв есть способности позволяющие видеть качества людей, и соответственно определять степень их прилежания. ) Кроме того, согласно АН 11.11 дэвы входят в список памятований, наряду с нравственностью, щедростью и Тремя Драгоценностями.


Здесь речь не о том, как он узнал, что они недостойны. Речь о том, что он не приветствовал уважительно недостойных.

----------


## Vladiimir

Я *не* говорю, что именно так нужно *обязательно* поступать. Но реакция на недостойное поведение может быть и такой. Я понимаю, о чем Вы говорите, Сергей. Но такая реакция (все-равно уважать) не обязанность, а продуманное поведение, такой своеобразный "лайфхак". Действительно, безопаснее так поступать. Кармически. Менее энергозатратно физически. Но просто нельзя сказать, что те, другие миряне, плохие. Благодоря им, в том числе, в сангхе поддерживались высокие стандарты чистоты.

----------

Сергей Ч (30.07.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Ну, я бы добавил, что опасность также кроется и в дурном отношении к добросовестному миряну. Мы же не Будды и не можем знать качества мирянина? Из палийских текстов мы знаем, что по улицам может ходить и "мирянин достигший плода и понявший Дхамму". (Такой мирянин там, кстати дал Прибежище, обеты и тему для медитации мирянке. Т.е. если речь идет о том, чтобы именно "дать" Прибежище, то мне встречался случай, что прибежище "дал" именно мирянин.)


Дурное отношение к кому бы то ни было - само по себе уже опасность! ) Но в Дахара сутте в четвёрке упоминается именно монах. К тому же, мне не понятно, зачем тогда Будда создавал бхиккху Сангху, правила монашеской дисциплины и т.д., если по-вашему выходит, что никакой разницы между монахами и буддистами мирянами по сути нет?




> Ну а Будда разве не учил различать достойное поведение и недостойное?


Будда учил различать благое и неблагое, да. Но для того, чтобы сделать вывод относительно прилежания другого человека (монаха) нужно как минимум прожить с ним рядом некоторое время и хорошо знать Винаю, а как максимум - иметь способность видеть, выходящую за пределы физического глаза - "божественный глаз" (диба-чаккху). В отсутствии и того и другого, в своей критике лучше  сосредоточиться не на личных качествах, а на тех состояниях ума, которые являются неумелыми, на конкретных вещах, которые вызывают негодование.

----------

Жека (30.07.2014), Кайто Накамура (09.02.2016)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Дурное отношение к кому бы то ни было - само по себе это уже опасность!


Вот именно. К кому бы то ни было.




> К тому же, мне не понятно, зачем тогда Будда создавал бхиккху Сангху, правила монашеской дисциплины и т.д., если по-вашему выходит, что никакой разницы между монахами и буддистами мирянами по сути нет?


Чтобы людям было удобно практиковать Благородный путь.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Дурное отношение к кому бы то ни было - само по себе уже опасность! ) Но в Дахара сутте в четвёрке упоминается именно монах. К тому же, мне не понятно, зачем тогда Будда создавал бхиккху Сангху, правила монашеской дисциплины и т.д., если по-вашему выходит, что никакой разницы между монахами и буддистами мирянами по сути нет?


Я привел канонические тексты. Разные. Конечно можно от них отмахиваться. Со мной-то, что спорить?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Я привел канонические тексты. Разные. Конечно можно от них отмахиваться. Со мной-то, что спорить?


От текстов никто не отмахивается. Мы просто высказываем своё видение контекста, в котором были даны те или иные наставления. 
Резюмируя сказанное, я бы выделил следующее: 1. Нет никакого правила "последнего слова за монахом", ряса автоматически  не наделяет человека мудростью, ксожалению. 2. Если есть желание, то критику  желательно проводить в безличной, форме, т.е. нападать только на сами неумелые действия и состояния, а не на личность человека. 3. Монах, желающий получить расположение у мирян, должен соответствовать своему статусу, ну тут без комментариев, ведь сам Будда установил правила монашеской дисциплины.  4. Для большинства мирян более предпочтительным и полезным является выражение почтения всем монахам (снова повторю, что это не обязывает соглашаться с толкованием Учения любым монахом, оставлять за ним последнее слово и т.д.)
Не нужно переживать за то, что без мирянской критики якобы пострадает чистота Сангхи и т.д. Думаю любой нормальный монах понимает, что выгоднее (во всех смыслах) быть достойным и стремиться к святости (архатству).

----------

sergey (30.07.2014), Жека (30.07.2014), Кайто Накамура (09.02.2016)

----------


## Raudex

> Или если какие-то поступки кажутся неправильными, то почему нужно притворяться, что все нормально? Миряне из Винаи так не делали. Они не притворялись. Они открыто и конкретно выражали недовольство. И никто их за это не упрекал!!!


Всё верно, но тут важно принять к сведению один важный момент,*оргвыводы делал Будда или старшие монахи*, монах не спешил сразу принимать во внимание реакцию мирян, тем более есть сутты где реакция мирян была как раз не правильной, например случай когда группа монахов жила с мирянами в добром взаимопонимании, а вдруг пришёл медитатор хмурый и миряне стали его задирать, мол экий сноб. Самый грамотный подход - это пожаловаться учителю. А вот учитель даст монаху, поведение которого вызвало резонанс, правильные наставления, и вполне возможно что рассудит он не в пользу ворчливых мирян.


> Никто не говорил им: "Вот сначала сами станьте монахами, а потом высказывайте недовольство!".


Эта фразочка бросается не просто так что б унизить мирянина, монашество, не прописное, а реальное - действительно очень серьёзный и странный комплекс ощущений, который не возможно адекватно отразить, разве что мемуары там страниц на 500 написать когда нибудь)))), остаётся только призвать попробовать самому. Как бы вы не моделировали гипотетический свой постриг, делая при этом далеко идущие выводы, всё равно, знаю это по себе и по тем кому помогал стричься, вас всё равно будет ожидать масса сюрпризов, настолько коренная это ломка поведенческого кода. Вот я не знаю никого из тех кто стригся хотя бы и на месяц, кто бы говорил что все эти видимые почёт, блага и удобства о которых миряне тут понаписали, хотя бы близко покрывают те лишения, потери, которые монах ощущает буквально сразу же как только надел чивару, и о которых он мирянином и думать не думал, настолько привычны были некоторые вещи.


> Иногда бывает такое, что миряне бывают недовольны поведением некоторых монахов. И как их можно за это винить?


Тут простая схема, если начали ругать, то в силу того что буддистов у нас мало и природного уважения у них не привито - то слух расползётся, начнут тыкать все подряд, и вполне возможно не за то за что стоило бы. В Азии где культура сложилась уже, есть запас прочности против таких ситуаций, система переварит спокойно подобные эксцессы, у нас же монах уязвим. Сколько нас? Ну пальцев на руке хватит, надави неосторожно и не будет никаких монахов, только мечты о святых, которые вдруг ни с того ни с сего явятся окормлять мирян и демонстрировать им подвиги.

----------

Ersh (02.08.2014), Vladiimir (30.07.2014), Антон Соносон (30.07.2014), Кайто Накамура (09.02.2016), Сергей Ч (30.07.2014)

----------


## Ануруддха

Безусловно жизнь монаха полна ограничений и далеко не так проста как это может показаться и само принятие на себя соблюдения правил Винаи достойно всяческого уважения. Но поскольку сейчас монашество активно взаимодействует с социумом, в том числе и благодаря интернет, возникают новые взаимоотношения которые не укладываются в традиционную парадигму. Кроме того в начале и продолжении темы были подняты в общем-то важные вопросы: Кто имеет право обучать Дхарме? Дает ли автоматически право монашеское одеяние быть наставником? Дает ли право монашеский статус быть более весомым в дискуссиях? Должен ли монах общаться с мирянами на бытовые и прочие отвлеченные темы и в каком объеме (очевидно, что если это происходит круглосуточно, что монах скорее всего пренебрегает какими-то другими обязанностями)? Как проявлять уважение, как проявлять не уважение (в следствие каких-то, с точки зрения обыденного поведения, проступков)?

----------

Ersh (02.08.2014), Thaitali (31.07.2014), Vladiimir (31.07.2014), Ассаджи (06.06.2015), Жека (31.07.2014), Фил (31.07.2014), Шавырин (31.07.2014)

----------


## Жека

То, о чем пишет дост. Раудекс, логично и понятно, однако встает сам собой вопрос: откуда в ЮВА взялось "природное уважение" к монахам? И вытекающее из него терпение к не очень хорошим монахам? Оно взялось именно по причине того, что эти страны повидали большое количество достойных, мудрых и нравственных бхикку. За это они готовы простить нынешней Сангхе, так сказать, некое несовершенство. А в России никаких великих монахов не было, плюс те, "кто в теме", они читают Типитаку и по ней могу судить, какими были истинные бхикку, сыны Будды. Конечно, имея в уме такой высокий идеал - дост. Сарипутту, дост. Могаллану, дост. Ананду и многих других, русские буддисты испытывают сильный когнитивный диссонанс, глядя на то,что происходит сейчас.

----------

Ersh (02.08.2014), Pema Sonam (02.08.2014), Фил (31.07.2014), Эделизи (31.07.2014)

----------


## Raudex

> То, о чем пишет дост. Раудекс, логично и понятно, однако встает сам собой вопрос: откуда в ЮВА взялось "природное уважение" к монахам? И вытекающее из него терпение к не очень хорошим монахам? Оно взялось именно по причине того, что эти страны повидали большое количество достойных, мудрых и нравственных бхикку.


Моё мнение тут политическая воля власть имущих и наличия сильных бхиккху организаторов. Просветлённые монахи это уже продукт системы созданной другими. 


> ...глядя на то,что происходит сейчас.


Чутка сгущаете краски. Ну понять можно, люди как то склонны изза каких то личных мелких столкновений, обид, спускать в унитаз и позитивные плоды нашей деятельности. Конечно активно работать мы стали ну лет 5 как, согласитесь, это не срок, тем не менее есть уже монахи образованные более менее. Ну делаем ошибки, люди же живые, так потому что делаем что-то. Исправляем, в том числе и собственные косяки прошлых лет сделанные по недостатку личного опыта и чрезмерному доверию к мнению тех, кому бы не следовало доверять. Конечно если монах сидит в кути и не высовывается к нему и вопросов никаких нет, особенно если складно отвечает и колоритно выглядит, но гарантирует ли это его святость? Вот ни разу.

----------

Ersh (02.08.2014), Vladiimir (31.07.2014), Ануруддха (31.07.2014), Жека (31.07.2014), Кайто Накамура (09.02.2016)

----------


## Raudex

> Кто имеет право обучать Дхарме?


Монах в рамках образования, я например всячески избегаю, но люди тем не менее спрашивают и надо отвечать, спрашивают именно "у рясы". Айасма Топпер проповедует сугубо в рамках широкодоступных материалов. Также нам всем свойственно личное мнение по ряду вопросов, но это нормально, в общем то, в Азии вы встретите гораздо большую пестроту мнений, и ничего, не особо это мешает


> Дает ли автоматически право монашеское одеяние быть наставником?


Наставником мирян? Нет, не даёт. Хотя в Азии вас могут погнать декламировать мирянам наизусть Паритты, на первой неделе монашества, и строго говоря это будет Даром Дхаммы, в самом что ни на есть чистейшем палийском виде., Мы в наставничество и не рвёмся, моя главная мотивация пребывания в России это прежде всего дать мирянам поле заслуг, а как оно в жизни получается трудно предугадать. Если человек желает наставлений, и его не смущает наш небольшой монашеский стаж, он их получает.


> Дает ли право монашеский статус быть более весомым в дискуссиях?


Даёт некотором роде, в том плане что у нас есть вполне конкретный личный опыт, как монашеский так и взаимодействия с мирянами, которым мы можем делиться. Понятное дело что весомость эту мы не навзяываем.


> Должен ли монах общаться с мирянами на бытовые и прочие отвлеченные темы и в каком объеме (очевидно, что если это происходит круглосуточно, что монах скорее всего пренебрегает какими-то другими обязанностями)?


Ну это мирской взгляд, причём очень поверхностный, мы по большей части ведём общение в буддиском и околобуддийском русле, это обогащает всех участников общения, это работа с людьми и прежде всего с источниками. Например все мои весомые рывки в самообразовании - результат острой полемики в сети, а если меня занесёт по жизни, например, куда то в мирские сугубо дела - вы об этом просто не узнаете, отсутствие меня в интернете не будет ни о чём свидетельствовать. Что б судить основательно надо жить рядом. 


> Как проявлять уважение, как проявлять не уважение (в следствие каких-то, с точки зрения обыденного поведения, проступков)?


Ясно было написано в многих суттах, проявлять уважение к отдельному бхиккху как части бхиккхусангхи, которая включает в себя как хороших монахов так и совсем никчёмных, и при этом, как сказано в суттах, всё равно является бОльшим Полем Заслуг нежели единичный святой. Судить нерадивых доверьте их учителям, если что то остро вас в нас бесит - приезжайте в ват, расскажите настоятелю, мы переведём на тайский.  :Smilie:

----------

Кайто Накамура (09.02.2016)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Ясно было написано в многих суттах, проявлять уважение к отдельному бхиккху как части бхиккхусангхи, которая включает в себя как хороших монахов так и совсем никчёмных.


Выше я приводил сутту о Джанту, из которой становится предельно ясно, что можно уважительно относиться к Сангхе (в целом) и к прилежным монахам, и в то же время относиться без уважения к отдельным нерадивым монахам.




> Понятное дело что весомость эту мы не навзяываем.


Просто эта "весомость" порой навязывается. Я лично не сторонник какой-то "строгости" по отношению к монахам. Я все понимаю. Бывает, люди становятся монахами с различной мотивацией, в том числе и типа "страну посмотреть", "за компанию" и т.д. Я все понимаю... Я не возражаю, когда монах, например, там, музыку где-нибудь обсуждает или слушает, как *обычный* мирянин... Это его дело. Он взрослый человек. Но когда от меня вдруг начинают требовать по отношению к нему какого-то особенного уважения, как будто он ведет святую жизнь, то мне это, мягко говоря, непонятно.

----------

Ассаджи (06.06.2015), Фил (01.08.2014), Эделизи (01.08.2014)

----------


## Raudex

> Выше я приводил сутту о Джанту, из которой становится предельно ясно, что можно уважительно относиться к Сангхе (в целом) и к прилежным монахам, и в то же время относиться без уважения к отдельным нерадивым монахам.


Здесь я с вами категорически не соглашусь, акценты выставлены вами не верно, во первых сутта (Akkhama Sutta, верно?) прочитана монахам, а не мирянам, монахи сами должны оценивать насколько они достойны уважения, во вторых представлены критерии оценки достойности, которую вы со стороны не можете ответственно установить, как то очарованность и соблазнённость, в лучшем случае это будет гипотеза, в худшем - ваша проекция. Это именно критерии для *личного* умественного оценивания монахом, на основании которого он делает вывод и мотивируется: "Я соблазнён - я недостоин - я должен исправиться", а не руководство по сортировке агнцев и козлищ мирянами. В противном случае вымерло с голоду большинство монахов без шансов как то исправиться, потому как еду бы от мирян получали только араханты. И это если мы говорим только об отдельном монахе, как я уже писал - правильное отношение тут не зацикливание на одном каком то бхиккху, а восприятие его как члена сангхи вцелом.


> Просто эта "весомость" порой навязывается....


Кем? В лучшем случае навязывается уважение к бхиккхусангхе. Я вам могу дать снова совет, который вам не понравиться: попробуйте сами помонашить (в частности в Росии), сделайте это лучше нас, тогда мы сядем и поговорим уже совсем на другом уровне взаимопонимания, а пока, уж извините, читается в ваших словах оправдание самомнению и личные какие то обиды. С самомнением - поработайте, если хотите, а за обиды - примите мои извинения.


> Но когда от меня вдруг начинают требовать по отношению к нему какого-то особенного уважения, как будто он ведет святую жизнь, то мне это, мягко говоря, непонятно.


Я тут повторюсь, не живя одним бытом у вас нет оснований выносить суждения, только гипотезы, а так то я, например, не против, не уважайте меня лично, уважайте бхиккхусангху, этого вполне достаточно.

----------

Кайто Накамура (09.02.2016)

----------


## Raudex

перечитал Джанту-сутта, ну знаете ли пример сомнительный, дэва сделал замечания бхиккху, а дальнейших оргвыводов не последовало, и не понятно прав он в итоге или нет. Лишил их своей защиты, ну а чо, оно нам надо? Чай божок, не будда (шутка) Хотя вроде монахов это мотивировало. Ну и... хм.... если он дэва то он в силу иддхи наверное может понять истинное состояние ума монахов, которых он ругает... если вы тоже дэва и можете это доказать, то я пожалуй прислушаюсь к вашим словам тщательнее  :Smilie: 
Стоит также заметить что он особенно подчеркнул что сангху то он уважает, и не обвиняет кого то конкретно, а говорит дипломатично мол 
"И заявление моё направлено
Лишь тем, кто покорён беспечностью.
А тот, кто пребывает в прилежании,
Тому смиренный мой поклон"
Хотя в сутте вроде ясно сказано что лажали там *все* бхиккху данной хижины.
ТО есть таки допускает что он возможно ошибается и оценил состояния умов бхиккху не верно, или по крайней мере не всех их их числа.

И особенно забавно насчёт "чар щедрости", уж что что, а щедрость российских мирян столь "высока" что впору ею "очароваться"  :Facepalm:

----------

Кайто Накамура (09.02.2016)

----------


## Vladiimir

> перечитал Джанту-сутта, ну знаете ли пример сомнительный, дэва сделал замечания бхиккху, а дальнейших оргвыводов не последовало, и не понятно прав он в итоге или нет. Ну и... хм.... если он дэва то он в силу иддхи наверное может понять истинное состояние ума монахов, которых он ругает... если вы тоже дэва и можете это доказать, то я пожалуй прислушаюсь к вашим словам тщательнее


Он сказал ясно, что монахи с плохим поведением им отвергнуты. Они для него "как бесхозные трупы". В тоже самое время Сангху в целом и тех монахов, которые прилежны, он уважительно приветствует. Пример не сомнитильный. Это канонический пример. Нельзя сказать, что юный дэва Джанту плохой буддист. Как раз, наоборот, молодой дэва - хороший буддист.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Здесь я с вами категорически не соглашусь, акценты выставлены вами не верно, во первых сутта (Akkhama Sutta, верно?) прочитана монахам, а не мирянам, монахи сами должны оценивать насколько они достойны уважения, во вторых представлены критерии оценки достойности, которую вы со стороны не можете ответственно установить, как то очарованность и соблазнённость, в лучшем случае это будет гипотеза, в худшем - ваша проекция.





> ... во первых сутта (Akkhama Sutta, верно?) прочитана монахам, а не мирянам, ...


Практически все сутты прочитаны монахам. Ну что? Мирянам-то кто запрещает делать выводы? Вы опять в этом большом посте "нагрузили" мирян "обязанностями" (ну, в том смысле "правильного отношения"), и освободили от "правильного отношения" монахов, сказав, что "типа сам попробуй". Собственно о чем я и говорил.
Если уж говорить о поведении, то сплошь и рядом в Винае миряне упрекают монахов, за то что они ведут себя как (обычные) миряне. Этих мирян НИКТО не отчитывал. Одна из главных сутт для монаха (Дасадхаммасутты) подчеркивает также, что монах должен вести себя "по-другому". "По другому" - значит, не как мирянин. И у мирянина нет *обязанности* относиться к такому монаху, как к святому. Мирянин не обязан притворяться.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Здесь я с вами категорически не соглашусь, акценты выставлены вами не верно, во первых сутта (Akkhama Sutta, верно?) прочитана монахам, а не мирянам, монахи сами должны оценивать насколько они достойны уважения, во вторых представлены критерии оценки достойности, которую вы со стороны не можете ответственно установить, как то очарованность и соблазнённость, в лучшем случае это будет гипотеза, в худшем - ваша проекция...


Вот слова Будды из Аккхамасутты:



> Таким же образом монах обладающий пятья качествами недостоин подарков, недостоин гостеприимства, недостоин подношений, недостоин уважительного приветствия и не является непревзойденным полем заслуг для мира. 
> Какие пять? …  Вот монах неустойчив к формам, неустойчив к звукам, неустойчив к запахам, неустойчив к вкусам, неустойчив к осязаемому….


Да, Будда обращается здесь к монахам, как и в подавляющем большинстве текстов. И что мирянин, прочитав, текст не может понять какими качествами должен обладать монах, который действительно является непревзойденным полем для заслуг, достоин уважительного приветствия и т.д.? Критерии-то очень просты, как и у мирян в Винае: если человек в людных местах, например, обсуждает и слушает музыку (или фильмы), он "устойчив к звуку или форме"? Например, когда я прочитал, что ув. Тханиссаро Бхиккху пришлось отказаться от музыки, которая много значила в его жизни, то лично я, к примеру, сразу же обратил на это внимание, и без всякого принуждения проникся к нему глубоким уважением. Также и за его ученость, за знание пали, за переводы текстов и компетентные разъяснения. Никто меня не заставлял. Сдержанность, например, вызывает уважение. А несдержанность - наоборот. 




> критерии оценки достойности, которую вы со стороны не можете ответственно установить, как то очарованность и соблазнённость, в лучшем случае это будет гипотеза, в худшем - ваша проекция...


Основной критерий, как его озвучивали миряне в Винае, это, грубо говоря, "внешнее поведение как у мирянина".

----------

Ануруддха (31.07.2014)

----------


## Raudex

> Да, Будда обращается здесь к монахам, как и в подавляющем большинстве текстов. И что мирянин, прочитав, текст не может понять какими качествами должен обладать монах, который действительно является непревзойденным полем для заслуг, достоин уважительного приветствия и т.д.?


Тем не менее очень важно кому прочитана сутта. Я не сторонник широкой интерполяции здесь. Лично для меня это означает что практика монаха это система, а случайные опциональные просветления мирян - это исключения. В противном случае имелись бы столь же многочисленные сутты для мирян ведущие их путём практики до самого конца.


> Критерии-то очень просты, как и у мирян в Винае: если человек в людных местах, например, обсуждает и слушает музыку (или фильмы), он "устойчив к звуку или форме"?


Если б мирянин мог по внешним проявлениям оценить насколько глубока привязанность и есть ли она вообще, то это были бы верные простые критерии, а так в данном случае вы приводите свою трактовку. Вот я например был меломан, страстный, но сейчас музыку слушать практически перестал, но иногда по старой памяти посещаю концерты, редко, пару раз в год может, а вы меня например там застукаете. У вас автоматически следуя вашей логике будет повод меня записать в козлищи по критериям данным в сутте, в то же время вы никак не сможете оценить тот шаг который я сделал в сторону отказа от музыки, а он в сравнении с тем что было лет 10 назад ещё - просто огромный. Или же например  я пропал из сети и у меня, ну например, настоящий алкогольный запой, но вы об этом никак не узнаете потому что мы знакомы лишь заочно. Вы решите что я безупречен и медитирую воздерживаясь от выхода в сеть а я меж тем валяюсь под столом. Ну вот и думаете достаточные ли это критерии. Применительно к монаху, который сам оценивает своё состояние ума сутта глубока и важна, а для мирян она в общем то ничего не значит, кроме факультативных знаний о монашеских проблемах.


> Основной критерий, как его озвучивали миряне в Винае это - "ведет себя как мирянин".


ну если носит рясу то уже не ведёт себя как мирянин, много вы видели мирян в рясах?  :Smilie:  Это так, шутка, но с долей правды. А так то опять таки у каждого будет своя мера оценки, субъективная, кто то может и араханта обвинит в том что он живёт как мирянин, если он например позволит себе нечто в рамках Винаи, что мирянин по своему  разумению и набору стереотипов воспримет как мирское поведение.

Собсно у меня нет целей вас убедить, я вообдще на этом форуме не обитаю, есть лишь цель обозначить спорность некоторых ваших убеждений, соглашаться со мной не нужно, просто примите к сведению.

----------

Жека (31.07.2014), Кайто Накамура (09.02.2016)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Собсно у меня нет целей вас убедить, я вообдще на этом форуме не обитаю, есть лишь цель обозначить спорность некоторых ваших убеждений, соглашаться со мной не нужно, просто примите к сведению.


Да, конечно же, я принял к сведению Ваше мнение, хотя согласиться с ним не могу.

----------

Raudex (31.07.2014)

----------


## Жека

> Моё мнение тут политическая воля власть имущих и наличия сильных бхиккху организаторов. Просветлённые монахи это уже продукт системы созданной другими. Чутка сгущаете краски. Ну понять можно, люди как то склонны изза каких то личных мелких столкновений, обид, спускать в унитаз и позитивные плоды нашей деятельности. Конечно активно работать мы стали ну лет 5 как, согласитесь, это не срок, тем не менее есть уже монахи образованные более менее. Ну делаем ошибки, люди же живые, так потому что делаем что-то. Исправляем, в том числе и собственные косяки прошлых лет сделанные по недостатку личного опыта и чрезмерному доверию к мнению тех, кому бы не следовало доверять. Конечно если монах сидит в кути и не высовывается к нему и вопросов никаких нет, особенно если складно отвечает и колоритно выглядит, но гарантирует ли это его святость? Вот ни разу.


Ну да,согласна, что оценить уровень чужого развития весьма сложно, особенно заочно. Об известных монахах часто мы получаем некие обрывочные сведения. Мне, например, резко не нравится многое из того, о чем пишет Тханиссаро Бхикку, но я допускаю, что в жизни он человек прекрасный и его ум на достаточно высокой стадии развития. 
Будда говорил, что для того, чтобы вынести суждения о человеке, надо с ним жить как минимум пять лет рядом и посмотреть, как он себя ведет в тех или иных сложных ситуациях.

----------


## Поляков

> Сколько нас? Ну пальцев на руке хватит, надави неосторожно и не будет никаких монахов, только мечты о святых, которые вдруг ни с того ни с сего явятся окормлять мирян и демонстрировать им подвиги.


А сколько нас? Пальцев на руке хватит, конечно, но на двух уже вряд ли. Надави неосторожно и не будет никаких мирян-буддистов, только мечты о благочестивой пастве, которая вдруг ни с того ни с сего явится кормить монахов и демонстрировать им почтение. )

----------

Nirdosh Yogino (02.08.2014), Шавырин (01.08.2014)

----------


## Антон Соносон

> В Азии, где культура сложилась уже, есть запас прочности против таких ситуаций, система переварит спокойно подобные эксцессы, у нас же монах уязвим. Сколько нас? Ну пальцев на руке хватит, надави неосторожно и не будет никаких монахов, только мечты о святых, которые вдруг ни с того ни с сего явятся окормлять мирян и демонстрировать им подвиги.





> А сколько нас? Пальцев на руке хватит, конечно, но на двух уже вряд ли. Надави неосторожно и не будет никаких мирян-буддистов, только мечты о благочестивой пастве, которая вдруг ни с того ни с сего явится кормить монахов и демонстрировать им почтение. )


может Вам с ними объединиться, для ровного счёта? Или руки пожать

----------


## Фил

> Тем не менее очень важно кому прочитана сутта. Я не сторонник широкой интерполяции здесь. Лично для меня это означает что практика монаха это система, а случайные опциональные просветления мирян - это исключения. В противном случае имелись бы столь же многочисленные сутты для мирян ведущие их путём практики до самого конца.


Очень распространенный аргумент "последнего шанса" не имеющий под собой никаких оснований, увы  :Frown: 
Позитивистский вульгарный взгляд на буддизм как на "копилку заслуг".

Бханте, хорошо что Вы здесь, потому что Вашими постами Вы как раз иллюстрируете ту проблему, которую и поднял Шавырин.
Почему Вы оправдываетесь?
Почему Вы переходите к нападению?
Почему Вы переходите к обвинениям?
Зачем аргументация "сперва добейся"?!
Зачем оправдываться географическими, этническим и историческими факторами?
Почему после всего этого Вы сбегаете (_я не обитаю на этом форуме_) как и другие люди в шафрановых чиварах?
Которым вообще то логично было бы быть здесь?

Разве плохо то, что миряне знают сутты лучше некоторых монахов?
Разве плохо то, что миряне ведут образ жизни достойнее чем некоторые монахи?
Это же ведь замечательно  :Smilie: 
Если случится так, что не найдется ни одного монаха достойного поведения, это же замечательно, 
это же невероятный нравственный прогресс общества.

Тут не может быть никакой аргументации, и применительно к конкретной ситуации, конкретному случаю (на абстрактному), о котором писал Шавырин, было бы честно сказать
"Я плохой монах, я бездельник, дармоед и бездарность и до просветления мне еще бесконечное количество эонов,
но я - стараюсь. У меня есть шафрановая чивара и я стараюсь.
Больше меня уважать действительно не за что.
Прошу вашего уважения хотя бы за это, за рясу, за старание и за честность перед вами"

----------

Vladiimir (01.08.2014), Карма Палджор (01.08.2014), Шавырин (01.08.2014)

----------


## Жека

Фил, по моему скромному наблюдению, монахов из небуддийских стран нередко ослепляет одна из стрел Мары - гордыня. Они же тут диковинка, везде куча внимания, расспросы. Интервью дают даже ) Вау! А что в Тайланде? Один из сотен тысяч, никто и взгляд второй раз не кинет.

----------

Фил (01.08.2014), Шавырин (01.08.2014)

----------


## Raudex

> А сколько нас? Пальцев на руке хватит, конечно, но на двух уже вряд ли. Надави неосторожно и не будет никаких мирян-буддистов, только мечты о благочестивой пастве, которая вдруг ни с того ни с сего явится кормить монахов и демонстрировать им почтение. )


само собой хорошие буддисты миряне - ценность, тока сравнивать не корректно, монах живёт, копит Вассы, учиться, практикует, а главное является в составе сангхи полем заслуг, миряне же - сегодня буддист, завтра ещё ктото, послезавтра опять буддист, но плохой, послепослезавтра снова хороший, и это нормально.

----------

Кайто Накамура (09.02.2016)

----------


## Raudex

> Фил, по моему скромному наблюдению, монахов из небуддийских стран нередко ослепляет одна из стрел Мары - гордыня. Они же тут диковинка, везде куча внимания, расспросы. Интервью дают даже ) Вау! А что в Тайланде? Один из сотен тысяч, никто и взгляд второй раз не кинет.


Вы сильно ошибаетесь, молодые азиаты тоже будь здоров подвержены, если уж по гамбургскому, на деле же, я уже расказывыал, почёт и уважение это не роскошь, а ноша, приходиться себя вести очень внимательно, потому что мирянам только дай повод - сразу распнут, а монах как бы себя не вёл при эксцессах - всегда в проигрыше. А повышенное внимаение очень докучно, поначалу забавляет, но потом уже начинает напрягать, незнакомые люди чаще подшучивают, а дети так вообще в голос хохочут, а редкий поклон от случайного какого то калмыка - огромная редкаость,  Хотя конечно складывается некоторая привычка к определённому отношению, азиатская, в россии конечно сразу рвётся шаблон, вы её принимаете за гордыню. Скорее уж я бы сказал что россияни подвержены гордыне. Они всегда всё знают лучше всех.

----------

Кайто Накамура (09.02.2016)

----------


## Жека

> само собой хорошие буддисты миряне - ценность, тока сравнивать не корректно, монах живёт, копит Вассы, учиться, практикует, а главное является в составе сангхи полем заслуг, миряне же - сегодня буддист, завтра ещё ктото, послезавтра опять буддист, но плохой, послепослезавтра снова хороший, и это нормально.


Несравненное (anguttaram) поле заслуг это Ария Сангха, как уже неоднократно здесь упоминалось. И Прибежище принимается в Сангхе Благородных, и происходит это по велению сердца, а не потому, что какой- то монах согласился "дать" Прибежище. Тут была девушка Мария Смирнова, вроде хорошая и искренняя, так вот она была вынуждена ехать "за Прибежищем" аж в Петербург, ломая ноги в прямом смысле. Что это иное, как не манипуляции со стороны монаха?
И Ваш собственный пример опровергает то, что монах - он всегда монах. Вы же расстригались, да? Любой бхикку может расстричься и это происходит повсеместно. 
Ценность - это последователи Будды, которые следуют Арийскому Пути, а Путь - один и нет иной дороги для монаха и мирянина.

----------

Фил (01.08.2014), Шавырин (01.08.2014)

----------


## Жека

> Вы сильно ошибаетесь.


Я только буду рада,если я ошибаюсь.

----------

Шавырин (01.08.2014)

----------


## Фил

> само собой хорошие буддисты миряне - ценность, тока сравнивать не корректно, монах живёт, копит Вассы, учиться, практикует, а главное является в составе сангхи полем заслуг, миряне же - сегодня буддист, завтра ещё ктото, послезавтра опять буддист, но плохой, послепослезавтра снова хороший, и это нормально.


Вот вся проблема, что так и нет никакой "срединности". 
Все равно все в терминах "хорошо/плохо".
Мирянин - плохой, монах - хороший, монах - плохой, мирянин - хороший.
Почему это "хорошо"?
Почему "плохо"?

Что значит вообще "плохой буддист"?
Кто это оценивает?

----------

Thaitali (01.08.2014), Шавырин (01.08.2014)

----------


## sergey

Фил, мне не очень понятен посыл того, что вы пишете, т.е. что именно вы хотите сказать своими последними сообщениями. Но вы выпускаете из виду, на мой взгляд, очевидную вещь: монах живет (худо ли, хорошо ли) по правилам Винаи, введенным Буддой. Эти правила накладывают довольно-таки серьезные ограничения или наоборот предписания в отношении разных сторон жизни - питания, одежды, отношений с другими монахами и с мирянами и т.д. И в этом разница между мирянином и монахам очевидна. У меня такое впечатление по вашим сообщениям, что вы это обстоятельство вообще игнорируете.


А вы, кстати, себя позиционируете как буддиста или как стороннего наблюдателя (если как-то позиционируете в это отношении)?

----------

Кайто Накамура (09.02.2016), Сергей Ч (01.08.2014), Фил (01.08.2014)

----------


## Фил

> И в этом разница между мирянином и монахам очевидна.


Разница очевидна, как и при цветовой дифференциации штанов.
На основании чего делается вывод что монах лучше мирянина?
Чем "лучше" соблюдать Винаю и ограничивать себя?
Я это имел в виду.
Зачем сравнивать?
Т.е. каким образом вообще появляется выражение "плохой буддист"?
Под этим можно подразумевать человека плохо исполняющего ритуалы.
Но тогда буддизм сводится к ритуалистике.

----------

Шавырин (01.08.2014)

----------


## sergey

> Разница очевидна, как и при цветовой дифференциации штанов.
> На основании чего делается вывод что монах лучше мирянина?
> Чем "лучше" соблюдать Винаю и ограничивать себя?


Чем лучше соблюдать Винаю? Вообще-то тут надо рассказывать учение Будды. Если вы буддист, вам это должно бы быть знакомо. Дхамма-Виная дана Буддой для достижения учениками пробуждения, освобождения, ниббаны.
Речь по-моему идет не о том, кто из конкретных людей лучше, а кто хуже, скорее о том, что монах - это человек, который посвятил свою жизнь Дхамме Будды. Это вообще, в конкретном случае может быть по-разному.

----------

Кайто Накамура (09.02.2016), Мокроусов Вадим (02.08.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Чем лучше соблюдать Винаю? Вообще-то тут надо рассказывать учение Будды. Если вы буддист, вам это должно бы быть знакомо. Дхамма-Виная дана Буддой для достижения учениками пробуждения, освобождения, ниббаны.


Без соблюдения Винаи можно достичь Ниббаны? (только не пишите, что - нет)
Виная является достаточным условием для достижения Ниббаны? (только не пишите, что - да)

По моему Виная дана не для достижения пробуждения, а для регулирования внутреннего порядка в монастырях. Нет?
А для Пробуждения все таки другое было дано - 4 Благородных Истины?
Иначе достаточно было бы соблюдать ритуалы Винаи. Кстати именно такая точка зрения сейчас и доминирует, как в любой "нормальной" религии.

Поэтому и у людей и возникает вопрос "чем монах лучше?"
На этот вопрос ответить нельзя, оставаясь в рамках буддийской философии.

----------

Vladiimir (01.08.2014), Жека (01.08.2014), Шавырин (01.08.2014)

----------


## Жека

> Чем лучше соблюдать Винаю? Вообще-то тут надо рассказывать учение Будды. Если вы буддист, вам это должно бы быть знакомо. Дхамма-Виная дана Буддой для достижения учениками пробуждения, освобождения, ниббаны.
> Речь по-моему идет не о том, кто из конкретных людей лучше, а кто хуже, скорее о том, что монах - это человек, который посвятил свою жизнь Дхамме Будды. Это вообще, в конкретном случае может быть по-разному.


Виная - это дисциплина. У мирянина тоже есть дисциплина, и есть миряне, которые говорили о себе как об укрепившихся в Дхамма-Винае. И дисциплина в Учении Будды это не только соблюдение правил,это такой довольно детский уровень нравственности. Будда говорил об индрия-самваро сила - о совершенствовании ума при помощи укрощения органов чувств. Когда человек не влечется к звуку, формам, запахам...
А Виная как 227 правил появилась намного позднее самой Сангхи, и появилась как раз потому,что в Общину стали вступать менее способные монахи, чем это было изначально. 
Если монах занимается там строительством, политикой, обрядами - вы тоже скажете, что он посвятил жизнь Дхамме Будды? Где Будда такое говорил? 
Я ни  в коей мере не умаляю значимость Сангхи бхикку, но мы говори  о том, что Сангха и ее отношения с "миром" сильно изменились за это долгое время, и что наличие рясы не дает автоматом индульгенции, а мирянин не обязан закрывать глаза на все.

----------

Сергей Ч (01.08.2014), Фил (01.08.2014), Шавырин (01.08.2014)

----------


## sergey

> Я ни  в коей мере не умаляю значимость Сангхи бхикку, но мы говори  о том, что Сангха и ее отношения с "миром" сильно изменились за это долгое время, и что наличие рясы не дает автоматом индульгенции, а мирянин не обязан закрывать глаза на все.


А я говорю о другом, о том, что само то обстоятельство, что человек - монах является основанием для уважительного к нему отношения априори. А дальнейшее изучение того, какой он монах, может это отношение скорректировать, изменить. Впрочем, я считаю, что это - дело личного отношения, у разных мирян может быть подход разный. А например Фил, по-моему, вообще позиционировал себя как последователя скептиков (греческие философы были такие) и у него есть вопросы вообще к учению Будды и несогласия с ним. Так у постороннего человека могут быть разные мнения, его право.

----------

Сергей Ч (01.08.2014), Шавырин (01.08.2014)

----------


## Фил

> А я говорю о другом, о том, что само то обстоятельство, что человек - монах является основанием для уважительного к нему отношения априори.


Уважительного отношения _априори_ заслуживает любой человек, о котором мы ничего не знаем. Монах тут каким то особым образом не выделяется.




> А например Фил, по-моему, вообще позиционировал себя как последователя скептиков (греческие философы были такие) и у него есть вопросы вообще к учению Будды и несогласия с ним. Так у постороннего человека могут быть разные мнения, его право.


Да, для меня приемлем скептический, адогматический метод познания, чему, кстати, учил и Будда.
И чем больше я узнаю учение Будды, тем меньше у меня с ним несогласий, потому что существующие буддийские религиозные секты (школы) имеют к философии буддизма порой весьма отдаленное отношение. Тем не менее присутствуют умные люди, независимо от секты, к которой они себя относят, глубоко проникшие в то, чему учил Будда.
Когда кто-то на полном серьезе начинает холивары тхеравада/махаяна/ваджраяна это может вызвать только изумление и уж изумление вдвойне, если это человек по внешним атрибутам похожий на того, кто должен вроде как быть  - умнее.

----------

Thaitali (01.08.2014), Vladiimir (01.08.2014), Альбина (01.08.2014), Влад К (02.08.2014), Шавырин (01.08.2014)

----------


## sergey

> Уважительного отношения _априори_ заслуживает любой человек, о котором мы ничего не знаем. Монах тут каким то особым образом не выделяется.


Я имел в виду, что монах - человек, отказавшийся от ряда мирских вещей, принявший монашеские обеты, подчиняющийся правилам Винаи, вступивший в буддийскую сангху, т.е. буддийский монах, отличается всем этим от мирянина (выделяется особым образом относительно мирянина) и поэтому заслуживает особого уважения. Можете соглашаться с этим или нет, но смысл в свои слова я вкладывал такой, а не то, что "все люди достойны уважения".




> имеют к философии буддизма


Буддизм не сводится к философским штудиям в смысле академической философии. Есть три вещи: нравственность, собранность ума и мудрость (сиила, самадхи, пання). И первое является предпосылкой для второго, а второе - для третьего.

----------

Кайто Накамура (09.02.2016), Сергей Ч (01.08.2014), Фил (01.08.2014), Шавырин (01.08.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Я имел в виду, что монах - человек, отказавшийся от ряда мирских вещей, принявший монашеские обеты, подчиняющийся правилам Винаи, вступивший в буддийскую сангху, т.е. буддийский монах, отличается всем этим от мирянина (выделяется особым образом относительно мирянина) и поэтому заслуживает особого уважения. Можете соглашаться с этим или нет, но смысл в свои слова я вкладывал такой, а не то, что "все люди достойны уважения".


На основании внешнего вида Вы даете монаху больший этический гандикап.
Как это принято в Азии, где это является традицией. Это традиция.
Обоснования (ответа на вопросу "Почему я так должен поступать?") здесь нет.




> Буддизм не сводится к философским штудиям в смысле академической философии. Есть три вещи: нравственность, собранность ума и мудрость (сиила, самадхи, пання). И первое является предпосылкой для второго, а второе - для третьего.


Ох, как бы было хорошо, если бы буддизм не сводился к философии (для меня)  :Smilie: 
Сразу возникает вопрос, что такое "нравственность" ?
Но он возникает, наверное, только у меня. Потому что для других это - "очевидно".
Но вот кроме "очевидно" другого ответа то и нет.

Я понимаю, что можно процитировать все эти самма дхитти, самма вача и т.д., для ответа на дальнейшие вопросы углубится в сутты, но кончится весь этот поход - ничем (а он и не должен чем-то кончаться)

На раз уж монахи этого не понимают, чего уж там....

----------

Шавырин (01.08.2014)

----------


## Фил

Кстати, если ни с кем не общаться (как Робинзон Крузо), то проблема нравственности отпадет сама собой.

----------

Шавырин (04.01.2016)

----------


## Фил

Смотрите, я даже сразу не заметил:



> монах -
> человек, отказавшийся от ряда мирских вещей, 
> принявший монашеские обеты, подчиняющийся правилам Винаи, 
> вступивший в буддийскую сангху, т.е. буддийский монах, 
> *отличается всем этим* от мирянина (выделяется особым образом относительно мирянина) 
> *и поэтому заслуживает особого уважения*


Совершенное непонятно, как Вы перешли к "и поэтому"

Т.е. как я и говорил в начале темы. 
- Почему монах заслуживает уважения?
- Потому что он монах (потому что отличается, потому что не-мирянин, потому что отказался, вступил, подчиняется)
- А почему все перечисленное заслуживает уважения?
- Потому что он монах (потому что отличается, потому что не-мирянин, потому что отказался, вступил, подчиняется)
- А почему все перечисленное заслуживает уважения?
- Потому что он монах (потому что отличается, потому что не-мирянин, потому что отказался, вступил, подчиняется)
и так далее до бесконечности.

Традиции - это не плохо.
Но если отдавать себе в этом отчет, наверное будет лучше, конфронтаций будет меньше с теми, для кого это традицией не является.
Они же ведь не плохие люди или плохие буддисты.
Просто у них нет этой традиции, они не понимают, о чем вы говорите.

----------

Vladiimir (01.08.2014), Шавырин (01.08.2014)

----------


## sergey

Да нет, это видимо (судя по тому, что вы пишете в последних сообщениях) вам непонятно, почему следование Винае, отказ от ряда мирских вещей и т.д. может вызывать уважение. Я *не* приводил обоснования в виде замкнутого круга, как приводите вы. Почему это может вызывать уважение, на мой взгляд очевидно в контексте буддийского учения (p.s. и не только в контексте буддизма). К тому же в суттах об этом немало говорится, можно почитать. Если человек этого не понимает, то на мой взгляд, человек просто мало знаком с буддизмом. Я писал сюда, предполагая, что общаюсь в этой теме с буддистами, которые со всеми этими вещами знакомы. Если кто-то - нет, то рассказывать такому человеку про учение Будды я тут целью не ставил.

P.S. Да, я допускаю, что может быть и так, что человек знаком с буддийским учением, но всё равно не понимает, почему например следование Винае может вызывать уважение у кого-то. Мне кажется, что в такой ситуации тоже бывает сложно объяснить собеседнику почему так. Так же, как и в случае, если кому-то непонятно, почему честность, щедрость могут вызывать уважение у кого-то.

----------

Ersh (02.08.2014), Кайто Накамура (09.02.2016)

----------


## Фил

> на мой взгляд *очевидно* в контексте буддийского учения (p.s. и не только в контексте буддизма)





> К тому же в суттах об этом немало говорится, можно почитать.





> Если человек этого не понимает, то на мой взгляд, человек просто мало знаком с буддизмом.





> Если кто-то - нет, то рассказывать такому человеку про учение Будды я тут целью не ставил.


 :Facepalm:   :Facepalm:   :Facepalm:

----------

Шавырин (01.08.2014)

----------


## Шавырин

Мне интересно , "наши" монахи ходят с патрой по улицам российских городов ?

Если "да" , то где именно ?
Если "нет" , то почему ?

----------


## Жека

> Мне интересно , "наши" монахи ходят с патрой по улицам российских городов ?
> 
> Если "да" , то где именно ?
> Если "нет" , то почему ?


Да нет, конечно. И в Азии - то далеко не все ходят, многие просто едят в монастыре.
Почему - В России ответ очевиден)) Еще и с органами могут быть проблемы (попрошайничество, сектанство). Особенно на нынешней волне патриотической деградации и неумолимого роста духовности в виде освящения ракет и воплей о неприемлемости йоги для истинного православного.

----------

Ersh (02.08.2014), Сергей Ч (01.08.2014), Фил (01.08.2014), Шавырин (01.08.2014)

----------


## Шавырин

> Почему - В России ответ очевиден)) Еще и с органами могут быть проблемы (попрошайничество, сектанство). Особенно на нынешней волне патриотической деградации и неумолимого роста духовности в виде освящения ракет и воплей о неприемлемости йоги для истинного православного.


А разве это не является "нарушением предписания" (данного монахам Буддой) ?

Или есть специально оговоренные места (страны)?

Взял : " патра
 (санскр.) — чаша, используемая будд. монахами хинаяны для сбора подаяний; с нею они ежедневно по утрам обходили окрестное население, а потом съедали собранное после полудня в соответствии с правилами жизни общины. С П. в руках обычно изображаются все боги ранга будд, что должно подчеркивать монашеский аскетизм их жизни. — Н. Л. Жуковская


Буддизм. Словарь. — М.: Республика.  Н. Л. Жуковская, В. И. Корнев . 1992."

Буддизм ,вроде как, одна из официальных религий в России  :Frown:

----------


## sergey

Насколько я знаю, монах может ходить по улице, собирая подаяние, может есть в доме, куда его пригласили на обед хозяева, а также миряне могут приносить еду монахам (в монастырь). Так что именно ходить по улице не обязательно.
Насколько я помню, бханте Панньявудхо (Топпер) писал, что ходил кажется в Горелово, но потом местные жители что-то стали возражать (могу переврать, по памяти вспоминаю).

----------

Сергей Ч (01.08.2014), Фил (01.08.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

В этой теме уже говорилось, что монах заслуживает почтения уже хотя бы потому, что принимает значительно большее колличество обетов, чем мирянин, т.е. решает полностью посвятить свою жизнь Дхамме Будды. 




> "Он подобен пагоде, в которой хранятся реликвии Будды. Каждый должен знать, что пагода, даже если она сделана из грязи или песка, является священным объектом поклонения, поскольку там хранятся реликвии Будды. Даже если пагода сделана из столь недостойных материалов, хранимым там реликвиям следует выражать заслуженное уважение, поскольку они представляют Будду. Если даже такой пагоде выражено неуважение, человек накапливает неумелую камму. Даже если окрестности пагоды засорены пылью, мусором, экскрементами и прочим, сама пагода остаётся достойной глубокого уважения.	
> Если человек, видя пагоду со всем мусором, разбросанным по соседству, выказывает ей неуважение, он накапливает неумелую камму. Вот точно так же обычный монах содержит в себе миллионы Будд, хотя его ум запятнан тысячами загрязнений как мусор вокруг пагоды. Пока хоть одно правило монашеской дисциплины у этого человека остаётся, он достоин поклонения со стороны мирянина."
> 
> (дост. Леди Саядо)

----------

Ersh (02.08.2014), sergey (01.08.2014), Шавырин (02.08.2014)

----------


## Жека

> А разве это не является "нарушением предписания" (данного монахам Буддой) ?
> 
> Или есть специально оговоренные места (страны)?
> 
> Взял : " патра
>  (санскр.) — чаша, используемая будд. монахами хинаяны для сбора подаяний; с нею они ежедневно по утрам обходили окрестное население, а потом съедали собранное после полудня в соответствии с правилами жизни общины. С П. в руках обычно изображаются все боги ранга будд, что должно подчеркивать монашеский аскетизм их жизни. — Н. Л. Жуковская
> 
> 
> Буддизм. Словарь. — М.: Республика.  Н. Л. Жуковская, В. И. Корнев . 1992."
> ...


Нет, не нарушает. Монахам приносят дану миряне, то есть они в любом случае питаются "выпрошенной" пищей.

----------

Шавырин (02.08.2014)

----------


## Raudex

> Несравненное (anguttaram) поле заслуг это Ария Сангха, как уже неоднократно здесь упоминалось.


Anuttaraṃ, если что. Как уже столь же неоднократно упоминалось бхиккхусангха согласно Дакхинавибханга-сутты это высочайшее поле заслуг при отсутсвии Будды и бхиккхуни, выше чем отдельных Арийа, и даже отдельного Будды.


> Тут была девушка Мария Смирнова, вроде хорошая и искренняя, так вот она была вынуждена ехать "за Прибежищем" аж в Петербург, ломая ноги в прямом смысле. Что это иное, как не манипуляции со стороны монаха?


Насчёт Прибежищ это выбор каждого принимать ли формальный ритуал или ограничиться внутренним. Если человеку важно то до Питера доехать не такая уж даль.


> И Ваш собственный пример опровергает то, что монах - он всегда монах. Вы же расстригались, да? Любой бхикку может расстричься и это происходит повсеместно.


Когда расстригался был не монах, я разве утверждал что монах всегда монах? Я утверждаю что мирянин побывавший монахом лучшей поймёт других монахов, чем тот который не побывал.


> Ценность - это последователи Будды, которые следуют Арийскому Пути, а Путь - один и нет иной дороги для монаха и мирянина.


Путь один , практические наставления разные, чаще именно для монахов. Просветлённые миряне - редкость, чаще после наставлений они выбирают сангху.

----------


## Raudex

> Мне интересно , "наши" монахи ходят с патрой по улицам российских городов ?
> 
> Если "да" , то где именно ?
> Если "нет" , то почему ?


Иногда ходим, если человек готов обеспечить каноническую пиндапату, то есть в нужное время около 6 утра вы ждёте меня с едой на разумном расстоянии от места моего постоянного обитания, в противном случае это будет хождение впустую, что может и полезно для тренеровки ума, но всё таки не эффективно в плане накопления заслуг. Сердобольные христианки - максимум от кого можно ожидать пищи - они не в счёт, не правильная мотивация.
Чаще мы в России всё таки используем другие допустимые способы получения пищи. О них вам вкратце выше написали. Если интересно могу написать подробно по пунктам на пали.

----------

Шавырин (02.08.2014)

----------


## Жека

> Anuttaraṃ, если что. Как уже столь же неоднократно упоминалось бхиккхусангха согласно Дакхинавибханга-сутты это высочайшее поле заслуг при отсутсвии Будды и бхиккхуни, выше чем отдельных Арийа, и даже отдельного Будды.
> Путь один , практические наставления разные, чаще именно для монахов. Просветлённые миряне - редкость, чаще после наставлений они выбирают сангху.


Будда говорил о тех существах, дар которым принесет те или иные заслуги. Он сказал, что дар арии начиная с сотапанны это величайшие, неизмеримые заслуги. И вот стандартный рефрен в суттах
Ye puggalā aṭṭha sataṃ pasatthā, cattāri etāni yugāni honti; te dakkhiṇeyyā sugatassa sāvakā, etesu dinnāni mahapphalāni; idampi saṅghe ratanaṃ paṇītaṃ, etena saccena suvatthi hotu.
Восемь их, прославленных Праведным, четыре пары их, учеников Благословенного, достойных пожертвования: что даровано им, то принесет благие плоды. 
Редкость ли миряне, которые достигли арийства? Опять же обратимся к словам Будды, который отвечал на вопросы, есть ли в его Сангхе бхикку...бхиккуни.. упасаки.. упасики, которые достигли Дхаммы (для мирян там было, правда, перечисление до араханства, но тем не менее). Он сказал, что не одна сотня, а намного, намного больше мирян и мирянок, которые стали сотапаннами и выше. Думаю, после этого нет необходимости говорить о редкости.
Сангха это не только монашеская община, а четырехчастное собрание учеников Будды. Он говорил, что хвалит того, кто делает правильно и воспитывает свой ум правильно, вне зависимости от статуса. 
Я не знаю, почему вам так хочется принизить мирян и их роль, если честно.

----------

Vladiimir (01.08.2014), Фил (01.08.2014), Шавырин (02.08.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Иногда ходим, если человек готов обеспечить каноническую пиндапату





> Сердобольные христианки - максимум от кого можно ожидать пищи - они не в счёт, не правильная мотивация.


Ну почему "если" ?
Ну почему кто-то что-то должен "обеспечивать"?
Разве монахи на Ланке или в Бирме ходят "если" ? (Я не знаю, может Евгения ответит)
Ну почему даже про тех людей, которые готовы дать Вам еду, Вы говорите "они не в счет"?
Почему так относится к людям, которые ничего плохого не делают, а даже - помогают?!
Это же ведь все чувствуется невербально.

----------

Шавырин (02.08.2014)

----------


## Raudex

> Будда говорил о тех существах, дар которым принесет те или иные заслуги.


Перечитайте Дакхинавибханга-сутту что ли, а то неловко даже как то обсуждать, там речь конкретно о сангхе бхиккху, причём в качестве допущения это даже сангха kāsāvakaṇṭhā dussīlā pāpadhammā.
Насчёт мирян - ваше право выдвигать гипотезы, я останусь при своём - канонические просветлённые миряне относительная редкость, их золотой век - именно времена Будды, не было бы никакого смысла создавать бхиккхусангху, когда бы практика мирян была бы столь же эффективна именно в массе.

----------


## Raudex

> Сангха это не только монашеская община, а четырехчастное собрание учеников Будды.


Арийа сангха, когда упрминают её восьмичастный четырёхпарный аспект, имеют в виду тех кто достиг одной из 8 ступеней Арийа-пуггала (Sotāpattimagga/Sotāpattiphala, Sakadāgāmimagga/Sakadāgāmiphala, Anāgāmimagga/Anāgāmiphala, Arahatta-magga/Arahatta-phala). В том куске Ратнанасутты который вы тут представили речь о них.

----------


## Жека

> Перечитайте Дакхинавибханга-сутту что ли, а то неловко даже как то обсуждать, там речь конкретно о сангхе бхиккху, причём в качестве допущения это даже сангха kāsāvakaṇṭhā dussīlā pāpadhammā.
> Насчёт мирян - ваше право выдвигать гипотезы, я останусь при своём - канонические просветлённые миряне относительная редкость, их золотой век - именно времена Будды, не было бы никакого смысла создавать бхиккхусангху, когда бы практика мирян была бы столь же эффективна именно в массе.


При чем тут гипотезы? Вы слова Будды считаете гипотезой? То, что он говорил о тысячах мирян, которые стали ариями? И почему вы опять доказываете необходимость существования монахов - кто с этим- то спорит? 
Насчет упомянутой вами сутты ок, читаем. Дар арии от сотапанны и выше принесет неизмеримые, неподвластные исчислению заслуги - о чем и шла речь. 
By giving a gift to one who has entered upon the way to the realisation of the fruit of stream-entry, the offering may be expected to repay incalculably, immeasurably. What, then, should be said about giving a gift to a stream-enterer? What should be said about giving a gift to one who has entered upon the way to the realisation of the fruit of once-return.. .to a once-returner.. .to one who has entered upon the way to the realisation of the fruit of non-return.. .to a non-returner.. .to one who has entered upon the way to the realisation of the fruit of arahantship...to an arahant... to a paccekabuddha? What should be said about giving a gift to a Tathagata, accomplished and fully enlightened?

----------

Фил (01.08.2014), Шавырин (02.08.2014)

----------


## Raudex

> Ну почему "если" ?
> Ну почему кто-то что-то должен "обеспечивать"?


Классическая пиндапата должна быть определённым образом подготовлена, в противном случае это будет всего лишь дана отдельному монаху, на порядок более низкий эффект


> Разве монахи на Ланке или в Бирме ходят "если" ? (Я не знаю, может Евгения ответит)


Монахи в Таиланде ходят потому что мирянам нужны заслуги, в плане еды обычно и так нет никаких проблем. В Бирме, полагаю такие же мотивы. На Ланке классическая пиндапата практически мертва.


> Ну почему даже про тех людей, которые готовы дать Вам еду, Вы говорите "они не в счет"?
> Почему так относится к людям, которые ничего плохого не делают, а даже - помогают?!
> Это же ведь все чувствуется невербально.


Щедрость это хорошо, я не спорю, но дана бхиккхусангхе эффективна тогда когда донор правильно мотивирован, в противном случае, если это дано фактически из жалости, то пусть лучше отдаст тому кто голодает.

----------

Кайто Накамура (09.02.2016), Фил (01.08.2014)

----------


## Raudex

> При чем тут гипотезы? Вы слова Будды считаете гипотезой? То, что он говорил о тысячах мирян, которые стали ариями? И почему вы опять доказываете необходимость существования монахов - кто с этим- то спорит? 
> Насчет упомянутой вами сутты ок, читаем. Дар арии от сотапанны и выше принесет неизмеримые, неподвластные исчислению заслуги - о чем и шла речь. 
> By giving a gift to one who has entered upon the way to the realisation of the fruit of stream-entry, the offering may be expected to repay incalculably, immeasurably. What, then, should be said about giving a gift to a stream-enterer? What should be said about giving a gift to one who has entered upon the way to the realisation of the fruit of once-return.. .to a once-returner.. .to one who has entered upon the way to the realisation of the fruit of non-return.. .to a non-returner.. .to one who has entered upon the way to the realisation of the fruit of arahantship...to an arahant... to a paccekabuddha? What should be said about giving a gift to a Tathagata, accomplished and fully enlightened?


вы дальше читайте, про сангха-дану

----------


## Федор Ф

Почитается-то не отдельный монах, а *Путь в лице этого монаха*. Тот Путь, которым следует человек, отказываясь от мирского пути. Если это понимать, то и спорить не о чем.

----------

Ersh (02.08.2014), Фил (01.08.2014)

----------


## Жека

> Арийа сангха, когда упрминают её восьмичастный четырёхпарный аспект, имеют в виду тех кто достиг одной из 8 ступеней Арийа-пуггала (Sotāpattimagga/Sotāpattiphala, Sakadāgāmimagga/Sakadāgāmiphala, Anāgāmimagga/Anāgāmiphala, Arahatta-magga/Arahatta-phala). В том куске Ратнанасутты который вы тут представили речь о них.


Так мы в них и принимаем Прибежище. В тех, у кого открылось чистое, незамутненное око Дхаммы (Сотапанна) и кто полностью освободился от всех оков (Арахант). 
В стихах монахов и монахинь говорится, что когда он (она) достигли Пробуждения, то они перестали есть поданную пищу в долг, то есть теперь они - не должники, а то самое неизмеримое поле заслуг для мира.

----------

Фил (01.08.2014)

----------


## Жека

> вы дальше читайте, про сангха-дану


Я читала дальше. Даже плохой монах есть поле заслуг, да. Но это ничему не противоречит.

----------

Фил (01.08.2014)

----------


## Raudex

> Так мы в них и принимаем Прибежище. В тех, у кого открылось чистое, незамутненное око Дхаммы (Сотапанна) и кто полностью освободился от всех оков (Арахант).


просто вы там упомянули сангху мирян....


> В стихах монахов и монахинь говорится, что когда он (она) достигли Пробуждения, то они перестали есть поданную пищу в долг, то есть теперь они - не должники, а то самое неизмеримое поле заслуг для мира.


Верно, как индивидуальные объекты щедрости, но как индивидуальные они проигрывают как объект бхиккхусангхе, ну и там ещё там есть варианты которые ныне не возможны. А также варианты допускающие не полное физическое присутствие сангхи перед донором.

----------


## Raudex

> Я читала дальше. Даже плохой монах есть поле заслуг, да. Но это ничему не противоречит.


 Нет, там не так.



> _Ананда, в будущем последние монахи [в линии посвящения], будут {носить лишь} жёлтую полоску на шее, и будут являться монахами лишь по одному названию, лишённые нравственности и ведущие безнравственный образ жизни. 
> И таким безнравственным людям можно будет сделать подношение с намерением сделать дар Сангхе.
>  Ананда, и я утверждаю, что даже в этом случае выгода от такого подношения будет неизмерима и безгранична.
>  Na tvevāhaṃ, ānanda, kenaci pariyāyena saṅghagatāya dakkhiṇāya pāṭipuggalikaṃ dānaṃ mahapphalataraṃ vadāmi
> Ананда, и я даже не говорю о том, что благой плод от подношения, сделанного Сангхе, больше, чем благой плод от подношения, сделанного конкретной личности._

----------


## Фил

Raudex, но монах то тут ни при чем. Монах здесь символ, и дана - символична. Тут не говорится, что даже у никудышного монаха - нимб. А вот уж подадут ему точно из жалости, а не из уважения.

----------


## Raudex

> Raudex, но монах то тут ни при чем. Монах здесь символ, и дана - символична. Тут не говорится, что даже у никудышного монаха - нимб. А вот уж подадут ему точно из жалости, а не из уважения.


При определённых условиях единичному монаху можно дать сангха-дану (Через предварительное прошение: _‘Ettakā me bhikkhū saṅghato uddissathā’ti dānaṃ deti - «Пусть Сангха назначит такое-то число монахов для получения моих подношений»_), вне зависимости есть у него нимб или нет. Обычно имеющиеся стандартные маршруты в деревне организованы именно так, если появляется новый маршрут - следует прошение, тогда монахи идут.

А если подают из жалости то жаль таких доноров, впустую тратят еду. В Азии однако народ хорошо подготовлен в плане матчасти и понимает как и с какими мотивами должна быть подана еда, и соответственно благодарит бхиккху за такую возможность.

----------

Фил (01.08.2014)

----------


## Raudex

кстати комментарии добавляют что так может быть послан за сангха-даной саманера, и даже параджичный "монах", но у меня тут сомнения есть, хотя традиция комментарии чтит.

----------

Фил (01.08.2014)

----------


## Жека

> просто вы там упомянули сангху мирян....Верно, как индивидуальные объекты щедрости, но как индивидуальные они проигрывают как объект бхиккхусангхе, ну и там ещё там есть варианты которые ныне не возможны. А также варианты допускающие не полное физическое присутствие сангхи перед донором.


Выигрывают - проигрывают, мы что, на базаре?
В суттах сказано - неизмеримое поле заслуг. Мы будем подсчеты вести? Каким образом?
Мне кажется, что делать дану с мыслью, что я что- то получу за это - это не есть высшее даяние, а вот давать "от души", не считая, что ты там в ответ получишь и не делая разделения в уме - вот это истинная щедрость.

----------

Карма Палджор (01.08.2014), Фил (01.08.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (02.08.2014), Шавырин (02.08.2014)

----------


## Raudex

> Выигрывают - проигрывают, мы что, на базаре?
> В суттах сказано - неизмеримое поле заслуг. Мы будем подсчеты вести? Каким образом? Мне кажется, что делать дану с мыслью, что я что- то получу за это - это не есть высшее даяние, а вот давать "от души", не считая, что ты там в ответ получишь и не делая разделения в уме - вот это истинная щедрость.


Так как в сутте сказано, Будда именно такой "базарный" подход и рекомендует своей мачехе, объясняя ей в виде иерархии какая дана весомее, в то время как та именно вот так эмоционально "от души", как вы предлагаете, стремиться поднести лично ему. Вот это на мой взгляд как раз и есть торг: "этот монах мил, хорош, свят, воодушевляет меня - ему я за это дану дам, а эта сангха - гадкие лицемеры, и они от меня ничего не получат"

----------

Кайто Накамура (09.02.2016)

----------


## Шавырин

> я останусь при своём - канонические просветлённые миряне относительная редкость.


Можете ли Вы назвать "канонически" просветлённых монахов вашей традиции ?

----------

Жека (02.08.2014)

----------


## Raudex

> Можете ли Вы назвать "канонически" просветлённых монахов вашей традиции ?


В Каноне масса просветлённых бхиккху и бхиккхуни упомянуто поимённо, гораздо больше чем мирян.
За пределами Канона вопрос открыт, так как доказательство просветлённости кого то конкретного в компетенции лишь просветлённых.

----------

Шавырин (02.08.2014)

----------


## Поляков

> само собой хорошие буддисты миряне - ценность, тока сравнивать не корректно, монах живёт, копит Вассы, учиться, практикует, а главное является в составе сангхи полем заслуг, миряне же - сегодня буддист, завтра ещё ктото, послезавтра опять буддист, но плохой, послепослезавтра снова хороший, и это нормально.


Получается, что мирянин оличается от монаха только накоплением Васс. Есть еще, конечно, обеты, но главные одинаковы у тех и других, а второстепенные (типа запрета залезать на деревья) даже не знаю насколько необходимы. Если все-таки на дерево залезть, то архатом уже не станешь?

----------

Фил (02.08.2014)

----------


## Фил

Виная к архатству отношения не имеет. Но по деревьям и без Винаи лазить не хочется  :Smilie:

----------


## Жека

> В Каноне масса просветлённых бхиккху и бхиккхуни упомянуто поимённо, гораздо больше чем мирян.
> За пределами Канона вопрос открыт, так как доказательство просветлённости кого то конкретного в компетенции лишь просветлённых.


Читаем из бесед с Ваччхаготтой
Vaccha, not one, not one hundred, not two hundred, not three hundred, not four hundred, not five hundred. There are many more lay disciples of mine, who have destroyed the five lower bonds to the sensual world, and born spontaneously would not proceed...
Vaccha, not one, not one hundred, not two hundred, not three hundred, not four hundred, not five hundred. There are many more lay disciples of mine, wearing white clothes leadingthe holy life, while partaking sensual pleasures and doing the work in the dispensation have dispelled doubts Have become confident of what should and should not be done and do not need a teacher any more.

Да, про арахатов не говорится, но про огромное число ариев вплоть до анагаминов -  сказано прямо. 
И уж точно Будда никогда не унижал мирян и не умалял их способностей к развитию ума - хотя их возможности в этом отношении были намного меньшими, чем у монахов (мирянину надо зарабатывать на жизнь, заботиться о детях и тд).

----------

Фил (02.08.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (03.08.2014), Шавырин (02.08.2014)

----------


## Жека

> Так как в сутте сказано, Будда именно такой "базарный" подход и рекомендует своей мачехе, объясняя ей в виде иерархии какая дана весомее, в то время как та именно вот так эмоционально "от души", как вы предлагаете, стремиться поднести лично ему. Вот это на мой взгляд как раз и есть торг: "этот монах мил, хорош, свят, воодушевляет меня - ему я за это дану дам, а эта сангха - гадкие лицемеры, и они от меня ничего не получат"


Так как монахов много, а денег у конкретных мирян мало,то логично,что они будут поддерживать хороших монахов, которые следуют Пути Будды, а не дурных. Мы же все тут не Анатхапиндики и не Висакхи.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> тока сравнивать не корректно, монах живёт, копит Вассы, учиться, практикует, а главное является в составе сангхи полем заслуг, миряне же - сегодня буддист, завтра ещё ктото, послезавтра опять буддист, но плохой, послепослезавтра снова хороший


Редчайший и напыщенный бред. Предлагаю все присутствующим взглянуть на фото некоторых учителей (правда в другой теме) и сделать для самих себя выводы: а) много ли среди них монахов; в) влияет ли их "не-монашество" на уровень реализации:

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post668628

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post668631




> миряне же - сегодня буддист, завтра ещё ктото, послезавтра опять буддист, но плохой, послепослезавтра снова хороший


Ага-ага... Это мне напомнило о том (за подробностями я, право, не следил), что человек, эти слова написавший - сам "монах"-расстрига. Я же не ошибаюсь, правда? ... То есть сегодня монах - завтра не монах. Рясу снял, но остался "монашеский" гонор, который позволяет поучать никчемных мирян...

Нет у меня уважения к таким людям: хоть три рясы пусть оденут. Ноль целых ноль десятых. Если это и есть "поле заслуг", тогда я - минимум тибетский тулку!  :Smilie:

----------

Шавырин (02.08.2014), Эделизи (02.08.2014)

----------


## Жека

> Получается, что мирянин оличается от монаха только накоплением Васс. Есть еще, конечно, обеты, но главные одинаковы у тех и других, а второстепенные (типа запрета залезать на деревья) даже не знаю насколько необходимы. Если все-таки на дерево залезть, то архатом уже не станешь?


Я уже писала, что Виная ситуативна - то есть был прецедент, была чья-то жалоба и в ответ на это формулировалось предписание. Часто это было связано с пожеланиями общества того времени, например, индусы считали, что в деревьях живут духи, и бхикку не разрешалось срезать ветки и срывать плоды растений. Если не знать историй появления тех или иных правил, то можно впасть в крайность, считая, что правила самоценны сами по себе, в то время как они создавались для удобства комфортного проживания большого количества людей из разных каст и с разным культурным бэкграундом. Например, не допускается чавкать за столом, высовывать язык -  чтобы окружающим было приятно принимать пищу рядом с тобой. 
Были араханты, которые нарушали какие- то мелкие предписания.

----------

Ho Shim (02.08.2014), Фил (02.08.2014), Шавырин (02.08.2014)

----------


## Ho Shim

> Получается, что мирянин оличается от монаха только накоплением Васс. Есть еще, конечно, обеты, но главные одинаковы у тех и других, а второстепенные (типа запрета залезать на деревья) даже не знаю насколько необходимы. Если все-таки на дерево залезть, то архатом уже не станешь?


Вообще, сам Будда творчески относился к Винае. Чего стоит история, про то, как он решил "попросить" монаха из сангхи за то, что он хотел еще одни скандалии сверх положенного. На что тот, возмутился, - "Ничего себе! Тут один монах постоянно в деревню к "мегерам" бегает, и ничего, а меня за сандалии!" На что Будда отвел его к ручью и попросил набрать воды в чашу, потом насыпал в нее соли и спросил, - как, солёно? Да, ответил тот. Потом бросил соль в ручей и попросил набрать воды. А эта вода, как, солёна? Не очень, ответил тот. ***_ Знатоки, поправьте меня, если я не прав)_

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ага-ага... Это мне напомнило о том (за подробностями я, право, не следил), что человек, эти слова написавший - сам "монах"-расстрига. Я же не ошибаюсь, правда?


Ошибаетесь: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post622479

----------

Сергей Ч (03.08.2014), Шавырин (03.08.2014)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Ошибаетесь


Абсолютно не ошибаюсь. Все точно так, как я и описал: вчера - монах, сегодня - не монах, завтра - опять монах. И какое тогда у кого вообще имеется моральное право упрекать "мирян" в том, что сегодня они - "буддисты", а завтра - не "буддисты"? 




> (...) особенно среди русскоязычных мирян, которые с радостью и особым цинизмом воспользуются случаем что бы покопаться в грязном белье нерадивого монаха, вынести вердикт и научить его как и что ему надлежит делать и как мыслить


По процитированному сообщению отлично видно, что у человека все происходит в точности так же, как описывают мои учителя - Намкай Норбу Ринпоче, лама Оле Нидал, да и другие тоже. 

Рассказываю примерно с их слов и не про конкретного форумного "монаха", а в целом. Абсолютно одинаковая и банальная схема: некто имеет проблемы с социумом, причем, как я понимаю, весьма серьезные. Наличие убогой "сансары" вокруг себя его категорически не устраивает, несуществующая душа "стремится к прекрасному" и выбор падает на буддийское монашество (как вариант - православный монастырь, ашрам Индии или подобное "духовное" место). 

Но любые проблемы (как подтвердят опять же мои учителя) сидят внутри, а не снаружи. И если человек "убегает в монашество" не с целью разобраться со своей внутренней проблемной ситуацией и понять ее (в чем, собственно говоря, и заключается _цель буддизма_), а исключительно с эскапистской мотивацией, то и результат будет соответствующим. 

Проходит какое-то время, человек снимает с себя обеты и появляется в социуме. И обнаруживает, что проблемы-то никуда не делись. Более того - их стало гораздо больше: дети некормленные сидят по лавкам, экс-жена изо всех сил старается их прокормить, недобрым словом вспоминая "духовного" папочку. Родственники имеют свойство стареть, болеть и умирать, и им требуется все больше заботы и ухода. А профессиональные навыки неудержимо устарели или исчезли в принципе. И, самое главное, - исчезло желание и мотивация к производительному труду (хотя бы с той банальной целью, что нужно худо-бедно обеспечивать себя, родного и любимого). 

Наш экс-монах некоторое время пытается все же "вписаться" в социум и найти себе работу. Причем амбиций, как правило, у таких людей много (типа я хочу работать исключительно программистом, причем мне подавай вокруг соответствующее "буддийское" окружение), но навыков осталось мало. 

Я сам хорошо знаю компьютерно-линуксовую среду и прекрасно понимаю, что если ты выпал из нее примерно на годик, то ты - безнадежно устарел! Поэтому у нашего гипотетического персонажа большая часть времени уходит не на реальные поиски работы, а на _обсуждение_ этих _попыток_ поисков (в том числе и на "духовном" форуме). Кстати, именно так и вышло в нашем конкретном случае: были открыты аж три(!) темы - одна по поводу своего "расстрижения", вторая - по поводу "поисков" работы, третья - целиком посвящена обсуждению(!) этих поисков.

Проходит, как правило, месяцев восемь-десять... Результат этих "поисков" однозначен - НОЛЬ! Что интересно лично мне: ну если ты здоровый и взрослый парень и при этом жалуешься на невозможность(!) найти работу в многомиллионном городе - так иди и мети улицы с узбеками или поработай грузчиком с таджиками в универсаме. К примеру, в одном вполне середнячковом российском городе мигранты, которые работают у моего друга в бригаде подсобниками, выкладывая тротуарную плитку, получают примерно тысячу в день... Но поскольку на форуме сидеть гораздо комфортнее, чем вкалывать в компании гастарбайтеров, работа так и не найдена. А проблемы, как я уже упоминал, остаются. 

Поэтому вторично принимается "единственно верное" решение. Так сказать "попытка-два": "Всё! Я окончательно _понял_, что сансара - не для меня! Надену-ка я снова рясу!" Форумные присутствующие умиляются такому настойчивому буддийскому подвижничеству и щедро расставляют под сообщением множественные "_пасибы_": "Надо же, какой однако духовный человек!"

... Кстати, лично я офигеваю (и другого-то слова подобрать не могу), сколько "спасибо", к примеру, было поставлено под сообщением о "расстрижении" - почти 70(!)... И 30 - под сообщением о "провале адаптации в миру". То есть, по сути, человек дважды признается во том, что его эксперименты потерпели крах, ... а форумный народ его радостно и единодушно благодарит за такие признания. Нонсенс!

Поэтому, уж извините, мои дорогие, это - не Сангха. И это - не объект Прибежища. По крайней мере - не для меня.  :Smilie:

----------

Шавырин (03.08.2014)

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Поэтому, уж извините, мои дорогие, это - не Сангха. И это - не объект Прибежища. По крайней мере - не для меня.


тема свелась к тому, что сейчас, в России есть несколько человек, соблюдающих полные монашеские обеты, которых можно пересчитать по пальцам одной руки. Что Вы порекомендуете для исправления этой ситуации?:

(из песни) 
Век жуем матюги с молитвами.
Век живем, хоть шары нам выколи.
Спим да пьем сутками и литрами.
И не поем. Петь уже отвыкли.

т.е. в топике иногда поступали конструктивные предложения для формирования Сангхи (не похожей на БТСР наличием полных монахов) - от бережного отношения к тому, что есть и создаётся (не нравятся действия какого-то монаха-тхеравадина, напишите письмо его упочае, вместо форумных бурь), до соседей по даче. Или Вам это не нужно? Если не нужно, так подумайте о тех, кто спит да пьёт сутками и литрами

если в монашестве Вам не приемлемо 


> Но любые проблемы (как подтвердят опять же мои учителя) сидят внутри, а не снаружи. И если человек "убегает в монашество" не с целью разобраться со своей внутренней проблемной ситуацией и понять ее (в чем, собственно говоря, и заключается _цель буддизма_), а исключительно с эскапистской мотивацией, то и результат будет соответствующим.


 то нужно учитывать такое: у буддийского практика правильная мотивация всё равно сформируется - рано или поздно, в этом отношении выбора у него нет. 

относительно приезжающих Учителей - некоторых из них современный "западный буддизм" вполне устраивает, есть чем заняться. Они же тоже практикуют, поля возделывают, а иногда - собирают урожай. Так что при оценке монахов рекомендуется оценивать всю ситуацию, в которой такие монахи находятся, пользы больше, и для Вас, и для них, и для сонных алкоголиков

----------

Сергей Ч (03.08.2014)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> в России есть несколько человек, соблюдающих полные монашеские обеты, которых можно пересчитать по пальцам одной руки. Что Вы порекомендуете для исправления этой ситуации?


Дружище, а с чего вдруг Вы решили, что меня как-то вообще "беспокоит" эта ситуация? Или что ее надо как-то "исправлять"?

В рамках тех двух традиций, к которым я имею радость принадлежать, монахам, монашеству или каким-то там "полным монашеским обетам" не придают абсолютно никакого значения (прошу прощения, если кого-то этот прискорбный факт может обидеть или затронуть). Поэтому если есть в России какие-то монахи - отлично, нет - тоже неплохо. На дальнейшую передачу Дхармы и на буддийскую практику, равно как и на их качество,  наличие/отсутствие монахов никак не влияет, уж поверьте...  :Smilie: 




> в топике иногда поступали конструктивные предложения для формирования Сангхи


Да формируйте, сколько угодно. У "нас" и у "вас" - просто разные взгляды на то, что является "Сангхой". Равно как и на то - в чем именно принимается буддийское Прибежище и какой настоящий смысл оно в себе заключает.




> не нравятся действия какого-то монаха-тхеравадина, напишите письмо его упочае, вместо форумных бурь


А кто Вам сказал, что я собираюсь куда-то там писать? Я, признаться, даже не знаю, кто такие эти "упочаи" и с чем именно их употребляют...

И где Вы вообще обнаружили какие-то "бури"? ... Зачем передергивать-то? Я всегда выражаюсь достаточно безэмоционально и корректно, в рамках приличий. Но вот высказывать свое личное и частное мнение по тому или иному поводу любым способом (хоть письменным, хоть устным) - мое неотъемлемое право, которое закреплено законодательно. 




> Или Вам это не нужно? Если не нужно, так подумайте о тех, кто спит да пьёт сутками и литрами


Нет. Мне это не нужно. 

Кроме того, мне трудно логически сопоставить "нужность" или "ненужность" чего-либо (допустим - монахов с полными обетами, проживающими в России) с наличием тех, кто "спит да пьет сутками да литрами". У каждого в жизни - свои цели и задачи, поэтому, кстати, я вообще не вижу особого смысла "думать" о наличии последней категории граждан, ибо всегда исхожу из очень простого принципа - каждый человек целиком и полностью отвечает за себя САМ... и только исключительно САМ может помочь себе. В противном случае, из-за доброты и милосердия будд во всех мирах давным-давно ходили бы одни только просветленные. Но таких чудес НЕ бывает!

----------

Фил (03.08.2014), Шавырин (03.08.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Поэтому, уж извините, мои дорогие, это - не Сангха. И это - не объект Прибежища. По крайней мере - не для меня. )


"На обыденном или мирском уровне Сангха означает общину монахов (Bhikkhu-Saṅgha). Под этим понятием подразумевается сообщество людей, управляемое строго определёнными правилами. Возможность стать членом Сангхи открыта для любого человека, удовлетворяющего требуемым стандартам. Для вступлению в эту общину необходимо лишь пройти церемонию посвящения в соответствии с правилами, описанными в Винае, своде правил монашеской дисциплины.

Однако, община монахов не является сама по себе Сангхой как третьим составляющим прибежища. Сангха, являющаяся прибежищем – это не общественный институт, а неформализованное множество последователей, объединяющее всех тех, кто постиг глубинную сущность учения Будды. Сангха как прибежище – это замечательная община, состоящая только из благородных личностей, то есть из людей, обладающих высоким духовным уровнем. Входящие в неё люди связаны друг с другом не формальным членством, а невидимой нитью внутренней самореализации. Для автоматического вступления в эту общину нужно лишь достичь той самой реализации.

Сангха монахов и Сангха благородных являются разными понятиями. Их смысл различен по двум причинам. Во-первых, многие монахи (подавляющее большинство) являются обычными людьми (puthujjana) и поэтому не могут служить прибежищем. Во-вторых в Сангху благородных личностей могут входить и миряне. Членство в ней зависит сугубо от достижений в духовной практике, а не от получения монашеского посвящения. Любой человек (мирянин или монах), познавший учение Будды с помощью прямого знания, автоматически входит в неё в момент этого достижения."

(Бхиккху Бодхи)

----------

Жека (03.08.2014), Фил (03.08.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (03.08.2014)

----------


## Eternal Jew

_Mea culpa, mea maxima culpa_... но к своему прискорбию - я не знаю, кто такой Бхиккху Бодхи.

----------

Нико (03.08.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Абсолютно не ошибаюсь. Все точно так, как я и описал: вчера - монах, сегодня - не монах, завтра - опять монах. И какое тогда у кого вообще имеется моральное право упрекать "мирян" в том, что сегодня они - "буддисты", а завтра - не "буддисты"?


Право -- такое ж, как у всякого Этернала -- попрекать _искреннего в своих признаниях_, пусть и небезупречного, монаха его временным вынужденным расстрижением.




> (...) особенно среди русскоязычных мирян, которые с радостью и особым цинизмом воспользуются случаем что бы покопаться в грязном белье нерадивого монаха, вынести вердикт и научить его как и что ему надлежит делать и как мыслить
> 			
> 		
> 
> По процитированному сообщению отлично видно, что у человека все происходит в точности так же, как описывают мои учителя - Намкай Норбу Ринпоче, лама Оле Нидал, да и другие тоже.


Ссылка Вами дана не на процитированное чуть выше сообщение. Если так и программируете -- мои соболезнования.




> Кстати, лично я офигеваю (и другого-то слова подобрать не могу), сколько "спасибо", к примеру, было поставлено под сообщением о "расстрижении" - почти 70(!)... И 30 - под сообщением о "провале адаптации в миру". То есть, по сути, человек дважды признается во том, что его эксперименты потерпели крах, ... а форумный народ его радостно и единодушно благодарит за такие признания.


Возможен ведь и иной вариант оценки обилия благодарностей за эти сообщения: в первом случае автору были выражены сочувствие (в силу понимания сложности его ситуации, _для чего не нужно иметь семи пядей во лбу, а достаточно минимального сострадания_) и признательность за искренность, а во втором -- одобрили его возвращение в Сангху, ибо русских монахов -- всего-ничего, а жизнь у них, действительно...
И отсюда -- вопрос: почему из всех возможных вариантов понимания/толкования этих "спасиб" лично Вы выбрали, _как у Вас, к слову и заведено_, самый негативный?




> Поэтому, уж извините, мои дорогие, это - не Сангха. И это - не объект Прибежища. По крайней мере - не для меня.


Во-первых, никто не настаивает, чтобы некто Этернал хоть сколь-нибудь почитал бхикку-сангху: это его личная беда и проблема -- непочтительность, сопровождаемая самодовольной хулой...
Во-вторых -- опять вопрос: почему из всех вариантов отношения к чужой проблемной ситуации Вами в итоге выбирается единственный: радостно или самодовольно осуждающий тотально всю Сангху?

----------

Raudex (03.08.2014), Кайто Накамура (09.02.2016), Сергей Ч (03.08.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (03.08.2014)

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Дружище, а с чего вдруг Вы решили, что меня как-то вообще "беспокоит" эта ситуация? Или что ее надо как-то "исправлять"?


если постите по этому поводу - значит беспокоит, клеши так сказать - "работают" жажда обладать, жажда быть, жажда избыть, посты пишутся соответствующие. Поэтому принял такое решение, побеспокоиться с Вами, за компанию




> Да формируйте, сколько угодно. У "нас" и у "вас" - просто разные взгляды на то, что является "Сангхой". Равно как и на то - в чем именно принимается буддийское Прибежище и какой настоящий смысл оно в себе заключает.


смысл в том, чтобы взгляды-воззрения соответствовали правильному воззрению из Благородного Восьмеричного Пути. Вместо "нас" и вас", без всяких там разниц





> А кто Вам сказал, что я собираюсь куда-то там писать? Я, признаться, даже не знаю, кто такие эти "упочаи" и с чем именно их употребляют...


 здесь же пишете, а та форма записи, которая была предложена не сеет распри, не рассказывает то, что может поссорить людей, её ещё называют правильной речью. Получить представление о том, кто такие упочаи, можно после прочитывания всей этой темы, а не только раздражающих постов Raudex




> неотъемлемое право, которое закреплено законодательно.


http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....BC%D0%BE%D1%80 пост 3546





> Нет. Мне это не нужно. 
> 
> Кроме того, мне трудно логически сопоставить "нужность" или "ненужность" чего-либо (допустим - монахов с полными обетами, проживающими в России) с наличием тех, кто "спит да пьет сутками да литрами". У каждого в жизни - свои цели и задачи, поэтому, кстати, я вообще не вижу особого смысла "думать" о наличии последней категории граждан, ибо всегда исхожу из очень простого принципа - каждый человек целиком и полностью отвечает за себя САМ... и только исключительно САМ может помочь себе. В противном случае, из-за доброты и милосердия будд во всех мирах давным-давно ходили бы одни только просветленные. Но таких чудес НЕ бывает!


это что: опять - как водится?

Не быть помощником других,
Не давать им в нужде, –
Таков плод Сансары.
Лучше, вместо этого, отвергнуть идею "себя".

http://board.buddhist.ru/entry.php?b=933

далее?

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Ссылка Вами дана не на процитированное чуть выше сообщение.


Если кому-то включить свои мыслительные способности на полную мощность,  :Smilie:  как вариант - просто надеть очки, то хорошо станет видно, что там - целых ДВЕ ссылки. Одна из них - в скобках с отточием. И они между собою никак НЕ сопрягаются... Стало яснее?




> Если так и программируете -- мои соболезнования.


Хороший (и очередной!) пример ментальных проекций. Я никогда и ни в одном сообщении НЕ упоминал, что я что-то там "программирую"... А человек чуть выше читает непонятное слово "Линукс" и дальше вполне естественным образом делает абсолютно логичное и *не*правильное  :Smilie:  умозаключение: "О! Линукс - это-что то такое сложное; им могут заниматься только(!) программисты!" Ну и соответственно пишет далее: "Если так и программируете..." 

Имено так и работает человеческий ум. Отличный пример!  :Smilie:  Спасибо!

А вообще, мне искренне хотелось надеяться, что такой всплеск эмоций (см. выше) вызван исключительно жарою...  :Smilie:  Поэтому все остальное и не комментирую особо.

***

Кстати, друзья мои, - а в чем вобще проблема-то у вас? Ну... если желаете поклоняться монашеской рясе (ибо ее ношение, как я понимаю, и как уже сообщал топикстартер, чуть ли не автоматически свидетельствует об ореоле святости, благости и непогрешимости у надевшего ее человека) - ну так нет никаких проблем: можете взять сие одеяние, повесить его возле алтаря и отбивать ему поклоны. 

Я же и не против вовсе!  :Smilie:  ... Только умоляю присутствующих - не тащите насильно кланяться рясе остальных, то есть тех, кто не хочет!  Договорились?

----------

Фил (04.08.2014), Шавырин (04.08.2014)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> если постите по этому поводу


Не смешите мою бабушку! Вопрос был поставлен таков:




> * в России есть несколько человек, соблюдающих полные монашеские обеты, которых можно пересчитать по пальцам одной руки. Что Вы порекомендуете для исправления этой ситуации?*


С какой это стати я что-то вообще ПИСАЛ на эту тему, если она меня беспокоит примерно так же, как и прошлогодние листья. Не передергивайте. Мне "эта" ситуация - что там творится в Рассее с полными монашескими обетами - глубочайшим образом безразлична; с какого ж черта она меня должна волновать, а тем более - стал бы я на эту тему что-то еще и писать?  :Smilie: 




> далее?


Далее - не будет. Я уже все сказал, что хотел, а обсасывать по кругу и до бесконечности чужие слова я предоставляю остальным форумным любителям этим заниматься...

Если кто-то хочет "далее" - пусть покупает или скачивает книжку моего доброго знакомца доктора Томека Ленерта и внимательно читает ее. Она - лучшее противоядие от благоговения перед "святостью" всех монахов и прочих "духовных" людей.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Если кому-то включить свои мыслительные способности на полную мощность,  как вариант - просто надеть очки, то хорошо станет видно, что там - целых ДВЕ ссылки. Одна из них - в скобках с отточием. И они между собою никак НЕ сопрягаются... Стало яснее?


Кого путаем, делая вид, будто, мол, проясняем?
Ссылка там, цитатой не являющася, была -- одна, как и одна -- цитата, не имеющая ссылки.




> Хороший (и очередной!) пример ментальных проекций.  Я никогда и ни в одном сообщении НЕ упоминал, что я что-то там "программирую"... А человек чуть выше читает непонятное слово "Линукс" и дальше вполне естественным образом делает абсолютно логичное и *не*правильное  умозаключение: "О! Линукс - это-что то такое сложное; им могут заниматься только(!) программисты!" Ну и соответственно пишет далее: "Если так и программируете..."


Значит, и программировать -- тоже толком не умеете?




> А вообще, мне искренне хотелось надеяться, что такой всплеск эмоций (см. выше) вызван исключительно жарою...  Поэтому все остальное и не комментирую особо.


Логично: на заданные -- риторические по сути -- вопросы отвечать... это себе же полный некомфорт выйдет, потому, примитивно виляя и подменяя, опять сделаем вид, на этот раз -- что там был "всплеск эмоций".




> ***
> 
> Кстати, друзья мои, - а в чем вобще проблема-то у вас? Ну... если желаете поклоняться монашеской рясе (ибо ее ношение, как я понимаю, и как уже сообщал топикстартер, чуть ли не автоматически свидетельствует об ореоле святости, благости и непогрешимости у надевшего ее человека) - ну так нет никаких проблем: можете взять сие одеяние, повесить его возле алтаря и отбивать ему поклоны. 
> 
> Я же и не против вовсе!  ... Только умоляю присутствующих - не тащите насильно кланяться рясе остальных, то есть тех, кто не хочет!  Договорились?


Умница Этернал: вместо извинений буддийскому монаху, ошибочно, но радостно названному им расстригой, сам же предложил явную глупость, приписав её "друзьям моим", которую тут же и отклонил...

----------


## Raudex

> Получается, что мирянин оличается от монаха только накоплением Васс. Есть еще, конечно, обеты, но главные одинаковы у тех и других, а второстепенные (типа запрета залезать на деревья) даже не знаю насколько необходимы. Если все-таки на дерево залезть, то архатом уже не станешь?


Нет, я имел в виду практическую сторону, сранение гипотетического плохого монаха с хорошим мирянином. Если сравнивать хорошего монаха то конечно совсем другой уровень ограничений. О пользе мелких правил и необходимости Винайи вообще - большой отдельный разговор.

----------


## Антон Соносон

> С какой это стати я что-то вообще ПИСАЛ на эту тему, если она меня беспокоит примерно так же, как и прошлогодние листья. Не передергивайте. Мне "эта" ситуация - что там творится в Рассее с полными монашескими обетами - глубочайшим образом безразлична; с какого ж черта она меня должна волновать, а тем более - стал бы я на эту тему что-то еще и писать?


если клеша побуждает к неким действиям - это беспокойство (не состояние покоя). Действия бывают хорошими, плохими и нейтральными. От плохих действий есть раскаяние (прекращение возникновения причины такого действия) или его нет (создание новой причины). Если даже Вам на это наплевать (как на прошлогодние листья) - якобы нейтральное действие, карма тем не менее совершается (т.к. найдутся те, кому не наплевать вместе с тем, что они подумают при этом и сделают, и ещё найдутся те, кто всё это послушает и увидит). Вместо этого можно создать хорошую причину, в которой не нужно раскаиваться или не раскаиваться никому. Следствия у такой причины вообще не будет, если заслуги от неё розданы, или будет какое-то позитивное следствие, если этого не случилось. При коллективном создании причин и следствий немного посложнее. Случается, что плохие причины и следствия намеренно создаются (да и хорошие тоже), посадить семена, так сказать. Вы в монахи что ли собрались?

ещё есть действия, которые не совершаются, вернее - их нет, однако они к этой переписке не относятся

----------


## Поляков

> Вообще, сам Будда творчески относился к Винае. Чего стоит история, про то, как он решил "попросить" монаха из сангхи за то, что он хотел еще одни скандалии сверх положенного. На что тот, возмутился, - "Ничего себе! Тут один монах постоянно в деревню к "мегерам" бегает, и ничего, а меня за сандалии!" На что Будда отвел его к ручью и попросил набрать воды в чашу, потом насыпал в нее соли и спросил, - как, солёно? Да, ответил тот. Потом бросил соль в ручей и попросил набрать воды. А эта вода, как, солёна? Не очень, ответил тот. ***_ Знатоки, поправьте меня, если я не прав)_


Так это сам Будда! А вообще, на собственном опыте: сложнее жизнь монаха или шахтера (или бетонщика)?

----------

Шавырин (04.08.2014)

----------


## Поляков

> Нет, я имел в виду практическую сторону, сранение гипотетического плохого монаха с хорошим мирянином. Если сравнивать хорошего монаха то конечно совсем другой уровень ограничений. О пользе мелких правил и необходимости Винайи вообще - большой отдельный разговор.


тогда получается, что между ними в действительности немного различий: оба живут, учатся, практикуют.

----------

Шавырин (04.08.2014)

----------


## Raudex

> Так это сам Будда! А вообще, на собственном опыте: сложнее жизнь монаха или шахтера (или бетонщика)?


Есть у нас мнение что Будда - не бхихху, кстати говоря, от того и творчество..

----------

Поляков (03.08.2014), Шавырин (04.08.2014)

----------


## Поляков

> Есть у нас мнение что Будда - не бхихху, кстати говоря, от того и творчество..


а по вашему опыту, кому жить проще — монаху или мирянину?

----------

Шавырин (04.08.2014)

----------


## Raudex

> тогда получается, что между ними в действительности немного различий: оба живут, учатся, практикуют.


Ну как же нет, у мирянина нет целибата, мирянин не может быть несравненным полем заслуг, мирянин никому не подотчётен в плане своего поведения... и тд..

----------


## Raudex

> а по вашему опыту, кому жить проще — монаху или мирянину?


Непростой вопрос, если у мирянина есть мотивации жить в миру, нормальные мирские мотивации - семья, карьерные амбиции, тяга к развлечениям и накоплению имущества - то ему конечно в миру комфортнее, если нет, то вопрос открыт. Когда я временно оказался мирянином то сразу заметил что мир требует массы усилий и времени ради достижения плодов которые по сути уже стали не интересны, не все конечно, но большинство. Сейчас мне одинаково тяжело и в миру и в сангхе, но в сангхе я чувсвую что от меня больше пользы.

----------

Поляков (03.08.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (03.08.2014), Шавырин (04.08.2014)

----------


## Поляков

> Ну как же нет, у мирянина нет целибата, мирянин не может быть несравненным полем заслуг, мирянин никому не подотчётен в плане своего поведения... и тд..


как выяснили выше, полем заслуг является, пусть под низкий процент, но все же. По поводу остального, как человек женатый, могу вас уверит что не все так радужно, как вы пишите

----------

Гавриилко (04.08.2014), Фил (04.08.2014), Шавырин (04.08.2014)

----------


## Raudex

> как выяснили выше, полем заслуг является, пусть под низкий процент, но все же.


с одиночным монахом может и сопоставим уровень заслуг, но плохой монах, как я писал - может принимать сангха-дану, что несравненно плодотворнее


> По поводу остального, как человек женатый, могу вас уверит что не все так радужно, как вы пишите


дык я был женат дважды и подолгу довольно, знаю что это непросто, но ответственно говорю что без семьи много хуже, хотя после развода и чувствуешь некоторое облегчение, всё равно потом тянет упорядочить данный аспект своей жизни, и история повторяется, только в других декорациях.

----------

Поляков (04.08.2014)

----------


## Жека

Удивительное рвение в защите плохих монахов (так, замечание по ходу).

----------

Фил (04.08.2014), Шавырин (04.08.2014)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Мальчики и девочки! С глубоким прискорбием  :Smilie:  хочу вам всем сообщить, что я, увы, немного вышел из того возраста, когда меня можно было бы пробить на "слабо" - либо работая моей "форумной совестью" и грозя всякими кармическими последствиями:




> Действия бывают хорошими, плохими и нейтральными. От плохих действий есть раскаяние (прекращение возникновения причины такого действия) или его нет (создание новой причины). Если даже Вам на это наплевать (как на прошлогодние листья) - якобы нейтральное действие, карма тем не менее совершается (т.к. найдутся те, кому не наплевать вместе с тем, что они подумают при этом и сделают, и ещё найдутся те, кто всё это послушает и увидит). Вместо этого можно создать хорошую причину, в которой не нужно раскаиваться или не раскаиваться никому. Следствия у такой причины вообще не будет, если заслуги от неё розданы, или будет какое-то позитивное следствие, если этого не случилось. При коллективном создании причин и следствий немного посложнее. Случается, что плохие причины и следствия намеренно создаются (да и хорошие тоже), посадить семена, так сказать.


... либо при помощи более дешевых психологических трюков, типа:




> Значит, и программировать -- тоже толком не умеете?





> ... потому, примитивно виляя и подменяя, опять сделаем вид


Могу только повториться: исторический Будда Шакьямуни НИКОГДА НЕ УЧИЛ тому, что люди делятся на несколько "самых лучших", "хороших" и "не очень хороших" категорий в соответствии с разным цветом их штанов тем, надета ли на них красная тряпка под названием "ряса" или нет, а уж тем более - что эта самая пресловутая тряпка (стоит ее на себя нацепить) обеспечивает неимоверные заслуги, всеобщее уважение и почитание окружающих, а также множественные преференции и льготы в процессе обретения Просветления.  :Smilie:  

Все, чему учил Будда, сводилось к осознаванию своей собственной ситуации. Именно поэтому, к примеру (присутствующих - я особо это подчеркиваю - в расчет не берем!), человек, полный негативных эмоций, внутреннего разлада и т.п., даже надев на себя рясу, не может считаться объектом буддийского Прибежища, членом Сангхи, а уж тем более - требовать к себе какого-то "отдельного" отношения, уважения или как-то считать себя лучше других в "буддийском" смысле этого слова. 

Так что, друзья мои, нижайше вас прошу:  :Smilie:  прекратите выпячивать свою собственную монашескую гордыню, прекратите считать себя какими-то высшими существами на буддийском пути или ожидать от окружающих какого-то особо уважительного отношения: "Я же - монах! А Будда сказал, что..." 

Чем меньше будете демонстрировать собственное эго, чем меньше станете снисходительно поучать "мирян", чем меньше (при этом!) будете ожидать от них же(!) каких-то обязательных подношений, даров, уважения к вашей собственной "святости", тем проще вам самим будет жить на этом свете. И тем меньше поводов упрекать окружающих в "неуважении" к священной монашеской особе у вас впоследствии найдется.

Я ясно выражаю свои мысли?  :Smilie:

----------

Thaitali (04.08.2014), Нико (03.08.2014), Фил (04.08.2014), Шавырин (04.08.2014)

----------


## Raudex

> Удивительное рвение в защите плохих монахов (так, замечание по ходу).


Ну это разбор пограничной ситуации, для устойчивости выводов - если и плохим монахам есть место в системе ценностей, то средним и хорошим тем более, а так то я не считаю что мы например такие уж плохие монахи. Нормальные, и есть куда расти.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Вы в монахи что ли собрались?


С чего это вдруг был сделан столь абсурдный и алогичный вывод? ... Опять спишем на жару?  :Smilie: 

Ну хорошо-хорошо... отвечу прямо: нет, не собираюсь! Ибо монахи столько не совокупляются. Им, бедным, это запрещено!  :Smilie:

----------


## Raudex

> Чем меньше будете демонстрировать собственное эго, чем меньше станете снисходительно поучать "мирян", чем меньше (при этом!) будете ожидать от них же(!) каких-то обязательных подношений, даров, уважения к вашей собственной "святости", тем проще вам самим будет жить на этом свете. И тем меньше поводов упрекать окружающих в "неуважении" к священной монашеской особе у вас впоследствии найдется.
> 
> Я ясно выражаю свои мысли?


Забавно слышать такие наставления от человека ни разу не замеченного ни в уважении ни в дарах по отношению к нам...
К слову ещё раз отмечу что лично я не заинтересован в вышеперечисленном, мне более чем достаточно помощи из Азии, помощь из России смехотворна мала, а уровень уважения для меня вполне приемлем на уровне "простое игнорирование", потому что на деле я чаще объект праздных насмешек незнакомых прохожих.
Единственная цель моего пребывание в России это дать возможность накопить заслуги тем кто этого хочет, а это ограниченный круг моих друзей и родственников.

----------

Гавриилко (04.08.2014)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Забавно слышать такие наставления от человека ни разу не замеченного ни в уважении ни *в дарах по отношению к нам*...
> 
> Единственная *цель моего пребывание* в России это *дать возможность* накопить заслуги *тем кто этого хочет*


Большое спасибо за подтверждение моих предыдущих скромных предположений! А ключевые фразы я специально выделил.  :Smilie:  ... Ну прямо аки сам Будда, сошедший с небес: кто ни приблизится к нему, тот обязательно(!) накопит благие заслуги! 

... Хотел было написать еще: "Чем даровать другим благие заслуги от счастья соприкосновения с собственной персоной, лучше уж сначала научитесь хотя бы находить для себя работу!", да постеснялся малость!  :Smilie: 

*P.S.* Кстати, мне вот даже интересно стало: неужели приверженцы Хинаяны/Тхеравады все поголовно обладают столь отточенным и глубоким ясновидением, чтобы вот так вот, походя, распознать: "Этот негодяй Eternal Jew никогда не пожертовал ни шекеля на благородную Сангху!"?  :Smilie:  ... Ну-ка, ну-ка, уважаемые, поделитесь - как развить такие чудесные сиддхи и за весьма короткое время?

----------

Pema Sonam (04.08.2014), Фил (04.08.2014), Шавырин (04.08.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Забавно слышать такие наставления от человека ни разу не замеченного ни в уважении ни в дарах по отношению к нам...


А ведь был момент, когда тот же Этернал, не вспоминая о тибетских или каких ещё жуликах в рясах или без оных, искренне, полагаю, отозвался на принятие монашества Володей (Raudex) из Москвы и обетов саманеры Иваном (Jani) из Питерской общины.:




> Искренне поздравляю! Да будет благо!


А теперь -- сплошные надменные поучания монахам оптом и в розницу... Что с людьми аничча подлая делает, а?

----------

Ersh (04.08.2014), Eternal Jew (03.08.2014)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> А ведь был момент, когда тот же Этернал, не вспоминая о тибетских или каких ещё жуликах в рясах или без, искренне, полагаю, отозвался на принятие монашества Володей (Raudex) из Москвы и обетов саманеры Иваном (Jani) из Питерской общины


О! О! Как он прав! И в самом деле: искренне рад был поздравить. Только вот маленький нюансик: ну не лезли, НЕ ЛЕЗЛИ они в тот момент на свой маленький "монашеский пьедестал" и не пытались с его "высоты" снисходительно поучать нерадивых мирян! А уж тем более - чего-то от них ожидать или требовать (в полном соответствии со своим "монашеским" саном).

Так что и в самом деле: "Что с людьми аничча подлая делает, а?" Полностью согласен! Голосую всем своими четырьмя руками!  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (04.08.2014), Шавырин (04.08.2014)

----------


## Антон Соносон

монашеские обеты - это Четыре Благородные Истины в чистом виде. Вот что - яснее ясного здесь
напомню то, что к ним относится: тяготу должно понять, сложение её отринуть, пресечение осуществить, пройти верной дорогой. Так я слышал из сутры Запуска Колеса Дхармы. Поэтому любого, кто облачён в монашеское одеяние рассматриваю, как действительную драгоценность Сангхи

то, что некоторые из этих драгоценностей порой не соответствуют (или кажется, что не соответствуют), на это есть причины. Даже Будда не управляет кармой. Остатки проживаются в соответствующих формах и не создаются новые. Например, "раздвоение" 17 Кармапы и сансарная возня вокруг этого события или похищение опыта Гендуна Чокьи Нимы (и скоро Вы увидите - что из этого получится). Времена меняются, а Истины непоколебимы. И если некто идёт этим Путём. Рано или поздно соответствие обнаружится. Выбора в этом отношении не существует

----------


## Юй Кан

> Только вот маленький нюансик: ну не лезли, НЕ ЛЕЗЛИ они в тот момент на свой маленький "монашеский пьедестал" и не пытались с его "высоты" снисходительно поучать нерадивых мирян!


Вам есть что конкретно предъявить бханте Раудексу, окромя неких поучений, задевающих/задевших, выходит, Вашу персональную нерадиво мирянскую эгу?
И о каких поучениях, к слову, речь? А то вдруг опять если не проекции, то обижальные для самого себя грёзы...

----------


## Жека

> Ну это разбор пограничной ситуации, для устойчивости выводов - если и плохим монахам есть место в системе ценностей, то средним и хорошим тем более, а так то я не считаю что мы например такие уж плохие монахи. Нормальные, и есть куда расти.


Хорошо, пусть вы дорастете до араханта, а мы, миряне - до сотапан.
Сукхи хоту.

----------

Шавырин (04.08.2014)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> монашеские обеты - это Четыре Благородные Истины в чистом виде. Вот что - яснее ясного здесь
> напомню то, что к ним относится: тяготу должно понять, сложение её отринуть, пресечение осуществить, пройти верной дорогой. Так я слышал из сутры Запуска Колеса Дхармы. Поэтому любого, кто облачён в монашеское одеяние рассматриваю, как действительную драгоценность Сангхи


Это была вечерняя молитва или воскресная проповедь?  :Smilie:  Я ж уже чуток выше предложил повесить перед собою на вешалке монашеское одеяние (то есть то, чем true-монахи отличаются от нас, нечестивых мирян) и молиться ему до исступления, полагая, что узрел(!) перед собою "действительную драгоценность Сангхи".  :Smilie: 




> бханте Раудексу, окромя неких поучений


... И действительно: с каких это пор некий "бханте Раудекс", посвященный в монашеский сан / расстриженный / снова посвященный в монашеский сан, может вообще давать присутствующим какие-то "поучения"? А тем более - требовать уважения; намекать о каких-то дарах и подношениях и утверждать, что одно его присутствие уже(!) приносит окружающим неизмеримое благо и заслуги (см. выше)

Кто он такой? Учитель Дхармы? Мой личный учитель? (слава Будде - нет; у меня свои учителя, весьма достойные!)... Буддийский авторитет?  Тоже сомнительно...

Тогда что же именно отличает его от "мирян", кроме того факта, что поверх чресел у него находится монашеское одеяние? ... О каких именно "заслугах" или преимуществах оно свидетельствует? 

Уж извините, коллеги, но если человек не в состоянии справиться с простейшими житейскими проблемами, в частности - как самостоятельно найти себе работу, тогда это МЫ ДОЛЖНЫ давать ему поучения.  :Smilie:

----------

Шавырин (04.08.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> с одиночным монахом может и сопоставим уровень заслуг, но плохой монах, как я писал - может принимать сангха-дану, что несравненно плодотворнее


Ну,так он, по идее, может только "принять и передать" сангха-дану. Воспользоваться ей, присвоить ее, он, по идее, не может. Эта дана не ему. Как Вы говорили, даже саманера может "принять" сангха-дану.

----------


## Raudex

> Хорошо, пусть вы дорастете до араханта, а мы, миряне - до сотапан.
> Сукхи хоту.


Sādhu!

----------

Шавырин (04.08.2014)

----------


## Raudex

> Ну,так он, по идее, может только "принять и передать" сангха-дану. Воспользоваться ей, присвоить ее, он, по идее, не может. Эта дана не ему. Как Вы говорили, даже саманера может принять сангха-дану.


Верно! Это сангха-дана, но если сангха разрешает её личное использование то монах её использует. Для чистоты формальности у нас есть внутренний уговор передним числом для таких случаев, как на получение так и на использование, но я понимаю что это конечно не кристально каноническая раскладка. Потому если вы например имеете сомнения относительно вашей даны, то вправе поступать ещё более формально, например приехать и вручить дану реально присутствующей четвёрке бхиккху или попросить послать к вам монаха у четвёрки.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Для чистоты формальности у нас есть внутренний уговор передним числом для таких случаев, как на получение так и на использование, но я понимаю что это конечно не кристально каноническая раскладка.


Канонически, как я понимаю, присвоение сангха-даны является нарушением. (Вот только не знаю есть ли, канонические правила "предоставления полномочий" для приема сангха-даны или же это "просто желательно", чтобы монах был специально уполномочен.)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Верно! Это сангха-дана, но если сангха разрешает её личное использование то монах её использует.


Это дана сангхе. Как она решит с ней поступить, так и будет.

----------

Шавырин (04.08.2014)

----------


## Raudex

> Кстати, мне вот даже интересно стало: неужели приверженцы Хинаяны/Тхеравады все поголовно обладают столь отточенным и глубоким ясновидением, чтобы вот так вот, походя, распознать: "Этот негодяй Eternal Jew никогда не пожертовал ни шекеля на благородную Сангху!"?  ... Ну-ка, ну-ка, уважаемые, поделитесь - как развить такие чудесные сиддхи и за весьма короткое время?


Я пару раз получал анонимные переводы на яндекс, если один из них ваш, тогда я искренне извиняюсь за поспешные свои выводы и сорадуюсь вашим заслугам.

----------


## Raudex

> Это дана сангхе. Как она решит с ней поступить, так и будет.


верно, о чём я и написал

----------


## Vladiimir

> верно, о чём я и написал


Именно. Этот дар, по сути, дается не отдельному монаху (который ее "принимает и передает"), а сангхе. А сангха уже, если посчитает нужным, отдаст ее ему.

----------

Шавырин (04.08.2014)

----------


## Raudex

> Канонически, как я понимаю, присвоение сангха-даны является нарушением. (Вот только не знаю есть ли, канонические правила "предоставления полномочий" для приема сангха-даны или же это "просто желательно", чтобы монах был специально уполномочен.)


В Азии этот вопрос не вызывает никаких разночтений, все монахи как бы уполномочены де факто, а сангха де-факто позволяет использовать сангха-дану лично, но мы эту тему изучали и решили что лучше перестраховаться и внутри четвёрки решить этот вопрос со всей возможной формальностью так как это указано в Дакхинавибханге. Если у вас по этому вопросу будут какие то интересные уточнения с указанием источника мы примем обязательно к сведению.

----------


## Raudex

> Именно. Этот дар, по сути, дается не отдельному монаху (который ее "принимает и передает"), а сангхе. А сангха уже, если посчитает нужным, отдаст ее ему.


Я и говорю, у нас внутри четвёрки действующих русских бхиккху это оговорено передним числом, если кто то получил сангха-дану ему разрешено использовать её лично. Если такой подход кто то считает вольным он может дождаться непосредственного ответа бхихху например на форуме.

----------

Шавырин (04.08.2014)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Я пару раз получал анонимные переводы на яндекс, если один из них ваш


Прошу прощения: однозначно нет, не мои. У меня, как правило, всегда существуют более мотивированные причины помогать людям (акромя того повода, что на них надета монашеская ряса). 

Допустим, у меня есть близкая знакомая, буддийская лама, которая находится в длительном ретрите; я отлично знаю, что у нее нет средств к существованию и источников дохода, более того - этой зимою она чуть не загнулась в одиночестве и от болезни при 40-градусных морозах (в дикой глуши). И продолжает болеть. При этом я отлично знаю, что помощи она сама никакой и никогда не попросит... И в данном случае (и в полном соответствии с наставлениями Будды - исходить из конкретных ситуаций!) я лучше уж буду оказывать помощь именно ей; и у меня на это присутствует весьма сильная мотивация.

Когда же я вижу перед собою молодого, работоспособного и здорового парня (кстати - моложе меня!), обладателя "модной" профессии и (как я предполагаю) московской прописки, облаченного в монашеские одежды, но при этом даже не способного (расстригшись) самостоятельно найти себе работу, но который априорно ждет от меня каких-либо даров/подношений и прочего на основании того, что он - монах и "практикует учение Будды", а я - мирянин, то единственным правильным решением будет отказ. 

Кроме того, я - пенсионер, поэтому уж поверьте, - не могу облагоденствовать всех монахов сразу...  :Smilie:  (с) "Имею желание, но не имею возможности"

Так что прошу не обольщаться по поводу своей скромной персоны - моих денег в тех переводах точно не было. Увы!  :Smilie:

----------


## Алик

Offtop: Тридцать лет назад после пяти лет  курсантского житья - бытья получил полный комплект обмундирования, плюс лейтенантские погоны. Так понимаю, что это тоже своего рода сангха-дана. Или нет ?

----------

Eternal Jew (04.08.2014), Фил (04.08.2014)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Так понимаю, что это тоже своего рода сангха-дана. Или нет ?


Нет, не похоже... Я ведь тоже сам собирал такую на протяжении двадцати лет (через каждый год).  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (04.08.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Что характерно , жил -был обычный человек .
> 
> И вот он решил стать монахом ...
> 
> Получил "постриг в монахи" , - всё ! 
> 
> Это уже не человек , а " рупор" религии .
> 
> Если верить " Тхеравада" & " Дзэн"  (интернет) ,этот  чин священен ,аки Шакья -муни (Сакьямуни) 
> ...


Какая прэлестная тема :Smilie: Появились давно тут вроде пропавшие....

Димуль, а ты еще недостаточно пророс сквозь буддийские штанишки, чтобы понимать, что в монастырях точно такая же самсара, как и везде, и что аффекты рулят, как и везде?

И что надо, конечно, относиться с уважением на всякий случай и почтением, но вообще у тебя есть выбор - кого слушать, а кого - нет? Пусть он рупорит, как ему нравится.

А перечить кому-то надо только при нанесении им конкретного вреда, да и то, хорошенько подумав о том, что выйдет и какую пользу принесет.

И вообще. сам Сакьямуни предлагал проверять все как следует и ничего не принимать на веру. А корректный диспут никто не отменял. Другое дело, насколько он получится корректным....

А так внешний вид и сан не являются сами по себе качествами. А о дурном поведении отдельных монахов можно пожаловаться их настоятелю :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): С существенными доказательствами.

----------

Шавырин (04.08.2014)

----------


## Шавырин

> А о дурном поведении отдельных монахов можно пожаловаться их настоятелю


Это чуждо моей природе (жаловаться)  :Smilie:

----------

Vladiimir (04.08.2014), Алик (04.08.2014)

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Это была вечерняя молитва или воскресная проповедь?  Я ж уже чуток выше предложил повесить перед собою на вешалке монашеское одеяние (то есть то, чем true-монахи отличаются от нас, нечестивых мирян) и молиться ему до исступления, полагая, что узрел(!) перед собою "действительную драгоценность Сангхи".


то было регулирование температуры в топике и обращение внимания участников обсуждения на то, чем они занимаются, чем занимаются монахи и чем заняты Учителя (в том числе и Ваши)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> то было регулирование температуры в топике и обращение внимания участников обсуждения на то, чем они занимаются, чем занимаются монахи и чем заняты Учителя (в том числе и Ваши)


... Как бы это назвать поприличнее? "Приз лучшему регулятору форума"? ... или "За лучшую проповедь Четырех благородных истин среди нерадивых мирян?  :Smilie:  ... Кто мне еще варианты подскажет?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Это чуждо моей природе (жаловаться)


А чего такая негибкая природа? :Smilie:  Ведь не закладывать нужно, а так подойти и оратору на ухо сказать, что как бы никто б не заснял бы его перлы на сотовый и не показал бы монастырю.

А хорошего Учителя подставить сложно. При перевирании его слов полезно попросить текст источника или указание на конкретную лекцию данного учителя, где он так именно и говорит.

А вообще с пониманием надо относиться к людям. Новопостриженный должен еще как следует войти в Винайное русло.

----------


## Шавырин

> А чего такая негибкая природа? Ведь не закладывать нужно, а так подойти и оратору на ухо сказать, что как бы никто б не заснял бы его перлы на сотовый и не показал бы монастырю.
> 
> А хорошего Учителя подставить сложно. При перевирании его слов полезно попросить текст источника или указание на конкретную лекцию данного учителя, где он так именно и говорит.
> 
> А вообще с пониманием надо относиться к людям. Новопостриженный должен еще как следует войти в Винайное русло.


Как - то негибок я в этой теме ( в 90-х жил ) :Frown:  На ухо -только девушкам , остальным в (ухо)  :Mad: 

Насколько я понял в тхераваде один Учитель (Сакьямуни) , вернее "его" Слово (?)

Если не в русле (винайном (с) ) для чего вещать и лить грязь ? :EEK!:

----------


## Raudex

> но который априорно ждет от меня каких-либо даров/подношений и прочего на основании того, что он - монах и "практикует учение Будды", а я - мирянин, то единственным правильным решением будет отказ.


Где я сообщал что жду что либо от вас и вообще от кого либо? (ну кроме того случая когда я будучи мирянином искал работу и действительно просил помочь мне как простому человеку). Я обосновал на каком основании могу принять сангха-дану, если вы конечно читали то что я писал и собственно сутту. Если вам эмоционально ближе индивидуальная дана нуждающемуся, то это ваше дело, дурного ничего в этом нет, я ж разве спорю, если вы не верите тому что в сутте написано, то есть то что сангха-дана это то что приносит максимально возможные на настоящий момент заслуги, в противовес дане индивидуальной, или это не укладывается в ваше рациональное миропонимание - это также ваше право. Но есть люди которые к Словам Будды относятся серьёзнее и у меня нет никакого права отказать им в заслугах от сангха-даны, это то немногое что я могу для них сделать, хотя конечно я прекрасно отдаю себе отчёт что монах я и близко не святой и пожалуй индивидуальную дану действительно не заслуживаю в полной мере.

----------

Кайто Накамура (09.02.2016)

----------


## Raudex

> Появились давно тут вроде пропавшие....


это временный гостевой визит.

----------


## Eternal Jew

Ладно, друзья мои, время уже позднее, поэтому вот вам (на ночь глядя вместо сказки) - очередная история от Намкая Норбу Ринпоче (в моем пересказе)...

Один тибетский крестьянин крайне нуждался. Они голодал, нищенствовал, собирал подаяние... Как-то раз решил он помолиться Дордже Легпе. _(Для тех, кто не знает: Дордже Легпа - это бонско-дзогченовский Охранитель, весьма гневный, но в то же время очень дружелюбный. Когда-то он был связан обетом (дамциг) Гуру Падмасамбхавой, поэтому охотно помогает мирянам в решении разных бытовых проблем)_

Итак, он начал делать призывание к Дордже Легпе _(оно, кстати, входит в нашу дзогченовскую практику)_. Сел и стал твердить:"О, черный кузнец", "О, черный Монпа", "Защитник всех буддистов и бонпо"... (ну и так далее). Молился день - нет результатов, упрашивал охранителя неделю - и все равно сидел голодный. Наконец, посреди призывания он не выдержал и воскликнул: "Ну что же - неужели ты меня вообще не слышишь?!"

... И что бы вы думали? Дордже Легпа тут же явился. Естественно - со всеми своими атрибутами: в сполохах пламени, на черном козле с перекрещенными рогами, с инструментами кузнеца и т.п. Одним словом - готовая иллюстрация на тему "АдЪ и Израиль".  :Smilie: 

- Я тебя конечно же слышу! Чего пристал-то? - осведомился Черный Кузнец.
- Ты не видишь, сколько времени я молюсь тебе? - упрекнул его нищий.
- Вижу! А ты не был случайно сегодня на центральной улице Лхасы, где раздавали благотворительную похлебку? И ты разве не ощутил мою помощь тебе?
- Был! Ну и что же? Там потчевали отвратительным пустым супом - без единой капельки жира! Мне чудом достался маленький кусочек мяса, к тому же - практически из сплошных сухожилий! - пожаловался нищий.
- И что? Ты еще и недоволен? - начал раздражаться Охранитель.
- Но я столько времени молился всемогущему Дордже Легпе, а в ответ получил всего один кусочек мяса?
- Правильно! Ты получил от меня помощи РОВНО НА СТОЛЬКО, на сколько у тебя было НАКОПЛЕНО ЗАСЛУГ! - ответил Дамцигпа Дордже Легпа и исчез.

***

Так что, друзья мои, вывод тут один: когда вы ожидаете от кого-то заслуженную (как вам кажется) дану, всегда соизмеряйте размеры разинутого рта свои ожидания с количеством своих собственных заслуг и никогда не выходите за их разумные границы!  :Smilie: 

Спокойной ночи всем!

----------


## Ho Shim

> Так это сам Будда! А вообще, на собственном опыте: сложнее жизнь монаха или шахтера (или бетонщика)?


Все-таки, жизненные сложности из разных категорий совсем. Как бы, теплое с мягким сравнивать. В бытовом плане, жизнь монаха несравнимо легче. Если нет сильных желаний, идей, амбиций, то жить очень просто. Хотя, при таком раскладе, и жизнь бетонщика не в тягость) С другой стороны, бегут часто от такой простой и хорошей жизни сломя голову. С точки зрения практики, - да, условия для нее лучше. Но, практика _дзэн_ в большей степени от внутренней мотивации зависит. А бывает так, что попадая в хорошие условия и вся мотивация пропадает. Вот, такой вот парадокс))) На собственном опыте: я себя в монашеской жизни более натурально чувствую, естественнее. Так что-ли сказать. То есть, - мне проще. Хотя бетонщиком мне тоже нравилось, но там коллеги пьют много)

----------

Vladiimir (04.08.2014), Алик (04.08.2014), Пема Дролкар (04.08.2014), Поляков (04.08.2014), Эделизи (04.08.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Да, порой несравнимо легче жизнь монаха. У него нет многих мирских проблем, тебя не уволят, не надо судорожно думать, как прокормить детейза старыми и больными монахами ухаживают и т.д. пусть все скромно, но необходимое и достаточное есть. И не надо замалчивать, на что идут иногда деньги искренне верующих мирян, которые порой отрывают от себя последнее. Надо немного пожить при монастыре, чтобы отпали иллюзии....мне как-то не хочется оплачивать монаху инет, смартфон и обильные вкусняшки, если это все не относится к практике Дхармы.

Уважение к монахам не может быть слепым. Ни для кого не секрет, что в монастыре гарантированный кров, обучение и питание. Но это не всегда сполна используется для практики и добросовестного обучения и дисциплины.

И вот уже давно просто поддерживаю конкретных достойных монхов, качества которых лично исследую, и конкретные достойные буддийские проекты с отчетностью о результатах. Для меня вклад в развитие Дхармы равен вкладу в любое успешное предприятие. Где есть польза ЖС. А раз ты монах, тоесть, официальный представитель Сангхи, то с тебя и спрос выше. Да-да. И вот надо понимать, что вокруг у тебя довольно неглупые миряне, которые порой знают побольше и с нравственностью у них может и получше, и они вольны совершать или не совершать тебе дану.

А так у меня есть правило - дать каждому отдельно встреченному монаху хоть по сто рублей. Но накормить голодного монаха и накормить голодного мирянина - мне кажется, нет никакой разницы. Как-то я скептически отношусь к положению, что монаха - заслуга круче.

Уж простите, что я так бесцеремонно. Давно уже отпали иллюзии, лицемерие или умолчание мне не подходят. Сангха, как объект Прибежища, для меня - монахи с конкретными личными качествами. Уважение еще надо заслужить.

А внутренняя мотивация - это наше все :Smilie:

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

Какая мерзость... миряне сохраняют жизнь монахам, давая еду, одежду и прочее, а некоторые "монахи" считают, что это они соизволили снизойти и благо оказать...

----------

Алик (04.08.2014), Фил (04.08.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Какая мерзость... миряне сохраняют жизнь монахам, давая еду, одежду и прочее, а некоторые "монахи" считают, что это они соизволили снизойти и благо оказать...


В том-то и дело, что Тхеравада в России, это как балалайка в Зимбабве.
Традиций нет.
Мотивации нет ни у монахов ни у мирян.
Монахи все получают из Азии и дана им не нужна в реальности. Раудекс сам же сказал, пусть лучше отдадут еду тем кто голодает, чем нам.
И при этом и у мирян и у монахов есть желание чтобы было как описано в легендарных суттах.
И при этом каждая сторона обвиняет другую, что это они плохие, не дают сказку былью сделать.
А что надо делать, чтобы было все как в буддийской сказке? Да понятия не имею!
По моему, что ни делай, все равно ВАЗ будет получаться, потому что - место проклятое  :Smilie: 
Точнее время, место и внешние факторы совсем уже другие.

Женя, а вот интересно, на что живут тамошние монахи?
Явно ведь не за счет пиндапада?
Откуда деньги на строительство, ЖКХ?
Есть ведь наверное какой-то постоянный источник денег или спонсор? Ну а как они за свет в монастыре платят если в этом месяце деньги есть, а следующем нет?
Если действительно, финансирование идет за счет каких-то благотворительных фондов, то и там значит все уже давно не так.
И надо это понимать.

----------

Алик (04.08.2014), Альбина (04.08.2014)

----------


## Raudex

> В том-то и дело, что Тхеравада в России, это как балалайка в Зимбабве.
> Традиций нет.
> Мотивации нет ни у монахов ни у мирян.
> Монахи все получают из Азии и дана им не нужна в реальности. Раудекс сам же сказал, пусть лучше отдадут еду тем кто голодает, чем нам.
> И при этом и у мирян и у монахов есть желание чтобы было как описано в легендарных суттах.
> И при этом каждая сторона обвиняет другую, что это они плохие, не дают сказку былью сделать.
> А что надо делать, чтобы было все как в буддийской сказке? Да понятия не имею!
> По моему, что ни делай, все равно ВАЗ будет получаться, потому что - место проклятое 
> Точнее время, место и внешние факторы совсем уже другие.


Спасибо, уважаемый, точно резюмировали проблематику.


> Женя, а вот интересно, на что живут тамошние монахи?
> Явно ведь не за счет пиндапада?
> Откуда деньги на строительство, ЖКХ?
> Есть ведь наверное какой-то постоянный источник денег или спонсор? Ну а как они за свет в монастыре платят если в этом месяце деньги есть, а следующем нет?
> Если действительно, финансирование идет за счет каких-то благотворительных фондов, то и там значит все уже давно не так.
> И надо это понимать.


В Таиланде тон помощи монахам задаёт как я понял королевский двор, соответственно нижестоящие организации занимаются этим же не только от глубины веры, но и в качестве проявления лояльности. Основное отличие от нас - это не индивидуальное а общинное миропонимание и психология.На местах вату помогает специальный попечительский совет, ведь ват интегрирован в общину близлежащих деревень, он по сути как культурный и образовательный центр, по сути это общий для всех дом, ведь миряне сильно связаны с ватом - женщины в бытовых вопросах, а мужчины в силу того что были или собираются на временный постриг, а следовательно прямо информированы и заинтересованы в том что б ват был успешным. Община вцелом воспринимает расходы на ват как некие общекультурные расходы, как у нас там на благоустройство песочниц. Даже не слишком религиозные жители всё равно используют ват в своих целях, прежде всего потому что с ватами обычно тесно связана близлежащая начальная школа и детский садик, к тому же в вате происходят обычные мероприятия вроде похорон, ват координирует массовые собрания, поездки, на его территории могут происходить концерты и мелкая торговля. Монахи в данном случае не какие то абстрактные святые - это свои люди которые выполняют свой долг перед общиной, а община опекая - тщательно наблюдает за тем как монахи себя ведут, как выполняют социальный заказ, в соответсвии со стандартом принятыим в данной местности. Миряне в ряде вопросов будут снисходительны к монахам, в каких то придирчивы, но монахи всегда будут под защитой от нападков извне. Настоятель вата - моральный авторитет, его поведение является стандартом, он маленький конституционный монарх для округи, соответственно монахи в праве или принять его подход или сменить ват, благо выбор есть. Успехи монахов в учёбе, практике, просто в стаже люди воспринимают как свои личные успехи, соответсвенно неудачи, проблемы - делятся также на всех.
На Ланке система более унылая, там нет такой системы помощи и успешные монахи вынуждены адресно работать со споснорами, обычные миряне соотвтесвенно отодвигаются на второй план и получается определённое обособление. Отсюда общий кризис сангхи, людей в монахи идёт всё меньше, работать с мирянами некому, миряне самоорганизуются под флагом около индуистских и эзотерических гур и чудотворцев, или уходят в другие религии, иерархи выдумывают всякие костыли вроде пострижения бхиккхуни, что б хоть как то заткнуть прорехи.

----------

Алик (04.08.2014), Пема Дролкар (04.08.2014), Сергей Ч (04.08.2014), Фил (04.08.2014), Шавырин (04.08.2014)

----------


## Антон Соносон

А деньги - что ж, это те же гвозди, и так же тянутся к нашим рукам © Башлачёв

----------


## Raudex

> Какая мерзость... миряне сохраняют жизнь монахам, давая еду, одежду и прочее, а некоторые "монахи" считают, что это они соизволили снизойти и благо оказать...


А меж тем это именно так, подход весьма странный для нашего человека и при этом совершенно естественный для Азии. Вы ещё не сталкивались с тем как монахи в Азии не отвечают на приветствия мирян и не благодарят за дану, наверное испытали бы шок)))). Пока такой подход не будет привит у нас, законченная и самодостаточная система выстроена также не будет, монашество будет в ранге некоего изолированного изгоя, на манер монастрей в православии, будет уязвимо и отталкивающе для более менее массовой аудитории, а занчит не булдет естесвеного отбора, а становиться монахами будут случайные своеобразные люди, фрики разного градуса неадеквата. Православие реашет эту проблему наличием белого духовенства, но у нас это не предусмотрено традицией, сангха будет замкнута на себя, вовлечена в работы связанные с самообеспечением, практика и образование будут сдвинуты на второй план, необходимой интеграции с мирянами, как это описано в Каноне неоткуда будет взяться.

----------

Алик (04.08.2014), Фил (04.08.2014)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> А что надо делать, чтобы было все как в буддийской сказке? Да понятия не имею!


Точно не выстраиванием рыночных отношений между мирянами и монахами. А тут, как я вижу, изначально только это и закладывается, вы нам дану, а мы вам благой кармы, а не вы поддерживаете нашу жизнь, и мы спокойно познаем и сохраняем Дхарму, и делимся ей с вами. Кармические заслуги всего лишь побочный эффект, а не источник (как минимум не основной) мотивации для мирянина, иначе это рынок.

----------

Алик (04.08.2014), Фил (04.08.2014), Шавырин (04.08.2014)

----------


## Жека

> В том-то и дело, что Тхеравада в России, это как балалайка в Зимбабве.
> Традиций нет.
> Мотивации нет ни у монахов ни у мирян.
> Монахи все получают из Азии и дана им не нужна в реальности. Раудекс сам же сказал, пусть лучше отдадут еду тем кто голодает, чем нам.
> И при этом и у мирян и у монахов есть желание чтобы было как описано в легендарных суттах.
> И при этом каждая сторона обвиняет другую, что это они плохие, не дают сказку былью сделать.
> А что надо делать, чтобы было все как в буддийской сказке? Да понятия не имею!
> По моему, что ни делай, все равно ВАЗ будет получаться, потому что - место проклятое 
> Точнее время, место и внешние факторы совсем уже другие.
> ...


Фил, там же государство дает огромное день на буддизм. А крупные монастыри содержатся учениками конкретного учителя. Например, "мой" медитационный центр (там живет много монахов) не берет денег у государства, потому что ученики Настоятеля центра - это очень богатые люди, из политики и бизнеса. Например, все строительство оплатила жена премьер- министра. 
Дану в виде еды постоянно приносят деревенские жители из ближайшего села. 
Если возникает какая- то необходимость, Учителю достаточно сказать об этом вслух, и в течение дня все привозят. 
Неизвестным монахам труднее, им приходится лечиться в обычных клиниках, типа наших районок. Но одеяниями и едой обеспечивают всех, с этим нигде нет проблем.

----------

Алик (04.08.2014), Сергей Ч (04.08.2014), Фил (04.08.2014), Шавырин (04.08.2014)

----------


## Жека

> А меж тем это именно так, подход весьма странный для нашего человека и при этом совершенно естественный для Азии. Вы ещё не сталкивались с тем как монахи в Азии не отвечают на приветствия мирян и не благодарят за дану, наверное испытали бы шок)))). Пока такой подход не будет привит у нас, законченная и самодостаточная система выстроена также не будет, монашество будет в ранге некоего изолированного изгоя, на манер монастрей в православии, будет уязвимо и отталкивающе для более менее массовой аудитории, а занчит не булдет естесвеного отбора, а становиться монахами будут случайные своеобразные люди, фрики разного градуса неадеквата. Православие реашет эту проблему наличием белого духовенства, но у нас это не предусмотрено традицией, сангха будет замкнута на себя, вовлечена в работы связанные с самообеспечением, практика и образование будут сдвинуты на второй план, необходимой интеграции с мирянами, как это описано в Каноне неоткуда будет взяться.


Мы с Вами уже однажды обсуждали эту тему. Мое мнение - неразумно пытаться просто скопировать азиатскую модель. Мы какие- никакие, а европейцы, и даже по реакции этого форума понятно, что за рясу монаха содержать никто не будет. Мы не такие слепо верящие во все тайцы, которых с колыбели приучают к покорности и почтению. Ну нет такого в России. Другой подход нужен.

----------

Vladiimir (04.08.2014), Алик (04.08.2014), Кхантибало (07.08.2014), Пема Дролкар (04.08.2014), Фил (04.08.2014), Шавырин (04.08.2014)

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Мы с Вами уже однажды обсуждали эту тему. Мое мнение - неразумно пытаться просто скопировать азиатскую модель. Мы какие- никакие, а европейцы, и даже по реакции этого форума понятно, что за рясу монаха содержать никто не будет. Мы не такие слепо верящие во все тайцы, которых с колыбели приучают к покорности и почтению. Ну нет такого в России. Другой подход нужен.


не проще ли разобраться с причинами эдакой индивидуальности (или скиньте ссылку на тему)?



> Основное отличие от нас - это не индивидуальное а общинное миропонимание и психология


что обусловило такую "индивидуальную психологию" в европейской части? На востоке России интересы коллектива зачастую имеют значение

----------

Фил (04.08.2014)

----------


## Raudex

> Точно не выстраиванием рыночных отношений между мирянами и монахами. А тут, как я вижу, изначально только это и закладывается, вы нам дану, а мы вам благой кармы, а не вы поддерживаете нашу жизнь, и мы спокойно познаем и сохраняем Дхарму, и делимся ей с вами. Кармические заслуги всего лишь побочный эффект, а не источник (как минимум не основной) мотивации для мирянина, иначе это рынок.


И это не правильно, называйте как хотите, рынок или разумный расчёт, для меня лично вопрос совершенно ясен - глобальная польза от поддержки бхиккху сангхи она очевидна, потому что она как минимум обеспечивала наличие и процветания буддиской традиции и продолжает этим заниматься, а как максимум - порождает сильных практиков и мудрых учителей. Индивидуальная поддержка гораздо более узка в плане плодов, хотя эмоционально может выглядеть привлекательнее. А насчёт рынка, ну вот вы подаёте свой рубль нищему а не олигарху, ответ очевиден, но если разобраться это тот же самый торг, по сути ведь олигарх такое же страдающее жс как и нищий.

----------

Кайто Накамура (09.02.2016), Пема Дролкар (04.08.2014), Сергей Ч (04.08.2014), Фил (04.08.2014)

----------


## Raudex

> Мы с Вами уже однажды обсуждали эту тему. Мое мнение - неразумно пытаться просто скопировать азиатскую модель. Мы какие- никакие, а европейцы, и даже по реакции этого форума понятно, что за рясу монаха содержать никто не будет. Мы не такие слепо верящие во все тайцы, которых с колыбели приучают к покорности и почтению. Ну нет такого в России. Другой подход нужен.


Да, я помню, и возможно вы правы и это провальный подход, и много кто так говорит, но это всё таки мнение против мнения, рассудит только время.

----------

Кайто Накамура (09.02.2016), Фил (04.08.2014), Шавырин (04.08.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Точно не выстраиванием рыночных отношений между мирянами и монахами. А тут, как я вижу, изначально только это и закладывается, вы нам дану, а мы вам благой кармы, а не вы поддерживаете нашу жизнь, и мы спокойно познаем и сохраняем Дхарму, и делимся ей с вами. Кармические заслуги всего лишь побочный эффект, а не источник (как минимум не основной) мотивации для мирянина, иначе это рынок.


 Рынок сидит очень глубоко. Прагматизм - де факто официальная философия США (Пирс, Джемс, Дьюи, Сантаяна и др) очень проработанная и которая вбивается  с рождения так же как в Азии вбиваются их традиции.

Отсюда и прагматичное, нацеленное на результат отношение к буддизму. Надо копить заслуги, просветление в этой жизни, ты мне - я тебе, поддерживаю только успешных монахов, лучшее перерождение.

На замечания, что это неверно, только и слышу "А иначе все теряет смысл!". Правильно! Все и должно потерять смысл-то! Какой смысл ниббаны?!




> Другой подход нужен.


Другой, но явно не прагматичный. У России, возможно, есть шанс. К нам хоть эта зараза еще не до конца проникла. Пока что тысячелетний иммунитет спасает.

----------

Алик (04.08.2014), Шавырин (24.02.2019)

----------


## Фил

> что обусловило такую "индивидуальную психологию" в европейской части? На востоке России интересы коллектива зачастую имеют значение


 Индустриализация, урбанизация и научный прогресс. 
Это дало такое громадное повышение качества жизни, что о последствиях для самого человека никто не думал.
Думали, что вот так и надо.
Теперь имеем то что есть.
Научный прогресс должен быть для человека, а не сам по себе.

----------

Алик (04.08.2014), Шавырин (04.08.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Да, я помню, и возможно вы правы и это провальный подход, и много кто так говорит, но это всё таки мнение против мнения, рассудит только время.


 А скопировать и не получится. Все равно это будет что-то свое. И либо оно будет, либо - умрет, за ненадобностью.

----------

Vladiimir (04.08.2014), Алик (04.08.2014), Альбина (04.08.2014)

----------


## Raudex

> Например, "мой" медитационный центр (там живет много монахов) не берет денег у государства, потому что ученики Настоятеля центра - это очень богатые люди, из политики и бизнеса. Например, все строительство оплатила жена премьер- министра.


О чём я и пишу, окормление всяких важных мирян - основной залог успеха ланкийской вихары, с медитативниками ситуация иная, там часто делают ставку на гостей изза рубежа, этакий экспортный вариант буддизма, но обычный монастырь таких средств получить не может потому вынужден влачить весьма жалкое существование.

----------

Алик (04.08.2014), Фил (04.08.2014), Шавырин (24.02.2019)

----------


## Raudex

> А скопировать и не получится. Все равно это будет что-то свое. И либо оно будет, либо - умрет, за ненадобностью.


Ну не скажите, я уже писал за 5 лет успехи есть, небольшие, но общины всё таки складываются, в Питере то точно, там вкалывает айасма Топпер, причём едва сводя концы с концами, уж не знаю откуда у него появилась репутация зажравшегося гуру секты, я же к сожалению не имею таких талантов, к тому же постоянно мотаюсь в Азию, да и расстрижение моё сильно повлияло, плюс сейчас у меня проблемы со здоровьем (осенью сильно повредил ногу и хожу с трудом) и потому в Москве дела заметно хуже. Обычно хорошие общинники это те кто бывал в Азии или даже в б.сангхе и принял азиатскую модель как базу.

----------

Алик (04.08.2014), Сергей Ч (04.08.2014), Фил (04.08.2014), Шавырин (04.08.2014)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> ...для меня лично вопрос совершенно очевиден...


А для меня очевидно, что правильный кармический плод получит тот мирянин, который искренне поддерживает монахов, понимая, что монахам нужно кушать и одеваться, и какой они подвиг совершают, а не который пришел на рынок (из корыстного "разумного" рассчета) за благой кармой.

----------

Алик (04.08.2014), Жека (04.08.2014), Фил (04.08.2014), Шавырин (04.08.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Все равно все опирается на личные качества монаха и его поведение, соответствующее истинной Дхарме. Полагаю, люди в России смотрят именно на это. Если могут. Мне дела нет, как моют кишки кому-то, кишки все равно будут мыть омраченные люди - если ты выставился в первый ряд и стал заметным. Все равно в любой ситуации все не так просто, все разрешить идеально невозможно. И, наверно, питерцы довольно подготовленные буддисты в массе, чтобы определить качества конкретного монаха. Одно дело, когда монах в монастыре, под присмотром более реализованных людей, а другое, когда он вне его и пытается организовать группу обучения Дхармы в России. Ему приходится преодолевать немыслимые сложности, вот поэтому хорошие монахи в российской среде достойны большого уважения. Ну, а гурствовать долго тебе никто не позволит, если ты плохой гуру.

Большая проблема - это буддийские инетные самоучки и излишняя интеллектуализация в ущерб реальному дхармическому опыту.

Хожу иногда к Топперу, когда в Питере. Я могу не сходиться с ним в каких-то вопросах, но мне неинтересно, что кто говорит. У меня есть собственный взгляд. Я знаю большинство слухов про него, но это неважно. Полагаю, что в большинстве случаев важно просто - что человек говорит, и соответствуют ли его действия его словам. Недостатки могут быть у всех. Важно, сколько пользы человек приносит. А что касается монашеского поведения и знаний, у меня нет к нему никаких претензий. У него есть регулярные занятия, ретриты, ему можно задать любой буддийский вопрос. особенно по тхераваде, и буддийский стаж у него долгий, причем эти годы человек старался вникнуть в Учение, применяя его в нелегкой своей жизни.

Самое удивительное, он, например, вырастет в зрелого буддийского наставника, но так и останется куча предвзятых мнений о нем, что просто помешает отделить зерна от плевел и собрать пользу при общении. Удивительно, что иностранным учителям доверяют больше - это при отсутствии возможности с ними поговорить на родном языке и близко пообщаться.

У меня другая традиция, но при походах к нему можно получить конкретную пользу, уверена. 

В России вообще любят жесткую критику, переходящую в разнос. Любящая доброта к товарищу-буддисту и понимание, что у него свои аффекты, а у тебе не меньше своих, что можно найти конструктивный подход и способствовать миру, преодолению искажений, пониманию и грамотному распространению Дхармы, - это очень мешает созданию Сангхи.

А мальчишка-новоиспеченный монах, играющий в гуру - это пройдет, думаю. Жизнь научит. И зрелого дядьку самсара не пощадит.

----------

Сергей Ч (04.08.2014), Шавырин (04.08.2014)

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Индустриализация, урбанизация и научный прогресс. 
> Это дало такое громадное повышение качества жизни, что о последствиях для самого человека никто не думал.
> Думали, что вот так и надо.
> Теперь имеем то что есть.
> Научный прогресс должен быть для человека, а не сам по себе.


можно было бы согласиться с этим, кабы не такое:

"<...> А когда наступил вечер и в избе потемнело, то стало так тоскливо, что трудно было выговорить слово. Сердитая бабка намочила ржаных корок в чашке и сосала их долго, целый час. Марья, подоив корову, принесла ведро с молоком и поставила на скамью; потом бабка переливала из ведра в кувшины, тоже долго, не спеша, видимо довольная, что теперь, в Успеньев пост, никто не станет есть молока и оно все останется цело. И только немножко, чуть-чуть, она отлила в блюдечко для ребенка Феклы. Когда она и Марья понесли кувшины на погребицу, Мотька вдруг встрепенулась, сползла с печи и, подойдя к скамье, где стояла деревянная чашка с корками, плеснула в нее молока из блюдечка.
Бабка, вернувшись в избу, принялась опять за свои корки, а Саша и Мотька, сидя на печи, смотрели на нее, и им было приятно, что она оскоромилась и теперь уж наверное пойдет в ад. Они утешились и легли спать, и Саша, засыпая, воображала страшный суд: горела большая печь, вроде гончарной, и нечистый дух с рогами, как у коровы, весь черный, гнал бабку в огонь длинною палкой, как давеча она сама гнала гусей. <...>" доктор Чехов, Мужики

и вот, сравните, лихие 90-е



> Как - то негибок я в этой теме ( в 90-х жил ) На ухо -только девушкам , остальным в (ухо)






2 момента: до индустриализации и после неё. Ничего не изменилось, как видите




> В России вообще любят жесткую критику, переходящую в разнос. Любящая доброта к товарищу-буддисту и понимание, что у него свои аффекты, а у тебе не меньше своих, что можно найти конструктивный подход и способствовать миру, преодолению искажений, пониманию и грамотному распространению Дхармы, - это очень мешает созданию Сангхи.


из чего подход конструировать, подскажите? Для любящей доброты тоже условия нужны (вернее - отсутствие причин тому, что не является этой добротой)

----------


## Raudex

> А для меня очевидно, что правильный кармический плод получит тот мирянин, который искренне поддерживает монахов, понимая, что монахам нужно кушать и одеваться, и какой они подвиг совершают, а не который пришел на рынок (из корыстного "разумного" рассчета) за благой кармой.


ну у такого подхода слабая сторона есть, если монахи сыты получается помогать не надо, а меж тем сангхе нужна помощь в рост, монахи сыты но ват например разваливается, со временем он совсем обветшает, монахи уйдут, а деревня , сотни людей останутся без вата и без монахов. Насчёт торга у вас шаблон работает "помогать надо тем кто нуждается", в соответствии с ним вы и *рассчитываете* свою щедрость, чаще всего исходя из сиюминутных эмоциональных порывов, взяв на себя право оценщика меры чужих нужд, например видя голодного кота, кормите его,в то время как это существо благодаря вам вырастет и убъёт N мышей, но вы этого не увидите. Или в соседнем дворе есть другой кот, в гораздо более плачевном состоянии, но он умрёт с голоду потому что не попал вам на глаза. А в это время, допустим, в Африке, будут голодать детишки, но вы то с ними в лоб не сталкиваетесь и от вас они ничего не получат потому что они не смогли вовремя вас эмоционально впечатлить. Любая щедрость это прекрасно, но ставить её в зависимость вашим спонтанным порывам это недальновидно. 
Если у человека изначально другой шаблон "помогать надо тем от кого совокупно бОльшая польза", то он не станет высчитывать какие то цифры и удельный вес заслуг, он сразу понесёт дану туда куда надо.
В Таиланде часто можно наблюдать как миряне на похоронах дарят деньги каким то известным в округе мирянам, начальникам говоря по нашему, спрашивается почему? Ответ обычно дают такой: данные люди заслуживают подарков потому что в прошлых жизнях были достойными людьми и потому переродившись получили в нынешней жизни блага, почёт и уважение, иначе быть не могло, это прямое доказательство их нынешнего достоинства, а раз они достойные то им и дана.
Смею утверждать что такой подход лучше даже не потому что он Канонический, а потому что поддерживать тех кто в свою очередь также может поддержать других, причём гораздо весомее - это рационально. Давая сангха-дану вы кормите не только монахов, но и нуждающихся мирян, которые имеются в вате и приходуют излишки еды, детей в школе, которым традиционно монахи отправляют сладости, и даже многочисленное зверьё которое традиционно проживает в вате и которому ежедневно скидывают объедки. И это безотносительно того что сангха может давать Дхамма-дану, высшую форму подношения, всем кто это желает, а также неприменно поддержит прямо или косвенно, тех монахов кто практикует углублённо, тех о ком вы не знаете даже, потому что они залезли в джунгли и ограничили круг общения до минимума.

----------

Кайто Накамура (09.02.2016), Фил (04.08.2014), Шавырин (24.02.2019)

----------


## Нико

Этернела забанили зря, он был корректен и своими замечаниями, ну да, ёрническими, но это его стиль, выражал настроения довольно большой прослойки...эмм..участников БФ. Этот тред читало стоить в основном благодаря его постам, потому что был живой оппонентинг, а не пустое пережёвывание протезами одного и того... одного и того же. Господа, вы не заметили, что всё меньше становится достойных собеседников? (это не обсуждение модератория, если что).
Ещё немаловажно то, что Этернел -- практикующий буддист. Но это уже восклицания вслед.

----------

Pema Sonam (04.08.2014), Алик (04.08.2014), Альбина (04.08.2014), Жека (04.08.2014), Пема Дролкар (04.08.2014), Шавырин (04.08.2014)

----------


## Нико

Моя оценка даны: хорошо помогать тому, кто делает что-то для Дхармы и других средств к существованию не имеет, необязательно МОНАХ. Или просто человек нуждается. Нужно смотреть по ситуации.

----------

Алик (04.08.2014), Шавырин (04.08.2014)

----------


## Жека

> не проще ли разобраться с причинами эдакой индивидуальности (или скиньте ссылку на тему)?
> 
> что обусловило такую "индивидуальную психологию" в европейской части? На востоке России интересы коллектива зачастую имеют значение


Русские - народ думающий, недоверчивый и довольно агрессивный. Азиатам собственные мысли заменяет авторитет старших, они доверчивы, как дети, и более открыты и наивны. Их с малых лет заставляют кланяться монахам, целовать ноги родителям и расшаркиваться в храмах. У меня в России нет НИ одного  знакомого, которого бы так воспитывали (в плане христианства). 
Азиатские буддисты в своей массе знать не знают никакой Палийский Канон, за исключением нескольких вызубренных на пали сутт. Русские интересующиеся буддисты много читают и изучают, и у них очень много вопросов. За все время, что я посещала Дхамма лекции в Азии, я не слышала, чтобы азиат задал вопрос учителю - а из европейцев вопросы сыпятся, как горох.
В ШЛ аграрная экономика. Вы много знаете в России крестьян буддистов?
Я не говорю, что кто- то плох или хорош. Мы - разные. И к разным людям нужны разные подходы, с учетом культуры и ментальности, экономического положения.

----------

Алик (04.08.2014), Кайто Накамура (09.02.2016), Фил (04.08.2014), Шавырин (04.08.2014)

----------


## Жека

> Этернела забанили зря, он был корректен и своими замечаниями, ну да, ёрническими, но это его стиль, выражал настроения довольно большой прослойки...эмм..участников БФ. Этот тред читало стоить в основном благодаря его постам, потому что был живой оппонентинг, а не пустое пережёвывание протезами одного и того... одного и того же. Господа, вы не заметили, что всё меньше становится достойных собеседников? (это не обсуждение модератория, если что).
> Ещё немаловажно то, что Этернел -- практикующий буддист. Но это уже восклицания вслед.


Я считаю, что совершенно несправедливый бан.

----------

Нико (04.08.2014), Шавырин (04.08.2014)

----------


## Raudex

> Этернела забанили зря


да, Топпер тайно вернулся и покарал неугодного :Big Grin: 
Я кстати против банов и тут и на тхераваде.ру и вообще везде.

----------

Альбина (04.08.2014), Жека (04.08.2014), Нико (04.08.2014), Фил (04.08.2014), Шавырин (06.06.2015)

----------


## Raudex

> Русские - народ думающий, недоверчивый и довольно агрессивный. Азиатам собственные мысли заменяет авторитет старших, они доверчивы, как дети, и более открыты и наивны. Их с малых лет заставляют кланяться монахам, целовать ноги родителям и расшаркиваться в храмах.


О, вы не правы, азиаты совсем не так просты как кажутся на первый взгляд, а что они умеют мастерски показать себя так что б вы искренне уверовали в своё превосходство - бесспорно. На самом деле нас они считают прямолинейными, бестактными и поверхностными, и соответственно не очень мудрыми, но не выносят сор из избы до последнего проявляя максимум радушия, в силу своей же этики. Слышать вы будете сугубо то что хотите услышать от них, а не то что они на самом деле думают. На Ланке пожалуй это всё проявляется в меньшей степени но в ЮВА - очень выпукло.

----------

Кайто Накамура (09.02.2016), Фил (04.08.2014)

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Этернела забанили зря, он был корректен и своими замечаниями, ну да, ёрническими, но это его стиль, выражал настроения довольно большой прослойки...эмм..участников БФ. Этот тред читало стоить в основном благодаря его постам, потому что был живой оппонентинг, а не пустое пережёвывание протезами одного и того... одного и того же. Господа, вы не заметили, что всё меньше становится достойных собеседников? (это не обсуждение модератория, если что).
> Ещё немаловажно то, что Этернел -- практикующий буддист. Но это уже восклицания вслед.


Мир живых существ и неживых объектов причинно-обусловлен, и суть его - непостоянство. Грушевое варенье, жара, кумкват, тут монахов бьют, там бьют монахи. Скукотища. Тоска прям, смертная

----------

Алик (04.08.2014), Фил (04.08.2014)

----------


## Фил

> 2 момента: до индустриализации и после неё. Ничего не изменилось, как видите


 Люди то другими не становятся  :Smilie: 
Я имел в виду, что в городах люди меньше зависят от других людей.
Можно всю жизнь прожить в квартире и посылать всех куда подальше.
В деревне так не получится. Плевать в колодец до бесконечности не получится, или все наплюют на тебя.
Упадет, скажем, на твой дом - дерево, а помогать никто не придет.
Даже у Лыковых  в конечном итоге не получилось на всех наплевать.

----------

Алик (04.08.2014), Чагна Дордже (07.08.2014), Шавырин (04.08.2014)

----------


## Фил

Raudex, те функции вата, которые Вы описали, в больших городах теперь выполняют Торговые Центры.
Там и собираются, и покупают, и концерты устраивают, и гуляют. За последние несколько лет народ реально ездит гулять в какой нибудь ТЦ,
Другие теперь традиции.
Подумал в шутку, если Вам с Топпером снять какой нибудь офис в торговом центре, да на проходной аллее....  :Smilie:

----------

Чагна Дордже (07.08.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Мир живых существ и неживых объектов причинно-обусловлен, и суть его - непостоянство. Грушевое варенье, жара, кумкват, тут монахов бьют, там бьют монахи. Скукотища. Тоска прям, смертная


Ну вот и сидите с грушевым вареньем.

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Ну вот и сидите с грушевым вареньем.


а разве ещё что-нибудь осталось  :Smilie: ? тут прекрасные плоды кумкуата пожинаем. 
В сторону шутки; вот вопрос серьёзный, обоюдоострый, многогранный - какие подношения российским монахам-тхеравадинам поднести (если кто-то до этого додумается): рис, цемент или деньги?

непосредственно поднести

----------


## Raudex

> Подумал в шутку, если Вам с Топпером снять какой нибудь офис в торговом центре, да на проходной аллее....


вы же нас за это и заклюёте потом  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (04.08.2014)

----------


## Нико

> а разве ещё что-нибудь осталось ? тут прекрасные плоды кумкуата пожинаем. 
> В сторону шутки; вот вопрос серьёзный, обоюдоострый, многогранный - какие подношения монахам-тхеравадинам поднести (если кто-то до этого додумается): рис, цемент или деньги?
> непосредственно поднести


Вот и пожинайте плоды кармы. Монахам-тхеравадинам по ситуации можно поднести что-то, рис или денюшку, но не надо, не стоит, превращать это в ОГРОМНУЮ тему, имхо.

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Вот и пожинайте плоды кармы. Монахам-тхеравадинам по ситуации можно поднести что-то, рис или денюшку, но не надо, не стоит, превращать это в ОГРОМНУЮ тему, имхо.


ситуация, в которой не будет лишним цемент ещё не создана. Почему бы

короче, что подносим: 

- мешки для риса (с рисом)
- окаменевшие мешки с отсыревшим, не использованным цементом (их возможное будущее)
- А деньги - что ж, это те же гвозди, и так же тянутся к нашим рукам © Башлачёв
- ничего
- что-то ещё

всё пронизывающая обусловленность, такие дела

ЗЫ: огромная тема в форме тхеравадинского монастыря где-то между кладбищами Питера и Москвы - это изумительная тема, в отличие от этой темы и той

----------


## Жека

> О, вы не правы, азиаты совсем не так просты как кажутся на первый взгляд, а что они умеют мастерски показать себя так что б вы искренне уверовали в своё превосходство - бесспорно. На самом деле нас они считают прямолинейными, бестактными и поверхностными, и соответственно не очень мудрыми, но не выносят сор из избы до последнего проявляя максимум радушия, в силу своей же этики. Слышать вы будете сугубо то что хотите услышать от них, а не то что они на самом деле думают. На Ланке пожалуй это всё проявляется в меньшей степени но в ЮВА - очень выпукло.


Ну если честно, мой опыт общения с ланкийцами мне напоминал общение с десятилетними детьми: вроде они хитрые, но хитрости такие смешные и наивные. А что они любители традиций уж не поспоришь. Меня одна тетенька чуть не побила, когда я усомнилась в подлинности волоса Будды в одной реликвии))

----------

Фил (04.08.2014)

----------


## Нико

Вот Этернела забанили. Жека здравые мысли подкидывает. А так темка-то слилась в непойми что. Скушно, господа, учитывая, что это единственная более менее "живая" тема была....

----------


## Фил

Здесь все таки не цирк, чтобы было не скучно. Хотя клоунов -хватает, но веселее от них не становится.

----------

Сергей Ч (04.08.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Здесь все таки не цирк, чтобы было не скучно. Хотя клоунов -хватает, но веселее от них не становится.


Не цирк, но отсутствие элементарного интеллекта.

----------


## Антон Соносон

клоуны - плохо, слона заперли на 3 месяца, печаль за печалью

а как слон весело шутил  :Smilie: (или гадил? :Frown: ), эх, дукха: 



> "... Так я слышал"  _(буддийская история в пересказе Намкая Норбу Ринпоче):_
> 
> По индийским деревням один человек водил группу слепцов. Те крепко держались за одну и ту же веревку и покорно шли в том направлении, куда она тянулась за поводырем. Но однажды, на привале в джунглях, они окружили своего предводителя... "Покажи нам слона, - попросили они. - Все крестьяне вокруг только и говорят о слонах - самых сильных, огромных, могущественных и красивых существах, царях мира животных".
> 
> Поводырь выбрал из слонов, пасшихся неподалеку, самого ручного: небольшого и спокойного, и подвел к ним слепцов. "Вот слон!" - воскликнул он.
> 
> Слепцы обступили животное и принялись благоговейно ощупывать его - каждый со своей стороны. 
> 
> Одному достался бивень. "Я понял, - воскликнул он, - слон как мрамор: твердый и гладкий!"
> ...

----------


## Нико

> клоуны - плохо, слона заперли на 3 месяца, печаль за печалью
> 
> а как слон весело шутил (или гадил?), эх, дукха:


А что вам в этой байке не понравилось? ЧЮ?

----------


## Антон Соносон

> А что вам в этой байке не понравилось? ЧЮ?


то, что они начали препираться и грязно ругаться. Байка чудесная  :Smilie:

----------


## Альбина

> то, что они начали препираться и грязно ругаться. Байка чудесная


Что же в ней такого чудесного ? Три раза прочитала - не пойму в каком месте находится "чудесное".

----------

Сергей Ч (04.08.2014)

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Что же в ней такого чудесного ? Три раза прочитала - не пойму в каком месте находится "чудесное".


в завершении второй строки цитаты текста байки, со слов "в пересказе", до скобки и двоеточия

----------


## Поляков

> В том-то и дело, что Тхеравада в России, это как балалайка в Зимбабве.
> Традиций нет.


Зато у нас есть традиция построения утопий. И это вполне по-русски - попытаться перенести прекрасный, застывший в своем совершенстве мир, из литературного произведения в реальность. 

А балалайка была придумана (в качестве древнего славянского инструмента) монархистами во второй половине 19-го века.

----------

Альбина (05.08.2014), Фил (04.08.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (05.08.2014), Шавырин (04.08.2014)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Насчёт торга у вас шаблон работает "помогать надо тем кто нуждается"


У меня работает шаблон, что если монах не будет кушать и одет, то он или не выживет, или не сможет спокойно тратить все свое время на изучение и сохранение Дхармы. Не стоит свои фантазии о других принимать за реальность.

----------

Фил (05.08.2014), Шавырин (05.08.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Raudex, те функции вата, которые Вы описали, в больших городах теперь выполняют Торговые Центры.
> Там и собираются, и покупают, и концерты устраивают, и гуляют. За последние несколько лет народ реально ездит гулять в какой нибудь ТЦ,
> Другие теперь традиции.
> Подумал в шутку, если Вам с Топпером снять какой нибудь офис в торговом центре, да на проходной аллее....


Придется дану в десятки раз увеличить. А Топпера покамест заставляют съехать с квартиры......

----------


## Шавырин

> А Топпера покамест заставляют съехать с квартиры......


И (мы как бы тут (в этом месте) должны все "подорваться", и искать "съём") ? :EEK!: 

П.С. 

Вроде как ,Дхарма хранит.

----------

Нико (06.08.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Придется дану в десятки раз увеличить. А Топпера покамест заставляют съехать с квартиры......


Пема, ты это серьёзно про дану?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Пема, ты это серьёзно про дану?


Топпер, конечно, найдет решение. Увижу его скоро, но глобально помочь не могу.

Но наверняка найдутся такие, которые не отделаются банальным "Бог подаст".

А так - как можно про дану серьезно? Люди тратят на свои удовольствия часто кучу денег, монахам ничего не дают, рапространение Дхармы не поддерживают, но при этом очень любят про это порассуждать....

----------

Алик (06.08.2014), Мокроусов Вадим (06.08.2014)

----------


## Шавырин

> А так - как можно про дану серьезно?
> 
>  Люди тратят на свои удовольствия часто кучу денег, монахам ничего не дают, рапространение Дхармы не поддерживают, но при этом очень любят про это порассуждать....


Действительно.

Возможно , что люди (которые тратят деньги на удовольствия ) могут себе это позволить.

Распространение Дхармы и навязывание своего видения (Дхармы) как догмат, всё ж таки разные суть вещи.

----------

Pema Sonam (06.08.2014), Фил (06.08.2014)

----------


## Фил

Можно еще порассуждать, что тратить деньги на удовольствия - это очень плохо.
А вот на Дхарму - это очень хорошо.
Как будто человек не знает, куда ему деньги потратить. 
Нет, ну если не знает, и спрашивает "вот у меня есть ненужные деньги, куда бы мне их деть?"
Не было еще такого.
Баффет только несколько миллиардов USD Биллу Гейтсу отдал со словами, чтоб он их на благотворительность потратил, т.к. его самого - жаба душит. 
Но и он, заметьте, ни у кого не спрашивал, что ему с деньгами делать  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (06.08.2014), Шавырин (06.08.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Распространение Дхармы и навязывание своего видения (Дхармы) как догмат, всё ж таки разные суть вещи.


 Даже Благославенный Будда не позволял  себе такого - навязывать кому-либо своё видение Дхармы.) Его Учение определяется как эхи-пассика, приглашающее нас "прийти и увидеть", а не "прийти и уверовать". 
Поэтому любой монах, учитель или гуру, представляющие свою точку зрения именно как догмат, представляют собой три объекта, которые пусть да избегает здравомыслящий буддист!  :Cool: 
Но слава Будде, мне такие личности пока не встречались.)

"..будьте сами себе светильниками, будьте сами себе прибежищем, не имея иного прибежища. Берите Дхамму в качестве своего светильника, берите Дхамму в качестве своего прибежища, не имя иного" (Будда.)

Однако из этого вовсе не следует некая бесхребетность или отсутствие четкости взглядов, по которым можно отличить Дхарму от адхармы. Просто свобода мысли и терпимость допускавшиеся Буддой по отношению к другим учениям были своего рода подтверждением истинности Дхармы. Когда например видный и богатый домовладелец по имени Упали, знаменитый мирской ученик Нигантхи Натапутты (Джайны Махавиры) был нарочно послан самим Махавирой встретиться с Буддой и победить его в споре о некоторых положениях учения о карме, поскольку взгляды Будды на этот предмет отличались от взглядов Махавиры. Вопреки ожиданиям, Упали в конце обсуждения был убежден в правильности взглядов Будды и ложности взглядов своего наставника. Потому он попросил Будду принять его в качестве одного из мирских учеников (Упасака). Но Будда попросил его пересмотреть это и не торопиться, поскольку "тщательное рассмотрение хорошо для такого известного человека, как ты". Когда Упали вновь выразил свое желание, Будда попросил его как и раньше почитать и поддерживать своих прежних духовных учителей.

----------

Кайто Накамура (09.02.2016), Федор Ф (09.08.2014), Фил (06.08.2014), Шавырин (06.08.2014)

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Можно еще порассуждать, что тратить деньги на удовольствия - это очень плохо.
> А вот на Дхарму - это очень хорошо.
> Как будто человек не знает, куда ему деньги потратить. 
> Нет, ну если не знает, и спрашивает "вот у меня есть ненужные деньги, куда бы мне их деть?"
> Не было еще такого.


как же не было? Например, Eternal запостил про Чёрного Кузнеца (327 пост), после этого я вышел прогуляться, памятуя о нуждах российских монахов-тхеравадинов, и нашёл некоторую сумму денег, ровно столько, чтобы приобрести 20кг мешок риса или 50кг мешок белого цемента марки 500 (и ещё на мастерок хватило бы). Мне они не нужны (ни рис, ни цемент, ни деньги, ни заслуги), поэтому и по причине давешнего памятования в топике был задан вопрос: что поднести российским монахам-тхеравадинам? И предложение - построить монастырь, тем более, что средства на первый камень уже найдены. Ответа на него не было (у Raudex всё норм, с его слов - есть монастырь, есть одёжа, есть чё поесть, да и не в России он), Топпер со мной не разговаривает. Выждал какое-то время и перевёл эту сумму на другие нужды. А тут выясняется, что Топпера выселяют - это уже как минимум вторая причина для строительства, имхо

и места неплохие есть, напр., Валдайская возвышенность - как раз между Москвой и Питером

----------

Алик (06.08.2014), Фил (06.08.2014), Шавырин (06.08.2014), Эделизи (06.08.2014)

----------


## Нико

Пема, если хочешь помочь Топперу, посели его в свою питерскую квартиру (не знаю, как на это посмотрит мама, правда :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )

----------

Шавырин (06.08.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Пема, если хочешь помочь Топперу, посели его в свою питерскую квартиру (не знаю, как на это посмотрит мама, правда)


Не поселю. В комнате с мамой он не имеет права жить, как монах, а в другой комнате живут люди, которые присматривают за мамой в мое отсутствие.

Но к нему уж обязательно зайду.

----------

Сергей Ч (06.08.2014), Шавырин (07.08.2014)

----------


## Шавырин

> в другой комнате живут люди, которые присматривают за мамой в мое отсутствие.


А в Винае существует запрет монаху ухаживать за  дамой нуждающейся в помощи ?

П.С. Ваши Пема слова, навеяли этот вопрос.

----------

Эделизи (07.08.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> А в Винае существует запрет монаху ухаживать за  дамой нуждающейся в помощи ?
> 
> П.С. Ваши Пема слова, навеяли этот вопрос.


Это не его мать и не сестра, и за ней есть, кому ухаживать. Тхеравадинские монахи не имеют права прикасаться к женщинам, конвертик я бросаю в сумку :Smilie:  А в Варанаси, помнится, тхеравадинский монах просил ему сделать фотку, так фотоаппарат он мне передавал за веревочку, как крыску за хвостик.
 У тибетских монахов такого нет, они могут передавать предметы женщинам напрямую.
Я как-то спроcила у Топпера, а что будет, если я упаду и буду умирать на глазах у такого монаха, он мне не поможет? Кажется, был ответ, что поможет, а потом очистится ритуалами.

Но тут другой случай.

----------

Шавырин (07.08.2014)

----------


## Нико

> конвертик я бросаю в сумку А в Варанаси, помнится, тхеравадинский монах просил ему сделать фотку, так фотоаппарат он мне передавал за веревочку, как крыску за хвостик.


Пичалька(.



> Я как-то спроcила у Топпера, а что будет, если я упаду и буду умирать на глазах у такого монаха, он мне не поможет? Кажется, был ответ, что поможет, а потом очистится ритуалами.


Мда.

----------

Эделизи (07.08.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Я как-то спроcила у Топпера, а что будет, если я упаду и буду умирать на глазах у такого монаха, он мне не поможет? Кажется, был ответ, что поможет, а потом очистится ритуалами.
> .


 Чего только не придумают!

----------

Алик (07.08.2014), Нико (07.08.2014), Эделизи (07.08.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Я как-то спроcила у Топпера, а что будет, если я упаду и буду умирать на глазах у такого монаха, он мне не поможет? Кажется, был ответ, что поможет, а потом очистится ритуалами.


Вот отрывок из книги бывшего тхеравадинского монаха с большим стажем С. Дхаммики (THE BROKEN BUDDHA Critical Reflections on Theravada and a Plea for a New Buddhism
by S. Dhammika): 

"Истина состоит в том, что в Тхераваде буквальное следование Винае важнее учения Дхармы, это важнее, чем доставление неудобства другим, важнее доброты или медитации и важнее морали. Действительно, Тхеравада разъясняет, что соблюдение Винаи важнее самой жизни. В комментариях есть история о монахине, которая упала в пруд, и на неё напал крокодил. Это увидел один мужчина, который побежал на помощь этой женщине, но, когда он протянул ей руку, чтобы она за неё ухватилась и он мог вытащить её из пруда, она не решилась к нему прикоснуться, потому что правила гласят, что монахи и монахини не должны касаться лиц противоположного пола. Поэтому ту монахиню в итоге сожрал крокодил. В любой другой традиции подобную историю использовали бы для иллюстрации десяти ложных воззрений – ритуализации нраственности и правил – но в Тхераваде эта монахиня считается примером добродетели. 
Действительно, в одном из своих сочинений Буддагхоша говорит, что монах может нарушить мелкое правило ради сострадания, и это замечание является одним из немногих слабых проблесков света в его обыкновенно тоскливых и отчаянно скучных трудах.
 Но проблема состоит в следующем: если архаты на Первом соборе не смогли определить, каковы главные правила, и каковы мелкие, как это понять обычному непросветлённому монаху? Лучше всего забыть о сострадании и жёстко придерживаться правил, или, по крайней мере, их внешней форме. И это именно тот путь, который чаще всего рекомендует Буддагхоша. Например, он говорит, что даже если твоя собственная мать упала в бушующую реку, тебе ни при каких обстоятельствах нельзя пытаться её спасти, если спасение предполагает физическое соприкосновение. 
И опять же, он говорит, что, если монах падает в яму, ему не следует из неё выкапываться даже ради спасения жизни, так как это является нарушением правила не копать землю. Теперь, когда такие мелкие правила считаются более важными, чем жизни других, воистину удивительно, что им придаётся столько значения, что действительно важные вещи по сравнению с этим считаются несущественными".

----------

Алик (07.08.2014), Влад К (08.08.2014), Фил (07.08.2014), Чагна Дордже (07.08.2014), Шавырин (07.08.2014)

----------


## Фил

Да, читал я эту книгу.
Все - правда!

----------

Алик (07.08.2014), Нико (07.08.2014)

----------


## Алик

Глупость плюс фанатизм - это уже идиотизм (.

----------

Влад К (08.08.2014), Жека (07.08.2014), Нико (07.08.2014), Фил (07.08.2014), Шавырин (07.08.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Вот отрывок из книги бывшего тхеравадинского монаха с большим стажем С. Дхаммики (THE BROKEN BUDDHA Critical Reflections on Theravada and a Plea for a New Buddhism
> by S. Dhammika):



На другом форуме уже было обсуждение этой книги:

"Я читал эту его книгу. Она называется "Разбитый Будда" (Broken Buddha). В принципе, там он очень много правильных вещей подмечает, и действительно, реальная жизненная Тхеравада вовсе не идеальна и не распрекрасна, а полна всяких пороков и косяков, которые он упоительно описывает, основываясь на своих многочисленных путешествиях и монашеском (!) опыте. Другой вопрос, что негативные стороны выделены и подчёркнуты, а о позитивных вообще не слова (или - практически не слова), поэтому опус изначально предвзятый, а не объективный. Если держать в уме эту поправку, то с книгой полезно ознакомиться, чтобы поломать розовые очки. Но новичкам в буддизме или не-буддистам её лучше вообще не читать - однозначно такое же негативно-предвзятое отношение будет."

Вот кстати  блог Дхаммики: http://sdhammika.blogspot.ru

----------

Фил (07.08.2014), Шавырин (07.08.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Вот отрывок из книги бывшего тхеравадинского монаха с большим стажем С. Дхаммики (THE BROKEN BUDDHA Critical Reflections on Theravada and a Plea for a New Buddhism
> by S. Dhammika)


Почему "бывшего"?

----------

Ассаджи (06.06.2015), Фил (07.08.2014), Чагна Дордже (07.08.2014)

----------


## Антон Соносон

"Теперь, когда такие мелкие правила считаются более важными, чем жизни других, воистину удивительно, что им придаётся столько значения, что действительно важные вещи по сравнению с этим считаются несущественными".

ничего себе аргументы. Полнолуние, как говорится, наступает




> На другом форуме уже было обсуждение этой книги


оно своеобразно закончилось  :Facepalm: , тоже тема полной луны

----------

Сергей Ч (07.08.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Почему "бывшего"?


Разочаровался, видимо.

----------

Шавырин (07.08.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Разочаровался, видимо.


Ну, он же остается монахом.

----------


## Нико

> ничего себе аргументы. Полнолуние, как говорится, наступает


Там выше аргументы были. И вообще неплохо всю книгу прочитать, она на аглицком, правда.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> И вообще неплохо всю книгу прочитать, она на аглицком, правда.


А ещё лучше прочитать книги и других учителей, а не только Дост. Дхаммики.  :Smilie:

----------

Шавырин (07.08.2014)

----------


## Жека

> А в Винае существует запрет монаху ухаживать за  дамой нуждающейся в помощи ?
> 
> П.С. Ваши Пема слова, навеяли этот вопрос.


Монах не может жить в одном доме (помещении) с женщиной.

----------

Шавырин (07.08.2014)

----------


## Жека

> Я как-то спроcила у Топпера, а что будет, если я упаду и буду умирать на глазах у такого монаха, он мне не поможет? Кажется, был ответ, что поможет, а потом очистится ритуалами.
> 
> Но тут другой случай.


Какой- то бред (да и вообще, все эти разговоры в стиле "А убил бы я Гитлера?" Это какой- то детсад, честное слово.

----------

Нико (07.08.2014), Сергей Ч (07.08.2014), Фил (07.08.2014), Шавырин (07.08.2014)

----------


## Нико

> А ещё лучше прочитать книги и других учителей, а не только Дост. Дхаммики.


Я даже редактировала одну тхеравадинскую книгу, правда, они мою фамилию там, видно, не указали. В других традициях такого быть не может. Но это так, мелочи.

----------

Сергей Ч (07.08.2014)

----------


## Жека

> А ещё лучше прочитать книги и других учителей, а не только Дост. Дхаммики.


Он дельные вещи пишет. Вопрос лишь в том, чтобы отделить зерна от плевел. Если судить о Дхамме по современным буддийским сектам или отдельным монахам, то желание действительно одно - держаться от этого подальше. Но это все не имеет никакого отношения к Будде. Его однажды спросил монах, которому с трудом давалось запоминание правил Винаи, как же ему быть. Татхагата сказал - сохраняй максимальную осознанность. Когда ты осознан, твои действия и поведения становятся естественно чистыми. А держаться слепо за правила как за самоценность ведет только к раздуванию эго, что мы и видим на примере русских тхеравадинов.

----------

Алик (07.08.2014), Нико (07.08.2014), Фил (07.08.2014), Шавырин (07.08.2014), Эделизи (07.08.2014)

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Там выше аргументы были. И вообще неплохо всю книгу прочитать, она на аглицком, правда.


Нико, никогда не стремлюсь никого обижать: ни Вас, ни авторов книг (но так иногда получается, прошу меня простить). По моему скромному мнению (вытаскиваю свой аргумент) - эта книга - аргументы в стиле налогов на уши и нос

----------


## Нико

Некоторым тибетским монахам так вообще на мелкие правила плевать. Они и с женщинами в одном доме спят, и даже массаж им делают. Я только одного знала, переводчика Далай-ламы, который просил не приходить к нему за консультациями после заката солнца. )

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Я только одного знала, переводчика Далай-ламы, который просил не приходить к нему за консультациями после заката солнца. )


Как известно, с наступлением ночи, дружба между мужчиной и женщиной ослабевает... ))

----------

Алик (07.08.2014), Кайто Накамура (09.02.2016), Мокроусов Вадим (08.08.2014), Фил (07.08.2014), Шавырин (09.08.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> На другом форуме уже было обсуждение этой книги:
> 
> "Я читал эту его книгу. Она называется "Разбитый Будда" (Broken Buddha). В принципе, там он очень много правильных вещей подмечает, и действительно, реальная жизненная Тхеравада вовсе не идеальна и не распрекрасна, а полна всяких пороков и косяков, которые он упоительно описывает, основываясь на своих многочисленных путешествиях и монашеском (!) опыте. Другой вопрос, что негативные стороны выделены и подчёркнуты, а о позитивных вообще не слова (или - практически не слова), поэтому опус изначально предвзятый, а не объективный. Если держать в уме эту поправку, то с книгой полезно ознакомиться, чтобы поломать розовые очки. Но новичкам в буддизме или не-буддистам её лучше вообще не читать - однозначно такое же негативно-предвзятое отношение будет."


Хм...



> Другой вопрос, что негативные стороны выделены и подчёркнуты, а о позитивных вообще не слова (или - практически не слова), поэтому опус изначально предвзятый, а не объективный.


Ну, так автор, как раз и хотел осветить именно проблемы, именно негативные стороны. (Позитивные стороны здесь сознательно выведены за пределы рассмотрения.) Поэтому можно говорить, только о том, "предвзято" или "объективно" он изложил именно проблемы, именно "негативные стороны". Освещать в этой книге позитивные стороны задачи не было. Вот, досточтимый Шравасти Дхаммика пишет:



> Многие обвинят меня в излишней сфокусированности на негативном и в том, что я не упомянул о том, что помимо проблем, все еще существует достаточное количество монахов и мирян, практикующих с пониманием. Но хорошее в тхераваде, а хорошая сторона у тхеравады конечно же есть, уже хорошо известна. По сути, только эта сторона и известна. Практически весь дискурс на тему тхеравады представляет исключительное, как нормальное и идеальное, как актуальное. Массивные проблемы, которые осаждают тхераваду игнорируются, отрицаются, обходятся стороной или же , что более часто, просто замалчиваются. Надеюсь, что мои размышления помогут представить более сбалансированную картину, касательно положения дел.

----------

Жека (07.08.2014), Кхантибало (07.08.2014), Нико (07.08.2014), Сергей Ч (07.08.2014), Фил (07.08.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Вот, досточтимый Шравасти Дхаммика пишет:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Многие обвинят меня в излишней сфокусированности на негативном и в том, что я не упомянул о том, что помимо проблем, все еще существует достаточное количество монахов и мирян, практикующих с пониманием. Но хорошее в тхераваде, а хорошая сторона у тхеравады конечно же есть, уже хорошо известна. По сути, только эта сторона и известна. Практически весь дискурс на тему тхеравады представляет исключительное, как нормальное и идеальное, как актуальное. Массивные проблемы, которые осаждают тхераваду игнорируются, отрицаются, обходятся стороной или же , что более часто, просто замалчиваются. Надеюсь, что мои размышления помогут представить более сбалансированную картину, касательно положения дел.


Ну вот, другое дело. Т.е. цель книги, как я понял, не отвратить людей от тхеравады, или выказать разочарованность южным буддизмом, как это тут пытаются анонсировать, а наоборот - защитить от внутренних проблем, обратив на них внимание.

----------

Фил (07.08.2014)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> как это тут пытаются анонсировать.


 Кто и где?

----------

Шавырин (09.08.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Какой- то бред (да и вообще, все эти разговоры в стиле "А убил бы я Гитлера?" Это какой- то детсад, честное слово.


Конечно, бред, но я привыкла учитывать национальные и поведенческие особенности,  и если африканцам нормально здороваться за интимные части, то англичанам вообще полагается не поворачивать взгляд на некоторые отклонения.

Я в Бодхгайе попала на слет тхеравадинов из многих стран, и там все монахи на полметра обходили женщин. после тибетских монахов это казалось странным. можно вообще не прикасаться к женщине, но при этом иметь кучу разных мыслей, а можно прикасаться вообще не обращая на это внимания. Если не работать над умом, то искусственно сдержать вожделение и инстинкты только воздержанием от контакта невозможно.

Ну, тоже так думала, что, возможно, какой-то крен, пока Топпер не взял дану из моих рук. а шриланкийский монах всячески старался не прикоснуться к моей руке. Вы лучше с Топпером поговорите. А мне как-то все равно.

----------


## Raudex

> Он дельные вещи пишет. Вопрос лишь в том, чтобы отделить зерна от плевел. Если судить о Дхамме по современным буддийским сектам или отдельным монахам, то желание действительно одно - держаться от этого подальше. Но это все не имеет никакого отношения к Будде. Его однажды спросил монах, которому с трудом давалось запоминание правил Винаи, как же ему быть. Татхагата сказал - сохраняй максимальную осознанность. Когда ты осознан, твои действия и поведения становятся естественно чистыми. А держаться слепо за правила как за самоценность ведет только к раздуванию эго, что мы и видим на примере русских тхеравадинов.


Так нам соблюдать Винаю то или нет? Ну  что б вам угодить... А то я не понимаю.

----------

Шавырин (09.08.2014)

----------


## Фил

А если скажем "нет", то реально не будете соблюдать?

----------

Шавырин (09.08.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Так нам соблюдать Винаю то или нет? Ну  что б вам угодить... А то я не понимаю.


Основные правила. А то угодите ещё в яму, а землю копать низзя).

----------


## Raudex

Вопрос был риторический, иллюстрирующий проблему что миряне всегда найдут к чему докопаться, а монах всегда будет в проигрыше, как бы он не старался выйти из под критики. Как видите при желании даже строгость его Винайи можно поставить монаху в упрёк.

По поводу "Брокен будды" - классная смешная книга, каждый из нас имеет запас истории азиатских злоупотреблений и нелепого фанатизма, но самое интересное в книге - концовка, до куда обычно читателю лень дочитывать, где автор предлагает "идеальный" на его взгляд уклад. читаешь и понимаешь , что за годы достопочтенный буддистскую систему ценностей не принял, остался рамках обычной европейской этики.

----------

Сергей Ч (08.08.2014), Фил (08.08.2014)

----------


## Raudex

> Основные правила. А то угодите ещё в яму, а землю копать низзя).


А зря между прочим иронизируете, такая твёрдость и приверженность дисциплине у меян вызывает восхищение, к сожалению я не так крут и стану позорно себя выкапывать дабы "спасти" "свою" "драгоценную" жызинь  :Facepalm:

----------

Кайто Накамура (09.02.2016), Фил (08.08.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Вопрос был риторический, иллюстрирующий проблему что миряне всегда найдут к чему докопаться, а монах всегда будет в проигрыше, как бы он не старался выйти из под критики.


 Всегда можно докопаться к кому угодно, даже до столба. Вы же не червонец, чтобы нравится всем.
Мне Ваш вопрос Обаму в Сирии напомнил:
- Если они перейдут черту, мы будем вынуждены действовать.
- Ну вот, они перешли черту! Действуйте!..

----------


## Фил

> А зря между прочим иронизируете, такая твёрдость и приверженность дисциплине у меян вызывает восхищение, к сожалению я не так крут и стану позорно себя выкапывать дабы "спасти" свою "драгоценную жызинь"


Я думаю, проблема в том, что Виная преподносится, Вами в том числе, как некий этический идеал.
Или идол, который Ницше простукал молоточком в Götzen-Dämmerung oder Wie man mit dem Hammer philosophiert и выяснил, что Идол то - пустой.

Правила Винаи не более осмысленны (или не менее бессмысленны) чем остальные правила окружающего монахов общества.
У мирян - одни правила, у монахов - другие.
Оснований, чтобы считать что один набор правил лучше чем другой нет ни у тех ни у других.
Как только такие квази-основания конструируются из ничего (догматически) - начинается срач.

----------

Шавырин (09.08.2014)

----------


## Raudex

> Я думаю, проблема в том, что Виная преподносится, Вами в том числе, как некий этический идеал.


Винайа будучи в первом приближении таки этическим идеалом, ещё так построена что тысячи и тысячи мелких запретов заставляют монаха постоянно как то квалифицировать свои действия, непрерывно пребывая во внимательности, решая дилеммы, по сути это и есть сати, причём простор для совершенствования тут воистину бесконечный, монах даже очень строгий никогда не сможет утверждать что его Винайа безупречна, и, я полагаю, это так и задумано.

Мирские правила так не работают. Они просто для тренировки отбрасывания грубых пороков.

----------

Кайто Накамура (09.02.2016), Сергей Ч (08.08.2014), Фил (08.08.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Винайа будучи в первом приближении таки этическим идеалом,
> ..........
> Мирские правила так не работают. Они просто для тренировки отбрасывания грубых пороков.


Вот об этом я и говорю  :Smilie: 
Слон - плохой, справка - хороший.

----------

Vladiimir (08.08.2014), Жека (08.08.2014)

----------


## Нико

Мирские правила так не работают. Они просто для тренировки отбрасывания грубых пороков.[/QUOTE]

Вималакирти, как известно, был мирянином. Хоть это и махаянская сутра, нам есть на кого равняться).

----------

Фил (08.08.2014)

----------


## sergey

> Правила Винаи не более осмысленны (или не менее бессмысленны) чем остальные правила окружающего монахов общества.
> У мирян - одни правила, у монахов - другие.
> Оснований, чтобы считать что один набор правил лучше чем другой нет ни у тех ни у других.


Абстрактные "правила окружающего монахов общества" возникли неизвестно откуда - разные правила по разным причинами с разными целями, в разное время. Правила Винаи дал _полностью истинно пробужденный_ с такими целями:



> Устанавливая правила поведения, Будда обосновывал необходимость этого десятью причинами:
> - для совершенства сангхи,
> - для мира в сангхе, 
> - для воздержания от бесстыдства,
> - для удобства бхикшу хорошего поведения,
> - для подавления загрязнений, относящихся к прошлой жизни,
> - для предупреждения загрязнений, относящихся к будущей жизни,
> - для поднятия веры в неверующих,
> - для возрастания верующих,
> ...


http://dhamma.ru/lib/authors/thanissaro/prat.htm
В источнике этих правил и в целях (в целом) - разница между "остальными правилами окружающего монахов общества" и правилами Винаи. Перед смертью Будда сказал: "Та Дхамма, та Виная, что я провозгласил, установил для вас – да будут они вашим Учителем после того как я отойду." (Yo vo, ānanda, mayā dhammo ca vinayo ca desito paññatto, so vo mamaccayena satthā.)
Кстати, пункты 5 и 6 открыто показывают, как правила Винаи имеют отношение к ниббане, о чем вы тут раньше писали.

----------

Сергей Ч (08.08.2014), Фил (08.08.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Абстрактные "правила окружающего монахов общества" возникли неизвестно откуда - разные правила по разным причинами с разными целями, в разное время. Правила Винаи дал _полностью истинно пробужденный_ с такими целями:


Для этого надо иметь религиозную веру, что вот именно с _такими целями_ была дана Виная.
Не у всех она есть.
Хотя Виная точно так-же была сформирована пусть одним человеком, но также по разным причинам, с разными целями и в разное время.
Иначе что мешало Будде записать Винаю сразу от начала до конца в виде священного текста. (Записать - в том числе передать устно) А не придумывать правила, по мере того как изобретательные монахи свои пиписьки во все более экзотические места засовывали, что он даже до этого сразу и додуматься то не мог! Никакого всезнания не хватит против спермотоксикоза!




> - для поднятия веры в неверующих,
> - для возрастания верующих,
> - для утверждения истинной дхармы
> - и для воспитания учеников .


Либо Виная не работает(т.е. не для этих целей), либо верующие какие-то _неправильные_ пошли, либо Будда, как бы это сказать....

----------


## Жека

> Так нам соблюдать Винаю то или нет? Ну  что б вам угодить... А то я не понимаю.


Жаль, что Виная ничего не говорит об интернете :Embarrassment:

----------

Эделизи (09.08.2014)

----------


## sergey

> - для поднятия веры в неверующих,
> - для возрастания верующих,
> - для утверждения истинной дхармы
> - и для воспитания учеников . 
> 
> Либо Виная не работает(т.е. не для этих целей), либо верующие какие-то _неправильные_ пошли, либо Будда, как бы это сказать....


Когда монахи соблюдают виню, по-моему это поднимает веру в неверующих, способствует возрастания верующих и т.д, так что работает.  :Smilie: 
А что не все монахи соблюдают, так это было всегда, и упадок Дхаммы Будда тоже предсказывал.

----------

Влад К (08.08.2014), Мокроусов Вадим (08.08.2014), Сергей Ч (08.08.2014), Фил (08.08.2014)

----------


## Raudex

> Жаль, что Виная ничего не говорит об интернете


Вот тоже удобная беспроигрышная возможность пнуть совершенно любого монаха который, в частности, посмел забрести на форум что б навязать вам полемику, не пожелав терпеть хоровое выступление недоброжелателей.

----------


## Нико

> Вот тоже удобная беспроигрышная возможность пнуть совершенно любого монаха который, в частности, посмел забрести на форум что б навязать вам полемику, не пожелав терпеть хоровое выступление недоброжелателей.


Вам нужно что-то делать с агрессией по отношению к мирянам. Кстати, не так давно вы сами были мирянином.

----------

Kit (08.08.2014), Vladiimir (08.08.2014), Жека (08.08.2014), Фил (08.08.2014), Эделизи (09.08.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Вот тоже удобная беспроигрышная возможность пнуть совершенно любого монаха который, в частности, посмел забрести на форум что б навязать вам полемику, не пожелав терпеть хоровое выступление недоброжелателей.


Хм... "недоброжелателей"(!) ...

----------

Kit (08.08.2014), Жека (08.08.2014), Фил (08.08.2014), Эделизи (09.08.2014)

----------


## Антон Соносон

вот она - пропасть во ржи ©

----------


## Аурум

> Что характерно , жил -был обычный человек .
> 
> И вот он решил стать монахом ...
> 
> Получил "постриг в монахи" , - всё ! 
> 
> Это уже не человек , а " рупор" религии .
> 
> Если верить " Тхеравада" & " Дзэн"  (интернет) ,этот  чин священен ,аки Шакья -муни (Сакьямуни) 
> ...


По поводу "священства" монашеского титула и соответствующих почестей к монахам в Азии, так это чисто азиатские традиционные наслоения. Кстати, в книге Broken Buddha есть глава (Honor and Worship), посвященная как раз теме почестей монахам и как это сопоставляется с каноном и традицией. Если читаете на английском, то советую прочитать книгу, многое поймёте.
А по поводу выскочек-монахов, которые едва надев рясу или заочно пройдя ниссаю вне монастыря уже мнят себя рыцарями, несущими свет истинной Дхармы, так причина, скорее всего, это стремление к духовной власти, стремление самоутвердиться.

----------

Фил (08.08.2014), Шавырин (08.08.2014), Эделизи (09.08.2014)

----------


## Аурум

По поводу Винаи...
Помнится мне, несколько раз мелькали темы где обсуждались нарушения монахов, где были от монаха фразы типа: "Подумаешь, монах в театр сходил! Это незначитальное нарушение! Главное - не параджика!" И от Раудекса (если не ошибаюсь), тоже были посты, со смыслом, что всё соблюдать невозможно, всегда будут нарушения, они неизбежны.
По большому счёту, Виная, конечно же, должна сочетаться со здравым смыслом. И сочетается, что характерно! Ведь иначе бы тот же Топпер по России зимой босой ездил бы.

----------

Нико (08.08.2014), Шавырин (09.08.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Ведь иначе бы тот же Топпер по России зимой босой ездил бы.


྆И не включал бы центральное отопление)

----------

Шавырин (09.08.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> ྆И не включал бы центральное отопление)


Про запрет отопления, насколько я знаю, в Винае ничего не сказано.

----------

Шавырин (09.08.2014)

----------


## Фил

В сандалиях вроде можно?

----------

Шавырин (09.08.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> В сандалиях вроде можно?


Зато монахам нельзя обучать Дхарме людей, которые (не будучи больными) носят обувь. В смысле, обуты.

----------

Фил (08.08.2014), Шавырин (09.08.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Про запрет отопления, насколько я знаю, в Винае ничего не сказано.


Там автор Broken Buddha вроде пишет, что монахам нельзя разжигать огонь, потому что один раз из зажжённого монахами костра выпрыгнула змея. Пичалька(.

----------

Шавырин (09.08.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Там автор Broken Buddha вроде пишет, что монахам нельзя разжигать огонь, потому что один раз из зажжённого монахами костра выпрыгнула змея. Пичалька(.


Если есть веская причина, то (согласно правилам Винаи) можно.

----------


## Аурум

> Если есть веская причина, то (согласно правилам Винаи) можно.


Если нельзя, но очень хочется, то можно!  :Wink: 

В редакции для монахов: "Если нельзя, но очень хочется и не параджика, то можно!"

----------


## Raudex

> Вам нужно что-то делать с агрессией по отношению к мирянам. Кстати, не так давно вы сами были мирянином.


Разумеется мне, не мирянам :Smilie:

----------

Шавырин (09.08.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> само собой хорошие буддисты миряне - ценность, тока сравнивать не корректно, монах живёт, копит Вассы, учиться, практикует, а главное является в составе сангхи полем заслуг, миряне же - сегодня буддист, завтра ещё ктото, послезавтра опять буддист, но плохой, послепослезавтра снова хороший, и это нормально.


А для меня _хорошие_ монахи — ценность.

----------

Сергей Ч (08.08.2014), Шавырин (09.08.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Разумеется мне, не мирянам


Вы сами в монахи захотели, никто вас не заставлял.

----------

Nirdosh Yogino (08.08.2014), Шавырин (09.08.2014), Эделизи (09.08.2014)

----------


## Жека

Да о чем тут спорить? Хорошие монахи - редкость, хорошие миряне - редкость.
Соблюдать Винаю - прекрасно, но нигде в канонических текстах не встречается пренебрежительное, через губу, отношение монахов к мирянам и противопоставление им. Путь - един для всех, но, конечно, у монахов больше возможностей ему следовать. Но это никоим образом не означает, что нужно принижать роль людей, которые по тем или иным причинам не могут вступить в Сангху, и тем более делать это по принципу: "Я монах, а ты дурак, ты не можешь спорить со мной".
Сразу возникает вопрос: а что вообще такой монах практикует? Он не ошибся с выбором Учения случайно?

----------

Kit (08.08.2014), Vladiimir (08.08.2014), Аурум (08.08.2014), Сергей Ч (08.08.2014), Фил (08.08.2014), Эделизи (09.08.2014)

----------


## Raudex

> "Я монах, а ты дурак, ты не можешь спорить со мной".


Ну где мной или кем либо сказано что прям таки и "дурак", лишь аккуратно рекомендовано побыть монахом что б лучше понять разницу.


> Сразу возникает вопрос: а что вообще такой монах практикует?


какой "такой"?

----------


## Нико

> Разумеется мне, не мирянам


А от мирян что ждать? Согласно Тхераваде, они не могут достичь просветления. Только дана монахам. Довольно ущербное положение у мирян, согласно ПК, получается.

----------

Фил (08.08.2014), Шавырин (09.08.2014)

----------


## Raudex

> А от мирян что ждать? Согласно Тхераваде, они не могут достичь просветления. Только дана монахам. Довольно ущербное положение у мирян, согласно ПК, получается.


Вполне логичная ущербность, эффективная практика Пути при наличии разных мирских соблазнов это на мой взгляд почти невыполнимая задача, зато такая амбиция красиво оправдывает мирянина избегающего монашеской жизни.

----------


## Нико

> Вполне логичная ущербность, эффективная практика Пути при наличии разных мирских соблазнов это на мой взгляд почти невыполнимая задача, зато такая амбиция красиво оправдывает мирянина избегающего монашеской жизни.


Жаль, что в Тхераваде не признают Ваджраяну, и даже Махаяну. Там тоже есть путь отказа от мирских соблазнов, но несколько другой.

Неужели отказ от чая с молоком после полудня приводит к нирване?

----------

Фил (08.08.2014), Шавырин (09.08.2014), Эделизи (09.08.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> А от мирян что ждать? Согласно Тхераваде, они не могут достичь просветления. Только дана монахам. Довольно ущербное положение у мирян, согласно ПК, получается.


Постригся, одел рясу раздолбай и дебошир, и вот в тот же момент уже он ближе к просветлению чем добродетельный и добрый, солидный мирянин-семьянин. Ряса как бы решает!  :Wink:

----------

Шавырин (09.08.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> А от мирян что ждать? Согласно Тхераваде, они не могут достичь просветления. Только дана монахам. Довольно ущербное положение у мирян, согласно ПК, получается.


Очередные выдумки.) Мирянам доступна не только дана монахам, но и практика Благородного Восьмеричного Пути. Т.е. мирянин также может стать Арьей. Просто оставаясь в миру, достичь пробуждения (архатства) - весьма сложно.

----------

Мокроусов Вадим (08.08.2014), Федор Ф (09.08.2014), Фил (08.08.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (08.08.2014)

----------


## Жека

> Очередные выдумки.) Мирянам доступна не только дана монахам, но и практика Благородного Восьмеричного Пути. Т.е. мирянин также может стать Арьей. Просто оставаясь в миру, достичь пробуждения (архатства) - весьма сложно.


Достичь можно, но жить не-монахом нельзя, хотя стать арией это же замечательно (сотапанной и выше).

----------

Сергей Ч (08.08.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (08.08.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Достичь можно, но жить не-монахом нельзя, хотя стать арией это же замечательно (сотапанной и выше).


А почему нельзя жить не-монахом? В чём проблема?

----------

Сергей Ч (08.08.2014), Фил (08.08.2014), Шавырин (09.08.2014)

----------


## Фил

> А почему нельзя жить не-монахом? В чём проблема?


Насколько я знаю, в суттах ПК описаны случаи, когда мирянин достигал просветления за 1 секунду?
Послушав учение Будды.
Не будучи при этом монахом естественно.
Подскажите, знатоки сутт.

----------

Ассаджи (06.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Насколько я знаю, в суттах ПК описаны случаи, когда мирянин достигал просветления за 1 секунду?
> Послушав учение Будды.
> Не будучи при этом монахом естественно.
> Подскажите, знатоки сутт.


Я не знаток сутт, но всем привожу в пример Вималакирти. Уверена, что при жизни Будды были не-монахи, достигшие просветления.
Там пример с одним царём был, который не хотел отказываться от чувственных удовольствий.

----------

Фил (08.08.2014), Шавырин (09.08.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Насколько я знаю, в суттах ПК описаны случаи, когда мирянин достигал просветления за 1 секунду?
> Послушав учение Будды.
> Не будучи при этом монахом естественно.
> Подскажите, знатоки сутт.


Скорее всего достигали "всупления в поток" (сотапанна). Подробнее об этом говорится например в этом эссе Дхаммавуддхо Тхеры.

----------

Фил (08.08.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Я не знаток сутт, но всем привожу в пример Вималакирти. Уверена, что при жизни Будды были не-монахи, достигшие просветления.


Я тоже думаю, что были. Такая вот статья есть на эту тему: "Миряне, достигшие пробуждения". Пийя Тан

----------

Фил (08.08.2014)

----------


## Жека

> А почему нельзя жить не-монахом? В чём проблема?


Архат не может заниматься бытовыми делами, кормить себя, ухаживать за семьей и т.д.
Святость несовместима с мирской жизнью. Почему - ну так природой устроено. Я думаю, что человек становится совсем "не от мира сего", и ему невыносимо заниматься обыденностью. 
А так многие миряне достигали тех или иных ступеней Пробуждения. Иные сразу после этого события умирали (прошлая камма), не успев постричься. В Тхераваде говорится о семи дней максимум для архата- мирянина: потом или монашество, или смерть. А вот анагамины, сотапанны и сакадагамины могут жить до самой смерти в миру. Правда, не- возвращающиеся перестают вести семейную жизнь.

----------

Фил (08.08.2014), Шавырин (09.08.2014)

----------


## Жека

> Я не знаток сутт, но всем привожу в пример Вималакирти. Уверена, что при жизни Будды были не-монахи, достигшие просветления.
> Там пример с одним царём был, который не хотел отказываться от чувственных удовольствий.


Не отказавшись от чувственных удовольствий, нельзя стать архатом. Узы чувственности отсекаются с уровня анагамина. Один мирянин отказался от своих жен, а вот вас красивая история про мирянку 
http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm

----------

Фил (08.08.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> А почему нельзя жить не-монахом? В чём проблема?


В махаянских направлениях вполне можно достичь Простветления не только монаху, вы же знаете.

А про специфику тхеравады, так подскажите, знающие, пожалуйста, про "7 дней" это в самом каноне или в каких-то комментариях?

----------

Фил (08.08.2014), Шавырин (09.08.2014)

----------


## Поляков

> Архат не может заниматься бытовыми делами, кормить себя, ухаживать за семьей и т.д. Святость несовместима с мирской жизнью.


Почему человек, сбросивший путы ума, вырвавший три корня, воспринимающий напрямую отсутствие я, не может приготовить себе омлет? Это для меня загадка.

----------

Neroli (08.08.2014), Vladiimir (08.08.2014), Аурум (08.08.2014), Фил (08.08.2014), Шавырин (09.08.2014), Эделизи (09.08.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Почему человек, сбросивший путы ума, вырвавший три корня, воспринимающий напрямую отсутствие я, не может приготовить себе омлет? Это для меня загадка.


Я тоже не понимаю подхода где архат вдруг оказывается недееспособным и неспособным себя обслужить.

----------

Шавырин (09.08.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Я тоже не понимаю подхода где архат вдруг оказывается недееспособным и неспособным себя обслужить.


Да нет, архаты умеют являть омлет. Они в основном чудесами работают, т.к. лениво готовить).

----------


## Жека

> В махаянских направлениях вполне можно достичь Простветления не только монаху, вы же знаете.
> 
> А про специфику тхеравады, так подскажите, знающие, пожалуйста, про "7 дней" это в самом каноне или в каких-то комментариях?


В Каноне не говорится о семи днях, говорится в Милиндапаньхе. Однако в Каноне нет ни одного примера архата, живущего мирской жизнью. Если этого не было при Будде, то сейчас это тем более из разряда фантастики.

----------

Сергей Ч (08.08.2014), Федор Ф (09.08.2014), Шавырин (09.08.2014)

----------


## Жека

> Почему человек, сбросивший путы ума, вырвавший три корня, воспринимающий напрямую отсутствие я, не может приготовить себе омлет? Это для меня загадка.


Чтобы приготовить омлет, надо иметь источник дохода - работу. Архат уже настолько далек от денег и связанных с ними мелких, суетных вещей, что он не может иметь к этому отношения.

----------

Федор Ф (09.08.2014), Фил (08.08.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> В Каноне не говорится о семи днях, говорится в Милиндапаньхе.


Ясно, спасибо.




> Однако в Каноне нет ни одного примера архата, живущего мирской жизнью. Если этого не было при Будде, то сейчас это тем более из разряда фантастики.


Да я и говорил выше, что версия, что архаты могут быть только монахами признаётся только в южном буддизме.

----------

Нико (08.08.2014), Фил (08.08.2014), Шавырин (09.08.2014)

----------


## Поляков

> Чтобы приготовить омлет, надо иметь источник дохода - работу. Архат уже настолько далек от денег и связанных с ними мелких, суетных вещей, что он не может иметь к этому отношения.


Как архат может быть  далек от чего-то, если центра, т.е. "я", нет? Есть просто причинность: голод, работа, омлет.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Однако в Каноне нет ни одного примера архата, живущего мирской жизнью. Если этого не было при Будде, то сейчас это тем более из разряда фантастики.


Может тут дело просто в том, что при Будде все самые способные миряне состояли в Сангхе, т.е. были монахами и учениками Будды? ) Потому видимо и нет примеров в Каноне.
Хотя я согласен с тем, что архат живущий мирской жизнью - это скорее нонсенс.

----------

Жека (09.08.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Может тут дело просто в том, что при Будде все самые способные миряне состояли в Сангхе, т.е. были монахами и учениками Будды? ) Потому видимо и нет примеров в Каноне.
> Хотя я согласен с тем, что архат живущий мирской жизнью - это скорее нонсенс.


Это если не учитывать Махаяну. Тоже при Будде было.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Это если не учитывать Махаяну. Тоже при Будде было.


При Будде никакой Махаяны не было. Сутры Праджняпарамиты были у Нагов, а Нагарджуна с Асангой ещё не родились. )

----------

Жека (09.08.2014), Кайто Накамура (09.02.2016), Федор Ф (09.08.2014)

----------


## Нико

> При Будде никакой Махаяны не было. Сутры Праджняпарамиты были у Нагов, а Нагарджуна с Асангой ещё не родились. )


Это вы так думаете. См. сутру Вималакирти нирдеша.

----------


## Аурум

Началось... При Шакьямуни и тхеравады не было, и палийского канона тоже.

----------

Жека (09.08.2014), Нико (08.08.2014), Фил (08.08.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Это вы так думаете. См. сутру Вималакирти нирдеша.


Безусловно, в сутрах Махаяны повествование идёт о событиях якобы времён Будды. Но сами сутры начали появляться только на рубеже 1-го века нашей эры. 

Вот кстати интересная статья о причинах упадака буддизма в Индии: Влияние Махаяны и тантры

----------

Федор Ф (09.08.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Началось... При Шакьямуни и тхеравады не было, и палийского канона тоже.


Не было, не отрицаю.)

----------

Фил (08.08.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Безусловно, в сутрах Махаяны повествование идёт о событиях якобы времён Будды. Но сами сутры начали появляться только на рубеже 1-го века нашей эры. 
> 
> Вот кстати интересная статья о причинах упадака буддизма в Индии: Влияние Махаяны и тантры


А сама Тхеравада когда появилась? Не смешите.

----------


## Аурум

Ну вот, а потом скажут, что это я флужу и флеймлю в темах где упомянута тхеравада...
Пойду за попкорном!

----------

Neroli (08.08.2014), Шавырин (09.08.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> А сама Тхеравада когда появилась? Не смешите.


Дж. Буллит. Краткая хронология буддизма тхеравады

----------

Федор Ф (09.08.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

Из архива форума :Smilie:  :




> "почти весь ПК, за исключением, возможно, нескольких книг Кхуддака-никаи, существовал уже при Асоке (3 в. до н.э.). К этому времени фиксируется тхеравадинская абхидхамма, в т.ч. отличия тхеравадинских позиций от других школ раннего буддизма.
> 
> А сутты первых четырёх никай сутта-питаки относятся к ещё более раннему времени, - скорее всего, ко времени до раскола буддийской сангхи, т.е. к 5-4 вв до н.э. (Будда, по нынешнему научному консенсусу, жил примерно в 480-400 гг, т.е. в 5 в. до н.э.) Разные редакции этих четырёх никай, принадлежащие разным школам раннего буддизма (и сохранившиеся в ПК, в кит., санскритских переводах, фрагментарно - на других пракритах и в тибетском) не разнятся доктринально. Руперт Гетин, профессор Бристольского университета, и нынешний президент Общества палийских текстов, пишет, что вариант, что в суттах сохранены непосредственные слова Будды, "конечно, входит в спектр возможного". Кеннет Рой Норман, один из предыдущих президентов этого общества, писал, что он не может себе представить, чтобы эти учения восходили к кому-либо ещё, кроме исторического Будды. Ричард Гомбрич, наверное, самый уважаемый на данный момент исследователь Тхеравады, также высокого мнения об аутентичности ПК."
> 
> 
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post442718

----------

Федор Ф (09.08.2014)

----------


## Аурум

Сергей, вам не надоело любимую тему начинать в любом обсуждении?

----------

Поляков (08.08.2014), Шавырин (09.08.2014)

----------


## Жека

> А сама Тхеравада когда появилась? Не смешите.


Нет ни Тхеравады, ни Махаяны, есть слово Будды, в котором нет никаких противоречий...
четыре Истины, Арийский Путь, 12 звеньев причинно- зависимого возникновения, три причины страданий - танха, мана, упадана, Три характеристики - аничча, дуккха, анатта. Дана, сила и бхавана как основа Пути, четыре Основы памятования, любовь и сострадание как фундамент Пути, постижение суньятты и Ниббана как завершение страданий. 
Все остальное - кукольный театр идей и воззрений, споры о пустом, болтовня ни о чем...

----------

Сергей Ч (08.08.2014), Фил (09.08.2014), Шавырин (09.08.2014), Эделизи (09.08.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Сергей, вам не надоело любимую тему начинать в любом обсуждении?


Я просто привёл информацию к размышлению в ответ на замечания Нико. Есть что возразить - пожалуйста. Нагнетать эмоции не обязательно.)

p.s. а "тема", которую Вы имеете ввиду, обычно начинается с  такого рода голословных утверждений..

----------

Федор Ф (09.08.2014)

----------


## Антон Соносон

Аурум, уберите попкорн с корня шраваков, будьте любезны

----------


## Нико

> Я просто привёл информацию к размышлению в ответ на замечания Нико. Есть что возразить - пожалуйста. Нагнетать эмоции не обязательно.)
> 
> p.s. а "тема", которую Вы имеете ввиду, обычно начинается с  такого рода голословных утверждений..


А почему "голословные"? Кстати, почему вы ещё не монах в традиции тхеравада?

----------

Шавырин (09.08.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> А почему "голословные"? Кстати, почему вы ещё не монах в традиции тхеравада?


Голословные, потому что сказанное Вами расходится с действительным положением дел.) Вы там пишите, что согласно ПК мирянам только дана. Однако в самом ПК сказано, что Будда  раскрыл Путь к пробуждению для всех: "монахам, монахиням, мирянам и мирянкам…" (см.  Нагара сутту )

Монахом я стану, если вдруг почувствую, что мне это нужно и что потяну.)

----------

Федор Ф (09.08.2014), Фил (09.08.2014), Шавырин (09.08.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> В махаянских направлениях вполне можно достичь Простветления не только монаху, вы же знаете.
> 
> А про специфику тхеравады, так подскажите, знающие, пожалуйста, про "7 дней" это в самом каноне или в каких-то комментариях?


В Милиндапаньхе говорится про 1 день. В тот же день должен постричься, иначе умрет. Про 7 дней, вроде как, в каком-то комментарии есть (?) упоминание. В суттах про это ничего нет. 

В одной сутте Будда рассказывает, каким образом может освободиться больной мирянин Маханама. Сравнивая освобождение миряна и монаха, Будда разъясняет, что между ними нет никакой разницы. (Эту сутту можно понимать так, что мирянин Маханама стал архатом (см. Bhikkhu Bodhi - Samyutta Nikaya - The Connected Discourses of the Buddha))

----------

Аурум (08.08.2014), Сергей Ч (08.08.2014), Шавырин (09.08.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> В Милиндапаньхе говорится про 1 день. В тот же день должне постричься, иначе умрет. Про 7 дней, вроде как в каком-то комментарии есть упоминание. В суттах про это ничего нет. 
> 
> В одной сутте Будда рассказывает, каким образом может освободиться больной мирянин Маханама. Сравнивая освобождение миряна и монаха, Будда разъясняет, что между ними нет разницы.


Спасибо, я уточнил, поглядел, там один день, да.

По поводу архатства и погибели если не пострижётся в монахи...
В моей традиции нет такого постулата. 
_На мой взгляд_, Просветлённый человек в любой ситуации ведёт себя так, чтобы ситуация разрешилась самым лучшим (для всех) способом, и он, обладая всеведением, конечно же ведёт себя всегда адекватно любой ситуации для лучшего её разрешения. И уж бытовые трудности для него, конечно же, не проблема вообще.

----------

Шавырин (09.08.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Спасибо, я уточнил, поглядел, там один день, да.
> 
> По поводу архатства и погибели если не пострижётся в монахи...
> В моей традиции нет такого постулата. 
> _На мой взгляд_, Просветлённый человек в любой ситуации ведёт себя так, чтобы ситуация разрешилась самым лучшим (для всех) способом, и он, обладая всеведением, конечно же ведёт себя всегда адекватно любой ситуации для лучшего её разрешения. И уж бытовые трудности для него, конечно же, не проблема вообще.


Ну, это поздние веяния. Это говорится с целью усилить влияние монашеской сангхи в обществе. Говорится царю. Также как и тема про то, что типа "самый плохой монах лучше самого хорошего мирянина". Это ответ на возникновение Махаяны и усилившуюся роль мирянина.

----------

Сергей Ч (08.08.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> А от мирян что ждать? Согласно Тхераваде, они не могут достичь просветления. Только дана монахам. Довольно ущербное положение у мирян, согласно ПК, получается.


Мирянин Яса достиг освобождения. Мирянка Кхема достигла освобождения.

----------

Фил (09.08.2014)

----------


## Шавырин

> Там автор Broken Buddha вроде пишет, что монахам нельзя разжигать огонь, потому что один раз из зажжённого монахами костра выпрыгнула змея. Пичалька(.


Это, типа " Спички - грех (а,да такого понятия в "буддизме" нет) " :Kiss: 

А , "Туммо" - нельзя , ибо Маха-яна (если монах тхеравадин) :Facepalm: 

Филологический тупик  :Cool:

----------


## Шавырин

> Основные правила. А то угодите ещё в яму, а землю копать низзя).


 :Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## Шавырин

> Мирские правила так не работают. Они просто для тренировки отбрасывания грубых пороков.


Хорошо, правила .

А "природа человека" (Жизненные инстинкты) - куда ?

----------


## Шавырин

> Вполне логичная ущербность, эффективная практика Пути при наличии разных мирских соблазнов это на мой взгляд почти невыполнимая задача, зато такая амбиция красиво оправдывает мирянина избегающего монашеской жизни.


Парасангика , не ?

----------


## Шавырин

> Очередные выдумки.)  Просто оставаясь в миру, достичь пробуждения (архатства) - весьма сложно.


Можно цитату прямую из "Канона" ?

----------


## Шавырин

> Там пример с одним царём был, который не хотел отказываться от чувственных удовольствий.


Скорее всего он попал в "ад чувственных удовольствий " , - нет ?

Если "да" , то это "Рай"  :Smilie:

----------


## Шавырин

> Да нет, архаты умеют являть омлет. Они в основном чудесами работают, т.к. лениво готовить).


Видели ? :Smilie:

----------


## Шавырин

> Скорее всего достигали "всупления в поток" (сотапанна). Подробнее об этом говорится например в этом эссе Дхаммавуддхо Тхеры.


Что-то я перестал доверят этому ресурсу  :Frown:

----------


## Шавырин

> Чтобы приготовить омлет, надо иметь источник дохода - работу. Архат уже настолько далек от денег и связанных с ними мелких, суетных вещей, что он не может иметь к этому отношения.


И, к огню ?

----------


## Шавырин

> Как архат может быть  далек от чего-то, если центра, т.е. "я", нет? Есть просто причинность: голод, работа, омлет.


В "дзэне" есть архаты ?

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Там автор Broken Buddha вроде пишет, что монахам нельзя разжигать огонь, потому что один раз из зажжённого монахами костра выпрыгнула змея. Пичалька(.





> Это, типа " Спички - грех (а,да такого понятия в "буддизме" нет) "
> 
> А , "Туммо" - нельзя , ибо Маха-яна 
> 
> Филологический тупик


вспомнил: 2 человека - я и Серёжа, на куче камней развели костёр для приготовления чая. Пошёл в кусты, а Серёжа остался за чайником смотреть. Возвращаюсь - чайник кипит, Серёжа молотит по камням лопатой и уже отрезал змее голову. Позже выяснилось, что он с детства боится змей

мы монахами не были, но и змея от этого счастливее не стала

----------

Нико (09.08.2014), Шавырин (09.08.2014)

----------


## Шавырин

> Может тут дело просто в том, что при Будде все самые способные миряне состояли в Сангхе, т.е. были *монахами* и учениками Будды? )


Хотелось бы ,с этого места подробнее ...

----------


## Шавырин

> Нет ни Тхеравады, ни Махаяны, есть слово Будды, в котором нет никаких противоречий...
> четыре Истины, Арийский Путь, 12 звеньев причинно- зависимого возникновения, три причины страданий - танха, мана, упадана, Три характеристики - аничча, дуккха, анатта. Дана, сила и бхавана как основа Пути, четыре Основы памятования, любовь и сострадание как фундамент Пути, постижение суньятты и Ниббана как завершение страданий. 
> Все остальное - кукольный театр идей и воззрений, споры о пустом, болтовня ни о чем...


Да ! 

И почему за всю "тхеру" "отдувается " один Raudnex ?

Где "начало" (бх-тэ Кхеминда (что за слово ?)) 

"Рад бы сказать, да Топпер не пускает" (подстриг) ,не?  :Smilie:

----------


## Raudex

> Хорошо, правила .
> А "природа человека" (Жизненные инстинкты) - куда ?





> Парасангика , не ?


Не понял вопросов, не могли бы уточнить что имелось в виду?

----------


## Raudex

> И почему за всю "тхеру" "отдувается " один Raudnex ?


Потому что дурень, пользы - минимум, только подставляется...

----------

Фил (09.08.2014), Шавырин (09.08.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Просто оставаясь в миру, достичь пробуждения (архатства) - весьма сложно.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Можно цитату из "Канона" ?


Вот например отрывок из Тевиджджа-ваччха сутты:

Когда так было сказано, странствующий аскет Ваччхагота так сказал Благословенному: 
"Уважаемый Готама, есть ли домохозяева, которые, не отбросив оков жизни домохозяина, положили бы конец страданию после разрушения тела?"
"Нет, Ваччха, домохозяев, которые, не отбросив оков жизни домохозяина, положили бы конец страданию после разрушения тела".

Будда учил, к примеру, что для практики требуется физическое уединение (кайя-вивека). Если бы это было не важно, то он об этом бы и не говорил. Но правда в том, что один из тысячи может совершенствоваться в развитии хороших качеств и устранении плохих в атмосфере суеты и напряга. А подавляющее большинство будет катиться вниз по наклонной .)

Сам институт монашества, установленный Буддой - это одно большое и толстое средство для устранения мирской суеты во всех её проявлениях.
Однако в Мигаджала сутте сказазно, что уединение - это не столько внешняя физическая обособленность от мира, а скорее состояние ума, свободного от пристрстия Т.е. мирянину тоже  можно  достичь  нирваны , но  для  этого  надо быть  очень  усердным,  фактически  вести  жизнь  монаxа .

----------

Жека (09.08.2014), Федор Ф (09.08.2014), Фил (09.08.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (09.08.2014), Шавырин (09.08.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Что-то я перестал доверят этому ресурсу


Из-за некоторых сообщений на форуме? )) Не стоит, ведь как говорится - вместе с водой и ребёнка можно выплеснуть.

----------

Федор Ф (09.08.2014), Фил (09.08.2014), Шавырин (09.08.2014)

----------


## Шавырин

> Не понял вопросов, не могли бы уточнить что имелось в виду?


http://slovari.yandex.ru/инстинкт/БСЭ/Инстинкт/

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CF%F0%...ED%E3%E0%EA%E0

----------


## Шавырин

> Вот например отрывок из Тевиджджа-ваччха сутты:
> 
> Когда так было сказано, странствующий аскет Ваччхагота так сказал Благословенному: 
> "Уважаемый Готама, есть ли домохозяева, которые, не отбросив оков жизни домохозяина, положили бы конец страданию после разрушения тела?"
> "Нет, Ваччха, домохозяев, которые, не отбросив оков жизни домохозяина, положили бы конец страданию после разрушения тела".
> 
> Будда учил, к примеру, что для практики требуется физическое уединение (кайя-вивека). Если бы это было не важно, то он об этом бы и не говорил. Но правда в том, что один из тысячи может совершенствоваться в развитии хороших качеств и устранении плохих в атмосфере суеты и напряга. А подавляющее большинство будет катиться вниз по наклонной .)
> 
> Сам институт монашества, установленный Буддой - это одно большое и толстое средство для устранения мирской суеты во всех её проявлениях.
> Однако в Мигаджала сутте сказазно, что уединение - это не столько внешняя физическая обособленность от мира, а скорее состояние ума, свободного от пристрстия Т.е. мирянину тоже  можно  достичь  нирваны , но  для  этого  надо быть  очень  усердным,  фактически  вести  жизнь  монаxа .



А описывается - ли "альтернативная история " этих событий (в каноне) ?

П.С.

Если "да" -то где ?

Если "нет" - почему ?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> А описывается - ли "альтернативная история " этих событий (в каноне) ?
> 
> П.С.
> 
> Если "да" -то где ?
> 
> Если "нет" - почему ?


Скорее всего, что нет.) Потому что сутты - это ведь не комментарии и не поздние тексты, составленные учителями, которые могут иметь разные взгляды. Это именно что история событий времён Будды. Не может быть такого, чтобы одно и тоже событие было описано по-разному в одном собрании текстов (каноне). К тому же, как я уже писал, разные редакции  четырёх ранних никай, принадлежащие разным школам раннего буддизма (и сохранившиеся в ПК, в кит., санскритских переводах, фрагментарно - на других пракритах и в тибетском) не разнятся доктринально.
Даже если взять махаянские сутры, то они являются не столько альтернативой, сколько дополнением к текстам раннего буддизма.

----------

Ассаджи (09.08.2014), Федор Ф (09.08.2014), Фил (09.08.2014), Шавырин (09.08.2014)

----------


## Юань Дин

> Пема, если хочешь помочь Топперу, посели его в свою питерскую квартиру (не знаю, как на это посмотрит мама, правда)


я бы жил один в питере, так бы точно и сделал. Это же здорово - живешь, а в соседней комнате монах живет. И Вам хорошо, и монаху стабильность будущего. А, ну да, только заметил, что речь идет о квартире женщины.

----------

Фил (09.08.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Скорее всего он попал в "ад чувственных удовольствий " , - нет ?
> 
> Если "да" , то это "Рай"


Не, он вроде архатства достиг).

----------

Шавырин (09.08.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Видели ?


Нет. :Smilie:  Читала в суттах. )

----------

Шавырин (09.08.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Вот например отрывок из Тевиджджа-ваччха сутты:
> 
> Когда так было сказано, странствующий аскет Ваччхагота так сказал Благословенному: 
> "Уважаемый Готама, есть ли домохозяева, которые, не отбросив оков жизни домохозяина, положили бы конец страданию после разрушения тела?"
> "Нет, Ваччха, домохозяев, которые, не отбросив оков жизни домохозяина, положили бы конец страданию после разрушения тела".
> 
> Будда учил, к примеру, что для практики требуется физическое уединение (кайя-вивека). Если бы это было не важно, то он об этом бы и не говорил. Но правда в том, что один из тысячи может совершенствоваться в развитии хороших качеств и устранении плохих в атмосфере суеты и напряга. А подавляющее большинство будет катиться вниз по наклонной .)
> 
> Сам институт монашества, установленный Буддой - это одно большое и толстое средство для устранения мирской суеты во всех её проявлениях.
> Однако в Мигаджала сутте сказазно, что уединение - это не столько внешняя физическая обособленность от мира, а скорее состояние ума, свободного от пристрстия Т.е. мирянину тоже  можно  достичь  нирваны , но  для  этого  надо быть  очень  усердным,  фактически  вести  жизнь  монаxа .


Я тогда спокойна за мужа, который фактически ведёт жизнь монаха. Даже от мяса отказался, бедный).

----------

Сергей Ч (09.08.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Архат уже настолько далек от денег и связанных с ними мелких, суетных вещей, что он не может иметь к этому отношения.


Странно тогда, почему архат по той же логике должен, например, питаться или одежду сменять. Подумаешь, суета...

----------


## Нико

> Странно тогда, почему архат по той же логике должен, например, питаться или одежду сменять. Подумаешь, суета...


Современные "архаты" вон на чартерных лайнерах летают. А казалось бы, сами могли б)

----------


## Аурум

> Современные "архаты" вон на чартерных лайнерах летают. А казалось бы, сами могли б)


К чему ваше ёрничание?

----------


## Нико

> К чему ваше ёрничание?


К тому, что, похоже, никто из нас не видел живого архата).

----------

Шавырин (09.08.2014)

----------


## Thaitali

> К тому, что, похоже, никто из нас не видел живого архата).


видели и периодически общаются) это святые люди, их ум - Метта.

----------

Шавырин (09.08.2014)

----------


## Жека

> Не, он вроде архатства достиг).


Нет такой сутты.

----------

Шавырин (09.08.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Нет такой сутты.


В Махаяне есть, значит.

----------

Шавырин (09.08.2014)

----------


## Федор Ф

> По поводу архатства и погибели если не пострижётся в монахи...
>  И уж бытовые трудности для него, конечно же, не проблема вообще.


Монашество, по сути, это условия для осуществления Пути. Если этих условий нет, то человеку крайне трудно преодолеть себя. Нет у человека таких сил, чтобы одолеть Мару в миру. Слишком много соблазнов. Даже если человек достиг мудрости, даже если он преодолел привязанность - все это временные достижения. Рано или поздно он оступится и полетит вниз, соскользнет на проторенную многими жизнями колею. Жажда, которая привела нас в этот мир - штука непростая. Фактически непреодолимая. Я давно живу на этом свете и эту истину очень хорошо усвоил.
Что касается внешних условий: даже если человек не монах, для духовного пути он все-равно ищет далеких от мира условий - отшельничества, например. Как Бахия, который монахом не был, но жил в отшельничесте, благодаря чему почти достиг освобождения. Ему не хватало только слова Будды (Правильного Воззрения), которые он получил перед смертью и освободился. Но не будь он отшельником - не достиг бы таких результатов. Но отшельничество - это духовный подвиг, не каждому по плечу. Поэтому Будда ввел монашество, как единственно возможное условие для человека, стремящегося к освобождению.

----------

Сергей Ч (09.08.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Монашество, по сути, это условия для осуществления Пути. Если этих условий нет, то человеку крайне трудно преодолеть себя. Нет у человека таких сил, чтобы одолеть Мару в миру. Слишком много соблазнов. Даже если человек достиг мудрости, даже если он преодолел привязанность - все это временные достижения. Рано или поздно он оступится и полетит вниз, соскользнет на проторенную многими жизнями колею. Жажда, которая привела нас в этот мир - штука непростая. Фактически непреодолимая. Я давно живу на этом свете и эту истину очень хорошо усвоил.
> Что касается внешних условий: даже если человек не монах, для духовного пути он все-равно ищет далеких от мира условий - отшельничества, например. Как Бахия, который монахом не был, но жил в отшельничесте, благодаря чему почти достиг освобождения. Ему не хватало только слова Будды (Правильного Воззрения), которые он получил перед смертью и освободился. Но не будь он отшельником - не достиг бы таких результатов. Но отшельничество - это духовный подвиг, не каждому по плечу. Поэтому Будда ввел монашество, как единственно возможное условие для человека, стремящегося к освобождению.


Я уважаю настоящих монахов, но жизнь, опять же, показывает, что многие заставляют себя жить запретами и потом эта бутылка взрывается. Не хотелось бы такого пути.

----------

Сергей Ч (09.08.2014), Федор Ф (09.08.2014), Шавырин (09.08.2014)

----------


## Жека

Федор, все так, но нужно учитывать, что монашество при Будде это одно, а что происходит сейчас - другое. Многие монахи сейчас просто носят рясы и занимаются той же суетой, что и миряне, мало их, отрекшихся от мира... Женщинам вообще тяжело - по сути, они могут жить как прислужницы при монастырях, что тоже ничем не напоминает почти жизнь бхиккуни, которую установил Татхагата. Мы живем в тяжелое время, наполненное пороками: жаждой, войнами, неправильными взглядами, искажением Дхаммы. Но я все же верю, что чистота намерений, искреннее желание уменьшить свои омрачения, помощь другим и честность способны помочь на на Пути и в итоге привести к уменьшению умственных загрязнений и положить возможность родиться в лучших условиях. Кто знает, может, мы родимся на небесах и потом встретим Будду Меттею...

----------

Кайто Накамура (09.02.2016), Федор Ф (09.08.2014), Шавырин (09.08.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Монашество, по сути, это условия для осуществления Пути. Если этих условий нет, то человеку крайне трудно преодолеть себя. Нет у человека таких сил, чтобы одолеть Мару в миру. Слишком много соблазнов. Даже если человек достиг мудрости, даже если он преодолел привязанность - все это временные достижения. Рано или поздно он оступится и полетит вниз, соскользнет на проторенную многими жизнями колею. Жажда, которая привела нас в этот мир - штука непростая. Фактически непреодолимая. Я давно живу на этом свете и эту истину очень хорошо усвоил.
> Что касается внешних условий: даже если человек не монах, для духовного пути он все-равно ищет далеких от мира условий - отшельничества, например. Как Бахия, который монахом не был, но жил в отшельничесте, благодаря чему почти достиг освобождения. Ему не хватало только слова Будды (Правильного Воззрения), которые он получил перед смертью и освободился. Но не будь он отшельником - не достиг бы таких результатов. Но отшельничество - это духовный подвиг, не каждому по плечу. Поэтому Будда ввел монашество, как единственно возможное условие для человека, стремящегося к освобождению.


Мирянин Яса не жил в отшельничестве. Мирянка Кхема не жила в отшельничестве. Однако они достигли архатства. Монашесто понадобилось им уже после освобождения, как соответствующий их новой внутренней сути образ жизни.

----------

Сергей Ч (09.08.2014), Шавырин (09.08.2014)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Я уважаю настоящих монахов, но жизнь, опять же, показывает, что многие заставляют себя жить запретами и потом эта бутылка взрывается. Не хотелось бы такого пути.


Да, это тоже верно. Я предвидел такой ответ. Но что делать? Мир таков, каков он есть, человек таков, каков он есть. Ну что еще в этом мире можно предложить, кроме того, что предлагал Будда? Куда еще уйти? Как? Никак невозможно. Поэтому надо принимать те условия, в которых легче осуществить Путь. (а я настойчиво повторяю, что монашество - это всего лишь условия, а не гарантия освобождения). Остальное зависит только от человека.

----------

Жека (09.08.2014)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Мы живем в тяжелое время, наполненное пороками: жаждой, войнами, неправильными взглядами, искажением Дхаммы. Но я все же верю, что чистота намерений, искреннее желание уменьшить свои омрачения, помощь другим и честность способны помочь на на Пути и в итоге привести к уменьшению умственных загрязнений и положить возможность родиться в лучших условиях. Кто знает, может, мы родимся на небесах и потом встретим Будду Меттею...


Да, Женя, правильно. Но вы мою мысль уловите - я хочу сказать только, что монашество само по себе - не святость, а лучшее условие, которое можно создать для человека. Вот вам, предположим, необходимо выполнить сложную работу. Вы не сможете ее сделать в шумном, грязном и суетном помещении. Условий нет. Если же вам предоставят тихую, чистую комнату с кондиционером и возможность уединения - то есть, условия, вы сможете работать. Хотя не факт, что захотите. Это уж от вас зависит. То же и с монашеством.

----------

Жека (09.08.2014)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Мирянин Яса не жил в отшельничестве. Мирянка Кхема не жила в отшельничестве. Однако они достигли архатства. Монашесто понадобилось им уже после освобождения, как соответствующий их новой внутренней сути образ жизни.


Ну вот именно, что понадобилось, как образ жизни. А если бы не было этой возможности? В этом случае есть только два варианта - или смерть (невозможность жить в миру), или вовлечение в мирскую жизнь, что тоже, надеюсь, невозможно для араханта. Я не вижу другого варианта.

----------


## Нико

> Ну вот именно, что понадобилось, как образ жизни. А если бы не было этой возможности? В этом случае есть только два варианта - или смерть (невозможность жить в миру), или вовлечение в мирскую жизнь, что тоже, надеюсь, невозможно для араханта. Я не вижу другого варианта.


Вималакирти жил жизнью мирянина (формально), но это не мешало ему быть совершенно непривязанным к сансаре бодхисаттвой.

----------

Шавырин (09.08.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Ну вот именно, что понадобилось, как образ жизни. А если бы не было этой возможности? В этом случае есть только два варианта - или смерть (невозможность жить в миру), или вовлечение в мирскую жизнь, что тоже, надеюсь, невозможно для араханта. Я не вижу другого варианта.


Почему именно смерть? Еще скажите, что в тот же самый день, если не пострижется! 

Несоответствующий для мирянина образ жизни. Мирянин скован многими узами: семейными, родственными, клановыми, кастовыми. Монах в древней Индии был свободен от этих уз.

Касательно Ясы, например, есть слова Будды, т.е. его вербализированные размышления на этот счет:



> Abhabbo kho yaso kulaputto hināyāvattitvā kāme paribhuñjituṃ seyyathāpi pubbe agārikabhuto.
> Для Ясы, сына благородного семейства, уже невозможно, вернувшись к низменному (образу жизни), предаваться чувственным наслаждениям, как раньше, когда он вел жизнь домохозяина.


 Про смерть, как видим, Будда ничего не говорит.

----------

Сергей Ч (09.08.2014), Шавырин (09.08.2014)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Вималакирти жил жизнью мирянина (формально), но это не мешало ему быть совершенно непривязанным к сансаре бодхисаттвой.


В миру можно быть праведником, можно быть мудрецом, можно быть бодхисаттвой. Арахантом - нет. 
Во всяком случае, крайне трудно, как говорил Будда. И эту причину он называл, как основную для ухода из мира. Крайне трудно жить так *долго*. И дэвы падают с небес, что уж говорить о человеке, чьи омрачения могут долго дремать в глубине, а потом вырваться наружу. Мне тут на днях рассказали историю. Ну, грубый пример, конечно, но показательный. Человек был пьяницей. Бросил пить. 15 лет (вы только подумайте!) не пил. Даже не помышлял об этом. Но случилась беда - погибла его мать, не выдержал - выпил. И все. Спился и умер за год.
Можно годами быть праведником, а жизнь так извернется, что сам себя не узнаешь и вся праведность слетит в миг. Монашество все-таки хоть как-то укрепляет человека от мирских опасностей. Иначе, зачем бы Будде понадобилось его вводить?

----------

Сергей Ч (09.08.2014), Шавырин (09.08.2014)

----------


## Нико

> В миру можно быть праведником, можно быть мудрецом, можно быть бодхисаттвой. Арахантом - нет. 
> Во всяком случае, крайне трудно, как говорил Будда. И эту причину он называл, как основную для ухода из мира. Крайне трудно жить так *долго*. И дэвы падают с небес, что уж говорить о человеке, чьи омрачения могут долго дремать в глубине, а потом вырваться наружу. Мне тут на днях рассказали историю. Ну, грубый пример, конечно, но показательный. Человек был пьяницей. Бросил пить. 15 лет (вы только подумайте!) не пил. Даже не помышлял об этом. Но случилась беда - погибла его мать, не выдержал - выпил. И все. Спился и умер за год.
> Можно годами быть праведником, а жизнь так извернется, что сам себя не узнаешь и вся праведность слетит в миг. Монашество все-таки хоть как-то укрепляет человека от мирских опасностей. Иначе, зачем бы Будде понадобилось его вводить?


Вы никогда не допускали возможности, что бодхисаттва может быть выше архата? Впрочем, о чём я, тут в основном про тхераваду глаголят. В Вималакирти-нирдеша-сутре никто из шраваков не осмелился пойти к больному Вималакирти, впрочем, и все бодхисаттвы тоже. Он был слишком выше их. Только Манджушри один пошёл, и тогда с ним вся стая из любопытства пришла. К немонаху пошли все.

----------

Шавырин (09.08.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Вы никогда не допускали возможности, что бодхисаттва может быть выше архата?


Выше Архата (шравака-будды) только Будда (самма-сам-будда), это и в тхераваде признаётся.) Бодхисаттва - непробуждённое существо, как он может быть выше? 
Хотя понимание архатства в махаяне видимо отличается от тхеравадинского, отсюда наверное и мысль о том, что бодхисаттва может быть выше Архата.

----------

Жека (09.08.2014), Федор Ф (09.08.2014)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Почему именно смерть? Еще скажите, что в тот же самый день, если не пострижется!


Да ничего я не скажу. Сказал то, что хотел сказать. Мне видится, что только смерть. Но все не однозначно и не просто в этой жизни. Никакой категоричности быть не может здесь. У каждого своя правда.

----------

Шавырин (09.08.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Выше Архата (шравака-будды) только Будда (самма-сам-будда), это и в тхераваде признаётся.) Бодхисаттва - непробуждённое существо, как он может быть выше? 
> Хотя понимание архатства в махаяне видимо отличается от тхеравадинского, отсюда наверное и мысль о том, что бодхисаттва может быть выше Архата.


Да, отличается. Бодхисаттвы-махасаттвы 8 уровня выше архатов. Ну, Вималакирти вообще был обретшим самьяк-самбодхи, так что тут спорить не о чем.

----------

Сергей Ч (09.08.2014), Шавырин (09.08.2014)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Вы никогда не допускали возможности, что бодхисаттва может быть выше архата? Впрочем, о чём я, тут в основном про тхераваду глаголят. В Вималакирти-нирдеша-сутре никто из шраваков не осмелился пойти к больному Вималакирти, впрочем, и все бодхисаттвы тоже. Он был слишком выше их. Только Манджушри один пошёл, и тогда с ним вся стая из любопытства пришла. К немонаху пошли все.


Сергей уже ответил. От себя добавлю - я не мыслю такими категориями - выше, ниже. Просто это разные пути и разные предназначения. Арахат уходит, он НЕ МОЖЕТ остаться в сансаре. Бодхисаттва остается из сострадания. Если он остается - значит остается, значит не освобожден. Что тут выше? Что ниже? Что лучше? Что хуже? Оба пути благородны и высоки. В Сутта Нипате Будда говорил о бодхисаттвах: "этот путь жизни самый лучший на свете". Но всем существам желал все-таки освобождения.

----------

Нико (09.08.2014), Сергей Ч (09.08.2014), Фил (09.08.2014), Шавырин (09.08.2014)

----------


## Жека

> Касательно Ясы, например, есть слова Будды, т.е. его вербализированные размышления на этот счет:
>  Про смерть, как видим, Будда ничего не говорит.


Ну вот, домохозяином он быть не может, и все пробудившиеся миряне (Сантати, Бахия) они почти сразу погибли, став архатами. Кстати, случай с Сантати очень любопытный, потому что не был аскетом, а горевал из-за смерти возлюбленной. Но жить домохозяином он не стал, и нет примеров, когда это было бы возможным.
The Teacher smiled. "Why do you smile, reverend sir?" asked the Elder Ananda. Said the Teacher, explaining the reason for his smile, "Ananda, just look at the king's minister Santati! This very day, adorned as he is with all adornments, he will come into my presence, and at the conclusion of a stanza consisting of four lines he will attain arahantship. He will then assume a sitting posture at a height of seven palm-trees above the earth and will then and there pass into Nibbana."

----------

Сергей Ч (09.08.2014), Федор Ф (09.08.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Если он остается - значит остается, значит не освобожден.


Вот тут коренное заблуждение тхеравадинов -- если остаётся, не освобождён. Это неверие в Нирманакаю и в сознательное решение перерождаться в сансаре ради блага других.

----------

Шавырин (09.08.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Ну вот, домохозяином он быть не может, и все пробудившиеся миряне (Сантати, Бахия) они почти сразу погибли, став архатами. Кстати, случай с Сантати очень любопытный, потому что не был аскетом, а горевал из-за смерти возлюбленной. Но жить домохозяином он не стал, и нет примеров, когда это было бы возможным.


Но, это не значит, что иначе - смерть. Причем в строго заданный промежуток (1 день или 7 дней). Просто такой человек не впишется в общество (именно в то, древнее). Будет неудобство всем. Он будет отодвинут, обособлен, по-любому. Последствия могут быть разные. Человек может, к примеру, просто вести в результате, отшельнический образ жизни, без формального пострига. 
Просто не понимаю, зачем это объяснять какой-то мистикой.

----------

Ассаджи (06.06.2015), Сергей Ч (09.08.2014), Фил (09.08.2014)

----------


## Жека

> Вот тут коренное заблуждение тхеравадинов -- если остаётся, не освобождён. Это неверие в Нирманакаю и в сознательное решение перерождаться в сансаре ради блага других.


Нико, ну сколько можно? Сам Будда говорил:" когда я еще был лишь непробужденным бодхисаттвой".
Будда не перерождается в сансаре, потому что в сансаре рождаются из-за килес, нет килес - нет рождения.
Почитайте хоть Самьютту Никаю о Патиччье самуппаде главу, вместо каких-то сказок без источников.

----------

Сергей Ч (09.08.2014), Федор Ф (09.08.2014)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Вот тут коренное заблуждение тхеравадинов -- если остаётся, не освобождён. Это неверие в Нирманакаю и в сознательное решение перерождаться в сансаре ради блага других.


Ну а что вы хотите? Мы верим тому, чему нас учит Палийский Канон. Зачем нам каша в голове? Надеюсь, это не причина для ссор и неприязни? 
Сознательно переродиться в сансаре ради блага других - прекрасная, жертвенная и высокая цель. Преклоняюсь перед ней. И в возможность такую верю. Но только не для Араханта. Арахант не может переродиться, он освобожден. Очень простая логика.

----------

Кайто Накамура (10.02.2016), Сергей Ч (09.08.2014)

----------


## Жека

> Но, это не значит, что иначе - смерть. Причем в строго заданный промежуток (1 день или 7 дней). Просто такой человек не впишется в общество (именно в то, древнее). Будет неудобство всем. Он будет отодвинут, обособлен, по-любому. Последствия могут быть разные. Человек может, к примеру, просто вести в результате, отшельнический образ жизни, без формального пострига. 
> Просто не понимаю, зачем это объяснять какой-то мистикой.


Ну это же только ваши догадки. Примера ни одного нет. И чем то древнее общество хуже было? Отсутствием ипотеки и айфонов? ))

----------


## Нико

> Ну а что вы хотите? Мы верим тому, чему нас учит Палийский Канон. Зачем нам каша в голове? Надеюсь, это не причина для ссор и неприязни? 
> Сознательно переродиться в сансаре ради блага других - прекрасная, жертвенная и высокая цель. Преклоняюсь перед ней. И в возможность такую верю. Но только не для Араханта. Арахант не может переродиться, он освобожден. Очень простая логика.


Ну хорошо, архаты уходят, бодхисаттвы остаются. Логично? Кстати, мой учитель, как гласит его цепь перерождений, был Анандой. Вот путаница-то!

----------

Сергей Ч (09.08.2014), Шавырин (09.08.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Ну это же только ваши догадки. Примера ни одного нет. И чем то древнее общество хуже было? Отсутствием ипотеки и айфонов? ))


Будда ничего не говорил про смерть в 1 день.

----------

Ассаджи (06.06.2015)

----------


## Жека

> Будда ничего не говорил про смерть в 1 день.


Не говорил. Но примеров домохозяинов- архатов в Каноне нет. И причин их появления в наши дни я тем более не вижу.

----------


## Vladiimir

> И чем то древнее общество хуже было? Отсутствием ипотеки и айфонов? ))


Оно было такое, какое было. И монашество было задумано и организовано с учетом требований и потребностей именно того общества.

----------

Фил (09.08.2014), Шавырин (09.08.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Не говорил. Но примеров домохозяинов- архатов в Каноне нет. И причин их появления в наши дни я тем более не вижу.


Когда я служил в армии, то у нас в роте никто не разговаривал по сербскохорватски. Но это не значит, что если бы заговорил, то умер бы.

----------

Ассаджи (06.06.2015), Фил (09.08.2014), Шавырин (09.08.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Вот тут коренное заблуждение тхеравадинов -- если остаётся, не освобождён. Это неверие в Нирманакаю и в сознательное решение перерождаться в сансаре ради блага других.


Отсутствие веры в какие-то не очевидные вещи не равно заблуждению. Так ведь? Это например верующие христиане считают тех, кто не верит в их Бога - заблудшими овцами и т.п.) 
А если серьёзно, то это вопрос требует рассмотрения. Например, что касается Трикаи ("трёх тел Будды), то Нирманакаю тхеравадины не отрицают. Вопрос вызывает только Самбхогакая, и то не однозначно. Вот например из книги К. Шри Дхаммананды Маха Тхеры "Во что верят буддисты":




> Трикая: три тела Будды
> Три тела Будды – это Дхаммакая (тело Истины), Самбхогакая (тело Наслаждения) и Нирманакая (тело Проявления).
> 
> Сразу после Просветления Будда становится живым воплощением мудрости, сострадания, счастья и свободы. Изначально, в буддийской традиции был всего один Будда - исторический Будда Сакьямуни. Однако, в течение жизни, он проводил различие между собой как Просветлённым, исторической личностью с одной стороны, и собой как воплощением Истины – с другой. Просветлённая личность называлась Рупакая (тело, обладающее видимой формой) или Нирманакая (тело проявления). То есть, это было физическое тело Будды, родившегося как Сиддхатха Готама среди людей, достигшего Просветления, проповедовавшего Дхамму и совершившего Махапариниббану. "Тела Проявления" или физические тела Будд многообразны и различаются между собой. С другой стороны, принцип Просветления, воплощенный в Будде, называется Дхаммакая или Тело Истины. Это тело является сущностью Будды и не зависит от человека, который обретает её [сущность]. Здесь Дхамма означает Абсолютную Истину и не относится к учениям, которые были переданы в устной форме и затем записаны. Учение Будды также исходит из этой "сущности" или Истины. Поэтому настоящий, сущностный Будда – это Истина или принцип Просветления. Эта мысль чётко зафиксирована в палийских текстах Буддизма Тхеравады. Будда сказал Васеттхе, что Татхагата (Будда) является Дхаммакаей, "телом Истины" или воплощением Истины. Также он является Дхаммабхутой, "ставший Истиной", то есть "тем, кто стал Истиной". В другой раз Будда сказал Ваккали: "Тот, кто видит Дхамму (Истину), тот видит Татхагату, тот, кто видит Татхагату, видит Дхамму" (Ваккали сутта, СН 22.87). Это значит, что Будда тождественен Истине, и все Будды едины и одинаковы в том смысле, что Дхаммакая у них не отличается, поскольку Истина одна. 
> Во время жизни Будды Готамы, в нём были объединены Нирманакая и Дхаммакая. Однако, после Париниббаны, разница стала более резко выраженной, особенно в философии Махаяны. "Тело Проявления" умерло, и останки были помещены в ступы, но "тело Дхаммы" существует вечно. 
> Позже, в философии Махаяны была разработана теория Самбхогакаи "тела наслаждения". Самбхогакаей можно считать тело или аспект, благодаря которому Будда наслаждался Дхаммой, проповедью Истины, наставлением учеников, идущих к осознанию Истины, и компанией праведных, благородных людей. Это бескорыстное и непорочное духовное наслаждение не имеет ничего общего с чувственным удовольствием. В текстах Тхеравады нет чёткого упоминания "тела наслаждения", хотя саму идею об этом теле можно принять без противоречий и в контексте этих писаний. В Махаяне утверждается, что "тело наслаждения" Будды не похоже на безличный, абстрактный принцип Дхаммакаи. Считается, что это историческая личность, которая не является человеческим существом.
> Хотя термины Самбхогакая и Дхаммакая, имеющиеся в поздних палийских трудах, пришли из махаянских и полумахаянских источников, последователи других [буддийских] традиций не выражают по отношении к ним никакого неприятия. В Висуддхи Магга досточтимый Буддхагоса писал о телах Будды:
> 
> "Будда обладает прекрасной Рупакаей, наделённой восьмьюдесятью малыми и тридцатью двумя большими знаками великого человека. Он также обладает Дхаммакаей, которая очищена во всех отношениях, окружена ореолом нравственности, сосредоточения и мудрости, полна величия и добродетели, несравненная и полностью просветлённая".
> ...

----------

Нико (09.08.2014), Федор Ф (09.08.2014)

----------


## Жека

> Когда я служил в армии, то у нас в роте никто не разговаривал по сербско-хорватски. Но это не значит, что если бы заговорил, то умер бы.


При чем тут армия я не знаю, но примеров архатов, не ставших монахами, не умерших, а оставшихся жить дома нет. Все остальное - вариации на тему и наша фантазия.

----------

Сергей Ч (09.08.2014), Федор Ф (09.08.2014)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Оно было такое, какое было. И монашество было задумано и организовано с учетом требований и потребностей именно того общества.


Как Дхамма вне времени, так и монашество было создано с учетом сансары и ее опасностей, а не времени.

----------

Шавырин (24.02.2019)

----------


## Vladiimir

> При чем тут армия я не знаю, но примеров архатов, не ставших монахами, не умерших, а оставшихся жить дома нет. Все остальное - вариации на тему и наша фантазия.


Но это не значит, что они умерли бы в строго отведенный период (1 день или 7 дней) не приняв официальный постриг.

----------


## Жека

> Но это не значит, что они умерли бы в строго отведенный период (1 день или 7 дней) не приняв официальный постриг.


Если бы да кабы - о чем тут говорить?

----------


## Vladiimir

> Как Дхамма вне времени, так и монашество было создано с учетом сансары и ее опасностей, а не времени.


А Виная? Конкретные правила Винаи? Хотите сказать, что монашеские правила создавались без учета времени? Актуальны сегодня монашеские правила типа: "не дергать коров за хвосты"?

----------

Шавырин (09.08.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Актуальны сегодня монашеские правила типа: "не дергать коров за хвосты"?


Актуальны, имхо!  :Big Grin:  Не стоит этого делать даже мирянам.)

----------

Жека (09.08.2014), Федор Ф (09.08.2014), Шавырин (09.08.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Актуальны, имхо!  Не стоит этого делать даже мирянам.)


Вот именно! Получается сколько людей (не монахов) держат этот обет!

----------

Шавырин (09.08.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Если бы да кабы - о чем тут говорить?


Вот именно. Про умирание в один день, в отсутствии официального пострижения, Будда ничего не говорил. Он говорил, что то что касается освобождения монаха и освобождения мирянина, то в этом аспекте, разницы междду ними нет. Еще раз. Я говорю про "обязательное", "мистическое" умирание в течении дня в отсутствие официального пострига.

----------


## Федор Ф

Знаете, Vladiimir, я часто по жизни вспоминаю фильм "Полет над гнездом кукушки". Там есть эпизод, когда герой, пребывающий в психушке, поднимает на "восстание" ее обитателей с целью достичь свободы, а они вдруг начинают требовать всяких незначительных мелочей - кто сигареты, кто возможность телек посмотреть. И тогда герой (не помню, как его звали) понимает, что все напрасно. :Smilie:  Это я о том, что не стоит в мелочах-то копаться - важно успеть ухватить суть и понять главное. Ну что вам от того, в первый день умрет Арахант или в последний? И при чем здесь хвост коровы? Что изменится от этих вопросов?

----------

Сергей Ч (09.08.2014), Фил (09.08.2014), Шавырин (24.02.2019)

----------


## Жека

> Вот именно. Про умирание в один день, в отсутствии официального пострижения, Будда ничего не говорил. Он говорил, что то что касается освобождения монаха и освобождения мирянина, то в этом аспекте, разницы междду ними нет. Еще раз. Я говорю про "обязательное", "мистическое" умирание в течении дня в отсутствие официального пострига.


Разницы нет, но освобожденный мирянин становится монахом или покидает этот мир, о чем свидетельствуют все истории в Каноне.

----------

Федор Ф (09.08.2014)

----------


## Жека

> А Виная? Конкретные правила Винаи? Хотите сказать, что монашеские правила создавались без учета времени? Актуальны сегодня монашеские правила типа: "не дергать коров за хвосты"?


Так или иначе, "костяк" правил Винаи остается вполне современным в наши дни, это некие базовые правила: не убивать, не брать чужого, довольствоваться малым, отказаться от привычного людям обычая совокупления. А мелочи, ну общество было другим, в чем- то, но в целом люди всегда одинаковы.

----------

Сергей Ч (09.08.2014)

----------


## Шавырин

Вопрос по позе "спящего льва"(в тхераваде, вроде как ,Шакьямуни из неё "ушёл" в Паранирвану ) ....



http://yandex.ru/images/search?text=...BB%D0%B5%D0%B2

 :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Шавырин

> Знаете, Vladiimir, я часто по жизни вспоминаю фильм "Полет над гнездом кукушки".


А, я , всё чаще вспоминаю фильм " Я" (кстати, рекомендую к просмотру) .

----------

Сергей Ч (09.08.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Нико, ну сколько можно? Сам Будда говорил:" когда я еще был лишь непробужденным бодхисаттвой".
> Будда не перерождается в сансаре, потому что в сансаре рождаются из-за килес, нет килес - нет рождения.
> Почитайте хоть Самьютту Никаю о Патиччье самуппаде главу, вместо каких-то сказок без источников.


Жека, аккуратнее, это не тхеравадинский форум. Не стоит бросаться выражениями типа "сказки без источников".

----------

Нико (09.08.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (09.08.2014), Шавырин (10.08.2014)

----------


## Аурум

Для меня нелепа сама тхеравадинская идея, о том что просветлённый человек, архат, становится внезапно апатичным и перестаёт действовать адекватно ситуации, то есть, становится неадекватным.
Допустим, архат постригся в монахи. И что? Акт пострижения и надетая ряса — это магическое действо, позволяющее уничтожить домоклов меч, нависший над Просветлённым-мирянином? Или Виная — это волшебное средство, отодвигающее наступление неизбежной для просветлённого мирянина смерти?
Виная — это _всего лишь_ свод правил и распорядка для общины монахов.

----------

Vladiimir (09.08.2014), Фил (09.08.2014), Шавырин (10.08.2014)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> При чем тут армия я не знаю, но примеров архатов, не ставших монахами, не умерших, а оставшихся жить дома нет. Все остальное - вариации на тему и наша фантазия.


А как объясняется тот факт, что став монахом, архат вдруг приобретает утраченное им желание есть и дышать?

----------

Шавырин (24.02.2019)

----------


## Сергей Ч

А я пожалуй соглашусь с Фёдором.. Действительно, наши споры по поводу участи мирянина, ставшего Архатом, выглядят так, как буд-то мы уже стоим на пороге Пробуждения..)
 Как говорится - делай что должен и будь, что будет.

----------

Мокроусов Вадим (12.08.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Знаете, Vladiimir, я часто по жизни вспоминаю фильм "Полет над гнездом кукушки". Там есть эпизод, когда герой, пребывающий в психушке, поднимает на "восстание" ее обитателей с целью достичь свободы, а они вдруг начинают требовать всяких незначительных мелочей - кто сигареты, кто возможность телек посмотреть. И тогда герой (не помню, как его звали) понимает, что все напрасно. Это я о том, что не стоит в мелочах-то копаться - важно успеть ухватить суть и понять главное. Ну что вам от того, в первый день умрет Арахант или в последний? И при чем здесь хвост коровы? Что изменится от этих вопросов?


Эээ однако...  :Smilie:  Рэндалл МакМерфи (RPM, revolutions per minute) по сути его старания не прошли даром, хоть он и пожертвовал свой личностью и своей жизнью, ради того, чтобы из психушки сбежал Вождь, рожденный свободным на свободной Земле.
Но забывший об этом.

----------

Vladiimir (09.08.2014), Сергей Ч (09.08.2014), Шавырин (10.08.2014)

----------


## Жека

> Для меня нелепа сама тхеравадинская идея, о том что просветлённый человек, архат, становится внезапно апатичным и перестаёт действовать адекватно ситуации, то есть, становится неадекватнымв.


Кто говорил о таком? Апатия относится к одной из самсарных оков, и иметь ее архат не может по определению.

----------

Сергей Ч (09.08.2014), Федор Ф (10.08.2014), Шавырин (10.08.2014)

----------


## Жека

> А как объясняется тот факт, что став монахом, архат вдруг приобретает утраченное им желание есть и дышать?


Голод и дыхание - естественные физиологические процессы, которые не имеют никакого отношения к жажде.
Дост. Сарипутта сказал: "К жизни не пристращаюсь, к смерти не пристращаюсь - я дожидаюсь смерти, как солдат -  приказа".

----------

Федор Ф (10.08.2014)

----------


## Жека

> Жека, аккуратнее, это не тхеравадинский форум. Не стоит бросаться выражениями типа "сказки без источников".


Когда идет заявление, что не отбросив чувственность, можно стать архатом, это противоречие тому, что говорил Будда. Узы чувственности обрываются еще на уровне анагамина. Привести сутту Нико не смогла, и даже если таковая есть, она не соответствует действительности по описанной выше причине.

----------

Сергей Ч (10.08.2014), Федор Ф (10.08.2014), Фил (10.08.2014), Шавырин (10.08.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Когда идет заявление, что не отбросив чувственность, можно стать архатом, это противоречие тому, что говорил Будда. Узы чувственности обрываются еще на уровне анагамина. Привести сутту Нико не смогла, и даже если таковая есть, она не соответствует действительности по описанной выше причине.


Я говорила не о вовлечении в чувственные удовольствия, а о том, что являют бодхисаттвы другим. Да, всё верно, в этом плане лучше цитировать махаянские сутры. 

Вот из Вималакирти-нирдеши, например:

Он носил белое одеяние мирянина, но являл совершенство в образе жизни духовного адепта (шрамана). Он жил в доме, но был отстранён от мира желаний, мира форм и мира без форм (3). Хотя у него имелись сын, жена и служанки (4), он всегда оставался целомудренным. Хотя он казался окружённым свитой, он жил в уединении. Хотя он казался украшенным украшениями, он постоянно обладал благоприятными большими и малыми знаками. Хотя он, казалось бы, употреблял пищу и напитки, он всегда питался самадхи (медитацией). Хотя он и являлся в игорных заведениях и местах развлечений, его целью всегда было приведение к созреванию существ, привязанных к развлечениям и игре. Хотя он и посещал знаменитых учителей-титрхиков, он неизменно сохранял непоколебимую веру в Будду. Он понимал мирские и надмирские науки и тайные практики (5), но всегда  восторгался Дхармой. Он общался со всеми, но был почитаем как наивысший из всех (6). 
Ради согласия с людьми он дружил со стариками, людьми среднего возраста и юношами, но в разговорах с ними неизменно следовал Дхарме (7). Он занимался разнообразными видами предпринимательства, но не желал ни прибыли, ни имущества. Ради обучения живых существ он являлся на перекрёстках дорог и в укромных местах улиц, и для их защиты участвовал в чиновничьих делах. Для отвращения людей от Хинаяны и привлечения их на путь Махаяны он являлся среди слушателей и учителей Дхармы. Ради приведения детей к созреванию он посещал все школы. Ради объяснения пороков вожделения он даже заходил в публичные дома. Для упрочения пьяниц в правильном памятовании он посещал все питейные заведения.

----------

Влад К (11.08.2014), Сергей Ч (10.08.2014), Шавырин (10.08.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Для меня нелепа сама тхеравадинская идея, о том что просветлённый человек, архат, становится внезапно апатичным и перестаёт действовать адекватно ситуации, то есть, становится неадекватным.
> Допустим, архат постригся в монахи. И что? Акт пострижения и надетая ряса — это магическое действо, позволяющее уничтожить домоклов меч, нависший над Просветлённым-мирянином? Или Виная — это волшебное средство, отодвигающее наступление неизбежной для просветлённого мирянина смерти?
> Виная — это _всего лишь_ свод правил и распорядка для общины монахов.


А если современная женщина, вдруг, станет архатом? Страшно и представить!

----------

Акхандха (10.08.2014), Ассаджи (06.06.2015), Аурум (10.08.2014), Фил (10.08.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Вот из Вималакирти-нирдеши, например:
> 
> Он носил белое одеяние мирянина, но являл совершенство в образе жизни духовного адепта (шрамана). Он жил в доме, но был отстранён от мира желаний, мира форм и мира без форм (3). Хотя у него имелись сын, жена и служанки (4), он всегда оставался целомудренным. Хотя он казался окружённым свитой, он жил в уединении. Хотя он казался украшенным украшениями, он постоянно обладал благоприятными большими и малыми знаками. Хотя он, казалось бы, употреблял пищу и напитки, он всегда питался самадхи (медитацией). Хотя он и являлся в игорных заведениях и местах развлечений, его целью всегда было приведение к созреванию существ, привязанных к развлечениям и игре. Хотя он и посещал знаменитых учителей-титрхиков, он неизменно сохранял непоколебимую веру в Будду. Он понимал мирские и надмирские науки и тайные практики (5), но всегда  восторгался Дхармой. Он общался со всеми, но был почитаем как наивысший из всех (6). 
> Ради согласия с людьми он дружил со стариками, людьми среднего возраста и юношами, но в разговорах с ними неизменно следовал Дхарме (7). Он занимался разнообразными видами предпринимательства, но не желал ни прибыли, ни имущества. Ради обучения живых существ он являлся на перекрёстках дорог и в укромных местах улиц, и для их защиты участвовал в чиновничьих делах. Для отвращения людей от Хинаяны и привлечения их на путь Махаяны он являлся среди слушателей и учителей Дхармы. Ради приведения детей к созреванию он посещал все школы. Ради объяснения пороков вожделения он даже заходил в публичные дома. Для упрочения пьяниц в правильном памятовании он посещал все питейные заведения.


Красиво конечно, но как-то не совсем реалистично.. Это как после фильма про супер героев, выходишь из кинотеатра, вдохновленный их подвигами и свершениями, но понимаешь, что не всё ксожалению правда. Однако желание стать лучше всё же остаётся. Видимо так и работает "уловка" (упайя).
Кстати, "Хинаяной", судя по всему, назвали Сарвастиваду, популярную в то время в Индии.
Последователи "Махаяны" утверждали, что последователи этой школы пренебрегли нравственностью и занялись эгоистичным философствованием.

----------

Альбина (10.08.2014), Жека (10.08.2014), Фил (10.08.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Красиво конечно, но как-то не совсем реалистично..


А в сутрах написанное многое вообще кажется мало реалистичным. Особенно когда речь идёт о чудесах.

----------

Шавырин (10.08.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> А в сутрах написанное многое вообще кажется мало реалистичным. Особенно когда речь идёт о чудесах.


Конечно, "есть многое на свете, друг Горацио, что и не снилось нашим мудрецам".. )) И сиддхи есть и "чудеса". Но что касается практики и взглядов, то с реалистичностью в суттах всё впорядке.)

----------

Фил (10.08.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> Голод и дыхание - естественные физиологические процессы, которые не имеют никакого отношения к жажде.
> Дост. Сарипутта сказал: "К жизни не пристращаюсь, к смерти не пристращаюсь - я дожидаюсь смерти, как солдат -  приказа".


Цхултрим очень верно подметил .А связь наитеснейшая. Желание жить и все что в это желание входит(обладать ,не страдать , получать,создавать - т.е. любая динамика) самым тесным образом связана с работой органов пищеварения. Движение пищи сначала вниз потом вверх -это не просто механизм переваривания, но и одновременно взаимодействие  с внутренними желаниями психики. Грубо говоря, пока есть "жажда  жизни" будет и чувство голода. Именно эта "жажда" и заставляет организм функционировать-передвигать например пищу .  (которая движется кстати 7 дней). Первое чувство ,возникающее после рождения - чувство голода.С потерей последнего сансарного желания по идее организм должен встать . То же самое с дыханием . Каждый вздох-это появление желания  , а выдох- освобождение от  желания. Очень логично,что избавившись от последнего желания  возможна остановка всего организма и как  следствие -смерть.Внутренний движок поддержания жизни так или иначе должен базироваться на намерении.Обычные люди руководствуются неосознанными намерениями . У архата намерений не остается и поэтому чтобы жить -так или иначе необходимо    сохранять какую-то осознанность - служение Дхарме например.  Поэтому уход в монахи -выход для архата. Или путь бодхисаттвы тем же самым можно объяснить.Т.Е.мотивцией дальше жить . Иначе аннигиляция. Иными словами с потерей себя, своего "Я" , т .е . совокупности сансарных  желаний  и т.д. отпадает  необходимость жить.  Необходима новая идея "я".  Чем-то нужно себя удерживать в жизни" в любом случае. Не все так просто, как кажется . Вообще физиология человеческого организма намного теснее с психикой и разными "жаждами", чем нам кажется . Это все одно целое.Охотно верю,что архат мог умереть , но после смерти обрести все тела будды которые не дают им обрести некоторые "махаянцы"). А мог не умереть и при жизни перейти в разряд бодхисаттв .То что человек мог умереть -осознав и увидев сам маховик запускающий "жажду"- ничего удивительного.это тот же маховик поддерживающий собственно жизнь.Уверена,что это не выдумка.

----------

Фил (10.08.2014), Шавырин (10.08.2014)

----------


## Поляков

> Монашество все-таки хоть как-то укрепляет человека от мирских опасностей.


Еще можно в армию пойти: с жильем и одеждой проблем нет, кормят три раза в день, жизнь по уставу, подъем, отбой... Так можно жить без танхи, а жить или умереть будет решать командование.

----------

Акхандха (10.08.2014), Фил (10.08.2014), Шавырин (10.08.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> А если современная женщина, вдруг, станет архатом? Страшно и представить!


А почему страшно представить? :Smilie:  В смысле-не реально?

----------

Шавырин (10.08.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> А почему страшно представить? В смысле-не реально?


Ну, в смысле, что она не сможет стать в тот же день монахиней (в традиции тхеравада, т.к. нет женской монашеской линии) и следовательно, (по верованиям некоторых) якобы должна умереть в тот же день.

Ну и для мужчин-мирян, тоже, получается, опасное дело. Сангха, если ему повезет в тот же день встретится с ней, еще будет решать принять ей этого мирянина или нет. Ведь могут и не принять по каким-либо причинам? Что тогда?

И как получилось, что Будда (в каноне) ничего не говорил про "смерть от архатства"? Никак не предупреждал? Это мелочи, что-ли?

----------

Альбина (10.08.2014), Ассаджи (06.06.2015), Фил (10.08.2014), Шавырин (10.08.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> Ну, в смысле, что она не сможет стать в тот же день монахиней (в традиции тхеравада, т.к. нет женской монашеской линии) и следовательно, (по верованиям некоторых) якобы должна умереть в тот же день.
> 
> Ну и для мужчин-мирян, тоже, получается, опасное дело. Сангха, если ему повезет в тот же день встретится с ней, еще будет решать принять ей этого мирянина или нет. Ведь могут и не принять по каким-либо причинам? Что тогда?
> 
> И как получилось, что Будда (в каноне) ничего не говорил про "смерть от архатства"? Никак не предупреждал? Это мелочи, что-ли?


Тогда -да . :Smilie:  Выход в таком случае  один- бегство в махаяну или ваджраяну,чтобы спастись :Smilie:    И все-таки не исключено,что какие-то случаи смерти  были. Можно доосознаваться и до такого. Были  прецеденты наверняка. Какой-то отголосок правды в этом присутствует. И вроде как "монашество" дает очухаться архату.Типа реанимации.

 Какой-то слабенький архат выходит,но тем не менее -может и правда архат?.)

А для женщин более органично  -ваджраяна, имхо .Не надо ничего придумывать . Только вглубь себя копнуть посильнее .Там все есть.

----------

Vladiimir (10.08.2014), Шавырин (10.08.2014)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Еще можно в армию пойти: с жильем и одеждой проблем нет, кормят три раза в день, жизнь по уставу, подъем, отбой... Так можно жить без танхи, а жить или умереть будет решать командование.


Цели разные. Что и определяет внутреннее содержание данных сообществ.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Голод и дыхание - естественные физиологические процессы, которые не имеют никакого отношения к жажде.
> Дост. Сарипутта сказал: "К жизни не пристращаюсь, к смерти не пристращаюсь - я дожидаюсь смерти, как солдат -  приказа".


Почему тогда мирянин-архат умирает?

----------

Шавырин (10.08.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Кто говорил о таком? Апатия относится к одной из самсарных оков, и иметь ее архат не может по определению.


По-вашему:



> Чтобы приготовить омлет, надо иметь источник дохода - работу. Архат уже настолько далек от денег и связанных с ними мелких, суетных вещей, что он не может иметь к этому отношения.


Цитата из Вики:



> Апа́тия (греч. α — без, πάθος — страсть) — симптом, выражающийся в безразличии, безучастности, в отрешённом отношении к происходящему вокруг, в отсутствии стремления к какой-либо деятельности[1]. Сопровождается отсутствием внешних эмоциональных проявлений, а иногда снижением волевой активности (апато-абулический синдром). Апатия входит в группу основных симптомов шизофрении, часто наблюдается при органических поражениях головного мозга. Она также характерна для некоторых разновидностей депрессии.


Архат не может иметь отношения к гигиене, к смене одежды, к поискам и готовке еды для себя и т.п. ?

И что, пострижение в монахи — это некое колдовское действие, которое снимает заклятие смерти от архата-мирянина, ряса — это волшебная одежда, возвращающая архату желание жить ради чего-то? Виная — это волшебные правила, которые возвращают интерес к хождению за милостыней?

----------

Vladiimir (10.08.2014), Поляков (10.08.2014), Фил (10.08.2014), Шавырин (10.08.2014)

----------


## Поляков

> Цели разные. Что и определяет внутреннее содержание данных сообществ.


Разве у архата остается какая-то цель в жизни? Доживают своё совокупности и всё. В армии же не обязательно с автоматом бегать, архат может пойти в железнодорожные войска, например.

----------

Шавырин (10.08.2014)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Разве у архата остается какая-то цель в жизни?


Ни у Араханта, а у монастыря.

----------


## Фил

Апатия изначально была целью стоиков. Произошла семантическая подмена,как со скептицизмом. Апатия - это upekka.

----------

Thaitali (11.08.2014), Vladiimir (10.08.2014), Поляков (10.08.2014), Шавырин (10.08.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Апатия изначально была целью стоиков. Произошла семантическая подмена,как со скептицизмом. Апатия - это upekka.


Когда человеку влом приготовить себе пищу или сменить одежду, то это не упекша.

----------

Фил (10.08.2014)

----------


## Поляков

> Ни у Араханта, а у монастыря.


У монастыря целей быть не может, стремления могут быть у обитателей. Но какое дело до этого архату, если нет ничего такого, что он бы уже не сделал?

----------

Фил (10.08.2014), Шавырин (10.08.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

На другом форуме уже было  обсуждение темы мирян и достижениями ими высшей цели - ниббаны:

Cтроки из пятой книги неканонической работы, "Милиндапаньхи" (ответ Нагасены на вопрос Милинды о том, существует ли хоть один мирянин (...), осуществивший покой и высшую цель - нирвану):

"В городе Шравасти, государь, пятьсот миллионов триста пятьдесят семь тысяч арийских слушателей Блаженного, мирян и мирянок, обрели плод безвозвратности, и все они в миру, не отшельники. Далее, государь, когда [Блаженный] под деревом Гандамбхой явил двойное чудо*, двести миллионов живых существ пришло к постижению. Далее, во время проповеди-увещания к Рахуле, проповеди сутры "О высшем благе", проповеди сутры о "Способе сделать мысль гладкой", проповеди сутры "Презрение" (...) несметное число божеств пришло к пониманию учения. (...) Пока Блаженный прибывал в мире, государь, повсюду, во всех трех областях и во всех шестнадцати странах, где появлялся Блаженный, то двое, то трое, то четверо или пятеро, то сто, тысяча или сотня тысяч людей и божеств приходили к осуществлению покоя и высшей цели - нирваны. (...) Все те, живущие в уюте и тешащие себя усладами миряне, которые осуществили покой и высшую цель - нирвану, - все они в прошлых своих жизнях следовали чистым обетам и освоились на этой ступени. Они очистили ими свое поведение и делание и потому теперь в своем мирском состоянии осуществили покой и высшую цель - нирвану. (...) Невозможно, государь, придти к святости за одну жизнь, не приняв сначала чистых обетов; лишь с высшим [напряжением] усилий, с высшим [упорством] в делании и общениис подходящим учителем, духовным другом, святости достичь можно. (...) Не бывает постижения Учения, государь, у того, кто не очистился чистыми обетами".

С другой стороны, в вопросе 2 (62) "Вопросов Милинды", Нагасена говорит, что:

"- Мирское обличье несообразно [святости], государь. Находясь в несообразном обличье, из-за немощности этого обличья достигший святости мирянин либо примет в тот же день постриг, либо упокоится. Это не порок святости, государь, это порок мирского обличья - немощь этого обличья. Например, государь, пища всем живым укрепляет силы и продлевает жизнь, но у человека с плохим желудком, со слабой, бессильной желудочной железой, отнимает жизнь из-за несварения, и это, государь, не порок пищи, а порок желудка - бессилие пищеварительного огня. Вот точно так же, государь, находясь в несообразном обличье, из-за немощности этого обличья достигший святости мирянин либо примет в тот же день постриг, либо упокоится. Это не порок святости, государь, это порок мирского обличья - немощность этого обличья. Или, например, государь, если на малую былинку положить сверху тяжёлый камень, то она по своей немощности переломится и упадёт. Вот точно так же, государь, находясь в мирском обличье, из-за немощности этого обличья достигший святости мирянин, либо примет в тот же день постриг, либо упокоится. Или, например, государь, если слабому, бессильному, худородному, бедному достоинствами человеку достанется вдруг огромное царство, то его тотчас покорёжит, поломает, он сдастся, не сможет вынести бремени власти. Вот точно так же, государь, достигший святости мирянин не сможет вынести святость в этом обличье, потому он в тот же день либо примет постриг, либо упокоится."

Но тогда получается, например, что мирянин, ставший Паччекабуддой, должен в тот же день умереть, а это не так.

Андрей Парибок, автор перевода "Вопросов Милинды", так пишет в примечании к этому отрывку:

"Проблема мирянина-архата обсуждается в Катхаваттху IV.1 . Из Канона известно, что архатами становились не только члены общины, а и миряне или подвижники-небуддисты, услышавшие хоть краткую буддийскую проповедь. Естественно, что они как правило тотчас принимали монашество. Описано также несколько несчастных случаев с мирянами, только что достигшими архатства и не успевшими еще вступить в общину. Возможно поэтому, что слишком жесткое утверждение о скорой и неотвратимой смерти мирянина-архата возникло из-за превратного толкования причинной связи, т.е. не "потому не приняли монашества, что погибли", а наоборот. Кроме того, нелишне учесть, что достижение святости - чрезвычайное событие в духовной жизни человека, и он вполне может углубиться в себя, забыть об окружающем и не заметить опасности".

----------

Антон Соносон (12.08.2014), Ассаджи (06.06.2015), Жека (10.08.2014)

----------


## Жека

> Цхултрим очень верно подметил .А связь наитеснейшая. Желание жить и все что в это желание входит(обладать ,не страдать , получать,создавать - т.е. любая динамика) самым тесным образом связана с работой органов пищеварения. Движение пищи сначала вниз потом вверх -это не просто механизм переваривания, но и одновременно взаимодействие  с внутренними желаниями психики. Грубо говоря, пока есть "жажда  жизни" будет и чувство голода. Именно эта "жажда" и заставляет организм функционировать-передвигать например пищу .  (которая движется кстати 7 дней). Первое чувство ,возникающее после рождения - чувство голода.С потерей последнего сансарного желания по идее организм должен встать . То же самое с дыханием . Каждый вздох-это появление желания  , а выдох- освобождение от  желания. Очень логично,что избавившись от последнего желания  возможна остановка всего организма и как  следствие -смерть.Внутренний движок поддержания жизни так или иначе должен базироваться на намерении.Обычные люди руководствуются неосознанными намерениями . У архата намерений не остается и поэтому чтобы жить -так или иначе необходимо    сохранять какую-то осознанность - служение Дхарме например.  Поэтому уход в монахи -выход для архата. Или путь бодхисаттвы тем же самым можно объяснить.Т.Е.мотивцией дальше жить . Иначе аннигиляция. Иными словами с потерей себя, своего "Я" , т .е . совокупности сансарных  желаний  и т.д. отпадает  необходимость жить.  Необходима новая идея "я".  Чем-то нужно себя удерживать в жизни" в любом случае. Не все так просто, как кажется . Вообще физиология человеческого организма намного теснее с психикой и разными "жаждами", чем нам кажется . Это все одно целое.Охотно верю,что архат мог умереть , но после смерти обрести все тела будды которые не дают им обрести некоторые "махаянцы"). А мог не умереть и при жизни перейти в разряд бодхисаттв .То что человек мог умереть -осознав и увидев сам маховик запускающий "жажду"- ничего удивительного.это тот же маховик поддерживающий собственно жизнь.Уверена,что это не выдумка.


У архата нет никакой жажды. Его тело - это кармический процесс, который продолжается путем накопленной энергии и жизненной силы. Дост. Рахула, сын Будды, умер в молодом возрасте, около сорока лет. Это завист от кармы и достигший Освобождения человек просто живет, ни к чему не привязанный в этом мире. Придет смерть - ок, не придет - тоже ок.

----------

Сергей Ч (10.08.2014)

----------


## Жека

> Ну, в смысле, что она не сможет стать в тот же день монахиней (в традиции тхеравада, т.к. нет женской монашеской линии) и следовательно, (по верованиям некоторых) якобы должна умереть в тот же день.
> 
> Ну и для мужчин-мирян, тоже, получается, опасное дело. Сангха, если ему повезет в тот же день встретится с ней, еще будет решать принять ей этого мирянина или нет. Ведь могут и не принять по каким-либо причинам? Что тогда?
> 
> И как получилось, что Будда (в каноне) ничего не говорил про "смерть от архатства"? Никак не предупреждал? Это мелочи, что-ли?


А что страшного умереть архатом? Будда не предупреждал, потому что была полноценная Сангха и все было логично. А то, что через 2600 лет вдруг появятся просветленные женщины, вынужденные умереть... Это какие- то детские разговоры, простите.

----------


## Жека

> Почему тогда мирянин-архат умирает?


Если он не вступает в Общину, он не сможет жить мирской жизнью, ибо лишен всех омрачений, на которых основан обычный мир. Он не сможет там выжить. Чтобы жить в миру, надо иметь килесы, жажду, гнев, умение стоять за себя, побеждать и тд
Без Сангхи могут жить только Паччекабудда. И то он живет аскетом, подаяниями.

----------

Сергей Ч (10.08.2014)

----------


## Жека

> По-вашему:
> 
> Цитата из Вики:
> 
> 
> Архат не может иметь отношения к гигиене, к смене одежды, к поискам и готовке еды для себя и т.п. ?
> 
> И что, пострижение в монахи — это некое колдовское действие, которое снимает заклятие смерти от архата-мирянина, ряса — это волшебная одежда, возвращающая архату желание жить ради чего-то? Виная — это волшебные правила, которые возвращают интерес к хождению за милостыней?


Монашество - единственная приемлемая форма бытия для архата. Он выполняет все необходимые действия для поддержания жизни, но он не может зарабатывать деньги, вовлекаться в товарно-денежные отношения, вступать в секс отношения и тд. А без этого мирская жизнь невозможна.

----------

Сергей Ч (11.08.2014), Фил (10.08.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Монашество - единственная приемлемая форма бытия для архата. Он выполняет все необходимые действия для поддержания жизни, но он не может зарабатывать деньги, вовлекаться в товарно-денежные отношения, вступать в секс отношения и тд. А без этого мирская жизнь невозможна.


Даже если допустить, что архат настолько ленив, неадекватен и замкнут, что ему влом работать и с кем-либо общаться, то он может спокойно жить отшельником, без секса, просить милостыню, питаясь на то, что подадут сердобольные.
По-вашему получается, что постриг в монахи — это некое колдовство, снимающее смертельное проклятие мирянина-архата. Как будто монах, одев рясу, внезапно обрёл желание питаться и, так сказать, опустился до того, что стал ходить за милостыней в мир.

----------

Фил (10.08.2014), Шавырин (10.08.2014)

----------


## Поляков

> достижение святости - чрезвычайное событие в духовной жизни человека, и он вполне может углубиться в себя, забыть об окружающем и не заметить опасности".


Все-таки святость не аутизм. ) Скорее всего произошла путаница: где-то в каноне говорится про достижение архатства как про символическую смерть. С другой стороны, постриг то же символическая смерть (отказ от имени, имущества, ношения савана и проч). А переписчик как всегда напутал. Далее эту путаницу прокомментировали комментаторы и получилась догма про архата который умирает уже буквально. Вы, как читающий сутры, можете найти подобные параллельные места?

----------

Фил (10.08.2014), Шавырин (10.08.2014)

----------


## Жека

> Чушь.
> Даже если допустить, что архат настолько ленив, неадекватен и замкнут, что ему влом работать и с кем-либо общаться, то он может спокойно жить отшельником, без секса, просить милостыню, питаясь на то, что подадут сердобольные.
> По-вашему получается, что постриг в монахи — это некое колдовство, снимающее смертельное проклятие мирянина-архата. Как будто монах, одев рясу, внезапно обрёл желание питаться и, так сказать, опустился до того, что стал ходить за милостыней в мир.


Аурум, вы можете иметь любые представления об уме архата, они все равно не имеют ничего общего с реальностью. При жизни Будды не было ни одного архата, ведущего жизнь домохозяина, нет их и сейчас. Все остальное - это разговоры из разряда "если бы да кабы". Мне больше нечего сказать по этому поводу.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Если он не вступает в Общину, он не сможет жить мирской жизнью, ибо лишен всех омрачений, на которых основан обычный мир. Он не сможет там выжить. Чтобы жить в миру, надо иметь килесы, жажду, гнев, умение стоять за себя, побеждать и тд
> Без Сангхи могут жить только Паччекабудда. И то он живет аскетом, подаяниями.


Чтобы жить в миру, достаточно, чтобы тебя кто-то кормил и не убивал. Если у мирянина-архата есть родные, которые могут его кормить и не убивать, он может преспокойно оставаться в семье. Я было думал, что по вашему у архата аппетит пропадает вместе с килесами. Вы сказали, что нет. Ненависти и желания убить у родных архат, предполагаю, также не вызывает. Ну и в чём непреодолимая сложность нахождения в миру?

----------

Thaitali (11.08.2014), Фил (10.08.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Аурум, вы можете иметь любые представления об уме архата, они все равно не имеют ничего общего с реальностью. При жизни Будды не было ни одного архата, ведущего жизнь домохозяина, нет их и сейчас. Все остальное - это разговоры из разряда "если бы да кабы". Мне больше нечего сказать по этому поводу.


Вы подразумеваете, что ваши представления об уме архата имеют что-то общее с реальностью? Хотя, ответ я уже знаю.

----------

Thaitali (11.08.2014), Фил (10.08.2014), Шавырин (10.08.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> При жизни Будды не было ни одного архата, ведущего жизнь домохозяина, нет их и сейчас. Все остальное - это разговоры из разряда "если бы да кабы".


При жизни Будды, скорее всего, вообще не было мирянина, ставшего архатом. Все эти истории про мирян, которые стали архатами, являются более поздними. Так же как и истории про то, что архат-мирянин не принявший официальный постриг, умрет.

----------

Thaitali (11.08.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (10.08.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> При жизни Будды, скорее всего, вообще не было мирянина, ставшего архатом. Все эти истории про мирян, которые стали архатами, являются более поздними. Так же как и истории про то, что архат-мирянин не принявший официальный постриг, умрет.


Похоже, для верующих в постулат погибели архата-мирянина без срочного пострижения в монахи сам акт пострижения — это некое волшебство.

----------

Vladiimir (10.08.2014), Фил (10.08.2014)

----------


## Фил

Ну а куда ж без бытовой магии? Это архетип!

----------

Thaitali (11.08.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Все-таки святость не аутизм. )


Причём тут вообще аутизм и тому подобное? ) Да и о некоем магическом влиянии монашеской рясы на спасение мирянина-архата от преждевременной париниббаны, речи тоже не идёт, даже в Милиндапаньхе! Суть скорее в том, что всё мирское как бы враждебно чистоте Пробужденного.. в этом "опасность" пребывания Архата в миру. Будда кстати тоже Архат, и жил вместе с монахами, он не возвратился к мирской жизни даже после Пробуждения.




> Скорее всего произошла путаница: где-то в каноне говорится про достижение архатства как про символическую смерть. С другой стороны, постриг то же символическая смерть (отказ от имени, имущества, ношения савана и проч). А переписчик как всегда напутал. Далее эту путаницу прокомментировали комментаторы и получилась догма про архата который умирает уже буквально. Вы, как читающий сутры, можете найти подобные параллельные места?


Здесь я с Вами согласен. Буквальное и неминуемое умирание мирянина, достигшего Пробуждения, в случае не пострижения в монахи, да и ещё в течение определённого времени - это скорее всего следствие какой-то путаницы или неверной трактовки тех или иных случаев, описанных в суттах. Как уже говорилось в этой теме, в самих суттах нет прямого подтверждения этой концепции. Ну и мнение Андрея Парибка, который также склоняется к версии превратного толкования каких-то канонических случаев, уже приводилось  выше.

----------

Фил (11.08.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (11.08.2014)

----------


## Аурум

Кстати, о подвигах и подвижничестве...
Вот для примера мнения дзенцев.

Чжан Чжень-Цзы, "Практика Дзэн":




> (Различие между способами, по которым миряне и монахи должны работать над Дзэн, в том), что монах стремится вырваться снаружи внутрь, тогда как мирянин должен вырваться изнутри наружу. Попытка прорваться снаружи внутрь требует малого, но изнутри — великой силы. Таким образом, мирянину нужно куда больше силы сделать Работу из-за неблагоприятных условий, в которых он должен работать... Великая сила, вырабатываемая в этой трудной борьбе, дает ему возможность сделать куда более глубокий и могучий переход, чем монаху, который может сделать только меньший поворот, потому что, работая в более благоприятных условиях, он обретает меньше силы.


Тэхэнь Кын Сыним, "Дзэн и просветление":




> Таким образом, истина, которой учил Будда, существует не только в зале дхармы, но также в вашей спальне, на кухне и на рабочем месте. Ваш образ жизни — это учебный материал, который вы можете использовать для практики буддийской дхармы. В жизни мирян и сынимов [_сыним (кор.)_ — _буддийский монах или монахиня_] нет различий с точки зрения практики.


А вы говорите "подвиг!"

----------

Thaitali (11.08.2014), Фил (11.08.2014), Шавырин (11.08.2014)

----------


## Ersh

> Кстати, о подвигах и подвижничестве...
> Вот для примера мнения дзенцев.
> 
> Чжан Чжень-Цзы, "Практика Дзэн":
> 
> 
> 
> Тэхэнь Кын Сыним, "Дзэн и просветление":
> 
> ...


Тем не менее, в чань/дзен полагается почитать монахов.

----------


## Аурум

> Тем не менее, в чань/дзен полагается почитать монахов.


Я и не говорил, что в чень/дзен монахов полагается презирать. Я говорил о так называемом подвижничестве.

----------

Фил (11.08.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (11.08.2014), Шавырин (11.08.2014)

----------


## Шавырин

> Тем не менее, в чань/дзен полагается почитать монахов.


Кто это полагает (в дзен / чань) ?

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Кто это полагает (в дзен / чань) ?


например, собаки

----------

Шавырин (11.08.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Кто это полагает (в дзен / чань) ?


Традиция. Обычай. Привычка. Норма поведения.

----------

Ersh (11.08.2014), Шавырин (11.08.2014)

----------


## Александр Федюк

> Аурум, вы можете иметь любые представления об уме архата, они все равно не имеют ничего общего с реальностью. При жизни Будды не было ни одного архата, ведущего жизнь домохозяина, нет их и сейчас. Все остальное - это разговоры из разряда "если бы да кабы". Мне больше нечего сказать по этому поводу.


Сейчас на планете 7,2 млрд человек. Скольких ты знаешь лично чтобы утверждать что нет архата домохозяина и уж тем более утверждать что их не было при жизни Будды.
Скольких архатов ты знаешь лично? 
По каким признакам ты распознаешь архата ?

----------

Шавырин (11.08.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Скольких *ты* знаешь лично чтобы утверждать что нет архата домохозяина и уж тем более утверждать что их не было при жизни Будды.
> Скольких архатов *ты* знаешь лично? 
> По каким признакам *ты* распознаешь архата ?


Александр Федюк
Регистрация: 10.08.2014
Сообщений: 2

В нашем поле зренья появляется новый объект..

----------

Жека (12.08.2014), Мокроусов Вадим (12.08.2014), Фил (12.08.2014), Шавырин (12.08.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> Придет смерть - ок, не придет - тоже ок.


Ну до этого понимания надо дойти .И в целом -это тоже концептуальное поддержание жизни.  Своего рода привязка. Жажда не может исчезнуть  просто так, не трансформировавшись во что-то. Жажда может  в бодхичитту перейти . Собственно если остается только ОДНА воля к жизни -она и переходит в бодхичитту.А если все свои жажды искоренить и не верить в жизнь или во что-то еще - только смерть и остается . Жажда жизни -это разве не жажда? Можете конечно ее оформить в то,что написано в вашей цитате, но жаждой она от этого быть не перестанет.  Устранив жажду жизни- не сможет человек жить. ИМХО. Кстати Будда об этом ничего и не говорит,что ее нужно устранять . Может кто-то из его последователей ее устранять и принялся . Вот и до нас дошел такой печальный опыт . Кто знает.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Жажда жизни -это разве не жажда?  Устранив жажду жизни- не сможет человек жить. ИМХО. Кстати Будда об этом ничего и не говорит, что ее нужно устранять. Может кто-то из его последователей ее устранять и принялся. Вот и до нас дошел такой печальный опыт. Кто знает.


Говоря о жажде, Вы, судя по всему, имеете ввиду какие-то собственные представления..) 
Ибо жажда- Танха - это одна из главных причин страданий, неудовлетворенности, напряжения, несовершенства, вобщем всего того, что обозначается термином дуккха; и коренится жажда  в неведении. Можно сказать, что неведение - это главная причина сансары, а жажда - самая осязаемая. 
Это основы буддизма, Вторая Благородная истина, конечно же Будда об этом говорил! )

----------

Жека (12.08.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> Говоря о жажде, Вы, судя по всему, имеете ввиду какие-то собственные представления..) 
> Ибо жажда- Танха - это одна из главных причин страданий, неудовлетворенности, напряжения, несовершенства, вобщем всего того, что обозначается термином дуккха; и коренится жажда  в неведении. Можно сказать, что неведение - это главная причина сансары, а жажда - самая осязаемая. 
> Это основы буддизма, Вторая Благородная истина, конечно же Будда об этом говорил! )


Да я вот как-раз об этом и размышляю сейчас ). Все-равно . Воля к жизни никуда не исчезает . . Или в пустоту переходит Или в бодхичитту или опять в неведение. )) Куда угодно . Но это стержень . Ну вот представьте,что вы осознали свою волю к жизни и ослабили ее совсем . ?Если вы все еще живы-тогда она у вас не ослабла. )

----------

Thaitali (12.08.2014), Шавырин (12.08.2014)

----------


## Александр Федюк

> Александр Федюк
> 
> В нашем поле зренья появляется новый объект..


Скольких архатов Вы, Сергей Ч знаете лично? 
По каким признакам Вы, Сергей Ч распознаете архата ?

----------

Шавырин (04.01.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Да я вот как-раз об этом и размышляю сейчас ). Все-равно . Воля к жизни никуда не исчезает . . Или в пустоту переходит Или в бодхичитту или опять в неведение. )) Куда угодно . Но это стержень . Ну вот представьте,что вы осознали свою волю к жизни и ослабили ее совсем . ?Если вы все еще живы-тогда она у вас не ослабла. )


Нам непонятна эта красота -
Деревьев влажное дыханье.
Вон дровосеки, позабыв топор,
Стоят и смотрят, тихи, молчаливы.
Кто знает, что подумали они,
Что вспомнили и что открыли,
Зачем, прижав к холодному стволу
Свое лицо, неудержимо плачут?

Вот мы нашли поляну молодую,
Мы встали в разные углы,
Мы стали тоньше. Головы растут,
И небо приближается навстречу.
Затвердевают мягкие тела,
Блаженно древенеют вены,
И ног проросших больше не поднять,
Не опустить раскинутые руки.
Глаза закрылись, времена отпали,
И солнце ласково коснулось головы.

В ногах проходят влажные валы.
Уж влага поднимается, струится
И омывает лиственные лица:
Земля ласкает детище свое.
А вдалеке над городом дымится
Густое фонарей копье.

Был город осликом, четырехстенным домом.
На двух колесах из камней
Он ехал в горизонте плотном,
Сухие трубы накреня.
Был светлый день. Пустые облака,
Как пузыри морщинистые, вылетали.
Шел ветер, огибая лес.
И мы стояли, тонкие деревья,
В бесцветной пустоте небес.

/Н. Заболоцкий/

----------

Thaitali (12.08.2014), Альбина (12.08.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

> По каким признакам ты распознаешь архата ?


См. ВИМАМСАКА СУТТА или «Проповедь об испытании и испытующем».

----------

Антон Соносон (12.08.2014), Сергей Ч (12.08.2014), Фил (12.08.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Скольких архатов Вы, Сергей Ч знаете лично? 
> По каким признакам Вы, Сергей Ч распознаете архата ?


Лично пока ни одного не знаю. )

----------

Жека (12.08.2014), Фил (12.08.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Да я вот как-раз об этом и размышляю сейчас ). Все-равно . Воля к жизни никуда не исчезает . . Или в пустоту переходит Или в бодхичитту или опять в неведение. )) Куда угодно . Но это стержень . Ну вот представьте,что вы осознали свою волю к жизни и ослабили ее совсем . ?Если вы все еще живы-тогда она у вас не ослабла. )


Чуть по-другому изложу уже сказанное Жекой и Сергеем Ч.

1. Базовая жажда, об избавлении от которой идёт речь в буддизме, это жажда становления или нового существования. (Частным случаем её является жажда продолжения существования, связанная с инстинктом самосохранения и т.п., включая сюда и страх.)

2. Татхагата и/или архат свободен и от страха, и от желания совершать деяния или прилагать усилия для продолжения существования. При этом у него -- _при отсутствии критических болезненных состояний_ -- нет и желания обратного: прекратить своё существование. Тело же его существует "инерционно": пока не иссякнет жизненная энергия.

3. А *воля к жизни* -- это, если не вспоминать Шопенгауэра : ), готовность и способность преодолевать препятствия к продолжению существования. Её у Татхагаты, по идее : ), тоже нету. Ибо она ему уже просто не нужна.

----------

Альбина (12.08.2014), Антон Соносон (12.08.2014), Жека (12.08.2014), Сергей Ч (12.08.2014), Федор Ф (12.08.2014), Фил (12.08.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> 3. А *воля к жизни* -- это, если не вспоминать Шопенгауэра : ), готовность и способность преодолевать препятствия к продолжению существования. Её у Татхагаты, по идее : ), тоже нету. Ибо она ему уже просто не нужна.


Почему же, по-вашему, архат питается и преодолевает такие препятствия к продолжению существования как смена одежды и личная гигиена, например?

----------


## Нико

> Почему же, по-вашему, архат питается и преодолевает такие препятствия к продолжению существования как смена одежды и личная гигиена, например?


Тулки, которые в Ваджраяне считаются выше архатов, тоже питаются и моются. Странно, да? Хотя от них, по идее, должен исходить естественный аромат самадхи.

----------


## Аурум

> Тулки, которые в Ваджраяне считаются выше архатов, тоже питаются и моются. Странно, да? Хотя от них, по идее, должен исходить естественный аромат самадхи.


Мне интересно как верящие в обязательность пострижения мирянина-архата в монахи сформулируют причину по которой, якобы архат-мирянин гибнет в течении короткого промежутка времени если не пострижётся в монахи. Что такого, якобы даёт пострижение без чего мирянин-архат помирает?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Почему же, по-вашему, архат питается и преодолевает такие препятствия к продолжению существования как смена одежды и личная гигиена, например?


Строго говоря, смена одежды и личная гигиена -- препятствия _для прекращения существования_. Но мысль понятна...

1. Прямой ответ на основную часть этого вопроса уже недавно обсуждался применительно к простым монахам: отправляясь в селение для сбора подаяний или принимая подношения (в т.ч. одежду), архат, тем самым, даёт возможность обрести изрядные заслуги простым невежественным людям.

2. Забота о чистоте и здоровье тела -- естественна, т.к. иначе будут возникать физические проблемы, совершенно ненужные даже архату: не враг же он себе, правда?

3. Наконец, архат питается (и т.д.) до тех пор, пока для этого есть условия. Если условия исчерпаются, он просто умрёт.

На всякий случай: жизнь -- штука многообразная, потому далеко не всегда можно исчерпать её простыми суждениями в рамках идеальных представлений, которыми оперирую выше...

----------

Федор Ф (12.08.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> 1. Прямой ответ на основную часть этого вопроса уже недавно обсуждался применительно к простым монахам: отправляясь в селение для сбора подаяний или принимая подношения (в т.ч. одежду), архат, тем самым, даёт возможность обрести изрядные заслуги простым невежественным людям.


То есть, вы считаете, что архат становится монахом для того, чтобы подающие ему невежи получили больше благ? Ведь и мирянином архат вполне мог бы милостыню едой просить.




> 2. Забота о чистоте и здоровье тела -- естественна, т.к. иначе будут возникать физические проблемы, совершенно ненужные даже архату: не враг же он себе, правда?


Логично, конечно. Я тоже клоню к тому, что действовать адекватно ситуации для своего блага архат, конечно же, может.
Напомню, что я считаю, что просветлённый человек вполне может жить мирской жизнью и приносить пользу не только себе, но и всем вокруг.




> 3. Наконец, архат питается (и т.д.) до тех пор, пока для этого есть условия. Если условия исчерпаются, он просто умрёт.


Логично! Мы _все_ питаемся, пока есть для этого условия, кстати.  :Big Grin: 
Вопрос только в том, что адекватный человек (а просветлённый человек, архат, по-моему — это сверх-адекватный ситуации человек, действующий в любой ситуации наилучшим образом) будет реагировать на условия так, чтобы была возможность питаться. Имеются ввиду только благие способы, конечно же.




> На всякий случай: жизнь -- штука многообразная, потому далеко не всегда можно исчерпать её простыми суждениями в рамках идеальных представлений, которыми оперирую выше...


И тут согласен с вами.

----------

Сергей Ч (12.08.2014), Фил (12.08.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> То есть, вы считаете, что архат становится монахом для того, чтобы подающие ему невежи получили больше благ? Ведь и мирянином архат вполне мог бы милостыню едой *просить*.


Да и не обязательно даже "просить". Люди часто сами подают и оказывают почтение тому, в ком они заметят какую-то святость, тому кто, как им кажется, "не от мира сего".

----------

Аурум (12.08.2014), Сергей Ч (12.08.2014), Фил (12.08.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Логично! Мы все питаемся, пока есть для этого условия, кстати. 
> Вопрос только в том, что адекватный человек (а просветлённый человек, архат, по-моему — это сверх-адекватный ситуации человек, действующий в любой ситуации наилучшим образом) будет реагировать на условия так, чтобы была возможность питаться. *Имеются ввиду только благие способы, конечно же.*


Это уже ближе к истине. Как известно, колличество благих способов выживания в сансаре - стремится к нулю. Почти вся наша деятельность связана с гибилью живых существ. Вспомнить например Миларепу, который отказался от мяса, решив не отнимать пищу у червяков, которые им питаются. Перешёл исключительно на крапиву и еле выжил, став похож на злого духа.
Сразу скажу, это не оправдание концепции магического действия монашеского одеяния, я тоже не сторонник буквального понимания этого неканонического утверждения.)) Как уже говорилось, суть скорее в несовместимости просветленного состояния с мирским образом жизни.

----------


## Аурум

> Это уже ближе к истине. Как известно, колличество благих способов выживания в сансаре - стремится к нулю. Почти вся наша деятельность связана с гибилью живых существ. Вспомнить например Миларепу, который отказался от мяса, решив не отнимать пищу у червяков, которые им питаются. Перешёл исключительно на крапиву и еле выжил, став похож на злого духа.
> Сразу скажу, это не оправдание концепции магического действия монашеского одеяния, я тоже не сторонник буквального понимания этого неканонического утверждения.)) Как уже говорилось, суть скорее в несовместимости просветленного состояния с мирским образом жизни.


Я считаю, что просветлённому человеку всё равно где жить, он везде сможет жить, принося пользу другим и не совершая неблагих деяний.

----------

Нико (12.08.2014), Сергей Ч (12.08.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (12.08.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Я считаю, что просветлённому человеку всё равно где жить, он везде сможет жить, принося пользу другим и не совершая неблагих деяний.


Согласен. Но я не считаю, что просветлённому человеку всё равно как жить. Типа он может посещать питейные заведения, публичные дома, возделывать огород и т.п. В это я не верю.

----------


## Юй Кан

> То есть, вы считаете, что архат становится монахом для того, чтобы подающие ему невежи получили больше благ? Ведь и мирянином архат вполне мог бы милостыню едой просить.


Вопрос: "Зачем архату продолжать жить?"
Ответ: "Дабы помогать другим".
Вопрос: "Будут ли простые люди, не ведающие об архатстве некоего шрамана-мирянина, подавать ему так же, как облачённому в чивару?"
Ответ: "Нет. Подаяние будет меньше, если вообще будет".
(Обращу внимание: речь не о том, что шраман останется голодным и без одёжки, а -- о количестве подающих и обретающих заслуги. Да и конкурировать же он будет с монахами, если те имеются в округе...)
Но это, что выше, -- просто так, упражнение в рассуждениях. : )
А по сути -- были ведь уже даны варианты понимания неизбежности смерти архата-мирянина, о чём в собственно суттах (Милиндапаньха -- текст не вполне канонический) не говорится. Так чего опять и опять воду той темы в чашах умов пахтать? : )




> Логично, конечно. Я тоже клоню к тому, что действовать адекватно ситуации для своего блага архат, конечно же, может.
> Напомню, что я считаю, что просветлённый человек вполне может жить мирской жизнью и приносить пользу не только себе, но и всем вокруг.


Вообще, как по мне, общий принцип буддизма -- "Помогая другим, помогаешь себе. А помогая себе -- помогаешь другим". : )
И в этом смысле пробуждённый помогает другим уже тем, что никому -- даже самым вредным! -- не вредит, независимо от соц. статуса.





> Логично! Мы _все_ питаемся, пока есть для этого условия, кстати. 
> Вопрос только в том, что адекватный человек (а просветлённый человек, архат, по-моему — это сверх-адекватный ситуации человек, действующий в любой ситуации наилучшим образом) будет реагировать на условия так, чтобы была возможность питаться. Имеются ввиду только благие способы, конечно же.


Если позволить себе чуть развить это суждение, то можно прийти к заключению, что архат, если он -- монах, вполне может и размонашиться, если возникнут серьёзные проблемы с четырьмя видами даны... %)
Улыбка чуть выше -- по поводу того, что не следует путать простого монаха (или простого мирянина) с монахом-архатом (или архатом-мирянином).
Ведь об архате -- всегда разговор особый: ему ведь, по сути, ничего не нужно, что толком представить, будучи простым невеждой... Как, впрочем, и то, каково оно -- быть монахом, монахом не будучи и не побывав.

----------

Жека (12.08.2014), Сергей Ч (12.08.2014), Федор Ф (12.08.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Согласен. Но я не считаю, что просветлённому человеку всё равно как жить. Типа он может посещать питейные заведения, публичные дома, возделывать огород и т.п. В это я не верю.


Так тема и не об этом.

----------

Vladiimir (12.08.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Согласен. Но я не считаю, что просветлённому человеку всё равно как жить. Типа он может посещать питейные заведения, публичные дома, возделывать огород и т.п. В это я не верю.


Если нашли в джунглях дикого, обросшего мужика со светоносными очами -- вероятно, архат!

----------


## Федор Ф

Привет! :Smilie: 

Я вот все думаю по поводу бодхисаттв и Арахантов. По сути - *выбора-то вообще не существует*. Человек не может сам решить - какой путь выбрать. Нельзя себя сделать тем или другим. Все решает предназначение, внутреннее содержание. Бодхисаттва не решает, спасать ему кого-то или нет, не заставляет себя сострадать по заданной цели. Он просто не может поступить иначе, потому что в сердце его заложено великое сострадание. Это не выбор - это его суть.
И этот путь, путь добра, неизбежен для освобождения, его нельзя миновать. Так Будда в прошлых жизнях был бодхисаттвой. Через это необходимо пройти, как через нравственное очищение.
Но приходит время для человека или бога, когда он готов уйти из сансары. Не уйти, хлопнув дверью из-за презрения к сансаре, а угаснуть, как пламя свечи. И это тоже не выбор, просто время пришло, все, что он мог выполнить - выполнено (не зря эта фраза так часто звучит в Каноне), все исчерпано, и он уходит спокойно и светло. Его санкхары успокаиваются. Вот и все, вся разница между ними. Понимая это - разве можно рассуждать - какой путь лучше. Бодхисаттвы путь труднее. Но и он достигнет покоя.

----------

Альбина (12.08.2014), Сергей Ч (12.08.2014), Фил (12.08.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Если нашли в джунглях дикого, обросшего мужика со светоносными очами -- вероятно, архат!


Не совсем.. просто даже в джунглях вероятность найти архата  выше, чем например в питейных заведениях!  :Embarrassment:

----------

Мокроусов Вадим (12.08.2014), Паньянатта Армениавэ (07.02.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Не совсем.. просто даже в джунглях вероятность найти архата  выше, чем например в питейных заведениях!


Да, там и ищите! Какой-то гражданин РФ, например, 12 лет просидел в джунглях... Удачи!

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Я вот все думаю по поводу бодхисаттв и Арахантов. По сути - *выбора-то вообще не существует*. Человек не может сам решить - какой путь выбрать. Нельзя себя сделать тем или другим. Все решает предназначение, внутреннее содержание. Бодхисаттва не решает, спасать ему кого-то или нет, не заставляет себя сострадать по заданной цели. Он просто не может поступить иначе, потому что в сердце его заложено великое сострадание. Это не выбор - это его суть.


Я тоже так думаю. И это кстати совпадает с тем, что появление в мире Будды - большая редкость, хотя т.н. практиков пути бодхисаттвы - не мало. Это как с искусством дело обстоит - гений один, а желающих ему подражать много. При этом многие добиваются больших успехов. Но как говорится, "много званных, да мало избранных." ) 

Не знаю, насколько канонична эта информация, но со многим я там согласен: Путь бодхисаттвы

----------

Федор Ф (12.08.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Да, там и ищите! Какой-то гражданин РФ, например, 12 лет просидел в джунглях... Удачи!


Благодарю за наводку!  :Big Grin: 
 Надеюсь его наставления будут бесплатными! )

----------

Мокроусов Вадим (06.04.2015), Нико (12.08.2014), Федор Ф (13.08.2014), Фил (12.08.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Привет!
> 
> Я вот все думаю по поводу бодхисаттв и Арахантов. По сути - *выбора-то вообще не существует*. Человек не может сам решить - какой путь выбрать. Нельзя себя сделать тем или другим. Все решает предназначение, внутреннее содержание. Бодхисаттва не решает, спасать ему кого-то или нет, не заставляет себя сострадать по заданной цели. Он просто не может поступить иначе, потому что в сердце его заложено великое сострадание. Это не выбор - это его суть.
> И этот путь, путь добра, неизбежен для освобождения, его нельзя миновать. Так Будда в прошлых жизнях был бодхисаттвой. Через это необходимо пройти, как через нравственное очищение.
> Но приходит время для человека или бога, когда он готов уйти из сансары. Не уйти, хлопнув дверью из-за презрения к сансаре, а угаснуть, как пламя свечи. И это тоже не выбор, просто время пришло, все, что он мог выполнить - выполнено (не зря эта фраза так часто звучит в Каноне), все исчерпано, и он уходит спокойно и светло. Его санкхары успокаиваются. Вот и все, вся разница между ними. Понимая это - разве можно рассуждать - какой путь лучше. Бодхисаттвы путь труднее. Но и он достигнет покоя.


Да мы тут, вроде как, другие темы обсуждали, не затрагивая тему чей путь лучше.

----------

Сергей Ч (12.08.2014)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Да мы тут, вроде как, другие темы обсуждали, не затрагивая тему чей путь лучше.


Во-первых - и эту тему обсуждали на 26 стр. Потом я два дня думал... Во-вторых - что хочу, то и обсуждаю. Я свободный художник, не хочу жить как все :Smilie:  :Wink:  :Cool:

----------

Альбина (12.08.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Во-первых - и эту тему обсуждали на 26 стр. Потом я два дня думал... Во-вторых - что хочу, то и обсуждаю. Я свободный художник, не хочу жить как все


И это правильно!

----------


## Александр Федюк

> Что характерно , жил -был обычный человек .
> И вот он решил стать монахом ...
> Получил "постриг в монахи" , - всё ! 
> Это уже не человек , а " рупор" религии .
> Если верить " Тхеравада" & " Дзэн"  (интернет) ,этот  чин священен ,аки Шакья -муни (Сакьямуни) 
> И перечить ему не след .
> Мой вопрос : " Почему ? "


Ответ мой такой - если спросил , выслушай ответ. А выслушав решай что с этим делать отталкиваясь от личного опыта.

----------

Шавырин (04.01.2016)

----------


## Александр Федюк

> См. ВИМАМСАКА СУТТА или «Проповедь об испытании и испытующем».


Субхути сказал: “Это так, это так. Можно различить Так Приходящего по наличию тридцати двух признаков”. 
Будда сказал: “Субхути, если различать Так Приходящего по наличию тридцати двух признаков, то и Совершенный Государь Поворачивающий Колесо также оказался бы Так Приходящим”. 
Субхути сказал Будде: “О Превосходнейший в Мире, если я уяснил смысл того, что проповедовал Будда, то не следует различать Так Приходящего по наличию тридцати двух признаков”. 
Тогда Превосходнейший в Мире произнес такую гатху: 
Если кто-то по внешнему виду распознает меня Или по звуку голоса ищет меня, То этот человек находится на ложном пути, Ему невозможно увидеть Так Приходящего.

Алмазная сутра.

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Ответ мой такой - если спросил , выслушай ответ. А выслушав решай что с этим делать отталкиваясь от личного опыта.


так и работает безначальное сознание

----------


## Юй Кан

> Субхути сказал: “Это так, это так. Можно различить Так Приходящего по наличию тридцати двух признаков”. 
> Будда сказал: “Субхути, если различать Так Приходящего по наличию тридцати двух признаков, то и Совершенный Государь Поворачивающий Колесо также оказался бы Так Приходящим”. 
> Субхути сказал Будде: “О Превосходнейший в Мире, если я уяснил смысл того, что проповедовал Будда, то не следует различать Так Приходящего по наличию тридцати двух признаков”. 
> Тогда Превосходнейший в Мире произнес такую гатху: 
> Если кто-то по внешнему виду распознает меня Или по звуку голоса ищет меня, То этот человек находится на ложном пути, Ему невозможно увидеть Так Приходящего.
> 
> Алмазная сутра.


Если бесстрастно проанализировать, то должно оказаться, что сказанное в тхеравадинской Вимамсаке (в коей говорится _о реальном_ испытании монаха или отшельника) никак не противоречит сказанному в махаянской Ваджраччхедике (где речь идёт _об утопических_ попытках отыскать по грубым признакам Самма-Самбудду, открывшего Истину самостоятельно и обучающего других).
Надеюсь, понимаете разницу между Самма-Самбуддой и Татхагатой, Самма-Самбуддой не являющимся?
Впрочем, я не настаиваю...

----------

Сергей Ч (12.08.2014)

----------


## Александр Федюк

> Если бесстрастно проанализировать, то должно оказаться, что сказанное в махаянской Ваджраччхедике (в коей говорится _о реальном_ испытании монаха или отшельника) никак не противоречит сказанному в тхеравадинской Вимамсаке (где речь идёт _об утопических_ попытках отыскать по грубым признакам Самма-Самбудду, открывшего Истину самостоятельно и обучающего других).
> Надеюсь, понимаете разницу между Самма-Самбуддой и Татхагатой, Самма-Самбуддой не являющимся?
> Впрочем, я не настаиваю...


Оставим утопизм попыток отыскать Самма-Самбудду и реальных испытаниях монаха или отшельника. Пусть это будет истиной, и то и это. Остается один вопрос - зачем Татхагатте, Будде, Самма-Самбудде проходить эти испытания ?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Оставим утопизм попыток отыскать Самма-Самбудду и реальных испытаниях монаха или отшельника. Пусть это будет истиной, и то и это. Остается один вопрос - зачем Татхагатте, Будде, Самма-Самбудде проходить эти испытания ?


Может, затем, чтобы, естественно явив свои мудрость и покой ума, давать Дхамму/Дхарму тем, кто способен слышать и чьи глаза не запорошены напрочь пылью неведения? : )

Сейчас обнаружил, что зачем-то переставил местами пояснения о сказанном в Ваджраччхедике и Вимамасаке... : ))
Неужто никто не заметил?

----------

Федор Ф (13.08.2014)

----------


## Александр Федюк

> Может, затем, чтобы, естественно явив свои мудрость и покой ума, давать Дхамму/Дхарму тем, кто способен слышать и чьи глаза не запорошены напрочь пылью неведения? : )


Да, очень похоже на то как в психушке на общем собрании больных выбирают врача который будет их лечить. 

Для того чтобы проверить кого то , нужно быть как минимум одного с ним уровня или выше. Разве слепой может проверить зрение у зрячего ?

Субхути сказал Будде: “О Превосходнейший в Мире, в том аннутара самьяк самбодхи, которое обрел Будда, нет ничего, что могло бы быть обретено”. 
“Это так, это так. Субхути, что касается аннутара самьяк самбодхи, обретенного мною, то поистине нет даже и малейшего способа, которым можно было бы обрести то, что называется аннутара самьяк самбодхи.

Субхути, как ты думаешь, у Так Приходящего был ли способ обрести аннутара самьяк самбодхи у Будды Возжигающего Светильник?”” 
“Нет, о Превосходнейший в Мире. Если я уяснил смысл сказанного Буддой, то Будда не имел никакого способа обрести аннутара самьяк самбодхи у Будды Возжигающего Светильник”.  
Будда сказал: “Это так, это так. В действительности, Субхути, нет никакого способа, благодаря которому Так Приходящий мог бы обрести аннутара самьяк самбодхи. Субхути, если бы существовал способ, благодаря которому Так Приходящий мог бы обрести аннутара самьяк самбодхи, то Будда Возжигающий Светльник не мог бы сказать обо мне: “В будущем ты станешь Буддой по имени Шакьямуни”

----------

Фил (12.08.2014), Шавырин (13.08.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Да, очень похоже на то как в психушке на общем собрании больных выбирают врача который будет их лечить. 
> 
>  Для того чтобы проверить кого то , нужно быть как минимум одного с ним уровня или выше. Разве слепой может проверить зрение у зрячего ?
> 
>  Субхути сказал Будде: “О Превосходнейший в Мире, в том аннутара самьяк самбодхи, которое обрел Будда, нет ничего, что могло бы быть обретено”. 
>  “Это так, это так. Субхути, что касается аннутара самьяк самбодхи, обретенного мною, то поистине нет даже и малейшего способа, которым можно было бы обрести то, что называется аннутара самьяк самбодхи.
> 
>  Субхути, как ты думаешь, у Так Приходящего был ли способ обрести аннутара самьяк самбодхи у Будды Возжигающего Светильник?”” 
>  “Нет, о Превосходнейший в Мире. Если я уяснил смысл сказанного Буддой, то Будда не имел никакого способа обрести аннутара самьяк самбодхи у Будды Возжигающего Светильник”. 
>  Будда сказал: “Это так, это так. В действительности, Субхути, нет никакого способа, благодаря которому Так Приходящий мог бы обрести аннутара самьяк самбодхи. Субхути, если бы существовал способ, благодаря которому Так Приходящий мог бы обрести аннутара самьяк самбодхи, то Будда Возжигающий Светльник не мог бы сказать обо мне: “В будущем ты станешь Буддой по имени Шакьямуни”


Есть такое дважды-два, что при общении с буддийским наставником необходимо тщательно проверять на соответствие его поведения и образа жизни Дхамме/Дхарме, чтоб не оказаться учеником лженаставника.
Ну, а что касается очередной цитаты, действительно:

"... сам человек совершает зло, и сам оскверняет себя. 
Не совершает зла он тоже сам, и сам очищает себя. 
Чистота и скверна связаны с самим собой. 
Одному другого не очистить".
И больше мне добавлять нечего, ибо всё самое важное касательно поиска и испытания достойного будд. наставника сказано в Вимамсака сутте. А кому оно не надо -- тому и не надо: имеет право обойтись...

----------

Сергей Ч (12.08.2014), Федор Ф (13.08.2014)

----------


## Шавырин

Это "фейк" http://www.rodon.org/relig-090430110608 ?

----------


## Юань Дин

> Что характерно , жил -был обычный человек .
> 
> И вот он решил стать монахом ...
> 
> Получил "постриг в монахи" , - всё ! 
> 
> Это уже не человек , а " рупор" религии .
> 
> Если верить " Тхеравада" & " Дзэн"  (интернет) ,этот  чин священен ,аки Шакья -муни (Сакьямуни) 
> ...


"Если ты войдешь во врата и узришь свою первородную природу, я вручу тебе рясу и Дхарму".

Просто так, ИМХО, рясу не вручают. Это великая честь. Значит, у человека есть Понимание.

----------

Шавырин (06.04.2015)

----------


## Шавырин

Будут комментарии ?

http://www.vesti.ru/doc.html?id=2293456&cid=5

----------

Татьяна Котова (01.09.2015)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Будут комментарии ?
> 
> http://www.vesti.ru/doc.html?id=2293456&cid=5



В 2011 году власть в Мьянме перешла от военной хунты к гражданскому правительству во главе с президентом Тейном Сейном. Глава оппозиции, лауреатка Нобелевской премии мира Аун Сан Су Чжи, которая провела более 18 лет под домашним арестом, была освобождена. В 2012 году ее навестил Барак Обама, ставший первым американским президентом, посетившим Мьянму. Хотя в конце 2014 года Обама заявил, что считает демократический переход в Мьянме одной из своих заслуг на президентском посту, положение рохинджа по-прежнему беспокоит правозащитников и ООН.

Как-то мутно.. Бараки... Обамы... Не находите?

----------

Татьяна Котова (01.09.2015)

----------


## Шавырин

> Как-то мутно.. Бараки... Обамы... Не находите?


Нет.

Да и услышать (прочитать) хотел о допустимости такого поведения со-стороны монаха.

----------


## Кузьмич

> Нет.
> 
> Да и услышать (прочитать) хотел о допустимости такого поведения со-стороны монаха.


После того, как лауреатом мира стал этот самый барак, не удивительно, что даже монах борется с капиталистической гнидой.

----------

Shus (12.04.2015), Дордже (31.08.2015)

----------


## Шавырин

> После того, как лауреатом мира стал этот самый барак, не удивительно, что даже монах борется с капиталистической гнидой.


Кузьмич , пожалуйста , оставим политику !

* № 1 . Хотя :  "Если вы не занимаетесь политикой, то политика займётся вами" (с)

* № 2. Мне будет прискорбно , коли эту тему "снесут" , ибо "дорога она мне как память"  :Smilie:

----------


## Кузьмич

Все, все, попустило  :Smilie: ..

----------

Шавырин (12.04.2015)

----------


## Shus

> Да и услышать (прочитать) хотел о допустимости такого поведения со-стороны монаха.


А что он нарушил как монах? Параджики и сангхадиесы нет, остальное - тоже навряд ли (если и есть - то это мелочи).
А неблагая речь и пр. - дела личные кармические.

P.S. С Виратху все понятно - "лицо буддистского террора", "бирманский Бен Ладен" и пр.. Хотя еще недавно он был "политзаключенным" и из тюрьмы его такие же правозащитники, как эта кореянка, вытащили - "узник совести", "борец с кровавой хунтой" и все такое. А сидел он 25 лет за свое любимое дело - разжигание межнациональной розни.
А вот иностранцам, поучающим бирманцев, при чем часто в оскорбительном для них тоне, пора бы уже задуматься.

----------

Кузьмич (12.04.2015), Паньянатта Армениавэ (07.02.2016), Шавырин (12.04.2015)

----------


## Фил

Щас снесут.
Не трогайте нашу Мьянму
От нашей Мьянмы руки!  :Smilie:

----------

Aion (06.06.2015), Shus (12.04.2015), Кузьмич (12.04.2015), Пема Ванчук (14.10.2015), Шавырин (12.04.2015)

----------


## Shus

Это?  :Big Grin: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ta0JA...etailpage#t=49

----------

Aion (06.06.2015), Фил (12.04.2015), Шавырин (12.04.2015)

----------


## Shus

> " Ой,вэй ! "


11 декабря в Праге Его Святейшество Далай-лама выступил на конференции «Демократия и права человека в Азии: пустое кресло в Осло год спустя»
==

===

----------

Aion (06.06.2015), Нико (31.08.2015)

----------


## Шавырин

> Это аргумент покруче Уралвагонзавода. Я еще знаю, как шахтеры отдыхают...


С этого места 


> Я еще знаю, как шахтеры отдыхают...


  расскажите , пожалуйста, по-подробнее  (как именно) ?

Как часто Вы отдыхаете с ними  ?

----------


## Ersh

> С этого места   расскажите , пожалуйста, по-подробнее  (как именно) ?
> 
> Как часто Вы отдыхаете с ними  ?


Вы хотите увести обсуждение в оффтопик?

----------


## Шавырин

> 11 декабря в Праге Его Святейшество Далай-лама выступил на конференции «Демократия и права человека в Азии: пустое кресло в Осло год спустя»
> ==
> 
> ===


! Где мой оригинал пропечатанного выражения ?

* Я его не удалял , если надо ,- свидетели будут !

Вот этот :

----------


## Шавырин

> Вы хотите увести обсуждение в оффтопик?


Вы желаете мою тему слить ?

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Да, но почему последнее слово имеет монах ( "П.К." (?) ) ?


Потому что монашество, монахи - это третья драгоценность буддизма - Сангха (миряне к ней по традиции не относятся). Обращаюсь к прибежищу в Будде, обращаюсь к прибежищу в Дхарме, обращаюсь к прибежищу в Сангхе. Три драгоценности, которые почитаются в буддизме и в которых ищут прибежище буддисты. Человек становится буддистом, когда он принимает прибежище в трёх драгоценностях.
Будда олицетворяет прозрение, Дхарма олицетворяет истину, Сангха олицетворяет чистоту.

----------

Shus (31.08.2015), Владимир Николаевич (14.09.2015), Сергей Ч (14.09.2015), Шавырин (31.08.2015), Юй Кан (31.08.2015)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Потому что монашество, монахи - это третья драгоценность буддизма - Сангха (миряне к ней по традиции не относятся). Обращаюсь к прибежищу в Будде, обращаюсь к прибежищу в Дхарме, обращаюсь к прибежищу в Сангхе. Три драгоценности, которые почитаются в буддизме и в которых ищут прибежище буддисты. Человек становится буддистом, когда он принимает прибежище в трёх драгоценностях.
> Будда олицетворяет прозрение, Дхарма олицетворяет истину, Сангха олицетворяет чистоту.


Не совсем так.. Вот что об этом говорит Бхиккху Бодхи:

 "..община монахов не является сама по себе Сангхой как третьим составляющим прибежища. Сангха, являющаяся прибежищем – это не общественный институт, а неформализованное множество последователей, объединяющее всех тех, кто постиг глубинную сущность учения Будды. Сангха как прибежище – это замечательная община, состоящая только из благородных личностей, то есть из людей, обладающих высоким духовным уровнем. Входящие в неё люди связаны друг с другом не формальным членством, а невидимой нитью внутренней самореализации. Для автоматического вступления в эту общину нужно лишь достичь той самой реализации.
Сангха монахов и Сангха благородных являются разными понятиями. Их смысл различен по двум причинам. Во-первых, многие монахи (подавляющее большинство) являются обычными людьми (puthujjana) и поэтому не могут служить прибежищем. Во-вторых в Сангху благородных личностей могут входить и миряне. Членство в ней зависит сугубо от достижений в духовной практике, а не от получения монашеского посвящения. Любой человек (мирянин или монах), познавший учение Будды с помощью прямого знания, автоматически входит в неё в момент этого достижения." 
Подробнее:

Здесь

Но я согласен с Вами, что Сангха монахов символизирует чистоту и достойна почитания. Она также выполняет бесценную работу по сохранению Дхаммы.

----------

Ho Shim (05.01.2016), Владимир Николаевич (14.09.2015), Денис Евгеньев (15.09.2015), Чагна Дордже (14.09.2015)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Не совсем так.. Вот что об этом говорит Бхиккху Бодхи:
> 
>  "..община монахов не является сама по себе Сангхой как третьим составляющим прибежища. Сангха, являющаяся прибежищем – это не общественный институт, а неформализованное множество последователей, объединяющее всех тех, кто постиг глубинную сущность учения Будды. Сангха как прибежище – это замечательная община, состоящая только из благородных личностей, то есть из людей, обладающих высоким духовным уровнем. Входящие в неё люди связаны друг с другом не формальным членством, а невидимой нитью внутренней самореализации. Для автоматического вступления в эту общину нужно лишь достичь той самой реализации.
> Сангха монахов и Сангха благородных являются разными понятиями. Их смысл различен по двум причинам. Во-первых, многие монахи (подавляющее большинство) являются обычными людьми (puthujjana) и поэтому не могут служить прибежищем. Во-вторых в Сангху благородных личностей могут входить и миряне. Членство в ней зависит сугубо от достижений в духовной практике, а не от получения монашеского посвящения. Любой человек (мирянин или монах), познавший учение Будды с помощью прямого знания, автоматически входит в неё в момент этого достижения." 
> Подробнее:
> 
> Здесь
> 
> Но я согласен с Вами, что Сангха монахов символизирует чистоту и достойна почитания. Она также выполняет бесценную работу по сохранению Дхаммы.


В китайском буддизме (ханьском) 僧 - буддийские монахи являются одной из трёх драгоценностей буддизма. 佛法僧三宝. (Будда, Дхарма, буддийские монахи - три драгоценности). По правилам этикета в китайском буддизме мирянам полагается уважать буддийских монахов наравне с Буддой.
Так считают в буддийских школах махаяны чань, чистой земли и других.
Воззрение Тхеравады, видимо, немного отличается.
 Буддийских монахов почитают за пять добродетелей монашества. Всего есть 9 правил выражения почтения буддийским монахам для мирян (по линии китайского (ханьского) буддизма). Могу перевести, если интересно.

----------

Алик (15.09.2015), Пема Ванчук (14.10.2015), Чагна Дордже (16.09.2015), Шавырин (15.09.2015)

----------


## Шавырин

О " Пиндапа́та "

http://dic.academic.ru/dic.nsf/ruwiki/1598194

----------


## Шавырин

Я тут думал , кто за ады в Тхераваде ответственен .

Вот же ...



* Но горе тем,
Кто пишет Книгу своими (скверными)
руками,
А после говорит: "От Господа сие",
И за ничтожнейшую плату 
Ведёт сей Книгой торг.

----------


## Антарадхана

К разговору о том, что Арахант не может быть домохозяином, и либо вступает в Буддийскую Сангху, либо умирает.

Для начала нужно определить, что подразумевалось под домохозяином, во времена Будды. Домохозяин - это значит глава рода, семьи, на котором была забота о обеспечении, процветании, приросте рода, хозяйства, и соответственно управление родом и делами рода. В зависимости от касты, успешности и плодовитости, наделы и численность рода могли сильно варьироваться.

Во времена проповеди Будды, и становления Сангхи, человек мог достичь Арахатства, либо услышав Дхамму от Будды, либо от монахов, которых тогда было не так уж много, и большинство из них имели возможность встретиться с Буддой лично, чтобы получить наставления. Так вот, если какой-то домохозяин, практикуя в прошлых рождениях, имел мало пыли в глазах, жил не совершая не благих поступков, услышал Дхамму от Будды или его учеников, и достиг Пробуждения, то ему не было никакого смысла оставаться в миру, тогда как вот она - Сангха Будды, дающая лучшие условия как для практики, так и для жизни Арья, где он может приносить пользу, обучая других.

Но говорить о смерти через 7 дней, или вообще говорить о: или Сангха, или смерть - это буквализм, тем более не стоит расширять эту идею на более позднее время. На мой взгляд речь идет, именно о невозможности быть домохозяином: т.е. Арахант не сможет вести управление делами рода, а также не сможет выполнять супружеские обязанности (брахмачарья) и т.п. Но в Индии много примеров, когда и вне буддизма, брахманы передавали функции домохозяина сыновьям, а сами уходили в лес, где практиковали медитацию и соблюдали брахмачарья до конца дней, получая еду от своих родственников, или милостыню от других людей. Так что о наступлении смерти в течении семи дней в Индии довольно сомнительно. Человек ведущий святую жизнь, всегда мог получить милостыню, и от голода бы не умер. Другое дело, что во времена Будды, в той местности, где распространилось его учение, действительно не было смысла становиться безымянным аскетом/отшельником, так как под боком был лучший вариант в виде Сангхи во главе с Буддой, тем более, что Пробуждение наступило в результате буддийской проповеди.

Но были и более поздние времена, когда буддизм в Индии пришел в упадок, монастыри пришли в запустение и т.п., допустим человек услышал Дхамму и стал практиковать в миру, и так достиг Пробуждения. Но если нигде поблизости нет Сангхи с 4 бхиккху, чтобы получить посвящение, то не думаю, что такой Арахант непременно умрет в течении 7 дней. Он может оставить дом и уйти в бродячие аскеты, ведя святую жизнь (на другую Арахант не способен) и питаться милостыней, которую, повторюсь, в Индии давали и дают по сей день любым аскетам, а не только буддистам. Но вот если случиться кому-нибудь стать Арахантом, скажем в современной России, то он может и умереть с голоду, вероятность этого велика.

Теперь по поводу когнитивного диссонанса некоторых участников, по поводу того, что не соблюдая Винаю, Арахант не сможет жить. Мол, что это глупость, и Виная всего лишь монастырский устав. Нет, это не так, большинство правил Винаи (есть также и правила, принятые в связи с отношением к Сангхе мирян), отражают именно образ жизни Будды и Арахантов, а само оглашение правил было для того, чтобы члены Сангхи из числа не Арья, могли бы развивать в себе качества Арья, и лучше понимать качества Арья с которыми они жили бок о бок. ВИдение Арахантов гораздо шире, чем в вИдение обычных людей, поэтому Арахант не может совершать многие действия в принципе, такие как рыхление земли, нарушение целостности растений и семян, участие в торге и любых товарно денежных отношениях, к тому же Арахант отбросил все килесы, поэтому он в принципе не может сознательно причинить вред любому живому существу, вести половую жизнь или копить имущество. Т.е. Виная создавалась, в первую очередь для соответствия образу жизни Арахантов, другими монахами, и уже во вторую - для благочестивого имиджа Сангхи в глазах мирян.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Во времена проповеди Будды, и становления Сангхи, человек мог достичь Арахатства, либо услышав Дхамму от Будды, либо от монахов, которых тогда было не так уж много, и большинство из них имели возможность встретиться с Буддой лично, чтобы получить наставления. Так вот, если какой-то домохозяин, практикуя в прошлых рождениях, имел мало пыли в глазах, жил не совершая не благих поступков, услышал Дхамму от Будды или его учеников, и достиг Пробуждения, то ему не было никакого смысла оставаться в миру, тогда как вот она - Сангха Будды, дающая лучшие условия как для практики, так и для жизни Арья, где он может приносить пользу, обучая других.
> .


Известны ли случаи обретения постижения Архата,* до* : принятия Прибежища, оставления дома и принятия в Сангху?

----------


## Антарадхана

> Известны ли случаи обретения постижения Архата,* до* : принятия Прибежища, оставления дома и принятия в Сангху?


Случаи достижения Арья точно были, насчет Арахантства не припомню. Тут в теме где-то были ссылки на сутты.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (08.02.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Случаи достижения Арья точно были, насчет Арахантства не припомню. Тут в теме где-то были ссылки на сутты.


Насколько понимаю достижение Архатства возможно только *по* оставлению дома.

Из достигших постижения Арья (но ещё не Архатства) одни из самых известных мирян: Висакха, Бимбисара, Анадхапиндика  с сестрой  и др. мирянские покровители Будды и Сангхи. Что интересно - судя по всему в основе их достижения была Щедрость.

----------


## sergey

> Известны ли случаи обретения постижения Архата,* до* : принятия Прибежища, оставления дома и принятия в Сангху?


Случай с Бахией, хотя он дом как раз оставил. Он был отшельником, при встрече с Буддой, услышав краткую проповедь, тут же стал арахантом.
http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...alokananda.htm
Согласно традиции отец Будды, будучи мирянином, стал арахантом перед смертью, т.е. умер арахантом-мирянином. Но он, как я понимаю, принял в свое время прибежище. http://www.palikanon.com/english/pal...suddhodana.htm

----------

Владимир Николаевич (08.02.2016), Жека (09.02.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Согласно традиции отец Будды, будучи мирянином, стал арахантом перед смертью, т.е. умер арахантом-мирянином. Но он, как я понимаю, принял в свое время прибежище. http://www.palikanon.com/english/pal...suddhodana.htm


Не подскажете, как расшифровывается аббревиатура Канона:  ThigA.141

----------


## sergey

> Не подскажете, как расшифровывается аббревиатура Канона:  ThigA.141


Thig кажется Тхеригатха, "A" может означать Atthakatha (комментарий), т.е. комментарий к 141 стиху Тхеригатхи.

P.S. Да, ThigA - Тхеригатха-аттхакатха. http://www.accesstoinsight.org/abbrev.html
141 это я предполагаю, что 141 стих. Может и что-то другое.)

P.P.S. Если поискать в комментарии к Тхеригатхе слово Suddhodana, то можно найти такую фразу:



> Athāparena samayena satthari vesāliṃ upanissāya kūṭāgārasālāyaṃ viharante suddhodanamahārājā setacchattassa heṭṭhāva arahattaṃ sacchikatvā parinibbāyi.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (08.02.2016)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Известны ли случаи обретения постижения Архата,* до* : принятия Прибежища, оставления дома и принятия в Сангху?


Яса, сын казначея, выросший в роскоши стал архатом, будучи мирянином. Кхема, главная жена царя Бимбисары, достигла архатства будучи мирянкой. И Яса и Кхема практически сразу по достижению архатства вступили в орден.

----------

sergey (08.02.2016), Владимир Николаевич (08.02.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> :
> Athāparena samayena satthari vesāliṃ upanissāya kūṭāgārasālāyaṃ viharante suddhodanamahārājā setacchattassa heṭṭhāva arahattaṃ sacchikatvā parinibbāyi.


Спасибо!

Да это скорее всего и есть приведённая в •Suddhodana фраза:
 and when he was about to die, the Buddha came from Vesāli to see him and preach to him, and Suddhodana became an arahant and died as a lay arahant (ThigA.141).

(С номером 141, так и не ясно, так как это стих в Khemātherīgāthā : )

Вообщем заинтересовала эта история - возможностью достижения Архатства мирянами при жизни. Но судя по палийскому тексту, возможно, иметься ввиду в момент смерти, а не перед (если конечно правильно понял).

п.с хотя вот  в сообщении  Vladiimirа, приводятся и истории о достижениях Архатства мирянами при жизни )

----------

sergey (08.02.2016)

----------


## Харуказе

> Насколько понимаю достижение Архатства возможно только *по* оставлению дома.
> 
> Из достигших постижения Арья (но ещё не Архатства) одни из самых известных мирян: Висакха, Бимбисара, Анадхапиндика  с сестрой  и др. мирянские покровители Будды и Сангхи. Что интересно - судя по всему в основе их достижения была Щедрость.


Анатхапиндика судя по всему был арахантом. Если кому то это интересно: http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm .

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Анатхапиндика судя по всему был арахантом. Если кому то это интересно: http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm .


Анатхапиндика довольно известный и уважаемый мирянин, к сожалению Архатом не был.
Есть тексты где говорится о его реализации Арья Сотапана или Сакадагами. 
Ещё есть интересная история, когда его дочь умирала, то называла его - младшим братиком. Потом Будда объяснил, что она была Анагамин, поэтому называла младшим.

дописал: Анадхапиндика - реализовал Плод Сотапана, а его дочь Сумана - Сакадагами

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Вообще на Западе не очень популярно говорить о том, что для Освобождения Нирваны нужно уйти из дому и стать монахом.
В традиционных странах, в принципе, это известный факт.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Известно, что это способствует, но не является необходимым.

----------


## Шавырин

Об этом (много) говорят 


> что для Освобождения Нирваны нужно уйти из дому и стать монахом.


 ...

А существуют ли достигшие Нирваны после "ухода" (?) Шакьямуни  , 

И какие тому гарантии (подтверждения) ?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Об этом (много) говорят  ...
> 
> А существуют ли достигшие Нирваны после "ухода" (?) Шакьямуни  ,


Тхера Ананда

Председательствующие на последующих буддийских Соборах

----------

Шавырин (09.02.2016)

----------


## Шавырин

> Тхера Ананда
> 
> Председательствующие на последующих буддийских Соборах


Что конкретно является фактом "ухода" именно в Нирвану ?

----------


## Шавырин

Кто-нибудь , ответьте мне на простой вопрос , который я задаю уже неисчеслимое количество раз.

* Мне его задал 6-ти летний ребёнок , "благодаря" этому (вопросу) у меня изменилась "точка сборки" и сдвинулась парадигма   :Smilie: 

" Будда победил - старость, болезнь , смерть (так говорят)

Гаутама - состарился , болел , умер. 

Что не так ? "

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.02.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Что конкретно является фактом "ухода" именно в Нирвану ?


Наверное мне не совсем ясен Ваш вопрос.

Насколько понимаю Нирвана не место, куда можно "уйти", скорее "угасание, сдувание" клеш(≈загрязнений) при жизни, и скандх(≈куч представлений формирующих Я) в момент смерти. (Это если правильно понимаю смысл слова - Нирвана).
Этому по сути предшествует постижение\понимание\осознание анитья(≈преходящности), дуккха(≈страдательности), анатма(≈бессущностности), что даёт освобождение от десяти уз самсары:
(приблизительный перевод по Ньянатилоко Тхеро)
Иллюзия "Я" (sakkāya-diṭṭhi)
Сомнение (vicikicchā)
Привязанность к обрядам и ритуалам (sīlabbata-parāmāsa)
Чувственная жажда (kāmarāga) 
Недоброжелательность (vyāpāda)
Жажда тонкоматериального существования (rūpa-rāga)
Жажда нематериального существования (arūpa-rāga)
Самомнение (māna)
Неугомонность (uddhacca)
Неведение (avijjā).
Освобождение от десяти уз и есть характеристика достижения Архата.

Таким образом, имхо, вполне естественно, что даже осознание преходящности и страдательности уже выразится в уходе из мира, тем более освобождение от всех десяти уз полностью отворачивает от самсары. И  вполне  логично, что живя в миру, маловероятно(или же вообще невозможно) освобождение от уз самсары. 

Также и Дже Гампопа указывая основных четыре причины почему мы ещё не реализовали Просветление, называет первыми двумя:
Привязанность к этой жизни.
Привязанность к следующим жизням, то-есть к самсарному существованию в целом.

----------

Шавырин (09.02.2016)

----------


## Шавырин

> Этому по сути предшествует постижение\понимание\осознание анитья(≈преходящности), дуккха(≈страдательности), анатма(≈бессущностности), что даёт освобождение от десяти уз самсары:
> (приблизительный перевод по Ньянатилоко Тхеро)
> Иллюзия "Я" (sakkāya-diṭṭhi)
> Сомнение (vicikicchā)
> Привязанность к обрядам и ритуалам (sīlabbata-parāmāsa)
> Чувственная жажда (kāmarāga) 
> Недоброжелательность (vyāpāda)
> Жажда тонкоматериального существования (rūpa-rāga)
> Жажда нематериального существования (arūpa-rāga)
> ...


Что является доказательством преодоления этих "уз" , кроме слов самого претендента на титул ?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Что является доказательством преодоления этих "уз" , кроме слов самого претендента на титул ?


А зачем ?
Если разобраться, то разве реально освободившемуся от "этих уз", нужно будет что-то доказывать или титул.
Скорее думаю, что наоборот.

----------


## Шавырин

> А зачем ?
> Если разобраться, то разве реально освободившемуся от "этих уз", нужно будет что-то доказывать или титул.
> Скорее думаю, что наоборот.


Но ведь кто-то заявляет что этот (имярек) ушёл (достиг) Нирваны .

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Но ведь кто-то заявляет что этот (имярек) ушёл (достиг) Нирваны .


Насколько понимаю, после ухода Будды, о том что кто-то достиг Нирваны, может сказать только Сангха,  Арьи - те кто имеют уже определённые постижения трёх характеристик и находятся уже на Пути.

Что также, ещё раз подчёркивает важность Сангхи, а также передачи именно опыта постижения от наставника к ученику на протяжении поколений.

(Наверно в этом плане будет ещё интересна история первого Собора Архатов, когда Ананда поначалу не мог там присутствовать, пока сам не стал Архатом)

----------

Жека (09.02.2016), Шавырин (09.02.2016)

----------


## Антарадхана

> Что является доказательством преодоления этих "уз" , кроме слов самого претендента на титул ?


Пробужденные Араханты, могут видеть пробужденность другого.
Боги могут видеть ауру пробужденного.
Некоторые другие существа тонкоматериального мира могут видеть ауру пробужденного.
Некоторые люди, развившие йогические сверхспособности могут видеть ауру пробужденного.
Обычные люди, имеющие развитую интуицию, логику и дедукцию, разбирающиеся в людях, могут видеть отсутствие проявления 10 уз, наблюдая за каждодневной жизнью предполагаемого пробужденного, оценивая его речи, поведение, движения, мимику, уровень эмоциональности и т.п. Т.е., как минимум простой человек, может точно понять, что перед ним не Арахант, если какая то из 10 уз имеет проявления.

----------

Шавырин (09.02.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Кто-нибудь , ответьте мне на простой вопрос , который я задаю уже неисчеслимое количество раз.
> 
> * Мне его задал 6-ти летний ребёнок , "благодаря" этому (вопросу) у меня изменилась "точка сборки" и сдвинулась парадигма  
> 
> " Будда победил - старость, болезнь , смерть (так говорят)
> 
> Гаутама - состарился , болел , умер. 
> 
> Что не так ? "


Потому что Будда - это знак не связанный с телом. В отличие от Гаутамы, имени данном при рождении тела и умирающим вместе с телом. Отсюда практика духовных имен во многих религиях - новых знаков для нового означаемого, которое не подвержено разложению. Это как Ленин умер, а Октябрь - живет. Или Ульянов умер, а Ленин жил, Ленин жив, Ленин будет жить.
Это без шуток, потому что структура культа Ленина исключительно религиозная.

----------

Шавырин (09.02.2016)

----------


## Фил

А если скажет, что Гаутама был настоящий, а Будда - ненастоящий. То можно ответить, что Будда ничуть не менее ненастоящий, чем Гаутама. Два автомобиля с конвейера это один и тот же автомобиль или нет?  Они сделаны по одному чертежу? А по сути их вообще не существует и чертежа тоже.

----------

Шавырин (17.12.2016)

----------


## Фил

Можно сравнить с математикой - знаковая система без означаемого. Разве может состариться число 2?

----------

Шавырин (17.12.2016)

----------


## Харуказе

> Анатхапиндика довольно известный и уважаемый мирянин, к сожалению Архатом не был.
> Есть тексты где говорится о его реализации Арья Сотапана или Сакадагами. 
> Ещё есть интересная история, когда его дочь умирала, то называла его - младшим братиком. Потом Будда объяснил, что она была Анагамин, поэтому называла младшим.


Был. Шарипутта распознал все 4 фактора в 10 проявлениях (в том числе и 9 с 10,за что получил похвалу от Гаутамы) http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm . Но это и не старнно,т.к для распостранения учения он сделал едва ли не больше всех среди мирян (куда больше тех же Ясы и Кхемы).

----------


## Жека

> Анатхапиндика довольно известный и уважаемый мирянин, к сожалению Архатом не был.
> Есть тексты где говорится о его реализации Арья Сотапана или Сакадагами. 
> Ещё есть интересная история, когда его дочь умирала, то называла его - младшим братиком. Потом Будда объяснил, что она была Анагамин, поэтому называла младшим.


Он был сотапанной, достигшим Пути и Плода в момент слушания слов Будды.
"Око Дхаммы, ясное, незапыленное, открылось ему...Он осознал, что все, что имеет природу возникновения, имеет природу прекращения".

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.02.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Был. Шарипутта распознал все 4 фактора в 10 проявлениях (в том числе и 9 с 10,за что получил похвалу от Гаутамы) http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm . Но это и не старнно,т.к для распостранения учения он сделал едва ли не больше всех среди мирян (куда больше тех же Ясы и Кхемы).


*Спорить не буду*.
Есть канонические общепринятые со времён Будды факты.
Есть современные толкования основанные на переводах.

Повторюсь лишь, что он очень известный мирянский последователь Будды, также много сделавший для Сангхи, как и Весакха, Бимбисара и др.. Заслуги их безмерны. 
Но Плод - это всё-таки не послужной список(извинюсь за такое выражение), но результат постижения\прозрения\випассаны.

Думаю будет интересно прочесть историю о  достижении Sumanā, дочери Anāthapiṇḍika (на английском) :http://www.ancient-buddhist-texts.ne...-Legends-1.pdf страница 181

(ещё раз спасибо Ассаджи, за ссылку на английский перевод комментариев на Дхаммападу: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post744436 , надеюсь что со временем будет и русский перевод)

----------

Ассаджи (09.02.2016)

----------


## Харуказе

> Спорить не буду.
> Есть канонические общепринятые со времён Будды факты.
> Есть современные толкования основанные на переводах.
> 
> Повторюсь лишь, он очень известный мирянский последователь Будды, также много сделавший для Сангхи, как и Весакха, Бимбисара и др.. Заслуги их безмерны. 
> Но Плод - это всё-таки не послужной список(извинюсь за такое выражение), но результат постижения\прозрения\випассаны.
> 
> Думаю будет интересно прочесть историю о  достижении Sumanā, дочери Anāthapiṇḍika (на английском) :http://www.ancient-buddhist-texts.ne...-Legends-1.pdf страница 181
> 
> (ещё раз спасибо Ассаджи, за ссылку на английский перевод комментариев на Дхаммападу: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post744436 , надеюсь что со временем будет и русский перевод)


В его случае это результат постижения.  



> И затем, утром, Достопочтенный Сарипутта, одевшись, взяв чашу и верхнее одеяние, отправился домой к домохозяину Анатхапиндике вместе с сопровождавшим его Достопочтенным Анандой. Там он сел на подготовленное для него сиденье и сказал домохозяину Анатхапиндике:                                                                                                                                                                                                              У тебя, домохозяин, нет неправильного устремления… неправильной речи… неправильного действия… неправильных средств к жизни… неправильного усилия… неправильной осознанности… неправильного сосредоточения… неправильного знания… неправильного освобождения… которым обладает необученный заурядный человек, и из-за чего он после распада тела, после смерти, переродится в состоянии лишений, в плохом уделе, в нижних мирах, в аду. Но у тебя есть правильное устремление… …правильное освобождение1. Если ты будешь рассматривать в себе это правильное освобождение, то твои боли могут прямо тут же и утихнуть».
> И тогда боли домохозяина Анатхапиндики в тот же миг и утихли.
> И тогда домохозяин Анатхапиндика поделился с Достопочтенными Сарипуттой и Анандой едой из своей собственной посуды.


Т.е он обладал правильным устремлением и правильным освобождением, иначе бы его боли не исчезли. Он прекрасно понимал эти принципы.

----------

Жека (09.02.2016)

----------


## sergey

Как тут уже написали Владимир Николаевич и Жека, согласно традиции, Анатхапиндика не был арахантом. В Анатхапиндиковада сутте сказано, что после смерти он родился в мире Тусита.
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....143.than.html



> Then Ven. Sariputta and Ven. Ananda, having given this instruction to Anathapindika the householder, got up from their seats and left. Then, not long after they left, Anathapindika the householder died and reappeared in the Tusita heaven.
> 
> Приблизительный перевод: "Тогда досточтимые Сарипутта и Ананда, дав поучения домохозяину Анатхапиндике, встали со своих мест и удалились. Затем, вскоре после их ухода, домохозяин Анатхапиндика умер и родился на небесах Тусита."

----------

Ассаджи (09.02.2016), Владимир Николаевич (09.02.2016), Жека (09.02.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

В Библии сказано: "По делам их узнаете их".
Вот и что касается определения того, является ли объявивший себя Татхагатой действительно таковым, есть замечательная Вимамсака сутта...

----------

Алик (10.02.2016), Шавырин (17.12.2016)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Этернела забанили зря, он был корректен и своими замечаниями, ну да, ёрническими, но это его стиль, выражал настроения


А по моему стиль у него хамский.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Правильно забанили, на базаре пусть кривляется в этом своем стиле  :Cool:

----------

Фил (09.02.2016)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> А так - как можно про дану серьезно? Люди тратят на свои удовольствия часто кучу денег, монахам ничего не дают,


*[Благословенный сказал]: «Монахи, есть эти два вида наслаждения. Какие два? (1) Наслаждение материальными благами и (2) наслаждение Дхаммой. Таковы два вида наслаждений. Из этих двух видов наслаждения наслаждение Дхаммой является высочайшим».*  :Smilie:

----------


## Шавырин

> *[Благословенный сказал]: «Монахи, есть эти два вида наслаждения. Какие два? (1) Наслаждение материальными благами и (2) наслаждение Дхаммой. Таковы два вида наслаждений. Из этих двух видов наслаждения наслаждение Дхаммой является высочайшим».*


Наслаждайся ! (с)

* Михаэль Лайтман книга "ЗОАР"

----------


## Шавырин

http://www.rodon.org/relig-090430110608

----------

Фил (18.09.2016)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Кто-нибудь , ответьте мне на простой вопрос , который я задаю уже неисчеслимое количество раз.
> 
> * Мне его задал 6-ти летний ребёнок , "благодаря" этому (вопросу) у меня изменилась "точка сборки" и сдвинулась парадигма  
> 
> " Будда победил - старость, болезнь , смерть (так говорят)
> 
> Гаутама - состарился , болел , умер. 
> 
> Что не так ? "


Дим, ну и как ты смог ребенку объяснить, что одно другому не мешало?)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (19.09.2016), Шавырин (19.09.2016)

----------


## Шавырин

> Дим, ну и как ты смог ребенку объяснить, что одно другому не мешало?)


Пока никак  :Frown:  :Smilie: 

Хотя один из представителей учения "Тхеравада" , объяснил мне это по-типу , что Будда достиг всё это в другой жизни  :Smilie:  

Вот тогда испытал очередной "культурный шок" я  :Cry:  :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Пока никак 
> 
> Хотя один из представителей учения "Тхеравада" , объяснил мне это по-типу , что Будда достиг всё это в другой жизни  
> 
> Вот тогда испытал очередной "культурный шок" я


Я своей дочке вывернулась круто объяснить, что цветок тоже облетает и умирает, чтобы стать плодом) 

На что умный ребенок мне ответил: " Мама, а почему людей так много, а будд пока мало? Это не те цветы или не те плоды?")))) Тут меня уже свернуло в загогулину)))

----------

Шавырин (19.09.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Кто-нибудь , ответьте мне на простой вопрос , который я задаю уже неисчеслимое количество раз.
> * Мне его задал 6-ти летний ребёнок , "благодаря" этому (вопросу) у меня изменилась "точка сборки" и сдвинулась парадигма  
> " Будда победил - старость, болезнь , смерть (так говорят)
> Гаутама - состарился , болел , умер. 
> Что не так ? "


По аналогии:
-ХХХ победил бедность
-Так он же умер в нищете?!

Он умер в чем-то другом, то что окружающие называют "нищета".
Для того, чтобы умереть в нищете (старости, болезни) нужно эти состояния идентифицировать.

Если человек не знает, что такое "болезнь" он и не узнает что "болеет".
Точно так же и "умер" - как ему узнать что он "умер", "умер" он для нас.

Таких людей по русски называют "блаженный", что в настоящее время является синонимом "придурок".
Поэтому пробовать такой путь редко кому захочется.

----------

Шавырин (19.09.2016)

----------


## Neroli

> Он умер в чем-то другом, то что окружающие называют "нищета".


А может Будда победил что-то другое, а все решили, что это старость, болезнь, смерть?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (19.09.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (31.05.2019), Шавырин (19.09.2016)

----------


## Фил

> А может Будда победил что-то другое, а все решили, что это старость, болезнь, смерть?


Так он же сам говорил.
Если только - обманул!
Но... он предлагает его не слушать  :Smilie:

----------

Шавырин (19.09.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> А может Будда победил что-то другое, а все решили, что это старость, болезнь, смерть?


Чем беднее страна, тем больше "врождённых победителей" (людей занятых решением чего-то непосредственного) и тем меньше "принцев" имеющих возможность мучиться от страха предстоящих несчастий. 
Для несчастных "думальшиков- теоретиков" и нужны сии "победы" и пути как "горе от ума" обесценить- "пустотами, осознанностями, здесь и сейчасами.."))

----------

Чагна Дордже (19.09.2016), Шавырин (19.09.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Чем беднее страна, тем больше победителей (людей занятых решением чего-то непосредственного) и тем меньше "принцев" имеющих возможность мучиться от страха предстоящих несчастий.


Это видимо какое-то родовое проклятье.
В Древней Греции не только "принцы" смертные (Ахилл, Гектор, Геракл) но и боги находились в состоянии перманентного мочилова (агон) и никто ни о чем таком не думал. Меч в руки и гасить сволочей-троянцев. И никакое богатство не в радость  :Smilie:

----------

Дубинин (19.09.2016), Чагна Дордже (19.09.2016)

----------


## Neroli

> Так он же сам говорил.
> Если только - обманул!
> Но... он предлагает его не слушать


Обманул да - вариант.
А может записали что не так, как знать?

----------

Шавырин (19.09.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Обманул да - вариант.
> А может записали что не так, как знать?


Проверять!

----------

Шавырин (19.09.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

В суттах и сутрах говорится о победе над старостью, болезнями и смертью как о выходе за пределы сансары, являющейся колесом рождений и смертей.
Традиционная формулировка, соответствующая обретению избавления от страданий (один из вариантов перевода) -- “Познано: с рождениями покончено, святая жизнь осуществлена, должное исполнено, нет более ничего, подлежащего свершению в этом мире”.
Собственно, сказанное тут о прекращении рождения соответствует прекращению всех видов страданий, вплоть до старения, болезней и смерти.

----------


## Neroli

> Традиционная формулировка, соответствующая обретению избавления от страданий (один из вариантов перевода) -- “Познано: с рождениями покончено, святая жизнь осуществлена, должное исполнено, нет более ничего, подлежащего свершению в этом мире”.


Так из этих слов сделали вывод, что Будда заявил, что победил старость, болезни и смерть?
Ха-ха))

----------

Шавырин (19.09.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Так из этих слов сделали вывод, что Будда заявил, что победил старость, болезни и смерть?
> Ха-ха))


А что перед оставленным Вами абзацем и после него было ещё по абзацу, где речь шла о прекращении всех видов страдания и выходе из колеса перерождений -- тоже "ха-ха))"? : )

----------


## Neroli

> А что перед оставленным Вами абзацем и после него было ещё по абзацу, где речь шла о прекращении всех видов страдания и выходе из колеса перерождений -- тоже "ха-ха))"? : )


Если кто-то говорит ,что больше не родится это не ха-ха, потому что не проверишь.
А вот если к этому добавлять, что победил болезни, старость и смерть, а сам состарился заболел и умер, как доверять всему остальному? 
Лишнее это.

----------

Шавырин (19.09.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Если кто-то говорит ,что больше не родится это не ха-ха, потому что не проверишь.
> А вот если к этому добавлять, что победил болезни, старость и смерть, а сам состарился заболел и умер, как доверять всему остальному? 
> Лишнее это.


Это Нероли говорит как буддистка или как кто? : )

Чуть напомню: третья и четвёртая Благородные истины говорят о прекращении индивидуального страдания (страдания -- любого)...
Разумеется, речь в них идёт не о ниббане прижизненной, а о посмертной, которую не проверишь. : )

----------


## Neroli

> Это Нероли говорит как буддистка или как кто? : )
> 
> Чуть напомню: третья и четвёртая Благородные истины говорят о прекращении индивидуального страдания (страдания -- любого)...
> Разумеется, речь в них идёт не о ниббане прижизненной, а о посмертной, которую не проверишь. : )


Ну началось))
Прекращение индивидуального страдания не равно победе над старостью, или, там, болезнью.
Существо покинуло сансару и на него все эти напасти отныне и веки веков больше не действуют. 
А победил - значит перестал. Перестал болеть, стареть и умирать. Но этого не наблюдается.
А то прям как в анекдоте: "Больному стало легче - перестал дышать!"

----------

Шавырин (19.09.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ну началось))
> Прекращение индивидуального страдания не равно победе над старостью, или, там, болезнью.
> Существо покинуло сансару и на него все эти напасти отныне и веки веков больше не действуют. 
> А победил - значит перестал. Перестал болеть, стареть и умирать. Но этого не наблюдается.
> А то прям как в анекдоте: "Больному стало легче - перестал дышать!"


Если вследствие собственных правильных усилий покинул сансару, перестав рож-дать-ся : ) и, как следствие -- перестав болеть, стареть и умирать, то чем это не победа над болезнями, старостью и смертью?

----------


## Neroli

> Если вследствие собственных правильных усилий покинул сансару, перестав рож-дать-ся : ) и, как следствие -- перестав болеть, стареть и умирать, то чем это не победа над болезнями, старостью и смертью?


Ну.. не знаю.
Представьте, мы с Вами играем в шахматы и я вас победила. Это понятно.
А если не играем ,можно ли утверждать, что я тем самым победила?

----------

Шавырин (17.12.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ну.. не знаю.
> Представьте, мы с Вами играем в шахматы и я вас победила. Это понятно.
> А если не играем ,можно ли утверждать, что я тем самым победила?


А вот не на... про шахматы и проч. забавы. : )
Выйдя из колеса рождений и смертей существо тем самым прекращает рождаться и т.д., вплоть до умирания. Это и означает, что этим существом одержана победа над всеми формами страдания, куда входят, как частные, -- старение, болезни и смерть.
"Одержана победа над ..." -- фразеологический оборот, означающий в нашем контексте полное "прекращение страдания"...

Не надоел ещё? : ))

----------


## Neroli

> А вот не на... про шахматы и проч. забавы. : )
> Выйдя из колеса рождений и смертей существо тем самым прекращает рождаться и т.д., вплоть до умирания. Это и означает, что этим существом одержана победа над всеми формами страдания, куда входят, как частные, -- старение, болезни и смерть.
> "Одержана победа над ..." -- фразеологический оборот, означающий в нашем контексте полное "прекращение страдания"...


Для меня победа означает все-тки нечто другое. Победил - получил возможность влиять, подчинил и т.д. 
А так-то он просто ушел.





> Не надоел ещё? : ))


Вы приятный собеседник)), но тема себя исчерпала. Так что, действительно, пора...

----------

Шавырин (17.12.2016), Юй Кан (20.09.2016)

----------


## Антарадхана

> Кто-нибудь , ответьте мне на простой вопрос , который я задаю уже неисчеслимое количество раз.
> 
> * Мне его задал 6-ти летний ребёнок , "благодаря" этому (вопросу) у меня изменилась "точка сборки" и сдвинулась парадигма  
> 
> " Будда победил - старость, болезнь , смерть (так говорят)
> 
> Гаутама - состарился , болел , умер. 
> 
> Что не так ? "


Тут нет никакого парадокса. Страдания в течении одной жизни, ничтожны по сравнению со страданиями, в течении бесчисленных рождений. Это все подробно разбирается в суттах. Будда победил старость, болезнь и смерть в том плане, что он освободился, эта жизнь стала его последней жизнью, и больше никогда не будет рождений, болезней, смертей и неизмеримой груды страданий (см. патичча самуппаду). Во многих суттах, так сказано про освобождение: "Когда он освобождён, приходит знание: «Освобождён». Он понимает: «*Рождение уничтожено*, святая жизнь прожита, сделано то, что следовало сделать, не будет более возвращения в какое-либо состояние существования»". Т.е. уничтожается *последующее* рождение, и соответственно последующие болезни, и последующая смерть, и соответственно последующие неисчислимые циклы рождений, страданий и смертей, которые могли бы последовать, как они непременно последуют у всех живых существ, не достигших освобождения.

Но вопрос, я так понимаю, немного в другом: в том, что возможно у вас нет в это веры. Что-бы она появилась, нужно долго и упорно читать сутты, все больше и больше углубляя знание Дхаммы, постигать очень сложные вещи, о которых говорил Будда, и с каждым новым уровнем постижения, для вас будут открываться новые грани Дхаммы, вера в Будду, Дхамму и Сангху будет крепнуть, и вы будете видеть подтверждения истинности Дхаммы, которых не видели до этого. Если же вы, абсолютно не верите Будде, то значит Дхамма пока, к сожалению не для вас.

----------

Шавырин (17.12.2016)

----------


## Shus

О страданиях на пути бодхисатвы:

... были также и трудности, с которыми сталкивался каждый отдельный практик и которые коренились в самой структуре пути бодхисатвы. . Во-первых, это было количество страданий, которые обязательно повлечет за собой этот путь, ведь каждое новое перерождение в сансаре, как считалось, будет пронизано страданиями даже при самых благоприятных обстоятельствах, но кандидаты на достижение состояния будды должны будут вынести все эти специфические страдания, в том числе и те, что описаны в джатаках. Можно только представить себе колебания потенциального бодхисатвы, осознающего тот факт, что согласно сценария, описанного во многих из этих рассказов, он в одном из своих следующих перерождений будет непременно искалечен или убит (11).
Кроме сложностей с актами самопожертвования, которые характеризовали путь бодхисатвы, еще одной проблемой была его абсолютная продолжительность. В то время как архатства, по крайней мере теоретически, можно было достичь в течение этой жизни, для достижения буддовости требовался гораздо более длительный период. Согласно стандартным описаниям пути бодхисатвы (как в махаянских, так и немахаянских священных писаниях) для того, чтобы накопить объем заслуг (punya, пунья) и знаний (jnana, джняна), достаточный для достижения состояния Будды, требуется невообразимое количество времени: «три неисчислимые эпохи (asamkhyeyakalpa, асанкхеякальпа) и сто великих эпох (mahakalpa, махакальпа)». Это означает, что вместо возможности испытать блаженство нирваны уже в этой жизни, необходимо провести тысячи, если не миллионы, дополнительных жизней в сансаре (12).

----------


## Фил

> Ну.. не знаю.
> Представьте, мы с Вами играем в шахматы и я вас победила. Это понятно.
> А если не играем ,можно ли утверждать, что я тем самым победила?


Нельзя.
Нельзя уьверждать, что победила и что проиграла. Если не играть - то оба эти утверждения бессмысленны.
Т.е. это не победа в каком то конкретном действии, а мета-победа над всем сразу, выход из игры.

Как дети куда нибудь бегут и один кричит "а я первый!", а второй спокойно отвечает "а я не играю".
Победа не применима в обычном смысле ко второму, который не играет.
А вот то что первый "не выиграл" это видно хорошо по выражению его лица.
Т.е. для одного понятия победа/поражение перестают существовать, 
а вот для другого, остающегося в дихотомии победы нет - следовательно поражение.
А если он сам считает, что из двоих он проиграл, то кто по его мнению выиграл? Даже несмотря на то, что "не играл"?

----------

Дубинин (20.09.2016), Шавырин (20.09.2016)

----------


## Шавырин

> Во многих суттах, так сказано про освобождение: "Когда он освобождён, приходит знание: «Освобождён». Он понимает: «*Рождение уничтожено*, святая жизнь прожита, сделано то, что следовало сделать, не будет более возвращения в какое-либо состояние существования»". Т.е. уничтожается *последующее* рождение, и соответственно последующие болезни, и последующая смерть, и соответственно последующие неисчислимые циклы рождений, страданий и смертей, которые могли бы последовать, как они непременно последуют у всех живых существ, не достигших освобождения.


Лично Вы , *Антарадхана*, сумеете доказать  уничтожение *последующего* рождения ?

* Кстати , что означает слово "Антарадхана" ?

Ну , "Тара" , я, допустим, ещё могу как-то понять (с позиции Махаяны) ...

ЯндеХ выдал по запросу следующее : https://yandex.ru/search/?lr=44&clid...радхана

----------


## Neroli

> Нельзя.
> Нельзя уьверждать, что победила и что проиграла. Если не играть - то оба эти утверждения бессмысленны.
> Т.е. это не победа в каком то конкретном действии, а мета-победа над всем сразу, выход из игры.
> 
> Как дети куда нибудь бегут и один кричит "а я первый!", а второй спокойно отвечает "а я не играю".
> Победа не применима в обычном смысле ко второму, который не играет.
> А вот то что первый "не выиграл" это видно хорошо по выражению его лица.
> Т.е. для одного понятия победа/поражение перестают существовать, 
> а вот для другого, остающегося в дихотомии победы нет - следовательно поражение.
> А если он сам считает, что из двоих он проиграл, то кто по его мнению выиграл? Даже несмотря на то, что "не играл"?


Т.е. объективно Будда не играет, а кому-то от обиды кажется, что он победил?

----------

Дубинин (20.09.2016), Фил (20.09.2016), Шавырин (20.09.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Т.е. объективно Будда не играет, а кому-то от обиды кажется, что он победил?


Думаю да.
Может не от обиды, а от непонимания того, что происходит, когда старый, больной стоящий на пороге смерти человек, ведет себя так как будто он не-старый, не-больной и бессмертный.

----------

Neroli (20.09.2016), Шавырин (20.09.2016), Шуньяананда (21.10.2017)

----------


## Neroli

А меня в детстве учили, главное не победа, а участие. На этом вся сансара и построена, видать.

----------

Шавырин (20.09.2016)

----------


## Фил

> А меня в детстве учили, главное не победа, а участие. На этом вся сансара и построена, видать.


Это смотря какая игра!
Если не участвуешь, то правила игры вообще не применимы, т.е. ты их абсолютно "законно" можешь не соблюдать.
Можно не участвовать в интригах, разборках, подставах, откатах, кидалове - это все будет рядом, на как некий параллельный "потусторонний" мир.
Как Орфей в царстве Аида. Он там на особом положении был - к нему ни у кого претензий не было, даже у Цербера.

....правда когда он оттуда вышел его бабы живьем разорвали и голову в реку выкинули  :Smilie: 
Но он не расстроился  :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> Это смотря какая игра!


Какая, какая? Сансара!
В том то и дело, что Будда не стареет, потому что не участвует.
Это лучше чем победа.

Впрочем, у меня уже красная кнопка загорелась, "Нироли - демагог!" 
Так что больше в беседе не участвую. Я победила всех в споре, ура!)))))

----------

Фил (20.09.2016), Шавырин (24.02.2019)

----------


## Шавырин

> Какая, какая? Сансара!
> В том то и дело, что Будда не стареет, потому что не участвствует.


Т.е. , Вы, своим волевым решением лишили Будду такой радости , как пребывание в сан(м)саре ?  :EEK!:  :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> Т.е. , Вы, своим волевым решением лишили Будду такой радости , как пребывание в сан(м)саре ?


Он вроде сам ушел. Гате, гате, парагате... Не?

----------

Шавырин (20.09.2016)

----------


## Шавырин

> Он вроде сам ушел. Гате, гате, парагате... Не?


Вроде ,

 Кто-то сказал ...

Или ,

 Где-то читал , что его грибами (может мясом) "ушли" ...

 Ом Амидева Шри !  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Где-то читал , что его грибами (может мясом) "ушли" ...


 Это уже неважно. Какая разница?

----------


## Шавырин

> Это уже неважно. Какая разница?



Может грибы или мясо (рыба (есть и такой вариант смерти Шакьямуни)) - "точка бифуркации"* мышления "последователей" (см.http://board.buddhist.ru/forumdisplay.php?f=92) ?

*красивое словосочетание  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (20.09.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Может грибы или мясо (рыба (есть и такой вариант смерти Шакьямуни)) - "точка бифуркации"* мышления "последователей" (см.http://board.buddhist.ru/forumdisplay.php?f=92) ?
> 
> *красивое словосочетание


Точно!  :Kiss:

----------

Шавырин (20.09.2016)

----------


## Neroli

> Где-то читал , что его грибами (может мясом) "ушли" ...


Грибы точно не я готовила.

----------

Шавырин (20.09.2016)

----------


## Антарадхана

> Лично Вы, *Антарадхана*, сумеете доказать  уничтожение *последующего* рождения?


Доказывать кому-то? Зачем мне это?




> * Кстати , что означает слово "Антарадхана"?
> 
> ЯндеХ выдал по запросу следующее : https://yandex.ru/search/?lr=44&clid...радхана


Вбивайте в поиск латиницей. На БФ теперь странное ограничение на регистрацию ников, только кириллическим написанием, поэтому пришлось регистрироваться как Антарадхана, вместо Antaradhāna.

----------

Шавырин (20.09.2016)

----------


## Шавырин

> Доказывать кому-то? Зачем мне это?



Я не знаю   :Smilie: 

 Судя по Вашей интернет-активности  на различных буддийских ресурсах (особенно в последнее время) , оно Вам зачем-то надо  :Confused: 

Наверное что-то случилось ?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Антарадхана

> Я не знаю


Как я могу доказать кому-то что-то, относящееся к духовной сфере? Вера в Будду, Дхамму и Сангху либо есть, либо ее нет, либо она очень слаба, и то появляется, то исчезает. Могу что-то из Дхаммы пересказать в силу своего разумения, или ссылки на сутты привести, когда вижу, что у людей, на мой взгляд, возникают ложные воззрения.




> Судя по Вашей интернет-активности  на различных буддийских ресурсах (особенно в последнее время) , оно Вам зачем-то надо 
> 
> Наверное что-то случилось ?


Это наверное от недостатка общения с людьми. Ничего страшного не случилось, бывает, что возникает жажда пообщаться на форумах.

----------

Шавырин (20.09.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Это наверное от недостатка общения с людьми. Ничего страшного не случилось, бывает, что возникает жажда пообщаться на форумах.


Инфа на всякий случай. : )
Терминологически это называется эмоциональный голод, и связан он может быть не только с недостатком общения, но и просто с отсутствием событий в приватной жизни, восполнению чего и служит общение на форумах и/или в соцсетях. Переносится он легче интравертами...

----------

Neroli (21.09.2016), Пема Дролкар (24.09.2016), Шавырин (24.02.2019)

----------


## Шавырин

> Представьте, мы с Вами играем в шахматы и я вас победила. Это понятно.
> А если не играем ,можно ли утверждать, что я тем самым победила?

----------

Neroli (21.09.2016), Пема Дролкар (24.09.2016), Фил (21.09.2016)

----------


## Фил

Кстати, с детства было скучно играть в какие бы то ни было игры, почему то.
Видимо в этом дело......

----------

Шавырин (21.09.2016)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Кстати, с детства было скучно играть в какие бы то ни было игры, почему то.
> Видимо в этом дело......


Мне тоже) Как то слишком много знала, наверно))), а еще некогда не хотела оказаться первой и лучшей) Для азарта нужно иметь определенную степень страсти, и мало понимать, во что это выльется)

Но мне нравились игры на точность и умение. А еще любила театральные постановки даже в детском саду ставить по прочитанным книгам. И, что странно, другие дети с удовольствием участвовали)

----------

Фил (23.09.2016), Шавырин (23.09.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Мне тоже) Как то слишком много знала, наверно))), а еще некогда не хотела оказаться первой и лучшей) Для азарта нужно иметь определенную степень страсти, и мало понимать, во что это выльется)
> 
> Но мне нравились игры на точность и умение. А еще любила театральные постановки даже в детском саду ставить по прочитанным книгам. И, что странно, другие дети с удовольствием участвовали)


Такое ощущение было, что если я выигрываю - значит силы неравны и неинтересно.
Если я проигрываю, значит опять таки, силы не равны и неинтересно.
А если силы равны, то выигрыш зависит от случайности и опять, неинтересно!
Спрашивается, что за бессмысленное занятие?  :Smilie:

----------

Пема Дролкар (23.09.2016), Шавырин (23.09.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> Кстати, с детства было скучно играть в какие бы то ни было игры, почему то.
> Видимо в этом дело......


Эх:
Футбол-хоккей всякий - нихт- не жил во дворах как-то.. Но вот- в банки (аналог сложный городков с осаливанием и пр..), отрезалы (напильником без ручки кидали в круге), в ножики (на скамейке полу-раскрытым перочинным), фантики (сложенные фантики от конфет об стенку накрывали своими), в крышки от бутылок- анологично, в трясучку на деньги (орёл-решка)- постарше, и само- собой позже- сика- в карты  (в пионерлагере на конфеты) ну или по взрослому- на деньги и прочее- прочее..)))

----------

Мяснов (26.09.2016), Фил (23.09.2016), Шавырин (23.09.2016)

----------


## Фил

Банки, футбол, одно касание, кинг, 1000, преферанс, короткие нарды.
Исключительно ради общения, а не игры.

----------

Дубинин (24.09.2016), Шавырин (23.09.2016), Шуньяананда (23.10.2017)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Такое ощущение было, что если я выигрываю - значит силы неравны и неинтересно.
> Если я проигрываю, значит опять таки, силы не равны и неинтересно.
> А если силы равны, то выигрыш зависит от случайности и опять, неинтересно!
> Спрашивается, что за бессмысленное занятие?


Тоже было.

Не, вру) Одним летом мы играли в карты на даче, и мне было очень интересно и видеть психологию других игроков, и представлять, какие карты у них в руках, я помнила обычно все карты, которые вышли, а также по мимике и по поведению было интересно догадаться, что у них там в руках) Эх, пропал во мне игрок в покер)

Мне всегда вообще было интересно наблюдать за играющими людьми. Они открывают многие свои черты. 

И еще есть настоящие профи в умениях попасть в цель или найти нестандартное решение, очень умно выйти из положения, - именно индивидуальность и талант интересны.

И креатив) такое зрелище просто завораживает.

Я была ассом в прыганье на резинке, если кто помнит такое) Там просто весь мир не существовал. Была ты, и выверенная до миллиметров точность. Две девочки, которые натягивали резинку на себе то на уровне щиколоток, то выше, для твоих прыжков, - были вообще не в счет.

А еще было жутко интересно сбежать потихоньку от моей бабули вечером(она имела обыкновение приходить за мной с веником крапивы), слезть по шаткому балкону на даче прямо в колючую малину, перелезть замшелые бревна под забором и пойти поиграть с большими ребятами в пинг-понг. Люблю до сих пор. В смысле, пинг-понг))) Просто сам выпуклый легкий мячик, пупырчатую ракетку и цокание по столу. Наверно, для меня в играх были главными именно ощущения, - запах, цвет, движение....

Этим летом заобожала минигольф))))Было 30 минут до автобуса и игра в него входила в общий билет в СПА в Тойла в Эстонии, я быстренько обежала все 14 полей и за пару-тройку ударов попала во все лунки) Так бывает, когда тебе все равно, попадешь или нет. Когда очень стараешься, попадаешь меньше)

----------

Фил (24.09.2016), Шавырин (24.09.2016)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Как я могу доказать кому-то что-то, относящееся к духовной сфере? Вера в Будду, Дхамму и Сангху либо есть, либо ее нет, либо она очень слаба, и то появляется, то исчезает. Могу что-то из Дхаммы пересказать в силу своего разумения, или ссылки на сутты привести, когда вижу, что у людей, на мой взгляд, возникают ложные воззрения.
> 
> 
> 
> Это наверное от недостатка общения с людьми. Ничего страшного не случилось, бывает, что возникает жажда пообщаться на форумах.


Я ошибаюсь, или вы бывший Леонид Ш?)

----------

Шавырин (24.02.2019)

----------


## Антарадхана

> Я ошибаюсь, или вы бывший Леонид Ш?)


Да, у меня это в профиле написано.

----------

Пема Дролкар (26.09.2016), Шавырин (25.09.2016)

----------


## Шавырин

> Можно сравнить с математикой - знаковая система без означаемого. Разве может состариться число 2?


Наверное может , если взять за основу (как пример)  человека ...

Состарился , упал , умер .

** При старении число 2 элегантно превращается в 5  :Smilie:  


** Я так себе представил  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Уважаемый   @*Шавырин* 
Человечеству никогда не рано знать, что если слепо верить всему что написано в интернете, без соотнесения этого со здравым смыслом и жизненным опытом, то даже людям с высшим образованием можно запросто  превратиться в детей ..... Меланьи (крепостной крестьянки энного века эннского уезда).

это имхо, конечно )

----------

Шавырин (04.06.2019)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Мой вопрос : " Почему ? "


кто первый халат одел, тот и доктор,
кто первый рясу одел, тот и гуру  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie: 

вывод - не зевай, одевайся

----------

Шавырин (04.06.2019)

----------

